#ubuntu-bugs 2006-10-23
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67635 in usplash (main) "x & y values in usplash.conf not used during boot-up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67635
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67636 in Ubuntu "Edgy crashes while booting if TV out connected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67636
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67637 in erlang (universe) "Basic man pages are not included in the main package." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67637
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67638 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu Book Excerpt leads to 404 not found" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67638
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67639 in slate (universe) "Request for removal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67639
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67641 in armagetron (universe) "Screen saver takes over screen mid game" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67641
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67643 in usplash (main) "keyboard input not working correctly when usplash enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67643
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67642 in ubiquity (main) "Hang at drive format (will not continue)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67642
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67644 in ubiquity (main) "Doesn't update root partition info after repartitioning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67644
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67645 in glibc (main) "[edgy]  pthread.h installed by libc6-dev so cannot install pthread-dev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67645
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67647 in Ubuntu "Installer window resizes beyond screen limits" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67647
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67648 in Ubuntu "orinoco pcmcia gold fails until prism2_plx is unloaded" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67648
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67649 in Ubuntu "Confusing activity for partitions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67649
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67650 in Ubuntu "After updating today all DNS information "falls out" of the DNS tab in network-admin." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67650
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67651 in ubiquity (main) "Crash on ubuntu install 6.06.1 (repetable)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67651
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67652 in ekiga (main) "ekiga is unusably slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67652
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67654 in f-spot (main) "Can't see icons in tag editor" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67654
<ajmitch> gah, people that confirm their own bugs
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67655 in gnome-terminal (main) "gnome-terminal memory leak or bloat" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67655
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67656 in egenix-mx-base (main) "source package does not contain the mxUID sources and does not create respective binary targets." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67656
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67657 in eclipse (universe) "UVF exception for eclipse 3.2.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67657
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67658 in azureus (universe) "UVF exception for azureus 2.5.0.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67658
* ajmitch looks to see who's filing for UVF exceptions mere days before release
<ajmitch> ah, doko
<zul> ooh...i have a couple :)
<ajmitch> zul: you know what the answer will be...
<theCore> yet, another crash output on bug 57951...
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57951 in xchat "xchat crashes frequently on quit" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57951
<theCore> I think that one could qualify for an UVF exception
<theCore> hmm, nothing ...
<Slant_Laptop> theCore: I've never had it occur either, but with that many reports it definitely exists...
<theCore> Slant_Laptop, I think it depends how you close Xchat
<theCore> if you use /quit, it doesn't seems to happen
<theCore> yep, I'm right, it just happened
<theCore> if you use exit Xchat with the close button, it crashes
<theCore> bizzare...
<theCore> bizarre*
<theCore> yeah, I got it.
<theCore> let see if I can fix it now
<Fujitsu> theCore, YAY!
<Fujitsu> That's an annoying bug.
<theCore> Fujitsu, yay? I haven't fixed it yet ...
<Fujitsu> You said `I got it'
<theCore> but I said after <theCore> let see if I can fix it now
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67659 in sane-backends (main) "Epson CX5400 not detected in Edgy. Works in Dapper." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67659
<Fujitsu> True...
<Fujitsu> But I presume you meant you found why it occured.
<theCore> yes
<Fujitsu> Great. Scanning regressions. What fun.
<theCore> ok, that will be a tough one
<Fujitsu> What does it look like it is?
<theCore> it is a half-reproducible bug
<theCore> so, that means I haven't nailed it down yet
<theCore> let, see if I can trigger it with and XChat2 CVS
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67660 in hardinfo (universe) "crashes (closes abruptly)  when checking kernel modules" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67660
<theCore> no, bug ...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67661 in samba (main) "smbmnt no longer installed suid root" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67661
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67662 in libcommons-collections-java (universe) "2 warnings during upgrade with aptitude" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67662
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67663 in nautilus (main) "[Edgy]  nautilus defaults to spatial mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67663
<Fujitsu> That's a bug, ey?
<theCore> well....
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67664 in gaim (main) "adding networks to irc ... then nothing and crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67664
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67665 in digikam (universe) "[typo]  ISO Slider label is incorrectly labeled as "sensibility", should be sensitivity" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67665
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67666 in firefox (main) "Tried to download a video from Google Video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67666
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67667 in firefox (main) "I can't use my own application to manage syndication" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67667
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67668 in totem (main) "totem-gstreamer is 'confused' about installed plugins " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67668
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67669 in ubiquity (main) "6.10 Edgy Eft failed installation of yaboot loader on firewire drive installation." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67669
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67670 in Ubuntu "mount: special device /dev/hda does not exist" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67670
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67671 in gparted (main) "In edgy 6.10 beta gparted does not see all the available disks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67671
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67672 in network-manager (main) "nm-applet always reports "No network connection"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67672
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67673 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Driver snd_es18xx not loaded for supported ISAPNP device in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67673
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67674 in Ubuntu "edgy startup slow and blackscreen on boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67674
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67675 in gnome-games (main) "gtali should prompt to confirm before closing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67675
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67676 in gnome-games (main) "hi-score in gtali should take the name of the winner, not the connected username" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67676
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67677 in xscreensaver (main) "flipscreen3d crashes when previewing fullscreen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67677
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67678 in liferea (universe) "Liferea complains about not being able to find browser then segfaults" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67678
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67679 in rezound (universe) "no menu entry" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67679
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67680 in cupsys (main) "multiple cups-polld running simultaneously" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67680
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67681 in evolution (main) "can't see priority of messages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67681
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67682 in evolution (main) "more granularity for the priority of the messages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67682
<cypher1> do we have some sort of statistics on how many defects changes to various states per day on launchpad ? I guess it will be very interesting to have a look at it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67683 in evolution (main) "ask for mail delivery notification on each outgoing mail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67683
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67684 in beagle (main) "Beagle crashes when trying to indexing my emails in Thunderbird" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67684
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67685 in evolution (main) "outgoing filter on a group" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67685
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67686 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  please package libvirt" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67686
<ajmitch> gah
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67687 in amule (universe) "Amule closes completely when you close a search box." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67687
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67688 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus hangs Gnome on drag'n'drop and 'invalid parameters' error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67688
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67691 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus can leave half-copied files on the target" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67691
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67689 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67689
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67690 in nautilus (main) "Copy/move aborts mid-stream with no error on case-insensitive targets" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67690
<dholbach> good morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67695 in ubuntu-meta (main) "ubuntu-desktop 1.30 is the only package that depends on libstdc++5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67695
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67692 in nautilus (main) "If an error occurs while moving files across disk volumes, Nautilus leaves duplicate files on source and target" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67692
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67693 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gnome-power-manager and suspend " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67693
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67694 in gdebi (main) "gtk2-engine switches to gtk1-engine when installing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67694
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67696 in update-manager (main) "Failed to dist-upgrade mythtv-database" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67696
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67697 in update-manager (main) "After dist-upgrade, xserver-xorg-video-v4l not installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67697
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67698 in update-manager (main) "After dist-upgrade, default session changed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67698
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67700 in gnome-network (universe) "Doesn't scan for wireless networks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67700
<cypher1> dholbach: good morning !
<dholbach> hiya cypher1
<cypher1> :)
<cypher1> flood of bugs
<dholbach> you could say that :)
* dholbach closed bug 67695 already
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67695 in ubuntu-meta "ubuntu-desktop 1.30 is the only package that depends on libstdc++5" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67695
<cypher1> dholbach do we have some sort of statistics on how many defects changes to various states per day on launchpad ? I guess it will be very interesting to have a look at it
<cypher1> dholbach: cool
<dholbach> carthik has such a page
<dholbach> let me try to find it
<cypher1> ok
<dholbach> http://people.ubuntu-in.org/~carthik/bugstats/
<cypher1> thanks let me have a look
* dholbach added it to the BugSquad page also
<cypher1> dholbach: i was specifiacally looking for some data which will show something like a spike in hug day
<cypher1> dholbach: i think the url does not serve that purpose
<dholbach> no, not really :/
<cypher1> dholbach: i think that would be nice..
<dholbach> agreed ;-)
<dholbach> we should have that on a BugSquad/TODO page or something on the wiki
<cypher1> :)
<dholbach> so we can discuss it in the next meeting we do
<cypher1> cool
<cypher1> i will also like to attend it..
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67701 in evolution (main) "VFAT saved attachments corrupt " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67701
<dholbach> cypher1: we haven't agreed on a date yet, but we should do it some time after feisty opens
<cypher1> dholbach: ok :)
<dholbach> maybe get an announce to ubuntu-bugsquad@ out before so people can add topics to discuss
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67702 in gdesklets (universe) "Infinite Loop in MultiTail gDesklet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67702
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67703 in casper (main) "support xubuntu a11y options" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67703
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67704 in gnome-phone-manager (universe) "gnome-phone-manager doesn't connect to phone" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67704
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67705 in update-manager (main) "Can't upgrade from development version of EdgyEft Can't install 'ubuntu-desktop'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67705
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67707 in rhythmbox (main) "Weird crash?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67707
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67708 in gnumeric (main) "=sum(offset(...)) gives #VALUE! error" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67708
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67710 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Will not resume from suspend (edgy RC on nc8230)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67710
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67709 in evolution (main) "Messages in Inbox are hidden after using new search engine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67709
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67712 in gnome-system-tools (main) "Additional DNS search domain does not persist after reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67712
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67713 in Ubuntu "Live CD Stalls" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67713
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67714 in gnat-glade (universe) "sync request, moving to gnat-4.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67714
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67715 in Ubuntu "sync request (libflorist)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67715
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67716 in gaim (main) "Gaim does not respect default mail client" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67716
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67717 in gnade (universe) "update of gnade needed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67717
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67718 in gthumb (main) "Movies are not shown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67718
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67720 in wine (universe) "Cannot install wireless driver in newer edgy version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67720
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67721 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "Buffer Overflow in NVIDIA Binary Graphics Driver For Linux" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67721
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67723 in Ubuntu "Edgy RC freezes at instalation in Sony Vaio vgn-s5hp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67723
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67724 in firefox (main) "RSS-feed-preview doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67724
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67412 in update-manager "Dist upgrade trouble in upgrade manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67412
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67725 in acpi (main) "Fan always on, Fujitsu-Siemens AMILO Pro V2035" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67725
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67726 in command-not-found (universe) "wrong exit code" [High,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67726
<ssam> do you think there is any chance of getting the devs to accept the patch on Bug #58373, or is it too late
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58373 in xorg-server "Blue compiz for PowerPC" [Unknown,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58373
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67727 in gdm (main) "Session bug with gdm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67727
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67728 in Ubuntu "Session bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67728
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67729 in Ubuntu "No Bookmark menu item installed in KDE menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67729
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67730 in Ubuntu "Usability bug - new login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67730
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67731 in hibernate (universe) "Please sync hibernate 1.94-2 from Debian Sid" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67731
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67732 in Ubuntu "wireless card driver will not install in recent" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67732
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67733 in Ubuntu "Escaped characters in session startup degrade (unescape) with each login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67733
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67735 in conky (universe) "Crashing on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67735
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67734 in Ubuntu "Mouse pointer freezes in Dell Dimension E510 / nForce 430" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67734
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67736 in firefox (main) "crash while browsing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67736
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67739 in python-setuptools (main) "Could 0.6c3 get backported to dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67739
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67740 in update-manager (main) "I can't upgrade to edgy eft" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67740
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67741 in totem (main) "totem crashed by thumbnailer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67741
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67743 in beagle (main) "crash when I use wine 9.22 ( Macromedia Flash 8 ) " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67743
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67744 in kdepim (main) "Kontact crashs at startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67744
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67748 in emacs21 (main) "emacs21 dumps core file when selecting a color-theme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67748
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67749 in dcc (universe) "1.2.74 way out of date, please update to 1.3.42" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67749
<bddebian> Boo
<ogra> bee
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67750 in usplash (main) "video mode not supported error on external monitor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67750
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67751 in update-manager (main) "Just does not update packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67751
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67752 in azureus (universe) "Azureus 2.5.0.0 does not show tray icon." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67752
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67753 in openoffice.org (main) "Save button not activated after text import." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67753
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67754 in gimp (main) "Gimp crashed after saving a PNG file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67754
<Kagou> can anyone confirm this Bug #67654 please ?!
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67654 in f-spot "Can't see icons in tag editor" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67654
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67755 in python-imaging (main) "im.show fails in absence of xv " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67755
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67757 in Ubuntu "Thunderbird: Cursor goes to margin when pressing up/down while editing emails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67757
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67756 in Ubuntu "ALI15X3 smbus Problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67756
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67758 in Ubuntu "Suspend function turns off NetworkManager service" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67758
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67593 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "After resume, OpenGL applications doesn't work." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67593
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67759 in knemo (universe) "Does not show IP address...." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67759
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67761 in autoprofile (universe) "Universe UVFe for autoprofile 2.14" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67761
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67762 in evince (main) "it doesn't print double sided" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67762
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67763 in module-init-tools (main) "segfault in configuring linux-restricted modules" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67763
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67764 in xorg (main) "Random xorg.conf resets to 640x480 under IBM X20 2662-32U, Kubuntu 6.06 final & 6.10rc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67764
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67765 in upstart (main) "RC live CD cannot reboot on amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67765
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67766 in evolution (main) "Evolution segfault opening menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67766
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67767 in gnome-screensaver (main) "Can't Unlock GNOME Screensaver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67767
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67768 in cron (main) "Crontab jobs fail to execute" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67768
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67769 in tremulous (multiverse) "tremulous-server starts on system startup, by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67769
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67770 in wacom-tools (main) "Rotation still broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67770
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67771 in firefox (main) "Incorrect Gecko version date in about window of Ubuntu's Firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67771
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67772 in gnome-panel (main) "deleted to gnome-panel the bugreport.txt " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67772
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67773 in Debian (main) "msync() in recent kernels fails LSB" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67773
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67774 in gnome-panel (main) "deleted the top gnome-panel the bugreport.txt " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67774
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67775 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "After upgrading to edgy pre-release, nvidia module doesn't modprobe on -generic kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67775
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67776 in evolution (main) "No support for negative scores?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67776
<kagou> can someone confirm Bug #67778 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67778 in yelp "Search don't work at all" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67778
<kagou> may be seb128  ;)
<kagou> or dholbach (gnome power)
<seb128> kagou: works fine for me
<kagou> seb128, seems strange because  i can reproduce this on 2 differents system
<dholbach> gnome power!
<seb128> kagou: do you use beagle?
<kagou> i'v installed beagle. But i have the bug also after removing beagle
<seb128> dunno, it works fine for me with a french desktop
<seb128> do you get any message on the command line if you run yelp from there?
<kagou> seb128, no
<seb128> weird weird
<seb128> dholbach: does it work for you?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67778 in yelp (main) "Search don't work at all" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67778
<seb128> kagou: do you get a blank screen with a summary for the search or what?
<kagou> seb128, yelp searching is working after purging beagle AND reboot !!
<dholbach> yuck no
<kagou> i must reboot ... strange
<dholbach> it worked for me, when I patched it for the Ubuntu link at the bottom
<seb128> dholbach: do you have beagle running?
<seb128> kagou: not a surprise, uninstalling a program doesn't stop it
<kagou> seb128, too bad i am
<dholbach> yes, killing
<dholbach> seb128: works again
<seb128> k
<seb128> so iz beagle integration bog
<seb128> or beagle bog
* dholbach kills beagle in the face
<kagou> indeed seb128
* kagou searching if it's already reported
<seb128> I've updated the bug
<kagou> thanks seb128 !
<seb128> might be https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/beagle/+bug/63605
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63605 in beagle "Unable to create indexes for applications and documentation updating from dapper to edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67779 in xchat (universe) ""Open Link in Browser" now opens in w3m instead of firefox after upgrading to Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67779
<palski> When I have a fix for a bug and send a patch to launcpad and to upstream maintainer, should I change a bug to "In Progress" state on just leave it be confirmed
<seb128> palski: no rule, as you want
<palski> ok, thanks. I'll change it to in progress then
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67780 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "tg3 refresh for a upcoming point release would be nice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67780
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67781 in control-center (main) "Windows Key gets mapped as "Select" rather than "Super"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67781
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67782 in ubiquity (main) "error when installing edgy eft" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67782
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67760 in Ubuntu "Root is automaically logged in in the recovery mode." [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67760
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67783 in gnome-power-manager (main) "edgy gnome-power-manager brings down network after suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67783
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67784 in Ubuntu "Edgy RC1 is crashing in the installation at 47%" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67784
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67785 in evolution (main) "Evolution sets up wrong timezone." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67785
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67786 in Ubuntu "ipw2200 sometimes uses 100% CPU on resume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67786
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67787 in net-retriever (main) "Notice on Alternate ISO needed on main download page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67787
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67789 in Ubuntu "Impossible to install Ubuntu on SDA10 Partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67789
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67791 in evince (main) "help shortcut key breaks document search" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67791
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67792 in acpi (main) "When returning from suspend wireless module bcm43xx can't be loaded" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67792
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67793 in seahorse (universe) "[edgy]  ssh is totally hosed when seahorse installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67793
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67794 in control-center (main) "X unusable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67794
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67795 in gnome-panel (main) "New erroneous content notification in tasklist with gaim." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67795
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67796 in firefox (main) "Crash when changing site" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67796
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67798 in kftpgrabber (universe) "crash when using more than one thread" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67798
<jonh_wendell> mvo, are you here?
<dufresnep> I'd like a second opinion on bug #66654
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66654 in ubiquity "Pentium 3 at 150MHz!? losing some ticks (and ide errors)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66654
<mvo> jonh_wendell: yes
<dufresnep> Did I misinterpreted, the 150 MHz speed?
<dufresnep> Well, it just that I am very surprised by this.
<jonh_wendell> mvo: i'd like you look at bug 67037. Is it a bug really? I guess it's wishlist. Maybe a little change in apt so that after creating the cited file, it be masked
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67037 in apt "Permission of extended_states wrong" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67037
<mvo> jonh_wendell: its most likely a bug, but it can be fixed in dapper-updates, I haven't look in-deep yet
<jonh_wendell> mvo: apt is using umask inherited from user, i guess it's wrong (in that case, for instance)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67800 in transcriber (universe) "transcriber gets out of sync after a while" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67800
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67801 in ubiquity (main) "grub installation fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67801
<jonh_wendell> mvo: do i leave that bug as it is? or should i assign, confirm it?
<mvo> jonh_wendell: I set it to medium so it does not appear on the "undecided" list anymore, I will have a look soon
<jonh_wendell> mvo: thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67802 in Ubuntu "CD Burning functionality mallfunction" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67802
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67803 in gksu (main) "Dapper -> 6.10  breake gksudo and then some System/Adminsitrations options aren't availables" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67803
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67804 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "e100 driver used instead of e1000" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67804
<jonh_wendell> mvo: i've just filled a bug about apt-listchanges. Look it when you can. (bug 67807)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67807 in apt-listchanges "Apt tries to run listchanges even when it is uninstalled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67807
<mvo> jonh_wendell: it  apt-listchanges removed or purged? does dpkg --purge apt-listchanges makes the warning go away?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67805 in gnome-power-manager (main) "weird LCD brightness when unlocking Thinkpad X40" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67805
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67806 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash on gmail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67806
<jonh_wendell> mvo: the messages appear when it's removed. If it's purged, apt runs fine.
<mvo> ok
<mvo> could you please add that to the bugreport?
<jonh_wendell> mvo: sure
<mvo> thanks
<jonh_wendell> mvo: sone
<jonh_wendell> mvo: done
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67807 in apt-listchanges (main) "Apt tries to run listchanges even when it is uninstalled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67807
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67808 in gnome-session (main) "[dapper]  log out dialog takes ages to appear on thin clients" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67808
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67809 in kdebase (main) "ksmserver crashes on logout w/ Xgl as session" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67809
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67810 in Ubuntu "bad hard disk noise on shutdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67810
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67811 in backuppc (main) "Takes all CPU time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67811
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67812 in Ubuntu "Problem installing edgy 6.10 with TV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67812
<Infamy> hey.. have something i think is a bug.. (it is a problem for sure)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67813 in Ubuntu "index.html missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67813
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67814 in sbackup (universe) "gnomevfs.NotFoundError even when the "test" works in remote backup site" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67814
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67815 in qtparted (main) "QtParted (from Edgy LiveCD) data loss" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67815
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67816 in kiso (universe) "kiso crashes with *** stack smashing detected ***" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67816
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67817 in Ubuntu "Sound constantly skipping in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67817
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67818 in kino (main) "Kino (0.9.0) defaults to use /dev/raw1394 but Ubuntu uses /dev/dv1394/0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67818
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67819 in dbus (main) "dbus fails to start when using SRV records for nss_ldap" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67819
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67820 in kaffeine (main) "Kaffeine unable to find installed codecs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67820
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67821 in anjuta (universe) "Shortcuts do not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67821
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67822 in gnome-games (main) "aisleriot is really slow at startup and when resizing window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67822
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67823 in apt-listbugs (universe) "Saying no to an install with severe bugs does not actually stop the install from happening" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67823
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67824 in Ubuntu "DPMS needs to be easier to setup and configure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67824
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67825 in firefox (main) "firefox die along wine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67825
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67826 in usplash (main) "setting mode 1152 x 864 failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67826
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67827 in kdebase (main) "konqueror stalls when retrieving websites" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67827
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67828 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Up/down arrow in edit box jumps to start/end of line" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67828
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67829 in anjuta (universe) "[edgy]  anjuta 2.0.2 is a total bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67829
<jonh_wendell> haha
<jonh_wendell> funny description
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67830 in Ubuntu "Edgy 6.10 RC live CD doesn't  start on Dell Inspiron 640m" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67830
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67831 in powersave (universe) "[edgy]  blank screen after resume from sleep" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67831
<crimsun> bug 63450
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63450 in acpid "acpid install fails, upgrading from dapper to edgy beta." [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63450
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67832 in gnome-app-install (main) "[Edgy]  Incorrect application entry for "JuK"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67832
<jonh_wendell> is bug 67538 really a bug? what can i do for that case?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67538 in Ubuntu "Volume too high at first boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67538
<crimsun> heh.
<crimsun> you'll always have people complaining. Some say the defaults are too low; some, too high. Who do we please?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67833 in metacity (main) "wrong URIpath drug'n'droped with mouse" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67833
<nictuku> Hi. Please see #63450 (acpid). the postinst script is not indempotent, so upgrading from dapper to edgy will fail in many cases
<crimsun> jonh_wendell: yes, it's a bug. Defer it to Feisty; we'll revisit lowering the 80% to 50% or something.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67834 in kdebase (main) "disable beep but for real" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67834
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67835 in kopete (main) "Kopete tray icon not in tray" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67835
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67836 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "[edgy]  installing nvidia GeForce4 420 Go" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67836
<jonh_wendell> crimsun: should i do something to that bug?
<crimsun> jonh_wendell: I'll do it
<jonh_wendell> crimsun: ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67837 in gnumeric (main) "could not export graph as jpeg and png image" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67837
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67838 in Ubuntu "New installation (6.06) hangs under startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67838
<stgraber> Can someone have a look at bug : 67355, it's quite annoying for Swiss french users ? It would be so bad to have the swiss french keymap missing in Edgy
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67839 in kpowersave (universe) "kpowersave should give an option to enable userspace cpufreq" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67839
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67840 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crash: AssertionError" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67840
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67842 in latex-xft-fonts (universe) "[edgy]  warnings on installation script" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67842
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67843 in Ubuntu "xserver-xorg-driver-ati isn't replaced by xserver-xorg-video-ati" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67843
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67844 in gedit (main) "change file encoding on the fly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67844
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67845 in openoffice.org (main) "Stream error while opening a StarOffice 5.0 document" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67845
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67846 in gedit (main) "applet hangs after 3-5 seaches" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67846
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67847 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "BIOS BUG: MCF area at e0000000 is not E820-reserved" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67847
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67848 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "pegasus usb-ethernet driver does not work in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67848
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67849 in modutils (main) "modprobe -v *_cs hangs...." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67849
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67850 in swt-gtk (universe) "unable to start application using swt-gtk on Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67850
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67851 in transcriber (universe) "while saving file, sound becomes spasmodic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67851
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67852 in ubiquity (main) "GRUB" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67852
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67853 in watchdog (universe) "Watchdog sees self-generated ICMP packets as good ping results" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67853
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67854 in firefox (main) "Edgy: Window Tray Icon Still Incorrect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67854
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67855 in kdebase (main) "desktop menu not embedding in kicker" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67855
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-10-24
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67856 in network-manager (main) "Spanish Translation needs an urgent correction" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67856
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67857 in update-notifier (main) "install updates button doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67857
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67858 in eclipse (universe) ""eclipse" package needed for /usr/bin/eclipse, lots of deps" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67858
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67860 in evolution (main) "[Edgy]  Some strings can't be translated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67860
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67861 in Ubuntu "Logout ui is off center" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67861
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67859 in xserver-xorg-driver-i810 (main) "driver fails to read BIOS video mode 1400x1050 on Toshiba M400" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67859
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67864 in Ubuntu "Edubuntu 6.10 RC displays blank screen after boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67864
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67865 in python-defaults (main) "python crashes when activating ntp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67865
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67866 in pygtk (main) "Program aborted (core dump) when new OptionGroup created." [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67866
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67867 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu and Xubuntu won't boot with ATI FireGL2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67867
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67868 in watchdog (universe) "Watchdog intermittently returns "Host Unreachable" errors on should-be-OK pings" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67868
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67869 in Ubuntu "i810 not recognized (after upgrade dapper->edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67869
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67870 in gnome-applets (main) "[edgy-regression]  drivemount applet (Disk Mounter) completely blank" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67870
<crimsun> err, why was 67869 filed if he already filed 67559?
<robitaille> crimsun:  to get our attention?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67874 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashes after 30% on RC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67874
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67875 in linux-meta (main) "[EDGY]  Battery not detected on Edgy using linux-image-2.6.17-10 with Acer Ferrar 4005 Laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67875
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67876 in gnome-system-tools (main) "ipw2200/Intel 2915abg Wireless 128-bit WEP doesn't work, must set up manually" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67876
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67878 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu 6.10 RC LiveCD works on 2nd monitor but not first" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67878
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67881 in network-manager-pptp (universe) "Crash while trying to connect to PPTP server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67881
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67882 in scribus-ng (universe) "can not enter Chinese in scribus and lyx." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67882
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67883 in gfxboot (main) "Please add system beep when live CD boot options menu appears" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67883
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67884 in egoboo (universe) "egoboo won't start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67884
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67885 in scrollkeeper (main) "scrollkeeper keeps 197 copies of the same file on DesktopCD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67885
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67886 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash when a theme is selected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67886
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67889 in Ubuntu "(edgy) KDE crashes when logout is canceled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67889
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67890 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gnome power manager wishes to shut down when first of two batteries is critical" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67890
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67891 in ubiquity (main) "Choosing to erase entire disk during install should still mount partitions from second hard drive." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67891
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67892 in hplip (main) "HPLIP failed to start PyQt/Qt missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67892
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67893 in ubiquity (main) "Option to create a separate /home partition when erasing entire disk during install." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67893
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67894 in kdebase (main) "Keycode 111 starts ksnapshot (hardcoded?)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67894
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67895 in xfdesktop4 (main) "Crash during logout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67895
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67896 in thunar (main) "Thunar Crash on logout - Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67896
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67897 in cupsys (main) "CUPS drops jobs, reprints 'old' jobs with wrong options after a restart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67897
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67898 in tomboy (main) "Note already exists" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67898
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67901 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "conflict between ueagle-atm and eagle-usb in 2.6.17 edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67901
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67902 in hardinfo (universe) "Crash when selecting "Storage"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67902
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67903 in amaya (universe) "content duplication in page source causes crash and invalid documents" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67903
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67880 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu 6.10 RC LiveCD does not detect SOYO BayOne XP usb card reader" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67880
<jsgotangco> wow so specific
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67879 in Ubuntu "manual update problem (dapper)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67879
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67900 in zsh-beta (universe) "add-shell zsh" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67900
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67904 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox crashes while playing (Edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67904
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67905 in Ubuntu "Thunderbird New Card panel has no Cancel or OK buttons" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67905
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67906 in Ubuntu "CPU Temperature: Edgy vs. Dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67906
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67907 in ntp (main) "Synchronisation with GPS disabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67907
<Kagou> hi
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67908 in cupsys (main) "paper format on distant printers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67908
<thoreauputic> @ubuntu-docs
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67911 in powersave (universe) "no speedstepping on turion64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67911
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67914 in amavisd-new (universe) "Please update amavisd-new to 2.4.3 ( latest release )" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67914
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67913 in update-manager (main) "unable to install pound during dapper to edgy dist-upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67913
<dholbach> good morning
<pradeep> morning dholbach
<dholbach> heya pradeep
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67915 in eclipse-cdt (universe) "feature request: CDT-3.1.1 or at least something more recent than 3.0.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67915
<pepsiman> Which program displays the GNOME "Log Out, Lock Screen, Switch User..." dialog?
<dholbach> pepsiman: gnome-session is the package
<pepsiman> thx
<pepsiman> dholbach: bug 67919
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67919 in gnome-session "Xinerama problem with log out dialogue" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67919
<dholbach> oh yeah, i see
<pepsiman> it's a bit annoying, my wife isn't going to like it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67916 in gaim (main) "again, told to send this report" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67916
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67917 in gtk+2.0 (main) "Bug #61835 it's happening again, no grid-lines" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67917
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67919 in gnome-session (main) "Xinerama problem with log out dialogue" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67919
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67925 in Ubuntu "Do not ship translations without matching input support" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67925
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67918 in gamin (main) "Gam_server crashing every time a system beep is triggered by firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67918
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67928 in Ubuntu "need scroll bar in assigning mount point window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67928
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67935 in netbase (main) "Interface lo does not wake up in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67935
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67932 in initramfs-tools (main) "conf.d/resume creation in preinst doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67932
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67936 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[network-admin]  Crash when starting from menu." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67936
<pepsiman> dholbach: can you confirm bug 67698
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67698 in gnome-session "After dist-upgrade, default session changed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67698
<dholbach>  no, I can't
<pepsiman> dholbach: how about if I tell you a quick way to reproduce?
<dholbach> I'm currently busy doing edgy cd test installs
<pepsiman> ok
<dholbach> sorry
<pepsiman> np.  anyone else?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67940 in Ubuntu "internalInternal modem recongnized/works 5.10 ppc not 6.06/6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67940
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67941 in Ubuntu "Installation of Kubuntu 6.0.6.1 does not work " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67941
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67942 in openoffice.org (main) "(Some) Form Buttons Flicker" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67942
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67929 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[users-admin]  usability bugs related to new users creation" [Wishlist,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67929
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67944 in kde-guidance (main) "cannot load module serviceconfig" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67944
<pepsiman> seb128: The alternative was set manually
<seb128> pepsiman: manual alternative should not be dropped, looks like an alternative bug
<pepsiman> seb128: yes, that's why I reported it
<pepsiman> want a patch?
<seb128> you are speaking about the bug reassigning to gnome-session?
<pepsiman> bug 67698
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67698 in gnome-session "After dist-upgrade, default session changed" [Low,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67698
<seb128> it looks like a dpkg bug
<seb128> update-alternatives is not shipped with gnome-session
<pepsiman> no, gnome-session removes its alternative in prerm on upgrades
<pepsiman> it shouldn't
<seb128> right, and reinstall it with postinst
<pepsiman> it's too late then, the manual setting has been removed
<pepsiman> most other packages get this right, only remove in prerm on remove
<seb128> are you sure than removing the alternative should break what you set manually?
<pepsiman> yes, otherwise the symlink will be broken
<seb128> I've had cases with the symlink broken
<seb128> I'm not sure than the alternative system doesn't respect your choice anyway
<seb128> I've to play with it
<pepsiman> check the prerm of other packages, you'll see that gnome-session is different to the others
<seb128> $ cat galeon-common.prerm
<seb128> #! /bin/sh
<seb128> set -e
<seb128> case "$1" in
<seb128>     remove|upgrade|deconfigure)
<seb128>         # unregister Galeon as an alternative for gnome-www-browser
<seb128>         update-alternatives --remove gnome-www-browser /usr/bin/galeon || true
<seb128>         # and for for x-www-browser
<seb128>         update-alternatives --remove x-www-browser /usr/bin/galeon || true
<seb128> 
<seb128> by example
<seb128> I'm doing so
<pepsiman> seb128: I'll add a task for galeon
<seb128> bah
<pepsiman> check bash.prerm
<seb128> I would rather make sure it's a bug first
<seb128> right, different packages make it different ways
<seb128> doesn't mean one of them is bugged
<pepsiman> I'll check lintian/linda
<seb128> I need to read the Debian policy about that
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67945 in desktop-base (main) "Clearlooks theme doesn't honor colors of monitor panels" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67945
<seb128> "In manual mode, the alternatives system will not change the links; it will leave  all  the
<seb128>        decisions to the system administrator."
<pepsiman> "Removing manually selected alternative - switching to auto mode"
<seb128> where do you read that?
<pepsiman> in my last comment on the bug
<seb128> hum, k
<seb128> I don't like alternatives, that's not new :p
<pepsiman> xfce and gnome have the same priority
<seb128> k, lunch time there
<seb128> removing the "update" case seems fine to me
<seb128> I'll do that for edgy+1
<pepsiman> can I add tasks for galeon, etc
<seb128> sure
<pepsiman> k, thx
<seb128> rename the bug maybe
<seb128> something like "prerm should not remove alternative on update"
<seb128> thank *you* for working on that ;)
<pepsiman> np
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67946 in Ubuntu "Installation problem - Language Selection Screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67946
<jonh_wendell> good morning, folks
<Nafallo> morning
<jonh_wendell> someone using evolution [edgy]  here?
<Nafallo> yes
<jonh_wendell> Nafallo: can you confirm a bug for me?
<Nafallo> no idea :-)
<Nafallo> I can try though
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67947 in camorama (universe) "UVF: camorama: 0.17 -> 0.18" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67947
<jonh_wendell> Nafallo: go to edit/preferences/tasks
<jonh_wendell> Nafallo: in general tab, check timezone
<jonh_wendell> Nafallo: go to south america
<jonh_wendell> Nafallo: verify Maceio or Sao_Paulo. Which timezone is showed?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67948 in Ubuntu "Installation problem - Date Time Setting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67948
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67949 in Ubuntu "no "Preferred Applications" in "K-Menu->System Settings->User Account" " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67949
<Nafallo> ehrm, after changing the time_zone, where can I verify it?
<jonh_wendell> Nafallo: you don't need to change it. Just look the timezone (UTC -2) or something like that
<Nafallo> yes, UTC -2
<Nafallo> same for both
<jonh_wendell> Nafallo: thanks. This is a bug, it should be -3
<jonh_wendell> seb128: do you use evolution too?
<Nafallo> oki
<Nafallo> it's not just because of daylight saving changes?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67951 in Ubuntu "Buttons on unlock dialog or in English, not the native language" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67951
<jonh_wendell> Nafallo: no
<Nafallo> okidoki :-)
<xerxas> Hi
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67950 in Ubuntu "Installation problem - Install Progress Freeze / Error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67950
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67952 in kdeartwork (main) "Screensaver starts, but shows a large white X, instead of the choosen screensaver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67952
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67953 in democracyplayer (universe) "Crash while playing a video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67953
<xerxas> is a bug in "need info" state not confirmed ?
<xerxas> I can confirm a bug that needs some more information to be reproducible
<jonh_wendell> xeros: no
<xerxas> jonh_wendell, how do I deal with that , than ?
<jonh_wendell> xerxas: you need to wait the info from reporter
<xerxas> jonh_wendell,  I encountered a bug, I went in malone and saw some else has this bug
<jonh_wendell> xerxas: this bug you're talking happens with you? if so, you can confirm
<xerxas> I added some information on it but I'm not able to reproduce it
<jonh_wendell> xeros: which bug number?
<xerxas> It was confirmed but I putted it in needs info state
<xerxas> bug #65795
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65795 in vino "vino won't accept my password" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65795
<Nafallo> xerxas: needs info means the assigne needs more info before he can fix it. just state that you have it and either ask what info is needed or provide the info if you already know what he wants.
<jonh_wendell> xerxas: i do use vino and this never happened with me :)
<xerxas> jonh_wendell, then ?
<xerxas> it happenned to me
<jonh_wendell> xerxas: really i don't know :(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67954 in mouseemu (universe) "mouseemu prevents detection of Power button event" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67954
<xerxas> jonh_wendell, :)
<xerxas> Nafallo,  can you have a look at #65795 , I think it should stay in need info
<xerxas> I didn't find steps to repair this problem within the package
<Nafallo> naah, seb128 will see it later
<Nafallo> just let him change stuff :-)
<seb128> re
<seb128> jonh_wendell: hi, I use evolution, why?
<jonh_wendell> seb128: can you look bug 67955
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67955 in evolution "Wrong timezone in 2.8 (edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67955
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67955 in evolution (main) "Wrong timezone in 2.8 (edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67955
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67956 in mmv (universe) "Segfault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67956
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67957 in grub (main) "update-grub fails to detect "quiet" capability as required by the quieten-grub spec" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67957
<xerxas> bug 65795, this is a translation problem
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65795 in vino "vino won't accept my password" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65795
<xerxas> oops
<xerxas> bug 67951
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67951 in Ubuntu "Buttons on unlock dialog or in English, not the native language" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67951
<xerxas> I see it in my native language (french)
<xerxas> this needs rosetta translations, right ?
<xerxas> can I close the bug ?
<seb128> jonh_wendell: Sao_Paulo is UTC-2 according to tzconfig too
<jonh_wendell> seb128: no. most brazil is utc -3
<seb128> jonh_wendell: I just tried tzconfig and it says Sao_Paulo is UTC-2, that's not really a question
<seb128> jonh_wendell: I mean, the issue is not specific to evolution, it happens with tzconfig too
<seb128> might be a tzdata issue then
<pepsiman> xerxas: assign it to ubuntu-l10n-nl ?
<jonh_wendell> seb128: can you tell me the entire command that shows Sao_Paulo utc-2?
<seb128> jonh_wendell: tzconfig, pick Sao_Paulo, look at what it says about new time used
<jonh_wendell> seb128: that's what i did
<jonh_wendell> Name: []  Sao_Paulo
<jonh_wendell> Your default time zone is set to 'America/Sao_Paulo'.
<jonh_wendell> Local time is now:      Ter Out 24 09:30:21 BRT 2006.
<jonh_wendell> Universal Time is now:  Ter Out 24 12:30:21 UTC 2006.
<jonh_wendell> seb128: see? -3 from universal
<seb128> Name: []  Sao_Paulo
<seb128> Your default time zone is set to 'America/Sao_Paulo'.
<seb128> Local time is now:      Tue Oct 24 10:31:33 BRST 2006.
<seb128> Universal Time is now:  Tue Oct 24 12:31:33 UTC 2006.
<jonh_wendell> seb128: BRST
<jonh_wendell> seb128: you're using daylight saving time
<jonh_wendell> seb128: i'm not using
<seb128> Local time is now:      mardi 24 octobre 2006, 10:32:38 (UTC-0200).
<seb128> that's with a french locale
<seb128> it says "UTC-0200"
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67958 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "avma1_cs driver fails in kernel 2.6.17 when inserting pcmcia card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67958
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67959 in firefox (main) "FF 2.0 keeps crashing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67959
<jonh_wendell> seb128: i mean BRST is using daylight saving time. i'm not using it. I did not check this option in evolution
<seb128> all that is confusing for me
<jonh_wendell> seb128: when i run tzconfig ans choose America/Sao_Paulo, it showed me: Local time is now:      Ter Out 24 09:30:21 BRT 2006
<jonh_wendell> seb128: see the BRT 2006
<seb128> yeah, that I understand
<jonh_wendell> seb128: when you run the same command on your machine, you got  Local time is now:      Tue Oct 24 10:31:33 BRST 2006
<seb128> what is Sao_Paulo time?
<jonh_wendell> seb128: my system is configured to NOT use daylight saving time
<seb128> UTC-4,UTC-3 or UTF-3,UTF-2 ?
<jonh_wendell> seb128: 9:35
<pepsiman> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UTC-3
<jonh_wendell> UTC-3
<seb128> well
<seb128> the question is not your system
<seb128> it's what Sao_Paulo uses
<seb128> then we can see what software is doing
<seb128> they have summer and winter time?
<pepsiman> Sao_paulo uses UTC-3
<seb128> are those -4,-3 or -3,-2
<seb128> pepsiman: they don't change during winter?
<jonh_wendell> seb128: in november will come the summer time, which changes timezone to UTC-2
<seb128> -3 the whole year?
<seb128> ok
<seb128> so it's -3,-2
<jonh_wendell> seb128: btw, i do NOT use summer time
<seb128> jonh_wendell: don't try skipping steps please, you are only confusing me
<seb128> jonh_wendell: I try to understand what are the real world datas first
<seb128> then we can look at software and summer time or not
<pepsiman> seb128: wikipedia isn't helping me to answer that question
<pepsiman> ah, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daylight_saving_time#Brazil
<jonh_wendell> seb128: what i'm trying to say is: there is a checkbox in evolution that enable/disable daylight saving time. I don't have it checked. So, it's expected that evolution use the timezone i've configured.
<seb128> jonh_wendell: right, and I'm trying to understand if the bug is due to the locale or to evolution
<seb128> jonh_wendell: and it looks like tzconfig is wrong
<seb128> jonh_wendell: which means it's a tzdata issue and not an evolution one
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67961 in Ubuntu "use more up-to-date seed mirror" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67961
<jonh_wendell> seb128: does evolution get that information from tzconfig?
<seb128> jonh_wendell: from tzdata I think yep
<seb128> which is the timezone database
<seb128> which tzconfig uses too
<jonh_wendell> seb128: i guess no... when i run tzconfig it showed me the correct timezone
<seb128> it shows me "Tue Oct 24 10:31:33 BRST 2006"
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67960 in pkgsel (main) "please filter language-support packages on server install" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67960
<seb128> which seems to be not correct
<jonh_wendell> seb128: and clock applet is right too
<seb128> http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/city.html?n=233 claims
<seb128> "Standard time zone:	UTC/GMT -3 hours
<seb128> No daylight saving time at the moment"
<jonh_wendell> yes
<seb128> so "Tue Oct 24 10:31:33 BRST 2006" looks wrong
<jonh_wendell> yes
<seb128> so tzconfig is wrong on my box
<jonh_wendell> seb128: it's curious: why your tzconfig is wrong? i'm using edgy too...
<seb128> +Rule   Brazil  2006    max     -       Nov     Sun>=1   0:00   1:00    S
<seb128> +Rule   Brazil  2007    max     -       Feb     lastSun  0:00   0       -
<seb128> that's a diff with the new tzdata from Debian
<seb128> jonh_wendell: what architecture do you use?
<jonh_wendell> seb128: 386
<seb128> bah, doesn't matter anyway
<jonh_wendell> seb128: :)
<seb128> http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/t/tzdata/tzdata_2006n-1_all.deb
<seb128> you might want to try that package
<seb128> let me know if that makes a difference
<jonh_wendell> seb128: ok, just a few minutes
<seb128> Local time is now:      mardi 24 octobre 2006, 09:50:47 (UTC-0300).
<seb128> ah ah
<seb128> it fixes it for me :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67962 in evolution (main) "Wishlist: easy backup of complete evolution data and settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67962
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67963 in evolution (main) "Wishlist: easy backup of complete evolution data and settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67963
<jonh_wendell> seb128: :(
<seb128> jonh_wendell: what?
<jonh_wendell> seb128: repeating: timezone is wrong only in evolution
<jonh_wendell> seb128: tzconfig shows the right tz
<seb128> there is something weird on your box
<seb128> tzconfig gives me a wrong timezone with the edgy tzdata
<seb128> which is fixed with the new version I pointed
<seb128> that's not normal you get a correct timezone
<jonh_wendell> seb128: can you look in evolution?
<jonh_wendell> seb128: my tzconfig is right
<seb128> sure
<seb128> it should not
<seb128> tzdata is bugged
<seb128> and diff of the source package confirm it
<seb128> it's fixed with 2006n
<seb128> so tzconfig should be wrong
<jonh_wendell> seb128: will it be updated fot final edgy?
<seb128> no, CD images are being rolled or have already been rolled
<seb128> too late to spot changes to do
<jonh_wendell> seb128: edgy-updates?
<seb128> that is possible yep
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67937 in udev (main) "Lost file on upgrading breezy->edgy (/etc/udev/rules.d/020_permissions.rules)" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67937
<seb128> ok
<seb128> evolution displays UTC-2 for it
<jonh_wendell> ahhhhhhhhh
<jonh_wendell> seb128: is evolution wrong?
<seb128> yep
<seb128> but doesn't explain why your tzconfig is not wrong where it should be
<jonh_wendell> indeed
<seb128> hum
<seb128> time-admin is right now
<seb128> ok
<seb128> if I pick Sao_Paulo from time-admin with edgy's tzdata the clock is set to 11am
<seb128> with the Debian version I pointed it's 10am
<jonh_wendell> 10am is the correct
<seb128> so there is a tzdata bug and it's fixed with the update
<seb128> now let's see why evolution is still wrong
<jonh_wendell> seb128: like you said, it's strange that my time-admin was correct, even with broken tzdata package
<seb128> yep, that looks yet another issue
<jonh_wendell> seb128: maybe a logoff?
<seb128> probably not
<seb128> I've switched between tzdata versions several time without restarting my session several time
<seb128> tzconfig picks the datas correctly
<jonh_wendell> seb128: i guess evolution does not use tzconfig
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67965 in grub (main) "No 2.6.17-10-386 entry after Dapper -> Edgy upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67965
<jonh_wendell> seb128: i'm going to logoff
<seb128> probably not
<jonh_wendell> seb128: just try
<seb128> ok
<seb128> xerxas: what bug were you speaking about?
<jonh_wendell> seb128: same thing
<seb128> calendar/libical/zoneinfo/America/Sao_Paulo.ics from evolution-data-server
<seb128> BEGIN:DAYLIGHT
<seb128> TZOFFSETFROM:-0300
<seb128> TZOFFSETTO:-0200
<seb128> TZNAME:BRST
<seb128> DTSTART:19701011T000000
<seb128> RRULE:FREQ=YEARLY;BYMONTH=10;BYDAY=2SU
<seb128> END:DAYLIGHT
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67966 in xubuntu-docs (main) "Xubuntu -- FIrefox home page still references 6.06" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67966
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67968 in acpi (main) "FN + F3 shited to FN + F2 after system update on IBM" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67968
<seb128> $ LC_ALL=C date -d 19701011
<seb128> Sun Oct 11 00:00:00 CET 1970
<seb128> 
<seb128> e-d-s seems to think summer time starts on oct 11
<jonh_wendell> hmmmm
<jonh_wendell> seb128: even with that check box unchecked?
<seb128> with the checkbox unchecked it uses the correct time on my box
<seb128> with new tzdata
<seb128> that's only the map displaying UTC-2 wrongly
<seb128> if I create a task and set "starting now" it uses 10am
<seb128> which means it has the correct time
<jonh_wendell> seb128: when i create a new appointment, and set its time to 10:30, the reminder thinks it is 9:30 (calendar gnome applet shows 9:30 when i click on it)
<jonh_wendell> seb128: want screenshots? or are you gonna try by yourself?
<seb128> jonh_wendell: there is several bugs open about that I think, I'm playing with it atm
<seb128> evolution has better to use the same timezone as GNOME or there is an offset like that
<seb128> ok
<seb128> works fine for me
<seb128> jonh_wendell: can you try something? go to evolution, tasks
<seb128> click on new
<seb128> start date
<seb128> pick "now"
<seb128> what time is written?
<jonh_wendell> seb128: the right date
<seb128> the right time?
<jonh_wendell> seb128: yes
<seb128> ok
<seb128> so evolution time definition is correct
<jonh_wendell> seb128: i found error in appointments (agenda in pt-br)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67969 in gaim (main) "amd64 1280x1024 resolution, splash screen looks bad" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67969
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67970 in xorg (main) "BSOD on ppc" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67970
<jonh_wendell> seb128: did you understand what i said about reminder and clock applet?
<seb128> jonh_wendell: when you click on the clock applet the time listed is not correct
<jonh_wendell> seb128: yes, it's wrong, 1 hour in advance (UTC-2, like the wrong map)
<seb128> there is lot of issues with timezones and evolution, imho it should not allow to pick a timezone different of the GNOME one, that's only confusing
<jonh_wendell> seb128: i agree. btw my timezones are equal
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67971 in xorg (main) "xedit missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67971
<seb128> ok
<seb128> so
<seb128> tzdata is bugged, fixed with the debian version
<seb128> /usr/share/evolution-data-server-1.8/zoneinfo/America/Sao_Paulo.ics is bugged on when summer time starts (it says 11th of octobre)
<seb128> and there might be yet another evolution issue
<xerxas> seb128,  bug 67951
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67951 in Ubuntu "Buttons on unlock dialog or in English, not the native language" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67951
<seb128> jonh_wendell: try doing that
<seb128> jonh_wendell: edit /usr/share/evolution-data-server-1.8/zoneinfo/America/Sao_Paulo.ics
<seb128> change the first DTSTART to the correct date
<seb128> and the MONTH to 11 on next line
<seb128> evolution --force-shutdown
<seb128> and restart it
<seb128> select to use the daylight saving
<seb128> it should have the correct time then
<seb128> works fine for me
<pepsiman> xerxas: assign 67951 to ubuntu-l10n-nl ?
<xerxas> pepsiman,  maybe it's a good idea
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67972 in Ubuntu "Please put queuegraph into edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67972
<xerxas> pepsiman,  what is the package ?
<xerxas> gnome-screensaver ?
<seb128> xerxas: I don't understand the bug, it's translated correctly for me
<pepsiman> seb128: in dutch ?
<seb128> no
<xerxas> seb128, yes, it's translated correctly in french
<seb128> in franch
<seb128> french
<pepsiman> so only a langpack/rosetta issue
<jonh_wendell> seb128: logoff
<pepsiman> xerxas: package language-pack-gnome-nl person ubuntu-l10n-nl
<xerxas> I've put gnome-screensaver as package
<xerxas> maybe language-pack-gnome-nl is more accurate
<bddebian> Boo
<seb128> xerxas: works fine with nl locale on my box
<jonh_wendell> seb128: it worked
<seb128> jonh_wendell: ok, good
<jonh_wendell> seb128: what does it mean?
<jonh_wendell> seb128: where is the bug? Is there a bug?
<xerxas> seb128, ahh , strange
<xerxas> I left it in unconfirmed state anyway
<xerxas> seb128,  we should reject ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67974 in evolution (main) "Crash in evolution-alarm-notify" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67974
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67975 in kde-guidance (main) "kde-guidance-powermanager incorrectly reports about battery and lid state changes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67975
<seb128> xerxas: I've asked if he has the language pack installed
<xerxas> ok
<seb128> jonh_wendell: as said there is an evolution-data-server and a tzdata issue, I'm forwarding the evolution-data-server one upstream
<jonh_wendell> seb128: did you see bug 67955? There i talk about one gnome buzilla bug
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67955 in evolution-data-server "Wrong timezone in 2.8 (edgy)" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67955
<jonh_wendell> seb128: ahhh forget
<jonh_wendell> seb128: someone has marked our bug as duplicate
<seb128> I've noticed
<seb128> I've commented on the bug
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67976 in gnomesword (universe) "gnomesword not installable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67976
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67977 in openoffice.org (main) "Print preview incredible bad performance" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67977
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67978 in hwdata (main) "Old version of usb.ids" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67978
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67979 in firefox (main) "Plugin HTML-Validator doesn't find libc++.so.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67979
<jonh_wendell> seb128: there are errors not just in Sao_Paulo, but in most Brazil timezones
<jonh_wendell> seb128: should i comment this on gnome bugzilla?
<seb128> jonh_wendell: sure, feel free
<pschulz01> Evening all..
<seb128> hi pschulz01
<pschulz01> I have a question about files that need regular updating...
<pschulz01> there will be some bugs appearing shortly..
<pschulz01> (bugreports)
<pschulz01> Is there any plan on what to do about files that need regular updates, like 'usb.ids' and 'pci.ids'?
<dholbach> that's a question you best ask on ubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67980 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Missing java patch so that jdk 1.5 app works fine." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67980
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67981 in usbutils (main) "Update to usb.ids required. " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67981
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67982 in gstreamer0.10 (main) "problems in mp3 conversion" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67982
<pschulz01> There you go :-)
* pschulz01 wanders off to #ubuntu-devel
<dholbach> pschulz01: I meant ubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<dholbach> the mailing list
<pschulz01> Oh..
<pschulz01> I'll ask over there anyway..
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> it's just they're all busy with doing a release now - you have better chances on the mailing list
<pschulz01> dholbach: Found out..
<dholbach> alrighty
<pschulz01> There are update-{pci,usb}ids commands for downloading the file.
<pschulz01> files.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67983 in lshw (main) "Update to usb.ids required. " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67983
<pschulz01> ..and the packages are pulled from Debian anyway.
<pschulz01> So. Maybe not a bug, but the files on my edgy system were still old.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67984 in k9copy (universe) "does not start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67984
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67985 in Ubuntu "dual monitor setup with xinerama & i810 stopped working in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67985
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67986 in gnome-power-manager (main) "g-p-m crashes when having wireless keyboard attached" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67986
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67987 in openoffice.org (main) "After opening a .doc file Openoffice does not start anymore ! " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67987
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67988 in kdepim (main) "Notes are not saved to IMAP resource" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67988
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67989 in Ubuntu "IPW2200/0 process hogging CPU cycles" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67989
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67990 in prboom (universe) "prboom for amd64 is broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67990
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67991 in example-content (main) "[edgy]  spelling mistake in oo-payment-schedule.ods" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67991
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67992 in snes9x (multiverse) "snes9x broken on amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67992
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67994 in gnome-terminal (main) ".bash_history is beeing cleaned" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67994
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67997 in Ubuntu "Can't boot normally after install edgy." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67997
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67999 in update-manager (main) ""can't find DistUpgradeViewGtk" when upgrading dapper->edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67999
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67998 in alsa-utils (main) "Dist-upgrades from Dapper to Edgy break on existing ~/.asoundrc.asoundconf due to missing conf parameters (e.g., Unable to find definition 'defaults.pcm.ipc_key')" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67998
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68000 in Ubuntu "Grub with software raid not working." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68000
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67995 in synaptic (main) "synaptic crashes when changing themes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67995
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67996 in update-manager (main) "aborts /usr/X11R6/bin not empty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67996
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68001 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "madwifi driver does not work with bridging in vmware workstation/server/player" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68001
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68003 in argouml (multiverse) "Lost dependences + out of date" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68003
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68002 in edubuntu-artwork (main) "[Edgy]  Firefox Startpage Title Referes to 6.06 LTS Still" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68002
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68004 in xserver-xgl (universe) "xgl-crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68004
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68005 in debian-installer (main) "rescue mode fails" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68005
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68006 in firefox (main) "Crash submitting form" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68006
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67788 in network-manager (main) "WEP Key for one SSID carries over to all SSIDs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67788
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68007 in scilab (multiverse) "Old Scilab version for AMD64 and PowerPC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68007
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68008 in firefox (main) "Firefox (for Edgy) should not be in main" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68008
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68009 in kde-guidance (main) "[Edgy]  Battery Status Systray Icon is misleading" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68009
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68011 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "need to reload to see smb workgroup information" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68011
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68012 in usplash (main) "No usplash on boot/shutdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68012
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68013 in Ubuntu "May Be A Bug In Konqueror Directory Access" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68013
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68015 in yelp (main) "ugly font and blinking cursor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68015
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68016 in rosegarden4 (universe) "rosegarden is not showed in the GNOME menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68016
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68017 in debian-installer (main) "does not install language-support-en" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68017
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68019 in firefox (main) "Crash in Setting up My Yahoo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68019
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68021 in Ubuntu "high pitching noise on microphone 82801G" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68021
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68022 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "reading printer database is too slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68022
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68025 in usplash (main) ""usplash: No usable theme found for 1024x768"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68025
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68023 in seahorse (universe) "seahorse can't creat a new pgp key with lang german" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68023
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68024 in amarok (main) "Amarok crash: 1.4.3 [___stripped] [validity: 0.67] [frames: 123] [xine] " [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68024
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68026 in localechooser (main) "timezone selection in ubiquity doesn't properly preseed the locale" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68026
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68028 in Ubuntu "edgy fully updated (24.10.06) -> fstab does NOT mount smbfs Share" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68028
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68029 in banshee (universe) "Crash: I close banshee and crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68029
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68027 in update-manager (main) "sudo update-manager -c -d crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68027
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68030 in oem-config (main) "configures wrong locale" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68030
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68031 in kdegraphics (main) "[edgy rc]  - ksnapshot draws ugly gray lines" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68031
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68032 in soundconverter (universe) "soundconverter crashed when login back in after changing user" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68032
* mvo looks at Bug #68027 and starts to weep
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68027 in update-manager "sudo update-manager -c -d crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68027
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68033 in acpi-support (main) "Insufficient dependency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68033
* dholbach hugs mvo
<dholbach> mvo: does it crash on /usr/share/themes/Clearlooks/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:59?
<mvo> dholbach: yes
<dholbach> clearlooks on xubuntu
<dholbach> hmhmmhmhmh
<dholbach> we got another bug about clearlooks and xubuntu today
<mvo> dholbach: the thing is just *how* many different things can go wrong that you never ever would have though about
<mvo> dholbach: oh? do you remember the bugnumber?
<dholbach> hang on
* mvo hangs on
<dholbach> bug 67945
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67945 in gtk2-engines "Clearlooks theme doesn't honor colors of monitor panels" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67945
* dholbach doesn't see anything wrong in his /usr/share/themes/Clearlooks/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:59
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68034 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "gnome system monitor keeps showing tooltips of process list, even after tab is changed or the app is minimized, the tooltip only goes away when you close the app." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68034
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68036 in nautilus (main) "Cannot access any Samba shares" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68036
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68035 in ubiquity (main) ""No Root Filesystem" when I reuse existing partitions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68035
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68037 in netbase (main) "DHCP client doesn't react to link state changes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68037
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68039 in amule (universe) "Crash on search Clear/Seach tab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68039
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68044 in human-icon-theme (main) "Many missing icons in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68044
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68043 in Ubuntu "Applying gamma settings in Monitor and Display disables direct rendering with Edgy 6.10 RC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68043
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68045 in gedit (main) "gedit crashed - report created through bugzilla" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68045
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68041 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashes after startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68041
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68046 in Ubuntu "Mpeg 1 video playback in kaffeine is interlaced." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68046
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68047 in gnupg2 (main) "bad file names used by scdaemon and opensc-wrapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68047
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68048 in control-center (main) "GNOME Settings Daemon does not start properly on AMD64 desktop install disk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68048
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68049 in debian-installer (main) "codeset question in expert mode does not fit on page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68049
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68050 in wine (universe) "MapleStory.exe fails to connect to Gameguard server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68050
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68051 in ubiquity (main) "Wrong ABNT2 Configuration." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68051
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68052 in openoffice.org2 (main) "Instant Crash on adding Digital Signatures, when adding certificate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68052
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67993 in update-manager (main) "update-manager stops working after installing italian language." [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67993
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68053 in eclipse (universe) "Eclipse will not start (Edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68053
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68054 in Ubuntu "The install CD will not reboot after ejecting CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68054
<dufresnep> About bug #65106 , which I believe was put as kernel bug because kamion analyzed wrong file, should I poke kamion, or should I consider segfault in gparted as being a gparted bug?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65106 in linux-source-2.6.17 "oops in zlib_inflate_fast" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65106
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68055 in openoffice.org (main) "spell check doesn't work on drawings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68055
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68056 in yelp (main) "yelp crashed when sent SIGTERM" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68056
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68057 in bootcd (universe) "unable to create an xfs filesystem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68057
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68058 in Ubuntu "dapper to edgy update: some kubuntu settings lost" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68058
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68059 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68059
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68060 in libgphoto2 (main) "add Canon A710 IS " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68060
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68061 in gnumail (universe) "GNUMail does not install required libpantomime1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68061
<MagicFab> hello - I am looking at some older unresolved regressions like https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/56090
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56090 in linux-source-2.6.17 "Regression: Webcams using pwc driver produce all-grey images" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<MagicFab> When can this kind of bug be expected to be resolved ? Is the backlog on other critical bugs so big that bugs with patches have to wait this long ?
<MagicFab> Just rying to understand the timing / resources issues...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68062 in Ubuntu "Screen reactivation fails on HP nx6325" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68062
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68063 in xen-source-2.6.17 (universe) "system doesnt start with xen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68063
<secretlondon> hi
<secretlondon> Do we have any priorities in the run up to the release?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68064 in acpi (main) "Battery status not updated on HP nx6325 (edgy 6.10)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68064
<infinito> hi
<infinito> does anyone here why the problem with sound on motherboards using the snd_intel8x0 is present once again in edgy, when it was fixed in dapper??
<infinito> i mean, this bug #68073, which in dapper was #41015
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68073 in linux-source-2.6.17 "[ALSA]  Master volume control doesn't control Headphone control" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68073
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68067 in ubiquity (main) "Install failed with exit code 1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68067
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68070 in Ubuntu "Edgy: install to USB drive leaves system unbootable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68070
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68073 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "[ALSA]  Master volume control doesn't control Headphone control" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68073
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68068 in mplayerplug-in (multiverse) "Embed support don't works" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68068
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68069 in Ubuntu "Dell B120 Laptop doesn't suspend properly " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68069
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68071 in gnome-system-tools (main) "After deactivating my wireless interface with network-admin, I cannot reactivate it again." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68071
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68072 in synaptic (main) "There should be screenshots in package descriptions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68072
<secretlondon> we can't fix your bug here - you need to reopen the bug if you think there is a regression
<infinito> i did it, i just was trying to know why this regression has happened...
<huats> I'd like to triage a bit... But I don't remember a few stuff : can I decide to set a bug to wishlist ? and if not what I have to do to initiate that ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68074 in bzflag (universe) "Seg fault when connecting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68074
<secretlondon> huats: you can't set the priority of bugs unless you are in the qa team
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68075 in pciutils (main) "Unknown ATI Video Card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68075
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68076 in bzflag (universe) "Missing dependency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68076
<secretlondon> huats: it's to stop people marking their own bugs as critical
<huats> ok
<secretlondon> you can set needs info/confirmed etc -not just priority
<huats> so there is no way to say that a bug is not a bug, it is just a whishlist
<secretlondon> we don't have the permissions to do that
<huats> ok
<huats> do I have to assign the bug to someone in particular who ca do that ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68065 in gcompris (main) "gcompris wont start." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68065
<secretlondon> huats: i think the qa team go through them - what is useful is setting to a package if there isn't one listed
<huats> ok
<secretlondon> bugs without a package tend to get lost
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68077 in Ubuntu ""rescue" fails to load kernel on PPC edubuntu Desktop CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68077
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68078 in gconf2 (main) "preload breaks hibernation in Edgy + compiz" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68078
<huats> so to sum up : there is nothing I can with that : http://freewebsitehosting.net/websites/dir/wedding-shoes.html
<huats> oups
<huats> sorry wrong paste
<huats> it was a spam on my blog :(
<huats> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/68072
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68072 in synaptic "There should be screenshots in package descriptions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<secretlondon> huats: just leave it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68079 in preload (universe) "preload breaks hibernation in Edgy + compiz" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68079
<huats> ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68080 in kdeedu (main) "kanagram vocabularies aren't translated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68080
<matsubara> is it a known bug that apt-get install epiphany ends up installing an epiphany-game instead of the web browser?
<mvo> yes
<secretlondon> i don't know - i'll have a look
<gnomefreak> thats a new one
<matsubara> mvo: that yes was for my question?
<mvo> yes - its well known in by the developers, its just that the eiphany package was there first and that its kind of hard to rename it now
<mvo> I don't know if there is actaully a bug in malone about this though
<matsubara> mvo: found this one which was rejected https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/epiphany/+bug/40922
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40922 in epiphany "Epiphany won't install fully (Dapper Beta-1)" [Medium,Rejected] 
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-10-25
<matsubara> mvo: anyway, thanks for the info.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68082 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Xgl crashes when moving or resizing window with Beryl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68082
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68083 in gnome-utils (main) "Alt+PrintScreen not working in edgy." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68083
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68084 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "Nautilus CD Burner does not enable joliet extensions when burning to DVD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68084
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68085 in amarok (main) "amarok refuses to play midi files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68085
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68086 in Ubuntu "Flash Causes Firefox 2.0 to crash in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68086
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68087 in xmms (main) "xmms hangs when playing more than one midi file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68087
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68088 in evolution (main) "Craches on importing .Pst from outlook" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68088
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68089 in gnome-power-manager (main) "problem with >1 batteries? Edgy shuts down to early." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68089
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68090 in Ubuntu "barra de tareas y edgy!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68090
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68091 in xmms (main) "xmms segfaults when using OSS driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68091
<secretlondon> 68089 is a dup
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68092 in udev (main) "udev hangs on startup when using LDAP for authentication" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68092
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68093 in epiphany-browser (main) "epiphany doesn't use gnome's copy & paste protocol" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68093
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68094 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu Dapper installing CD didn't detect X" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68094
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68095 in evolution (main) "certificate icon not hi-res in preferences" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68095
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68097 in webdeveloper (universe) "Web developer not marked as 2.0 compatible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68097
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68096 in hardinfo (universe) "Crash when executing CPU SHA1 on HP nx6325 64bit (edgy 6.10)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68096
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68098 in Ubuntu "JVM crash eclipse libxpcom.so+0x90b52" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68098
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68099 in hardinfo (universe) "Fibonacci-Benchmark doesn't work on HP nx6325 64bit (edgy 6.10)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68099
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68100 in nautilus (main) "100% CPU usage when copying files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68100
<huats> Does anybody can give https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/solfege/+bug/66509me its opinion on that :
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66509 in solfege "Solfege has a runtime dependency on timidity not in the apt package" [Low,Confirmed] 
<huats> I've just made a fix, but I want to know if it was the right way...
<secretlondon> i'll have a quick look
<huats> secretlondon: ok thanks
<TheMuso> c
<secretlondon> huats: that link breaks
<secretlondon> #66509
<huats> really ?
<secretlondon> sorted now - it was the me at the end
<huats> ok
<secretlondon> it shouldn't be a dsc - should be a patch
<huats> it is just the name of the file ?
<huats> I sould call it .patch ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68101 in gaim (main) "gaim doesn't follow gnome's new copy-paste protocol" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68101
<huats> s/sould/should/
<secretlondon> call it patch
<secretlondon> I'm not a motu so I don't know if timidity needs to be earlier in that list, or to have a specific version
<huats> ok
<secretlondon> but apart from the name looks fine
<huats> ok
<huats> thanks
<huats> I cannot change the file
<huats> so I have put a comment explaining that
<secretlondon> cool
<huats> do I have anything else to do ?
<secretlondon> thats it i think
<huats> I mean assigning it to motu ?
<secretlondon> you can do, doesn't do any harm
<huats> to indicate that there is a fix...
<secretlondon> prob set to fix released too
<huats> ok
<huats> commited or released ?
<huats> released ?
<secretlondon> not usre
<secretlondon> sure
<huats> so do I, that is why I ask :-)
<huats> ok nevermind
<secretlondon> what's up?
<huats> got to go to bed .. it is too late in france...
* secretlondon nods.
<huats> secretlondon: thanks again
<huats> bye
<secretlondon> huats: good night
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68102 in yaboot (main) "CD check doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68102
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68103 in Ubuntu "[Edgy] Swap isn't mounted while booting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68103
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68020 in azureus (universe) "Azureus 2.5.0.0 crashes" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68020
<jaebird> I just tried the edgy RC and I'm still having problems booting on my PC. Ref bug #63283
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63283 in bootcd "Live CD will not boot on my PC." [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63283
<secretlondon> jaebird: #ubuntu is the best place for suport
<jaebird> This bug is only for edgy, and was reported back in sept. and has all the info requested, nobody has looked at it for quite sometime.
<secretlondon> i think it's because it's against the wrong package
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68105 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crash during package's upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68105
<secretlondon> the live CD won't boot?
<jaebird> that is correct...i'm trying to get somebody to listen to me :)
<secretlondon> ok - if things are against the wrong package the wrong developers get them and they can get lost
<jaebird> this pc has been compatible with ubuntu from the start, i've used it since the first, now it won't boot the cd
<jaebird> what package should it be against?
<secretlondon> i've just set against ubiquity which is the graphical installer
<secretlondon> it was against an obscure package in universe
<jaebird> ok, thks
<jaebird> just fyi...it starts the boot process and hangs on the splash...forever
<secretlondon> we'll need a different set of files - we don't need the files from dapper i don't think. have you got anything in /var/log/installer?
<jaebird> no, it doesn't boot that far
<secretlondon> so nothing in there? bah
<jaebird> the cd locks up my pc
<jaebird> the only thing i can run right now is dapper
<secretlondon> but it should make files when it is starting - and we can see where it stops
<secretlondon> I admit I don't know enough about how the live cd works
<jaebird> it never writes to the hdd.
<secretlondon> but I've hopefully added it to the correct persons in tray
<secretlondon> jaebird: you are right, it is late here (sorry)
<secretlondon> i'm having a quick look on the wiki to see if there is anything else we do need
<jaebird> i bet it is too late for edgy, with the freeze and all...me so sad :(
<secretlondon> :(
<jaebird> it really is hard to figure out what package is associated to the install/live cd
<secretlondon> yep
<jaebird> if you look at the history of the bug it went all over the place before becoming stale.
<secretlondon> i'm going to post a couple of things on the bug to try
<jaebird> maybe there are some boot params that can get me going?!
<jaebird> the cd boots fine on my other pc
<secretlondon> i'm looking :)
<secretlondon> Your machine isn't THAT bad to lock up forever. I've booted unhappily on a duron 750 here!
<secretlondon> it was terribly slow and i stuck xfce on it, but the spec of your machine is not the problem
<jaebird> i'm wondering if it is my scsi card or some interrupt lockup
<secretlondon> this is with more than one cd?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68106 in azureus (universe) "Three (unhandled?) exceptions on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68106
<jaebird> ? this is the i386 desktop cd
<secretlondon> but more than one burn?  a lot of problems with live cds are caused by dodgy cds, bad burns, broken downloads
<jaebird> the current RC acts the same way as Beta and previous flights, which have all passed md5 and burned by different burners, i'm fairly confident in the data integrity aspect.
<secretlondon> but i see you've use dmore than one cd
<secretlondon> ok fine
<secretlondon> it's a good first thing to check - thats all
<jaebird> let me try the Alt-SysRq+1 thing...I'll go dark for a bit
<secretlondon> k
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68107 in liferea (universe) "liferea crashed in the background" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68107
<jaebird> there is a kernel panic
<secretlondon> ok - could you add to the bug what you found out?
<jaebird> i took a picture of it and will upload it to bug 6238
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6238 in imake "xmkmf searching cf, tmpl, rules files in wrong directory" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/6238
<secretlondon> great :)
<jaebird> Ok...image is up: "Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!"
<secretlondon> great - thats a real step forward
<jaebird> was there some changes to ACPI in the kernel that could have broken my PC?
<secretlondon> I don't know - but I know that give sus something to go on
<catalyst> ooh
<catalyst> big channel
<secretlondon> #ubuntu is bigger
<catalyst> #gentoo is probably bigger still
<secretlondon> 877 currently in #ubuntu
<catalyst> 956 in #gentoo
<Nafallo> hmm
<catalyst> I wonder if that's a measure of how popular a distro is or how broken
<Nafallo> must be a bug?
<Nafallo> no, that's a view on how much support is needed for a distro rather.
<secretlondon> or the geographical spread of users
<catalyst> I should probably shut up now and let people talk about things that are actually on topic
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68109 in Ubuntu "Some library used by skype can freeze system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68109
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68110 in compiz (universe) "None of the keyboard commands work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68110
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68112 in debian-installer (main) "Corrupt libssl package on Kubuntu AMD64 DVD text install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68112
<bddebian> Boo
<secretlondon> ello
* secretlondon has the london expo to go to so she better go to bed
* secretlondon gives everyone a hug for the bugs they'll fix in her absence
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68113 in Ubuntu "no package for pine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68113
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68114 in xserver-xorg-input-mouse (main) "Scrollpad not working in Edgy (6.10) Mouse functions operate but the scrollpad does not work. Scrollpad works fine in 6.06" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68114
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68115 in Ubuntu "nVidia GeForce 6150 has garbage at startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68115
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68066 in k3d (universe) "typo in control file prevents installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68066
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68104 in kdemultimedia (main) "Problem of Sound in Kubuntu (Audigy 4 Pro versus Chip Integrated in plate VIA 8237)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68104
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68116 in bzr (main) "test bug ignore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68116
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68117 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "Sleep zeros clock G3 ibook" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68117
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68038 in timer-applet (universe) "Default sound too short and low key for an alarm sound." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68038
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68040 in firefox (main) "window.showModalDialog missing/not implemented" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68040
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68118 in Ubuntu "Upon updating, updater requested I uninstall my video driver for X" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68118
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68119 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "nodes start in incorrect order" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68119
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68042 in Ubuntu "Maximized window shape weirdness" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68042
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68108 in Ubuntu "saslauthd forces directory permissions that prevent postfix access" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68108
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68018 in tasksel (main) "should not allow to select (or generate a proper error report) conflicting tasks" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68018
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68120 in evolution (main) "Evolution encouters an error while trying to import ".pst" type file created in outlook 2003, This file contains all my mailing related data." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68120
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68121 in xorg-driver-synaptics (main) "Touchpad - Does not turned off while typing on Acer Aspire 5601AWLMi Laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68121
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68122 in evince (main) "Unable to print PDF-files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68122
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68123 in gnome-screensaver (main) "Lock Screen not working anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68123
<Kagou> hi
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68125 in kdebase (main) "Screensaver & Wallpaper doesnt work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68125
<dholbach> good morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67938 in wmnet (universe) "wmnet is not in the path" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67938
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68128 in alsa-driver (main) "usb audio device not given index 0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68128
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68129 in python-biopython (universe) "EUtils unusable with the package shipped with Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68129
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68130 in Ubuntu "ssh language environment overridden" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68130
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68131 in Ubuntu "ipv4 forrwarding not working in ubuntu edgy server rc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68131
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68132 in Ubuntu "(K)ubuntu RC on imac G5 rev A: no keyboard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68132
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68133 in nautilus (main) "The icon in the "computer" folder does not allow to copy cds" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68133
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68134 in xbindkeys-config (universe) "segfault when key record window is manually closed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68134
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68135 in gnome-screensaver (main) "crashes with dual displays and no xinerama" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68135
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68137 in firefox (main) "Segmentation Fault on Boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68137
<pepsiman> dholbach: http://librarian.launchpad.net/4934812/gksu.jpg
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68136 in gdm (main) "gdmgreeter hangs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68136
<dholbach> pepsiman: it'S a different codebase, so i'd say it's a different bug
<Kagou> hello ogra
<pepsiman> dholbach: gksu uses "gdk_display_get_n_screens", the same as the other 2
<dholbach> hmhmhm
<dholbach> alright, maybe you're right
<pepsiman> dholbach: it's actually libgksu
<pepsiman> Lets play spot the obvious mistake.  http://rafb.net/paste/results/HawE0C96.html
<GNAM> tomorrow edgy day
<GNAM> WOW
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68139 in linux-meta (main) "Atheros support isn't working in 2.6.17-10-generic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68139
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68140 in Ubuntu "Inserting USB device causes system to hang" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68140
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68141 in emacs21 (main) "missing manpages in alternatives" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68141
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68142 in qt-x11-free (main) "qt doesn't work properly due to broken scim-qtimm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68142
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68143 in amarok (main) "Amarok crash on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68143
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68144 in imagemagick (main) "Buffer overflows while processing DCM or PALM images" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68144
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68145 in Ubuntu "RTL8169 NIC data corruption with Edgy server RC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68145
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68146 in Ubuntu "No audio device detected on Apple's eMac" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68146
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68147 in Ubuntu "kubuntu alternate CD, rescue mode: _pSL_sys_getkey: EIO error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68147
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68148 in acpi (main) "IBM X40 Thinkpad fails to suspend/hibernate (edgy with latest updates)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68148
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68149 in yank (universe) "yank is not installable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68149
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68150 in xscreensaver (main) "screensaver crashes X on IBM X40 (opengl related?)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68150
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68151 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes on opening gmail (edgy, firefox 2, IBM X40)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68151
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68152 in wyrd (universe) "Wyrd produces an error message on start: "Error in reminders file: "Error reading file ~/.reminders: Can't open file""" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68152
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68153 in dosfstools (main) "fsck.vfat hangs after renaming to FSCK9999.REN" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68153
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68154 in wyrd (universe) "Wyrd interface doesn't behave correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68154
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68155 in wyrd (universe) "Wyrd doesn't understand output from 'remind' any more" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68155
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68156 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Edgy can't install new kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68156
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68157 in Ubuntu "boot menu doesn't show 1920x1200 resolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68157
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68159 in lyx (universe) "Crash when using the down arrow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68159
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68160 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity installs grub unconditionally in the MBR" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68160
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68162 in Ubuntu "selecting VGA resolution doesn't have any effect (max 1024x768)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68162
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68163 in erlang (universe) "crypto module not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68163
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68164 in xorg (main) "130M    .xsession-errors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68164
<jonh_wendell> good morning, folks!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68165 in cdbs (main) "cdbs-edit-patch doesn''t like .diff patches" [Medium,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68165
<dholbach> hiya jonh_wendell
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68166 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "Cryptodisk not correctly recognized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68166
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68138 in python-defaults (main) "Trying on jamendo to download an album with bittorrent" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68138
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68167 in initramfs-tools (main) "Hardcodes list of SCSI drivers" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68167
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68168 in firefox (main) "crash after clicking "save link as"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68168
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68169 in asterisk (universe) "Debug switch wrong in /etc/default/asterisk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68169
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68170 in kdebase (main) "error buliding search index" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68170
<dholbach> hmmmm, juicy new bugs
<jonh_wendell> dholbach: none fix now will enter in edgy, right?
<dholbach> jonh_wendell: hardcore severe fixes, yes
<dholbach> the rest will either be edgy-update or feisty
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68171 in tomboy (main) "error in desktop file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68171
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68172 in Ubuntu "[disks-admin]  Free space size line is incorrect." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68172
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68174 in openssl (main) "libcrypto.pc broken" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68174
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68173 in boot (universe) "cannot access tty error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68173
<Fujitsu> Woohoo! A bug against boot.
<Nafallo> hehe
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68176 in kdesdk (main) "error in desktop file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68176
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68177 in update-manager (main) "it can't install libtowitoko2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68177
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68178 in opencv (universe) "Please upgrade to OpenCV 1.0 rc1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68178
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68179 in gimp (main) "crash when I saved a jpg file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68179
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68180 in firefox (main) "[edgy]  Firefox application icon inconsistent." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68180
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68181 in firefox (main) "[Edgy Eft]  on first startup of firefox, it "blinks" (Starts/closes at the same time) and on second it opens up normally" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68181
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68182 in firefox (main) "JavaScript websites have to reload webpages on actions that shouldn't reload." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68182
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68183 in Ubuntu "Epson CX11FN and C1100 doesn't print on edgy " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68183
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68184 in krb5 (main) "libkrb53, libkadm55 upgraded to version 1.4.3-5ubuntu0.1; krb5-clients, krb5-user left out" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68184
<Ropechoborra> New bug new bugg!
<Ropechoborra> i think =/
<Ropechoborra> I got Kubuntu dapper, linux-image-686 after upgrading to edgy the image change to 2.6.17-10-386 but not to 686 (or the new, generic)..
<bddebian> Howdy
<bddebian> err Boo :-)
<Nafallo> hehe
<bddebian> Hi Nafallo
<Nafallo> bddebian: you should do onjoin-scripts for that or something ;-)
<Nafallo> hi bddebian :-)
<bddebian> Aye :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68185 in eclipse (universe) "Error on start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68185
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68186 in kde-guidance (main) "Display module detects another videocard than xserver-xorg" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68186
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68187 in amarok (main) ""xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers." error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68187
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68188 in sylpheed-claws-gtk2 (universe) "[Edgy]  crash on changing preferences for GnuPG" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68188
<jonh_wendell> firefox and epiphany guys, can you look bug 67586?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67586 in Ubuntu "default homepage nonexistant" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67586
<jonh_wendell> the reporter says that both start pages are wrong
<jonh_wendell> i have no problems here...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68190 in alsa-lib (main) "dapper to edgy update breaks sound" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68190
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68191 in kde-systemsettings (main) "Guidance Power Managment and Speedstep" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68191
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68193 in Ubuntu "Sony VAIO VGN-S3HP hangs on boot (acpi)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68193
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68195 in evolution (main) "evolution hung on the live dvd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68195
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68196 in Ubuntu "IBM thinkpad A31p: wireless ok in 6.06, not in 6.10." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68196
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68197 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Suspend/blank screen semantics gone funny after upgrade to edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68197
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68198 in usplash (main) "powerpc desktop CD hangs on "press Enter to continue"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68198
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68199 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (main) "Problem with suspend on R60" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68199
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68201 in gnome-orca (main) "No translations for gnome-orca" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68201
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68202 in apt (main) "corrupted file from download, not recoverable without messing about" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68202
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68204 in partman-basicfilesystems (main) "If NTFS journal is unclean, you get no indication that the install isn't happening during the NTFS resize" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68204
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68205 in k3d (universe) "pre-removal script error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68205
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68207 in slab (universe) "Slab applet crashes when dbus shuts down." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68207
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68208 in firefox (main) "Cannot disable mouse gestures" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68208
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68209 in tomboy (main) "no entry in Applications menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68209
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68210 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "linux-image packages should Depend on udev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68210
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68211 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Can't boot normally at edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68211
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68212 in Ubuntu "Bad refresh rate showed in "monitor and display" setup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68212
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68213 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "Column customizations not remembered" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68213
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68214 in Ubuntu "Can't setup dual monitor on ATI Radeon X300 and dual flat panels" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68214
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68215 in Ubuntu "Confusing info in "Monitor and Display setup"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68215
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68216 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Crash on Systems that don't report Screen Brightness" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68216
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68217 in python2.4 (main) "Python crashed using Pyrex" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68217
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68219 in openoffice.org (main) "Attached file crashes OOWriter 2.0.4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68219
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68220 in Ubuntu "Partition editor window in Kubuntu install is too big for the screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68220
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68218 in usplash (main) "synch rate off on virtual console" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68218
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68221 in nautilus "nautilus bug copy from search window...." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68221
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68222 in Ubuntu "Will not mount SD drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68222
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68223 in oem-config (main) "oem-config-firstboot needs x, but no x in server installs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68223
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68225 in python-biggles (universe) "Biggles package missing most files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68225
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68224 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "OpenOffice artifacts when using fglrx" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68224
<dholbach> hmmmm, juicy new bugs
<dholbach> jonh_wendell: does he have ubuntu-docs installed?
<jonh_wendell> dholbach: i just asked it
<dholbach> ah cool
* dholbach hugs jonh_wendell
<jonh_wendell> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68226 in pointless (universe) "buildd cruft left in deb" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68226
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68227 in lineak-defaultplugin (universe) "buildd cruft in deb" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68227
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68228 in criawips (universe) "Problem with dependencies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68228
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68229 in kde-systemsettings (main) "administrator mode not always responding" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68229
<secretlondon> hi
<pradeep> hi secretlondon
<secretlondon> hi pradeep
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68230 in firefox (main) "[edgy]  right click for popup menus on status bar triggers menu items" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68230
<crimsun> dholbach: is it too late to request a simple rebuild of a universe package to close bug 68225 ? I've verified that simply rebuilding against current Edgy's python2* results in a fixed python-biggles package.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68225 in python-biggles "Biggles package missing most files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68225
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68231 in kdemultimedia (main) "[edgy]  kmix applet crashes randomly on session start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68231
<dholbach> crimsun: ask mdz
<secretlondon> is there anything you'd like people to focus on?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68233 in kde-systemsettings (main) "SAMBA configuration incomplete and very difficult (Edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68233
<palski> Bug #44598 This is fixed nowadays, should I change the status to "fix released"
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44598 in tiff "jpeg-encoded tiff images can't be viewed or manipulated" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44598
<palski> guess so :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68236 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed while running cedega" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68236
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68234 in oem-config (main) "does not configure locales" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68234
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68235 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68235
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68237 in pmount (main) "USB flash drive fails to automount" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68237
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68239 in freetds (main) "Broken link in /usr/lib/libtdsodbc.so" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68239
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68240 in gaim (main) "I can't import list of gadu-gadu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68240
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68238 in ubiquity (main) "magnifying glass cursor gone AWOL from timezone page" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68238
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68241 in firefox (main) "Program Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68241
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68242 in Ubuntu "debian menu not there" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68242
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68243 in ubiquity (main) "manual partitioning still can't create HFS bootstrap partition" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68243
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68247 in update-manager (main) "No option for a ubuntu mirror" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68247
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68244 in kshutdown (universe) "wish hibernate action in kshutdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68244
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68245 in Ubuntu "Edubuntu LiveCD doesn't run dhclient" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68245
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68248 in ubiquity (main) "xubuntu--wireless is detected in live cd, but fails to install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68248
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68246 in ubiquity (main) "xubuntu--installation window too large for 800x600" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68246
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68249 in tvtime (universe) "tvtime didnt save the channel manament" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68249
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68251 in xfce4 (universe) ""Lock screen" "Action Button" does nothing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68251
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68252 in grub-installer (main) "Unable to determine root device" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68252
<dufresne1> Wow, you are fast Caroline!
<secretlondon> there is about a 10 minute lag between the irc bot and launchpad
<Pooh22> I have a problem printing from openoffice on kubuntu edgy, it looks somewhat like https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/33782, but I think openoffice just doesn't see the cups printers from my other machine, should I file a new bugreport?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 33782 in openoffice.org "Can not print in OpenOffice" [Medium,Unconfirmed] 
<secretlondon> so I'm not THAT fast
<dufresne1> Ok, I see!
<secretlondon> Pooh22: I'd file another report with as much detail as you can. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection gives you what we need
<Pooh22> ok, tnx secretlondon, checking it right now...
<Pooh22> but it's not a hardware problem....
<Pooh22> I can print just fine from kprinter
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68253 in asciidoc (main) "New version 8.1.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68253
<secretlondon> ok- so just an Ooo bug
<secretlondon> i'd submit it anyway - if it is the same the ooo maintaner or someone else will merge
<Pooh22> ok
<Pooh22> it's become Bug #68256
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68256 in openoffice.org "Openoffice doesn't see remote cups printers, just generic printer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68256
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68254 in evolution (main) "alarm icons are not the same" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68254
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68255 in evolution (main) "evo asks for password on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68255
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68257 in totem (main) "totem sidebar very big if last time opened it was maximized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68257
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68259 in gaim-librvp "gaim-librvp removed but new version exist that works with gaim 2.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68259
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68256 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice doesn't see remote cups printers, just generic printer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68256
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68258 in Ubuntu "HAL failed to hibernate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68258
<MagicFab> Is it appropriate to report applications that are broken in Edgy after upgrading from Dapper ? (like democracy player or Xara LX). If so, where should I do that ?
<MagicFab> I mean, apps that are not packaged and available via the standard repos
<secretlondon> we're not interested in things that are not in the repos -you need to report to the people you got the app from
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68260 in epiphany-browser (main) "Epiphany's tooltips are quite annoying" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68260
<MagicFab> Ok, but is there any Ubuntu resource to keep track of those ?
<secretlondon> how do you mean? they are not part of ubuntu
<Nafallo> ehm
<Nafallo> MagicFab: we have both of those in our repos AFAIK
<Nafallo> MagicFab: for the packages, bug us. for your own stuff, don't.
<MagicFab> Geez, calm down. Can I at least ASK !?!?
<MagicFab> This is hardly my stuff, but tx. anyways. Just realized Xara has been packaged in Edgy, so will try that.
<secretlondon> sure - and we've said that we are only interested in things in the repos
<Nafallo> I am calm :-)
<secretlondon> we can't support evert deb on the net
<MagicFab> which both are, as per your own remarks ... whatever.
<Nafallo> I just kept the answer short and useful :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68263 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "Edgy Kerenl Panic when I plug my wireless card smc2635w" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68263
<trappist> MagicFab: have you tried rebuilding the app in edgy?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68264 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "sb live 5.1 mixer doesn't control channel values (values look like r/o)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68264
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68265 in nagios2 (universe) "Issues accessing /var/lib/nagios2/rw with www-data" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68265
<MagicFab> trappist, the point is I updated and they're broken. I felt important to document stuff that breaks when upgrading
<trappist> MagicFab: for non-distro-apps, it might actually be more useful (but still not terribly useful) to document apps that don't break.  when you dist-upgrade, you're using a new libc, all new libraries, etc.  if I compile something myself I never expect it to work across distro releases, unless I take care to compile it statically.
<MagicFab> this was not stuff I compiled, but binaries provided elsewhere. But in two specific apps that interested me, one has already been packaged/updated and the other seems abandoned (which I'll inquire about)
<dholbach> no, you can't report bugs for that
<dholbach> if libraries change you can't expect random binary blobs to still work
<dholbach> that's why packages use dependencies and stuff gets rebuilt / patched to still work in the distro
<MagicFab-away> dholbach, I know all that. My first question was "Is it appropriate to report applications that are broken in Edgy after upgrading from Dapper ? (like democracy player or Xara LX). If so, where should I do that ?"
<dholbach> it's unfortunate, yes
<dholbach> I think the most useful action would be to request that software being packaged
<dholbach> and actively maintained in the distro
<MagicFab-away> I guess I should talk about this in -marketing. People expect their apps to work through updated, and if they don't, some kind of warning or explanation is nice.
<MagicFab-away> (updates)
<dholbach> hum
* MagicFab-away really has to hit the road
<dholbach> ok... have a nice day
<MagicFab-away> would love to elaborate but don't think it's appr. here ;) tx. & l8r
<secretlondon> but you didn't get them from us
<dholbach> sfllaw: how's the bug and test situation looking for release?
<sfllaw> dholbach: If squashfs is resolved, I don't see anything else.
<sfllaw> I'm just grinding through tests now.
<sfllaw> We need more PPC testers, though.
<secretlondon> Is there anything useful I can do? I don't have a PPC so I'm just doing the normal triage
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68267 in xorg (main) "x11-common is uninstallable when debconf method is kde" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68267
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68268 in pkg-create-dbgsym (main) "package-dbgsym should conflict with package-dbg " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68268
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68269 in Ubuntu "Dapper to Edgy Upgrade causes "Failed to load module i810"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68269
<dholbach> secretlondon: if you want to do a test install: that's cool
<dholbach> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Current
<secretlondon> dholbach: I did a test kubuntu yesterday - but I didn't follow those instructions
<secretlondon> i'll have a go
<dholbach> secretlondon: you ROCK
<secretlondon> i only have the kubuntu alt 386 image - it may be too old (dated 23rd oct)
<secretlondon> ah yes you want 20061025.1, I won't be able to get that in time :(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68270 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "mp3 playback" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68270
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68271 in openldap2.2 (main) "slapd starts too late, causing X startup problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68271
<secretlondon> unless jigdo co-operates
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68272 in grub (main) ""savedefault" line is deadly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68272
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68273 in firefox (main) "New profile gets invalid home page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68273
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68274 in openssh (main) "please start ssh for single user mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68274
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68275 in linux-meta (main) "Optical Microsoft USB Mouse not recognized in installed Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68275
<JamesLove> anyone here willing to give me a quick runthrough on Triaging a bug?
<JamesLove> (me first time)
<ash211> sure JamesLove
<ash211> which one?
<JamesLove> 68273
<JamesLove> that firefox one
<JamesLove> seems an easy one to start with
<JamesLove> i first had a quick check for duplicates, didnt see any
<gnomefreak> bug 68273
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68273 in firefox "New profile gets invalid home page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68273
<JamesLove> nice shortcut
<ash211> ubugtu adds them automatically
<JamesLove> so I noticed
<gnomefreak> thats a dup iirc
<JamesLove> dup?
<gnomefreak> duplicate
<JamesLove> ah righty
<ash211> which bug is it a dup of?
<JamesLove> indeed, either my search skills  are lacking me, or there's no dup
<ash211> gnomefreak: can you find it?
<gnomefreak> ash211: sorry wasnt looking for it i will in a few i think its set as firefox in kubuntu but it might be something else it was filed 2 days ago
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68276 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Kernel panic: Syncing with init when trying to boot edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68276
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68278 in php-xml-util (universe) "md5sum in package.xml doesn't match Util.php" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68278
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68279 in Ubuntu "hw_random error when installing edgy-desktop-i386" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68279
<gnomefreak> cant find it now :(
<JamesLove> I'm using FF2.0 but for me both the directories exist that the user is referring to
<JamesLove> Is this referring to a bug in the documentation then? Or in a script that sets up new profiles?
<JamesLove> (or is that what i've gotta find out?)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68280 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "USB Problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68280
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68281 in Ubuntu "hda_intel warning when installing edgy-desktop-i386" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68281
<secretlondon> rehi
<secretlondon> I don't think it set up a user, but I may be going mad so checking in /installer/syslog
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67747 in firefox (main) "[Edgy]  crash on flash site opening" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67747
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-10-26
<secretlondon> dholbach: it didn't set up a user, I'm going to make a note on the testing page and retry
<dholbach> secretlondon: hm? which install was that?
<dholbach> secretlondon: file a bug report please - but yeah you can link it on testing/current
<secretlondon> dholbach: kubuntu i386 alternate text install
<dholbach> strange
<dholbach> did you install to drive with existing /home partition or something?
<secretlondon> i formatted the partition i installed to
<dholbach> hm
<dholbach> better to report it
<secretlondon> does text install count as expert?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68283 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashed after startup." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68283
<dholbach> secretlondon: not unless you explicitely chose it
<dholbach> it should have asked you 426729467429672496246 questions, if you chose it
<secretlondon> ok, i'm sticking under manual partitioning
<dholbach> alright
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68284 in Ubuntu "Error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon when booting from edgy-desktop-i386 CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68284
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68285 in epiphany-browser (main) "deadkeys don't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68285
<JamesLove> bug 68287
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68287 in firefox "Not a bug - delete 68287" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68287
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68286 in Ubuntu "[Edgy RC]  20061025.1 Kubuntu i386 failed to create a user" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68286
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68287 in firefox (main) "Not a bug - delete 68287" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68287
<evil_monkey> hello, im getting a lot of messages "failed to set locale, falling to default C locales" while upgrading dapper to edgy
<evil_monkey>  should i be worried?
<secretlondon> there are some bugs filed about locale problems
<evil_monkey> but i dont know why it's trying to set en_AU.UTF-8
<evil_monkey> :/
<evil_monkey> ill probably have dead system after restart now :(
<secretlondon> file a bug with stuff from /var/log/installer if you can
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68288 in Ubuntu "halting kubuntu live CD/DVD doesn't accept "Press Enter to reboot"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68288
<evil_monkey> ok i'll try
<evil_monkey> but why its using en_AU in the first place when i selected en_US i think when installing system
<evil_monkey> hm no more errors after installer reached "generating locales" and generated en_AU...
<secretlondon> i had the opposite with it setting en_US when I set en_GB
<evil_monkey> is it possible to change it system-wide after upgrade?
<secretlondon> but then it didn't make a user (!) so I'm about to try and reproduce
<secretlondon> evil_monkey: I presume so
<secretlondon> you can set locale in kde/gnome I think
<evil_monkey> well i'll see in "about 8 minutes"
<evil_monkey> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=493348&referrerid=195877
<evil_monkey> it's similar to this
<evil_monkey> there are possible ways to fix this so maybe i'll manage somehowto get it up and running
<secretlondon> evil_monkey: thats the old compiz bug afaik which is fixed
<evil_monkey> but i've never even used it, i just wanted to upgrade dapper hm
<evil_monkey> well ok, maybe itll work
<secretlondon> I don't know - i think there are 2 bugs on that thread
<secretlondon> I'm not really sure why people submit bugs to random forums tho
<evil_monkey> i threw a fragment of the error im getting at google
<evil_monkey> and that's how i found this thread
<evil_monkey> in fourth post there is excerpt from a log
<evil_monkey> and there are messages im getting too
<secretlondon> yeah
<secretlondon> they are much more useful on launchpad - the locale bugs seem to be connected to the oem install
<secretlondon> but please add a bug with your info
<secretlondon> I have to re-do my install to see if kubuntu alt is still borked
<secretlondon> I'll bbl
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68289 in firefox (main) "unchanged icon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68289
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68291 in Ubuntu "GDM Restarts after Desktop loads while using tdfx driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68291
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68293 in sysvinit (main) "[edgy]  /var/run is mounted before /var" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68293
<Cyorxamp> Ubuntu is gay
<Cyorxamp> And so are all of you
<Cyorxamp> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<Cyorxamp> Ban me... your all gay!
<Cyorxamp> seveas is gay
<Cyorxamp> keybuk is gay
<Cyorxamp> nalioth is gay
<Cyorxamp> ompaul is gay
<Cyorxamp> dbo is gay
<Cyorxamp> rmjb is gay
<Cyorxamp> imbrandon is gay
<Cyorxamp> rob is gay
<Cyorxamp> ogra is gay
<FireRabbit> STEVEN!? is that you?!
<Cyorxamp> gay gay gay gay gay
<Burgwork> FireRabbit: you know this thing?
<Cyorxamp> lol
<Cyorxamp> I'm a thing now
<Cyorxamp> Whoever you are, your gay too FireRabbit
<FireRabbit> dude i havent seen you since highschool! how the hell have you been?
<Cyorxamp> Which high school :P
<siliconfury> i gotta make a core dump then im off to bed
<Cyorxamp> FireRabbit, all shit aint you - gay :P
<FireRabbit> i transfered mid term... were you at mitchell or berryhill?
<Cyorxamp> here too!
<Cyorxamp> here too!!
<Cyorxamp> Yey!!!!
<LjL> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<Cyorxamp> yes... ops!
<Cyorxamp> !ops
<gnomefreak> LjL: staff is here
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o numist]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+b %*!*@*bbplus.ptn-ag1.dyn.plus.net]  by numist
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o numist]  by ChanServ
<FireRabbit> alright good get rid of that guy
<numist> I really need the ubuntu people's quiet script
<Fujitsu> He'll be back.
* numist goes off to find it
<numist> I'll hang out for a while.  if there are problems, have an #ubuntu op hilight me
<FireRabbit> thanks numist
<gnomefreak> numist: i hear #ubuntuforums also
<numist> looks like they found an op
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68294 in dmraid (universe) "Freeze Exception Request for dmraid" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68294
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68297 in fontconfig (main) "[kubuntu]  [edgy]  ugly small fonts in all applications" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68297
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68298 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed installing 6.10 over 6.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68298
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o numist]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-b %*!*@*bbplus.ptn-ag1.dyn.plus.net]  by numist
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o numist]  by ChanServ
<FireRabbit> my mind tricks didnt work on him, he is obviously very experienced at this
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68299 in Ubuntu "logbot in #ubuntu-directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68299
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68300 in rhythmbox (main) "adding songs to ipod shuffle doesn't update iTunesDB properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68300
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68301 in serpentine (main) "[edgy]  serpentine stalls 'Preparing media files'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68301
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68304 in Ubuntu "List of wireless networks don't show" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68304
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68302 in spim (multiverse) "xspim window without buttons or with buttons that dont work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68302
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68306 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu doesn't work perfectly with USB Nokia 770" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68306
<bddebian> Boo
<Nafallo> bddebian: ha! you nailed it today again :-)
* Nafallo hugs bddebian :-)
<bddebian> Heh, hi Nafallo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68308 in Ubuntu "Meta-bug:  Ubuntu needs major software RAID overhaul" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68308
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68309 in vlc (universe) "VLC frequently crashes when watching http://www.americafree.tv/VLC/" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68309
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68310 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus don't write in media mounted by fuse." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68310
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68311 in lintian (main) "lintian should not depend upon dash, but rather, and complient shell." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68311
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68312 in netbase (main) "Incorrect port for kpasswd entry in /etc/services" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68312
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68313 in firefox (main) "Occasional firefox crash when re-arranging a tab which is loading" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68313
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68314 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68314
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68315 in Ubuntu "Serial Mouse don't detected in Dapper Desktop CD." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68315
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68316 in firefox (main) "Firefox Flash-Player Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68316
<numist> I'm going to assume that you guys are ok now.  msg me if anything comes up
<carthik> Hi folks
<carthik> anyone around?
<carthik> :)
<orion2012> Sort of.
<crass> I'm using edgy and I think there's a bug in pthread_exit from libc or gnome-panel
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68317 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crash (AMD64)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68317
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68318 in Ubuntu "6.10-rc-desktop-amd64.iso will not boot HP pavilion a1410n" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68318
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68319 in Ubuntu "Right button and middle click on mouse are swapped" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68319
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67931 in Ubuntu "Khmer Fonts package missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67931
<Kagou> hi
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68321 in istanbul (universe) "Import Error: No module named ltihooks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68321
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68322 in evolution (main) "Alarm notify" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68322
<ubuntu_demon> Hey'
<ubuntu_demon> I have a question :)
<ubuntu_demon> What's the proper package/place to file a bug to for hibernation and suspend not working properly ?
<crimsun> against the proper linux-source-2.6.1x source package
<crimsun> in very rare instances it's acpi-support
<ubuntu_demon> thanks
<ubuntu_demon> I'll first try whether I can fix it somehow in /etc/default/acpi-support
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68324 in gaim (main) "Crash During deleting account" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68324
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68325 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes after being open for an extended period of time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68325
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68327 in firefox (main) "Crashes with some pages (reproducible)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68327
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68326 in evolution (main) "Folders with unread mail inside are prefixed by folder-display|" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68326
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68328 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "suspend-to-ram and hibernate-to-disk don't work properly." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68328
<crimsun> ubuntu_demon: in the future, ``dmesg'' only is more helpful, usually, for 68328.
<crimsun> (less clutter)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68329 in pbuilder (main) "Hal dependancy breaks publider build" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68329
<ubuntu_demon> crimsun: shall I post dmesg too ?
<crimsun> ubuntu_demon: not really necessary since you've included syslog.
<ubuntu_demon> crimsun: but does it help ?
<crimsun> ubuntu_demon: the kernel team normally asks for dmesg. It won't hurt, no.
<ubuntu_demon> crimsun: okay thanks
<ubuntu_demon> crimsun: done :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68331 in Ubuntu "false positive regarding update just after an automaticaly warned update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68331
<ubuntu_demon> brb
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68330 in network-manager (main) "Failure to reconnect to wifi after resume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68330
<xipietotec> how do I file a bug against a package?
<Nafallo> slomo_: morning
<xipietotec> I'd like to file a bug for this problem: update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.17-10-386
<xipietotec> [: 89: name: unexpected operator
<xipietotec> basename: extra operand `of'
<xipietotec> Try `basename --help' for more information.
<xipietotec> but I have no idea how
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68332 in mail-notification (universe) "preferences dialog always shown on launch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68332
<crimsun> hmm.
<crimsun> xipietotec: dpkg -l initramfs-tools|grep ^ii|awk '{print $3}'
<xipietotec> 0.69ubuntu20
<xipietotec> is the return
<ubuntu_demon> Anything I can do to help with my new bug : "New bug: #68328 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "suspend-to-ram and hibernate-to-disk don't work properly." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68328" ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68328 in linux-source-2.6.17 "suspend-to-ram and hibernate-to-disk don't work properly." [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68333 in ia32-libs-openoffice.org (main) "tables imported to database from Windows Access" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68333
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68334 in spca5xx (universe) "webcam problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68334
<xipietotec> crimsun any ideas?
<dholbach> GOOD MORNING
<ubuntu_demon> good morning :)
<crimsun> xipietotec: I currently don't have resources to investigate further
<xipietotec> oh, 'kay =)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68335 in xorg (main) "/etc/X11/Xsession.d scripts exist twice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68335
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68338 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "sky2 driver stalls" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68338
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68337 in xorg-server (main) "Server crash on ACPI suspend/resume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68337
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68339 in gnucash (universe) "Gnucash can't read (or write ?) its own files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68339
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68341 in kdepim (main) "Korganizer icon in the System Tray doesn't start Korganizer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68341
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68342 in human-icon-theme (main) "New About icon is a different size than the Help icon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68342
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68343 in ubuntu-docs (main) "French packaging guide not installed in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68343
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68344 in fuse (main) "Error while loading modules.dep, break edubuntu install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68344
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68345 in seahorse (universe) "seahorse-agent applet crash when trying to show its window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68345
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68346 in gimp (main) "Wacom PenPartner 2 does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68346
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68347 in bluez-gnome (main) "crashes on start-up sometimes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68347
<ubuntu_demon> Hey
<ubuntu_demon> Where do I report a bug on a special key that is recognized by "lshal -m" as "media" but doesn't launch anything ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68349 in chromium (universe) "chromium crash during gaming" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68349
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68351 in libaqbanking (universe) "Please enable ofxdirectconnect backend." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68351
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68352 in pgadmin3 (universe) "crash when clicking on the "update" button" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68352
<ubuntu_demon> Does anyone know whether the synaptics touchpad should disable while typing ? It doesn't on mine.
<ubuntu_demon> I'm running Edgy
<ubuntu_demon> Did I find a bug ? :)
<crimsun> it does not by default. Not a bug.
<ubuntu_demon> Okay thanks :)
<ubuntu_demon> This is my first laptop ;)
<spacey_> Is there a way to enable that sort of behavior? Sounds like a dream come true
<ubuntu_demon> spacey_: I believe there is a way through xorg.conf. I'm searching for it now :)
<ubuntu_demon> spacey_: I found something : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=271052
<helgesdk> Hi, I'm just passing by to leave a bugreport/suggestion.
<helgesdk> If any screensaver is enabled while updating the system, it should be automatically disabled until the installation has ended.
<helgesdk> 3 days ago I updated to Edgy. I did so by editing sources.list and running sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade.
<helgesdk> I left the computer on, went to work and when I came back the screensaver had locked the screen. No biggie. I thought, but apparently my password didn't work! I'm 100% sure I didn't mistype or forget anything here.
<helgesdk> I made a new login but couldn't figure out how to check if the installation was successful. Apparently it wasn't, it must've stopped somewhere and waited for user input, because next thing I knew it, I couldn't reboot my computer! The new kernel acted up and paniced, I think it was because the init-part wasn't completely installed.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68353 in hotkey-setup (main) ""lshal -m" sees my "media" key but nothing happens." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68353
<helgesdk> Anyway, I had an older kernel still installed which I managed to get working. I fired it up, completed the installation with dpkg --configure -a, checked that it was ok and it worked fine after that.
<helgesdk> Still, many people might not have figured out how to solve the problem, and I was only lucky to have an old kernel installed (the previous Dapper kernel didn't work either).
<helgesdk> Sorry for the long text input.
<ubuntu_demon> 68353 was mine .. I'm hunting for bugs with my laptop ;)
<spacey_> ubuntu_daemon: The touchpad is a lot more sensetive and twitchy under linux. That's a great improvement
<ubuntu_demon> spacey_: I'm going to test it now .. brb :)
<helgesdk> I'm off to work now. Bye. Hope my input was useful.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68354 in Ubuntu "Vista breaks Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68354
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68355 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "no boot on a P4 " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68355
<ubuntu_demon> spacey_: it works nicely
<spacey_> great, thanks!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68357 in xserver-xorg-input-keyboard (main) "Spanish layout misses ~ combinations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68357
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68362 in gnome-system-tools (main) "No explanation when Disks Manager cannot unmount" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68362
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68363 in acpi-support (main) "Strange script" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68363
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68364 in network-manager (main) "network-manager blocks my keyboard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68364
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68361 in libpam-openafs-session (universe) "pam authenticate " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68361
<pirast> congratulations everyone to the release of ubuntu 6.10 :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68369 in Ubuntu "Hard disks are not visible in the livecd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68369
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68370 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (main) "Synaptics touchpad not enabled for second X display" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68370
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68371 in linux-meta (main) "Kernel Panic when I plug a pcmcia wireless card smc2635w" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68371
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68372 in openoffice.org2-amd64 (main) "OpenOffice.org crashes when pasting text to Evolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68372
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68375 in Ubuntu "Download page has Norwegian mirror under "New Zealand"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68375
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68373 in nautilus (main) "No indication of speed when transferring with nautilus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68373
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68374 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashed while I'm left." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68374
<zoydberg> Hi, where can I find some documentation on providing a patch for a source package to fix a bug?
<seb128> zoydberg: maybe on the wiki
<seb128> zoydberg: usually it's easy, just run "diff -u file_not_patched file_patched" to get the diff
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68376 in update-manager (main) "Dapper > Edgy update fails in hplip_1.6.9-0ubuntu2_i386.deb" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68376
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68377 in Ubuntu "expands file as a directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68377
<zoydberg> seb128: so I would just make the change, rebuild the source package and then diff the two source packages?
<seb128> zoydberg: before building is better if you want to avoid to list all the build files diff
<seb128> zoydberg: otherwise you can update the changelog with dch, patch you package, rebuild and run debdiff between previous and new
<zoydberg> seb128: thanks, I'll have a play around
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68378 in update-manager (main) "Broken dependencie: samba_3.0.22-1ubuntu4_i386.deb" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68378
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68379 in gnomebaker (universe) "Update .desktop file with Polish entries (diff included)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68379
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68380 in eclipse (universe) "eclipse for edgy-updates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68380
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68381 in firefox (main) "Icon in window title and gnome panel still is the old one" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68381
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68382 in kile (universe) "cite completion is overridden by command completion" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68382
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68383 in Ubuntu "automounter ignores UUID entries in fstab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68383
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68384 in update-manager (main) "german translation wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68384
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68385 in eclipse (universe) "eclipse exits with a kdialog error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68385
<jonh_wendell> seb128: i didn't understand what you did in bug 68374
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68374 in pango "gaim crashed after pango_parse_markup call" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68374
<jonh_wendell> seb128: i do use gaim and i have no such problem
<seb128> jonh_wendell: I copied the backtrace to a comment, reassigning and forwarded upstream
<seb128> jonh_wendell: and?
<jonh_wendell> seb128: why don't that bug happen with me?
<seb128> why should it happen?
<jonh_wendell> seb128: i use the same version of gaim
<seb128> it probably happened once only to the submitter due to some corner situation or a string or something
<seb128> if it was happening for every gaim user we would have a lot of bugs about it ;)
<seb128> usually bugs don't happen all the time to everybody
<seb128> or it would not be possible to use the software at all
<ogra> it would be bugfree very quickly :)
<jonh_wendell_> seb128: if you answered me, can you repeat, please? my network had a little failure
<seb128> <jonh_wendell> seb128: why don't that bug happen with me?
<seb128> <seb128> why should it happen?
<seb128> <jonh_wendell> seb128: i use the same version of gaim
<seb128> <seb128> it probably happened once only to the submitter due to some corner situation or a string or something
<seb128>  if it was happening for every gaim user we would have a lot of bugs about it ;)
<seb128>  usually bugs don't happen all the time to everybody
<seb128>  or it would not be possible to use the software at all
<seb128> <ogra> it would be bugfree very quickly :)
<jonh_wendell_> seb128: how did you figure out that pango is the killer?
<seb128> look at the backtrace
<seb128> there is no gaim function there
<seb128> the top 10 from the stack is pango and GTK code only
<seb128> it crashes somewhere to pango
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68386 in smbldap-tools (universe) "smbldap-useradd should set gecos and displayName to username if none specified." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68386
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68387 in bittorrent (main) "[Edgy]  python2.5 default breaks bittorrent" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68387
<jonh_wendell_> which package installs the slink: /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/locales ?
<jonh_wendell_> seb128: i need to know this because of bug 67586
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67586 in Ubuntu "default homepage nonexistant" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67586
<jonh_wendell_> seb128: dpkg -S didn't find anything
<seb128> jonh_wendell_: ubuntu-docs, that's an alternative
<jonh_wendell_> seb128: i saw this... is it created from some post-inst of some package?
<seb128> /var/lib/dpkg/info/ubuntu-docs.postinst
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68389 in Ubuntu "update from libc6-2.4-ubuntu10 to *-ubuntu12 fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68389
<jonh_wendell_> seb128: something happened, i guess this script was not run...
<jonh_wendell_> seb128: a dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-docs fixes it?
<seb128> jonh_wendell: I don't have the issue so I can't say if a reconfigure will fix it, you can try
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68391 in acpi-support (main) "Regression: Brightness up restarts X in Edgy with Asus V6J" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68391
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68390 in xorg (main) "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg fail to detect hardware" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68390
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68392 in firefox (main) "crashed during update of extensions (allpeers, piggybank)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68392
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68393 in amule (universe) "amule 2.1.3 (edgy) crashes when closing or stopping the last search" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68393
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68394 in kdebase (main) "konqueror crashes after select menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68394
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68396 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice.org for edgy-updates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68396
<jonh_wendell> seb128: can you help me on bug 67586? i guess that guy is getting furious with me
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67586 in Ubuntu "default homepage nonexistant" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67586
<seb128> jonh_wendell: nobody looks furious, don't worry
<seb128> I can comment on the bug if you want
<jonh_wendell> seb128: please, do it.
<jonh_wendell> seb128: in the last case he can create the slink manually... but i don't think this is a good idea...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68398 in Ubuntu "Trash icon in gnome panel always displays empty state" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68398
* tuxmaniac cheers the Ubuntu team for a wonderful effort
<seb128> jonh_wendell: added
<seb128> tuxmaniac: thank you
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68399 in openafs (universe) "openafs does not build with module_assistant" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68399
<jonh_wendell> seb128: thanks
<seb128> jonh_wendell: np
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68397 in ubiquity (main) "This message appears when I try installing Kubuntu and I cannot install it." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68397
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68400 in update-manager (main) ""Could not install the upgrades" - installArchives() failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68400
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68401 in lighttpd (universe) "Cannot remove the lighttpd pkg from Edgy Eft" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68401
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68402 in gaim (main) "/tmp/_usr_bin_gaim.EBpDyM.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68402
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68403 in gnome-panel (main) "Gnome-panel freezes regularly during use" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68403
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68404 in Ubuntu "Mathematica 5.2 display very slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68404
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68405 in lilo (main) "Lilo installation error on Software RAID" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68405
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68406 in sarg (universe) "Incorrect shell specification causes "Bad substitution" syntax error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68406
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68409 in gnome-print (main) "Multiple logical pages per physical page mode does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68409
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68407 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade 6.06->6.10: Could not install '/var/cache/apt/archives/samba_3.0.22-1ubuntu4_i386.deb'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68407
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68408 in subversion (main) "libsvn-javahl 1.3.2-3ubuntu2 Crashes Eclipse 3.2.1 in Ubuntu 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68408
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68411 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade 6.06->6.10: Could not install the upgrades" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68411
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68412 in evince (main) "Evince doesn't show a .PS file correctly." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68412
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68413 in gaim (main) "gaim crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68413
<jonh_wendell> there are a lot of bug reports like: gaim crashed. Is gaim the champion?
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68414 in beagle (main) "Don't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68414
<jonh_wendell> lp is too slow... is edgy's release fault??
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68415 in openoffice.org (main) "Writer crashes if you insert a picture" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68415
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68417 in upstart (main) "'sudo init 6' fails after dapper->edgy upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68417
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68418 in firefox (main) "don't load some images (others going ok)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68418
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68419 in Ubuntu "kubuntu edgy desktop CD has the wrong version on its application browser" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68419
<dufresnep> I have someone really unhappy by the way I triaged his bug. Indeed I feel I was not too well doing, being one of the first bug I triaged. Could someone more experimented could take a look at it? This is bug #59620.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59620 in parted "This ext2 filesystem has a rather strange layout (newer ext2/ext3)" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59620
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68420 in epiphany-browser (main) "Epiphany crashed when deleting all boomarks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68420
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68421 in update-manager (main) "6.06->6.10 hangs on both i386 and amd64, log filled with "too many values to unpack" (ValueError)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68421
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68422 in update-manager (main) "dist-upgrade unsuccessful: "Could not install 'nessusd'"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68422
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68424 in yelp (main) "Linux pronunciation guide is wrong." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68424
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68425 in Ubuntu "can not install ubuntu into sata hard disk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68425
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68427 in gaim (main) "Adding Account" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68427
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68428 in Ubuntu "Nautilus (on the right side) very little Gnome Logo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68428
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68430 in Ubuntu "dapper -> edgy upgrade breaks X " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68430
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68423 in powersave (universe) "powersaved: frequency scaling not working [FIX included] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68423
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68429 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "CRLF injection vulnerability in Adobe Flash Player plugin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68429
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68431 in Ubuntu "No PS/2 keyboard under Edgy Eft" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68431
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68432 in hwdb-client (main) "Wording is confussing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68432
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68434 in kdegraphics (main) "Vertical Bar not positioned correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68434
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68433 in xorg (main) "X in 6.10 ISO Cd installer doesn't work for ATI card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68433
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68435 in xmodmap (main) "Wrong file location (edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68435
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68436 in firefox (main) "crash width flash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68436
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68437 in amarok (main) "Amarok hangs when switching from a stream to another." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68437
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68439 in Baltix (universe) "New gnome-commander's upstream release (v.1.2.1) with important bugfixes is ready since 2006-10-17" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68439
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68441 in blender (universe) "blender on edgy causes user to be logged out" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68441
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68440 in xorg (main) "X does not work in Xen, causes crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68440
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68442 in kopete-meanwhile (universe) "Kopete crashes when connecting to a Sametime server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68442
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68443 in xorg (main) "/usr/bin/X in x11-common package is "true" binary" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68443
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68444 in digikam (universe) "trying to install showfoto on edgy eft!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68444
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68445 in digikam (universe) "trying to install showfoto on edgy eft!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68445
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68446 in flash-player (multiverse) "Firefox crashes after loading website with Flash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68446
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68449 in meta-j2re1.4-mozilla (multiverse) "Segfault when I try login in firefox to my web application  by 3rd party java applet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68449
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68450 in Ubuntu "Start New Login in a nested Window fail (GDM?)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68450
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68447 in Ubuntu "Edgy 6.10: Misterious bar under mouse cursor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68447
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68452 in jpilot-syncmal (universe) "jpilot-syncmal trashes Avantgo settings after Edgy update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68452
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68453 in update-manager (main) "u-m GUI shows no feedback when mirrors are slow, timing out." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68453
<secretlondon> hi
<ausimage> Hello I wanted to let you know that Galeon is totally borked in Edgy. bug #58682 is keeping it from being a usable browser. Someone needs to make it be more graceful when encountering issues with plugins instead of just crashing.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58682 in galeon "[Edgy]  Consistent Crash while query plugins with Java Script" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58682
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68454 in rutilt (universe) "rutilt_0.12-0ubuntu1 fails to build on Ubuntu's build servers..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68454
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68455 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[network-admin]  network won't launch gksu, and therefore won't run" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68455
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68456 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Ctrl-Shift-K bound to 2 functions in Compose" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68456
<siliconfury> ts
<siliconfury> ??? ... hypersensitive touchpad :x
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68458 in ubiquity (main) "Abort installation, brings you to login screen -- Kubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68458
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68459 in firefox (main) "Gecko/00000000 in Firefox's user agent string" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68459
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68460 in bluez-utils (main) "No PIN request - no pairing possible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68460
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68461 in emacs-snapshot (universe) "No xft-support - fonts are not usable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68461
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68462 in gaim (main) "Icon in notifyer area doesn't change from away to available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68462
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68463 in gaim (main) "gaim crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68463
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68464 in language-support-en (main) "Package should not depend on Open Office Writer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68464
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68465 in powertweak (universe) "[EDGY]  Dist-Upgrade from Dapper breaks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68465
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68466 in Ubuntu "X Error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68466
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68467 in Ubuntu "nvidia driver is not available after upgrade to edgy - xserver does not start / only main is enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68467
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68468 in Ubuntu "My Logitech QuickCam Fusion is not being detected." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68468
<jonh_wendell> so many bugs: gaim crashed...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68469 in wlassistant (main) "Kdesu doesn't start before WirelessAssitant" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68469
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68470 in ubiquity (main) "On installing with partioning, think clicked finish twice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68470
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68471 in firefox (main) "Random crash browsing the web" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68471
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68472 in update-manager (main) "improve help text in the statistics tab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68472
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68473 in f-spot (main) "F-Spot did not shut down when asked" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68473
<ausimage> Anyone know I how I can report an overall issue concerning many of the packaged fonts in Edgy?
<ausimage> It appears many are requesting to install to /usr/lib/x11/fonts....
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68474 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "TB crashed when viewing RSS feed and marking messages as junk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68474
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68475 in compiz (universe) "segmentation fault with AIGLX" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68475
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68476 in banshee (universe) "Could not initialize plugin `Daap'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68476
<dabear_> hi
<dabear_> xchat seems to open links in konquror, and doesn't follow my prefferred internet application. Do I report this on the xchat package?
<secretlondon> i think it's a known bug - i have the same issue with my gnome desktop with kde installed set up
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68477 in compiz (universe) "unmet depedencies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68477
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68478 in ubiquity (main) "kubuntu instaler stop " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68478
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68479 in f-spot (main) "Crash when slide-show over non-existing images" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68479
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68480 in firefox (main) "Crash on openning a secured page on Ubuntu site. I have Ubuntu 6.10 with Firefox 2.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68480
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68481 in drbd0.7 (universe) "change of /bin/sh to dash in edgy breaks drbd0.7-module-source build" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68481
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68482 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address 33322036" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68482
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68483 in awesfx (universe) "Broken argument parser" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68483
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68484 in exuberant-ctags (main) "out of date with respect to upstream" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68484
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-10-27
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68485 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "Intel 855GM DRI initialization error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68485
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68486 in Ubuntu "firefox crashes as it starts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68486
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68487 in Ubuntu "Selecting keymap (dvorak) at boot time fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68487
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68488 in evolution (main) "Applying saved searches does not update message list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68488
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68489 in onboard (main) "Crashes on startup. Ubuntu 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68489
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68490 in Ubuntu "suspend corrupted my hard-disk (VERY BAD)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68490
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68491 in usplash (main) "Edgy: blank screen between grub menu and X server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68491
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68493 in evolution (main) "Evolution in Edgy: Adding more than one IMAP account still shows one account" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68493
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68494 in tomboy (main) "Not listed in applications menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68494
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68495 in Ubuntu "crashes in many ways" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68495
* secretlondon weeps at the title of #68495
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68496 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "Cursor drawn incorrectly on external monitor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68496
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68497 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu Edgy (release) hangs on boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68497
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68498 in firefox (main) "Firefox 2.0 in edgy has locked up solid 3 days in a row overnight" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68498
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68499 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu Edgy alternate install CD gets confused with multiple CD-ROM drives" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68499
<finalbeta> Remote desktop doesn't work ok when I have fglrx on the server machine installed. But should I report this as a vino or a fglrx problem?
<secretlondon> I don't know - probably vino
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68500 in update-manager (main) "erlang and erlang-base break Dapper-Edgy upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68500
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68503 in avahi (main) "libavahi-compat-libdnssd1_0.6.13-2ubuntu2_i386.deb will not install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68503
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68502 in update-manager (main) "Error upgrading dapper to edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68502
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68504 in nautilus-sendto (main) "sendto crashes on trying to send a file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68504
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68505 in gnome-games (main) "Cannot save high scores in Mahjongg, Difficult mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68505
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68507 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68507
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68506 in kubuntu-meta (main) "change dependency on xkeyboard-config" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68506
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68508 in Ubuntu "[edgy]  edgy-updates not present..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68508
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68509 in Ubuntu "Une ereur fatale est suvenue" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68509
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68510 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes when looking at google maps" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68510
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68511 in gwget2 (universe) "The download doesn't stop when reaches 100%" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68511
<crimsun> nice, >100% downloading.
<theCore> lol
<theCore> people fills weird bugs
<theCore> well, that's a bug ...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68513 in ekiga (main) "Setup wizard runs after upgrade to edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68513
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68514 in usplash (main) "low visibility and contrast" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68514
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68515 in Ubuntu "adlsl conecction break after gnome start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68515
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68516 in usplash (main) "usplash oversized on 800x600" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68516
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68518 in ldaptor (universe) "problem in upgrade from draper to edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68518
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68519 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade from Dapper to Edgy failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68519
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68520 in Ubuntu "Installer will not accept seclected root partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68520
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68521 in kubuntu-docs (main) "Kubuntu release notes refer to Firefox 2.0 which isn't included" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68521
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68522 in kubuntu-meta (main) "Kubuntu 6.10 installs locale files for packages that are not included" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68522
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68524 in kubuntu-docs (main) "Kubuntu Desktop Guide: Networking section refers to ethereal, now called wireshark" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68524
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68523 in kubuntu-docs (main) "Kubuntu Desktop Guide: No default bit torrent capability is installed with Kubuntu - actually ktorrent is in default install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68523
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68525 in kubuntu-docs (main) "Kubuntu Desktop Guide: refers to adept handbook - not included.." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68525
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68526 in openafs (universe) "OpenAFS Module fails to build in 6.10 Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68526
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68527 in kubuntu-docs (main) "Kubuntu Desktop Guide: says type "kdesu adept" this breaks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68527
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68528 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu 6.10 Desktop PowerPC won't boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68528
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68529 in gnome-panel (main) "Application Launcher Icon's Disappear on Second Move" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68529
<nixternal> please make them stop
<Hobbsee> nixternal: fix them, and they will stop :P
<nixternal> well, the KDG can get fixed and should be fixed, the release notes won't get fixed, unless there is a 6.10.1 one of these days
<nixternal> just need to figure out this whole "freeze" stuff and how to go about doing the fix and the translation stuff
<Hobbsee> ah
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68530 in gimp (main) "GIMP crashed on closing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68530
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68531 in Ubuntu "Wrong version number on OpenCD interface in Edgy Eft image" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68531
<Lathiat> nice bug
<nixternal> heh, fixed it for upstream on ubuntu-winfoss
<nixternal> that sucks, i just noticed it in my screenshots i took yesterday for kubuntu release page
<nixternal> i noticed the scribus version yesterday, but not the title ;(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68360 in tomboy (main) "don't work properly " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68360
<ajmitch> what a useful bug title
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68532 in xchat (universe) "Text not following activation." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68532
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68533 in Ubuntu "Edgy Eft: Cosmetic issue when shutting down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68533
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68534 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "ipw2200 sometimes hardlocks under load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68534
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68536 in Ubuntu "Edgy failed to upgrade: uim-common and uim-m17nlib crashes during upgrade from dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68536
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68537 in firestarter (universe) "Edgy Eft: GUI Firestarter wont start after adjustment sudoersfile" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68537
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68535 in rapidsvn (universe) "No Launcher created in menu-bar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68535
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68538 in firefox (main) "When visiting www.map24.com Firefox starts hanging permanently after a few seconds." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68538
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68539 in eclipse (universe) "Eclipse 3.2.1 Crashes on 6.10 for AMD64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68539
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68540 in Ubuntu "issue with synaptic touchpad / xorg" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68540
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68542 in gaim (main) "gaim - Hebrew contact names don'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68542
<Kagou> good morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68541 in ubiquity (main) "GrubInstaller failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68541
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68543 in gaim (main) "gaim - Hebrew contact names don't appear correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68543
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68544 in egenix-mx-base (main) "can't uninstall python-egenix-mx* packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68544
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68545 in usplash (main) "Behaves incorrectly with a custom vga=791 kernel parameter" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68545
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68547 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68547
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68546 in Ubuntu "6.10: When using multiple user accounts simultaneously (user + admin account) the entire OS freezes or the UI becomes unavailable for both user accounts and I'm forced to ctrl+alt+f1 and sudo shutdown -r Now" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68546
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68548 in Ubuntu "Boots fails after upgrade to edgy if using generic or 686 kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68548
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68549 in synaptic (main) "Font problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68549
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68550 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "System hangs during boot with usb device inserted (ohci)" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68550
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68552 in firefox (main) "Starting up firefox; crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68552
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68553 in update-manager (main) "Dapper upgrade to Edgy: Frozen dist-upgrade and failed second run" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68553
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68554 in firefox (main) "Certain pages cause firefox 2.0 to dmp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68554
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68555 in tk8.4 (main) "version upgrade needed to 8.4.14" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68555
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68556 in Ubuntu "[dapper & edgy]  Sound -> Chipset ADI1981B" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68556
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68558 in xserver-xorg-video-trident (main) "refresh of moving windows" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68558
<dholbach> good morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68557 in xserver-xorg-video-trident (main) "refresh of moving windows" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68557
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68559 in Ubuntu "I can't install ubuntu into existing root partition. (I need to delete and re-create it)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68559
<rpedro> hello
<rpedro> is there some command to restart HAL? I'm getting a bug where nautilus starts freezing after a while (other apps like amarok for example also fail to start)
<rpedro> seems to be related to HAL since if I log out and log in again I get an error message that HAL fails to start, and also apps on that new session fail for example the kde save dialogue, fail to read any directory, giving an error
<rpedro> here's the error message : http://img141.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tmp3tk5.png
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68560 in mono (main) "beagled crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68560
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68561 in mozilla (universe) "crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68561
<crimsun> rpedro: does it persist across reboots? If you're using gnome and dist-upgraded, is ubuntu-desktop installed?
<rpedro> nope, a reboot fixes it
<rpedro> using still dapper
<crimsun> and you're current with updates?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68562 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "glx doesn't load " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68562
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68563 in evolution (main) "Crashes when using malformed recipients in nautilus "Send to"" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68563
<rpedro> crimsun: maybe related to the fix for this bug I helped debug, (or could have been some other update) : https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/47619
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47619 in nautilus "nautilus sometimes crashes when opening new window" [Unknown,Fix released] 
<rpedro> crimsun: yes
<crimsun> possibly, but I don't run nautilus (nor am I familiar with its innards), so I can't comment.
<rpedro> crimsun:  I want to submit a bug report for this, but first I wan't to see if restarting or reseting HAL fixes
<rpedro> but I should probably submit it to the HAL package right? I mean, whatever causes it, it's ultimatly HAL that has the issue?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68564 in bluefish (universe) "Bluefish Crash When I try Save or Save As..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68564
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68565 in Ubuntu "HDD unsafe shutdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68565
<crimsun> rpedro: I'm not the suitable person to ask, as my hal+* interaction-fu is virtually nonexistent.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68566 in k3b (main) "Failed verification: file not found" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68566
<rpedro> crimsun: after this issue starts croping up (after leaving the system on for some time), if I kill/restart nautilus, I still get a freeze every time I open a folder on a fat32 device (but not it's root folder), or when I try to move something to the trashbin. Funny thing is, if I attach gdb, get a backtrace and detach it, more often than not, it unfreezes nautilus, until the next freeze that is...
<crimsun> rpedro: restarting gdm has "fixed" it for me in the past
<crimsun> YMMV
<rpedro> hmm, you had this issue too before?
<rpedro> but, ok, I'll try...
* dholbach hugs crimsun
<crimsun> hi dholbach :)
<aquarius_work> mvo: ping
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68567 in Ubuntu "Floppy 1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68567
<mvo> hello aquarius_work
<aquarius_work> mvo: thanks for reassigning my edgy installer bug to erlang (#68500). Part of the reason I reported it against update-manager was to say: should update-manager cope better with one package failing to work, and not abort the install?
<aquarius_work> I knew to recover with apt-get -f install, but if I hadn't known that I'd have been pretty stuck :)
<mvo> aquarius_work: the update tool tries to recover to a certain extend (dpkg --configure -a). but its hard to do better without user input. I think for edgy+1 we will try to add something to apt that will try to keep the install going as far as possible, I'm not sure how much it will actually help, because if e.g. packages depend later on the failed one things will get pretty messy
<aquarius_work> mvo: yeah, I thought that might be the thing; I appreciate that it's apt that's failing, not u-m itself :) I couldn't think of any good ideas, which is why I wanted to talk to you direct rather than through the bugtracker :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68568 in libpam-mount (universe) "Looking for wrong .so" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68568
<aquarius_work> rolling-back isn't doable, is it, because new packages just overwrite the old ones...
<mvo> the biggest problem with roll-backs is that maintainer scripts can do all sorts of stuff during a upgrade. otherwise it could be supported
<mvo> and I would love to support it
<aquarius_work> yeah, that's what I thought. And downgrades have never been supported properly by apt :(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68569 in gnome-network (universe) "no easy access to network profiles" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68569
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68570 in gnome-network (universe) "ra0 network" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68570
<mvo> the reason for this is that they are in general not supported. I mean, they may work, but there are just too many crazy postinst scripts out there that will do things that result in broken software after a downgrade
<mvo> consider e.g. moving a file to a new location, changing a configuation synatax or stuff like this
<aquarius_work> yep. I figured there wasn't a lot that could be done in the short term. It was just rather alarming that (a) it blew up at all, and (b) that it said it was going to abort and then didn't, carried on, and then said "reboot"; if I had rebooted at that stage then my machine might not have come back up at all!
<mvo> right! we definitely need to do better here
<aquarius_work> cool. I know it's being thought about, so I won't file a bug about it (and someone's already filed the "it says it's aborted but it isn't" bug)
<aquarius_work> thanks!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68571 in sylpheed-claws-gtk2 (universe) "[Edgy]  crash on search using extended filter" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68571
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68573 in synaptic (main) "Proxy settings does not seem to affect synaptic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68573
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68572 in postgresql-pljava (universe) "libgcj7-0 breaks postgresql-8.1-pljava" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68572
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68575 in emacs-snapshot (universe) "X server lock when resizing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68575
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68574 in hal (main) "Issue with (mostly) fat32 devices, and HAL fails to even initialize after new login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68574
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68576 in kdetv (universe) "Bad sound quality in kdetv since edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68576
<rpedro> crimsun: there's my bug report about the issue with fat partitions ^^
<rpedro> unfortunately restarting gdm doesn't fix it either :-/
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68578 in gnome-desktop (main) "gnome-theme-manager hangs, stops updating UI" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68578
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68577 in banshee (universe) "Banshee freezes on Initializing audio" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68577
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68579 in gaim (main) "gaim crashes everytime" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68579
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68580 in adonthell (universe) "Adonthell doesn't show up in menu and waste's edge doesn't run" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68580
<zoydberg> Hi, I've been looking at bug 64848 - I think it's a typo in the package's control file and pretty easy to fix
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64848 in k3d "k3d does not install" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64848
<zoydberg> I've tried to create a patch - hw do I get this looked at sooner rather than later? It's just that it messes up dpkg pretty badly for those affected
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68581 in Ubuntu "Slow boot times With SATA 2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68581
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68582 in evolution (main) "Evolution doesn't open html links" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68582
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68583 in rdesktop (main) "Redraw errors on rdesktop 1.4.1-1.1 (edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68583
<jonh_wendell> seb128: a doubt: Should we let field 'status' as 'unconfirmed' when upstream is 'confirmed'? See for instance, bug 54045
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54045 in evolution "Evolution ignores print range selection" [Unknown,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/54045
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68584 in gnomebaker (universe) "Crashed while editing a filename in the project-window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68584
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68586 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes on some pages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68586
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68587 in gtk+2.0 (main) "gtk-file-chooser needs two-click when using "single-click" mouse behaviour" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68587
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68588 in gpib (universe) "error in compiling sources with Agilent 82357a" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68588
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68589 in Ubuntu "Failed file system check, weird behaviour" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68589
<seb128> jonh_wendell: if the bug is forwarded or has an upstream task you can mark it as confirmed
<jonh_wendell> seb128: ok, thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68585 in Ubuntu "couldn't start x" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68585
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68590 in Ubuntu "PowerPC: Can't upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 because ubuntu-desktop coundn't been installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68590
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68591 in openoffice.org (main) "Edgy: subpixel smoothing does not work in OpenOffice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68591
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68592 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68592
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68593 in Ubuntu "RT61 wireless cards" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68593
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68594 in wine (universe) "No cyrillic input in apps under wine. " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68594
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68595 in Ubuntu "OpenOffice Crashes while copying pasting into Evolution, Firefox, etc." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68595
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68596 in nautilus (main) ""The application "nautilus" has quit unexpectedly"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68596
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68597 in bittornado (main) "bittornado crashed "after quiting". " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68597
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68598 in Ubuntu "Just tty7 works, running X. tty1 and others (tty[1-4] ) doesn`t show terminal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68598
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68599 in Ubuntu "Edgy Eft not properly shutting down/rebooting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68599
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68601 in xorg (main) "[Edgy] dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg fail to detect hardware" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68601
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68602 in firefox (main) "firefox crash on javascript page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68602
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68603 in gaim (main) "Missing configuration options on latest gaim" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68603
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68605 in firefox (main) "Firefox random crashes in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68605
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68607 in xorg (main) "No direct rendering by default with i810/i815 video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68607
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68609 in Ubuntu "Edgy nvidia driver problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68609
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68610 in gaim (main) "I don't know why it crashed but here's the report" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68610
<Hobbsee> rofl @ the bug title
<bddebian> heh
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68611 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "Browsing a SMB network fails in strange ways" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68611
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68612 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu won't install on Core 2 Duo at all. (nor 6.06/6.10) )" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68612
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68613 in kdebase (main) "the last received email asks for a receipt notification it each time kontact starts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68613
<seb128> sfllaw: around?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68604 in Ubuntu "install losting" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68604
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68608 in procmail (main) "had to chmod u+s procmail after edgy dist-upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68608
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68615 in Ubuntu "2.6.17-10-generic kernel, r8169 problem, ACPI related" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68615
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68616 in Baltix (main) "New gaim upstream version - 2.0.0beta4 available in Debian, please sync" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68616
<gissi> Hello all... Could someone confirm the bug #68442? Just do an "apt-get install kopete-meanwhile", open kopete and try to add any Meanwhile account, it should crash right away....
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68442 in kopete-meanwhile "Kopete crashes when connecting to a Sametime server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68442
<palski> gissi: on edg?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68617 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[Edgy]  PowerManager has no more effect on brightness" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68617
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68618 in amule (universe) "amule crashes when playing with result tabs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68618
<palski> gissi: I'll try
<gissi> palski: Yes, on Edgy.
<rpedro> gissi: tried it on dapper, and it does crash
<gissi> rpedro: did you run the update on KDE to 3.5.4 or using the normal dapper version?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68619 in acpi (main) "[Edgy]  hibernate shuts down the computer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68619
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68620 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "gnome-system-monitor shows squashed key in resources graphs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68620
<rpedro> gissi: kde 3.5.2, kopete 0.12.2 . got dapper-updates and backports enabled
<palski> gissi: crashed on edgy
<gissi> rpedro: Ok, thanks. Could you add this on the bug?
<gissi> palski: Ok. I believe it is confirmed then.
<palski> I'll attach backtrace too
<sfllaw> seb128: Just woke up.
<seb128> sfllaw: hi
<sfllaw> seb128: How can I help you?
<seb128> sfllaw: cf what I was writting half an hour ago on #ubuntu-devel
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68621 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "[edgy]  installing nvidia-glx pulls linux-restricted-modules-386" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68621
<sfllaw> That sounds like a sexy idea.
<sfllaw> I'd be up for doing that.
<sfllaw> That's like sorting through the .diff.gz and pushing things upstream?
<seb128> sfllaw: ok, I'm working on the announce mail
<seb128> right
<sfllaw> seb128: Very cool.  I'd support that.
<seb128> nice :)
<rpedro> gissi: done
<dholbach> sfllaw, seb128: ROCK ON
<gissi> rpedro, palski: Thanks
* sfllaw hugs seb128.
* seb128 hugs sfllaw back
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68623 in eclipse-pydev (universe) "pydev dependencies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68623
<ogra> dholbach, why did you assign bug 64023 to edubuntu ? i dont see anything edubuntu specific there
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64023 in gdm "The system crashes after I login, switch users, login, and switch back" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64023
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68624 in Ubuntu "blank screen using iLO Remote Control on HP Proliant server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68624
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68626 in base-installer (main) "Edgy Desktop LiveCD install erroneously "requires" NewWorld boot partition (and/or Yaboot) on Pegasos" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68626
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68627 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Wrong axes with hdaps acceleration sensor on T60" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68627
<GNAM> !bug 48055
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48055 in qtparted "Problem with QtParted" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/48055
<GNAM> this happen to me
<GNAM> go fix it!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68625 in libgssapi (universe) "gssapi_mech.conf has a wrong API-version listed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68625
<crimsun> GNAM: you can fix it, too.
<GNAM> no i've no time
<GNAM> I can answer your question. if it's need
<GNAM> I think it's a serious problem.
<dholbach> ogra: to me it looked like it was edubuntu specific (also because of the ssh stuff in auth.log - the crash happened after one authentication attempt was unsuccesful
<ogra> yes, i saw that ...
<ogra> did you see any other ssh stuff thna the server starting in auth.log ?
<dholbach> at the very end there is some more ssh stuff going on, no?
<ogra> sshd[4646] : Server listening on :: port 22.
<ogra> thats it
<ogra> thats only the server starting up after the dist upgrade reboot he did
<ogra> Oct  3 11:58:21 localhost gdm[4304] : (pam_unix) auth could not identify password for [test] 
<ogra> thats the error
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67862 in eclipse (universe) "JUnit 4 support missing" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67862
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68629 in python2.4 (main) "started a game of slune and got a bug report error about python" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68629
<dholbach> I worked on bugs all day: this morning 780, now 688 :-(
<dholbach> . o O { after the weekend 1400 }
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68628 in initramfs-tools (main) "typo in preinst script breaks initial installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68628
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68630 in wacom-tools (main) "Wacom Graphire acts strangely on Edgy PowerPC, no /dev/wacom" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68630
<ubuntu_demon> Okay I found a new bug :)
<ubuntu_demon> Now I need to figure out where to file it
<ubuntu_demon> I just upgraded my girlfriends desktop. She has a strange old 14" monitor which wasn't recognized properly in Dapper. But I didn't file a bug for that because I blamed it on the monitor. Should I file a bug for that ?
<ubuntu_demon> Now for the new bug : there's no splash ... I get a blackscreen during starting. Should I file it against usplash or something else?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68632 in xorg-server (main) "X configuration is broken on Edgy LiveCD running on Pegasos" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68632
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68635 in dash (main) "dash has problems with some for loops, which causes ATI driver to fail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68635
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68636 in ubiquity (main) "Installing Kubuntu Edgy -- Go back closes out program" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68636
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68633 in base-installer (main) "edgy install partitioner confusing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68633
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68637 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "gnome-system-monitor tool tip activated by wrong area of screen and then doesn't go away" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68637
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68638 in evolution-exchange (main) "typo on "exchange settings" tab under account editor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68638
<ubuntu_demon> I couldn't fix this by adding /sbin/usplash_write "TIMEOUT 120" to initramfs-tools/init
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68639 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "3 usb hubs disappeared from lspci" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68639
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68641 in distcc (universe) "Stack protection defaults cause incompatibility" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68641
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68640 in firefox (main) "Crash, don't know circumstances, have .crash file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68640
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68642 in evolution (main) "Automatic contacts are just broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68642
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68643 in Ubuntu "Virtual Consoles don't work after update to Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68643
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68644 in kdepim (main) ""Could not start process pop3s."" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68644
<budluva> is there any know installation bugs with 6.10??? im stuck at step 5/6 of the edgy install...when im preparing to mount my partitions, in 4/6 i selected hda1 as bootable, when to the next screen 5/6 and selected hda1 for / (primary) and hda6 for swap, both are checked to reformat, then hda7 for /home and hda5 for /media/hda5 both which i dont want to format, i click the forward button and an error pops up saying no root file system
<pradeep> is it ok if I assign the language/translation bugs to the specific translation team so that someone could confirm it?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68650 in gnome-games (main) "aisleriot: error message pop-ups on startup with locale ru_RU.UTF-8" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68650
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68645 in xorg (main) "not worked i810 driver for 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68645
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68646 in tsclient (main) "Russian l11n in tsclient is broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68646
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68647 in initramfs-tools (main) "[maybe initramfs-tools or usplash?]  black screen during usplash. Ubuntu boots fine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68647
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68648 in rss-glx (main) "Preview of plasma screensaver makes application crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68648
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68649 in gaim-thinklight (universe) "No thinklight blinkage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68649
<pradeep> budluva, you could file a bug report
<dholbach> pradeep: yes, that's a good idea
<dholbach> (> translation bugs)
<budluva> pradeep, nope
<budluva> its a known bug...
<budluva> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<budluva> the partitioner wont install on a previous root file system
<budluva> just have to delete and make a new one, then setup / on that partition
<budluva> guess i should have looked first :P
<budluva> before coming in and freakin out :P
<pradeep> dholbach, thanks ... just wanted to be sure since that would trigger a lot of mails
<dholbach> that's fine
<dholbach> pradeep: good work
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68651 in subversion (main) "svn cannot resolve server (perhaps NIS issue?)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68651
<pradeep> budluva, happens :P
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68652 in Ubuntu "kernel panic after edgy upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68652
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68653 in Ubuntu "pdflatex: undefined symbol: _ZN4Dict12addOwnKeyValEP10UGooStringP6Object" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68653
<elmargol> bug #68180
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68180 in firefox "[edgy]  Firefox application icon inconsistent." [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68180
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68654 in xorg "Default Resolution with a Samsung Syncmaster 700IFT" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68654
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68656 in amule (universe) "Closing a tab closes the entire amule" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68656
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68657 in acpi-support (main) "Code to help many laptops (including R50e) resume for suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68657
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68658 in Ubuntu "Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG wifi card supported but not loaded by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68658
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68659 in arts (main) "sound doesnt work in Kubuntu Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68659
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68660 in Ubuntu "Unsafe HDD (bad noise) spin down when shutting down Edgy Eft" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68660
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68661 in eclipse-cdt (universe) "Current version 3.0.1 crashes Eclipse at startup." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68661
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68662 in mpd (universe) "mpd can't play files from fat32" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68662
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68663 in firefox (main) "[Edgy]  Incompatible with Google Toolbar." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68663
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68665 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed when I opened AMSN" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68665
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68666 in Ubuntu "kernel 2.6.17 AMD is not detecting all devices in PCI bus on an HP xw9300 with SLI" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68666
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68667 in gamin (main) "gamin server crashing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68667
<JamesLove> A question from a n00b triager...
<JamesLove> on this bug...
<JamesLove> bug 68172
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68172 in gnome-system-tools "[disks-admin]  Free space size line is incorrect." [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68172
<JamesLove> second last comment, says that the tool was dropped after dapper and is being rewritten
<JamesLove> how is this bug then left?
<fuoco> hi, there's some [critical]  bug that's been open for quite some time about dapper and is still there in edgy. how can i know what is the status of taking care of it?
<fuoco> it is: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/56979
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56979 in Ubuntu "therm_adt module" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68668 in update-manager (main) "dist-upgrade to edgy fails with upgrading 'gtk-engines-eazel'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68668
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68669 in gnucash (universe) "Crash at start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68669
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68670 in ufsparse (universe) "Linking problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68670
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68671 in checkgmail (universe) "should depend on libcrypt-simple-perl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68671
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68673 in krb5 (main) "libgssapi_krb5 not found" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68673
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68672 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade to Edgy aborted on mythtv-database" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68672
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68674 in emacs-meta (universe) "flyspell-buffer on large buffers freezes emacs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68674
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68676 in ivtv (multiverse) "IVTV Firmware should be included with Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68676
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68677 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird users incorect icon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68677
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68678 in adept (main) "Adept freezes solid during upgrade of "libpq4" package." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68678
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68680 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68680
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68681 in gst-fluendo-mp3 (universe) "Bass music is very bad quality" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68681
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68683 in Ubuntu "Edgy doesn't let me switch to console" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68683
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68684 in Ubuntu "Upgrading dapper to edgy doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68684
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68685 in Ubuntu "Costa Rica is not in North America" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68685
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68686 in upstart (main) "initscript failed to stop." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68686
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68687 in ieee80211 (universe) "ieee80211 version 1.2.15 fixes a TKIP/WEP bug for SMP machines" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68687
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68689 in Ubuntu "XGL-Beryl install, Gnome session doesn't open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68689
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68690 in wxmaxima (universe) "wxmaxima loses socket connection after first command" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68690
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68691 in seahorse (universe) "Seahorse crashes when uploading SSH key" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68691
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68692 in gaim (main) "Weird crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68692
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68693 in acpi-support (main) "X60s doesn't always resume properly if power state switches" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68693
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68694 in gnome-panel (main) "Akregator panel applet missplaced!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68694
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68695 in gnome-screensaver (main) "Pressing Ctrl+Alt+Backspace when the screen is locked kills the X session" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68695
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68696 in cyrus-imapd-2.2 (universe) "Incorrect version of Berkeley db: compiled against 4.3.29, linked against 4.4.20" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68696
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68697 in update-manager (main) "Update-manager won't start because of missing icon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68697
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68698 in lanmap (universe) "missing filed.png image file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68698
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68699 in Ubuntu "Computer "dies" shortly after boot. (only 6.10)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68699
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68700 in amarok (main) "PostgreSQL support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68700
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68701 in rdesktop (main) "New version (1.5), sync from debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68701
<ausimage> Can some help me determine where to file a bug??
<gnomefreak> ausimage: what package is it on
<ausimage> The ability to have to import from camera function just appear is broken
<gnomefreak> ausimage: fspot?
<ausimage> um the message is 14539: arguments to dbus_message_new_method_call() were incorrect, assertion "_dbus_check_is_valid_path (path)" failed in file dbus-message.c line 797.
<ausimage> This is normally a bug in some application using the D-Bus library.
<ausimage> libhal.c 995 : Couldn't allocate D-BUS message
<ausimage> error: libhal_device_get_property_type: (null): (null)
<ausimage> no I am using gthumb
<ausimage> and I can manual run the command it will work
<gnomefreak> ausimage: file it under gthumb
<ausimage> Ok even though it might be a hal - dbus issue??
<ausimage> that is not firing the event?
<gnomefreak> i dont think its hal it could be dbus but im thinking the app isnt seeing dbus
<gnomefreak> ausimage: it can be changed once we have all the info. im not real seasoned in dbus
<ausimage> ah K it was just the message that I got running the command from the terminal that was confusing me I guess
<gnomefreak> i think if it was dbus it would happen when either command was run or app was used normallly
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68704 in Ubuntu "bcm43xx in edgy doesn't connect to AP anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68704
<ausimage> there bug #68707 is filed
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68707 in gthumb "Import on camera dock event not firing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68707
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68705 in firefox (main) "Firefox 2.0 Crashes on Ubuntu Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68705
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68706 in Ubuntu "zd1211b (Airlink 101 AWLL3026) WIFI NETWORK CARD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68706
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68707 in gthumb (main) "Import on camera dock event not firing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68707
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68708 in tintin++ (universe) "Please sync tintin++ (main) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68708
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68710 in util-linux (main) "Swap partition enabled twice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68710
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67407 in evince (main) "evince very slow to start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67407
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68664 in sudo (main) "Sudo don't prompt password !" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68664
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68679 in update-manager (main) "update fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68679
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68711 in thunar (main) "Thunar tree view behaves very strangely" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68711
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68682 in update-manager (main) "2nd error in my upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68682
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68712 in ubuntu-docs (main) "IMPORTANT bad translation in file index-fr_FR.html" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68712
<fuoco> lol, #68682 is a great title for a bug
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68713 in adept (main) "Adept hangs after "Fetch Updates"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68713
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64534 in vnc4 (universe) "Huge security risk with default vnc4server in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64534
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68714 in eclipse (universe) "Eclipse does not close (window disappears, process keeps running)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68714
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68717 in gaim (main) "crash when adding a jabber account" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68717
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68718 in ion3 (universe) "ion3 cannot find fonts in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68718
<jonh_wendell> any firefox guy here?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68719 in kubuntu-default-settings (main) "[edgy]  konqueror sidebar doesn't handle /.hidden well." [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68719
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68720 in Ubuntu "Cannot install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68720
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68721 in Ubuntu "crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68721
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68722 in util-linux (main) "tty displays garbage rather than login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68722
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68723 in synaptic (main) "URLs clickable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68723
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-10-28
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68724 in stellarium (universe) "Stellarium crashes at start-up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68724
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68725 in bacula (universe) "Catalog backup fails: incorrect parameters format for make_catalog_backup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68725
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68726 in upgrade-system (universe) "Upgrade from Breezy to Dapper aborted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68726
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68727 in keep (main) "Keep crashes when restoring backup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68727
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68729 in backuppc (main) "Loses all backups when disk is full" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68729
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68728 in firefox (main) "Crash on surfing yahoo.co.jp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68728
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68730 in cx-bsdiff (universe) "Misnamed package and/or incorrect content" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68730
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68731 in ubuntu-docs (main) "broken link in file index-fr_FR.html" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68731
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68734 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "IBM Thinkpad R40e special keys does not work with ACPI" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68734
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68735 in proftpd (universe) "Module mod-tls.c is missing in the proftpd edgy package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68735
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68736 in foo2zjs (main) "foo2zjs does not work with hp laserjet 1018" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68736
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65740 in firefox (main) "*** stack smashing detected ***: /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin terminated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65740
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68737 in Ubuntu "Crash in Kubuntu 6.10 install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68737
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68738 in epiphany-browser (main) "Address field in 6.10; restore behaviour as in 6.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68738
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68739 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "PreInitDAL failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68739
<jldugger_> is there a way to sort bug lists in launchpad by number of subscribers?
<Burgwork> jldugger_: don't think so
<Burgwork> ask in #launchpad
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68740 in Ubuntu "brazilian abnt2 keyboard problems after upgrade from dapper to edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68740
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68741 in pxe (universe) "PXE install wants wrong file version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68741
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68742 in asterisk (universe) "safe_asterisk not compatible with dash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68742
<jldugger_> i was just thinking it might be a better indicator of priority than "importance"
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68743 in evolution-exchange (main) "Unable to add a Task or Meeting to an exchange calendar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68743
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68744 in gnome-desktop (main) "USB Harddrive displayed multiple times" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68744
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68746 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Standby and suspend options present in login screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68746
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68747 in alsa-utils (main) "Audiophile 24/96 not working using alsa" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68747
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68748 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Language-pack not fully installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68748
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60136 in Ubuntu "Katapult doesn't work with Amarok >= 1.4.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60136
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68749 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Synaptic should honor the general proxy settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68749
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68750 in tilda (universe) "Crash in tilda on opening in ubuntu-edgy (x86)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68750
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68751 in tilda (universe) "Crash in tilda on opening in ubuntu-edgy (x86)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68751
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68752 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Proxy environment variables should be set" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68752
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68753 in gnunet-gtk (universe) "missing dependency libgmp3c2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68753
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68755 in Ubuntu "update-manager to edgy fails with finnish locale" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68755
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68757 in tomboy (main) "Ctrl + 'Z' doesn't completely undo an evolution mail link insertion" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68757
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68758 in wget (main) "Wget segfaults on negative file size" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68758
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68759 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed in 91%" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68759
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68760 in gnome-power-manager (main) "no power button in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68760
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68761 in wine (universe) "Wine freezes machine on Edgy with VIA unichrome graphics chip" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68761
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68762 in Ubuntu "Live CD misdetects max resolution of Acer AL1916W monitor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68762
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68763 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed while choosing partitions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68763
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68764 in clearsilver (universe) "dapper -> edgy upgrade breaks on python-clearsilver and python-pythoncard packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68764
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68765 in Ubuntu "upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68765
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68766 in firefox (main) "Djvulibre Plugin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68766
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68768 in samba (main) "distribution upgrade from 6.06 LTS to 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68768
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68769 in openoffice.org (main) "from within impress, searching help crashes the entire app" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68769
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68770 in gnome-panel (main) "Upgraded from 6.6 to 6.10 Encountered panel problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68770
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68771 in scim (main) "scim-launcher crashes on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68771
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68772 in acpi (main) "Ubuntu 6.10 Hangs at Restart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68772
<tuxmaniac> bug 68724
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68724 in stellarium "Stellarium crashes at start-up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68724
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68773 in gnusim8085 (universe) "Upstream version sync needed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68773
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68774 in gpredict (universe) "Debian version sync needed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68774
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68775 in edgy-gdm-themes (main) "No translations for theme names" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68775
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68776 in anjuta (universe) "anjuta not work after upgrade dist to edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68776
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68777 in sound-juicer (main) "Dies unexpectely" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68777
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68778 in sound-juicer (main) "Juicing Track - Bombs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68778
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68780 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Kernel Panic after upgrading to Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68780
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68779 in Ubuntu "System failed to Hibernate while running Beryl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68779
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68781 in sysvinit (main) "Init scripts have permissions 0755 instead of 0754 or 0750" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68781
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68782 in Ubuntu "LiveCD does not burn correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68782
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: want to deal with 68779?  where's your answer to crack breaking things?
<ajmitch> why me?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: because you can do it diplomatically
<ajmitch> no I can't
<Hobbsee> actually, i think there's already an answer for it
<Hobbsee> drat.  there isnt
* Hobbsee rejects it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68783 in cupsys (main) "Remote printing fail in cupsys 1.2.2-0ubuntu0.6.06" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68783
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68784 in firefox (main) "Firefox - restoring old tabs and windows doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68784
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68785 in update-manager (main) "dist upgrade from dapper to edgy fails during samba upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68785
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68786 in gaim (main) "I see dead people (aka talk with people which appears offline on msn) doesn't work anymore on gaim" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68786
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68787 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "after computer goes to sleep, on wake up no applications can be launched" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68787
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68788 in koffice (main) "Kword crashes on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68788
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68789 in ubuntu-meta (main) "The gnome-cups-icon is way too active" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68789
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68791 in firefox (main) "Firefox unresponsive when CPU is occupied 100% with a low priority process" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68791
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68790 in vlc (universe) "Crash of VLC when trying to encode a TS stream" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68790
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68792 in amule (universe) "amule crashes when trying to download kad nodes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68792
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68793 in update-manager (main) "Could not install '/var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org-common_2.0.4-0ubuntu2_all.deb' as part of edgy update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68793
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68795 in ubiquity (main) "UI inconsistency between screens in advanced partitioner" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68795
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68796 in Ubuntu "ASUS M2NPV-MX: Not able to work connect to net on this mobo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68796
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68794 in wesnoth (universe) "single player campaigns are not included" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68794
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68797 in realplayer (multiverse) "Crash after clicking Open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68797
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68798 in evolution (main) "POP/TLS broken in evolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68798
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68799 in update-manager (main) ""Could not calculate the upgrade" xubuntu Dapper->Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68799
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68800 in Ubuntu "Sleep button cannot be disabled in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68800
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68801 in ejabberd (universe) "Ejabberd refusing to authenticate users" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68801
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68802 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed on 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68802
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68803 in ubiquity (main) "installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68803
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68804 in matplotlib (universe) "plot line with lineType='o'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68804
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68805 in sysvinit (main) "edgy: man page missing information" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68805
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68806 in gedit-plugins (universe) "gedit "External Tools"  accelerators require restart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68806
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68807 in Ubuntu "[edgy]  Virtual terminals showing garble" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68807
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68810 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "rt61pci - comp freezes, when mode set to ad-hoc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68810
<orion2012> If there are any logitech mice owners, please take a look at bug 68319. Thank you.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68319 in Ubuntu "Right button and middle click on mouse are swapped" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68319
<palski> When one can chage bug status to  "In progress"? Or is it really so, that it doesn't matter?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68811 in Ubuntu "Dist-upgrade from dapper to edgy fails." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68811
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68812 in ubuntu-meta (main) "HDParm doesn start by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68812
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68813 in glibc (main) "sscanf is broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68813
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68814 in xorg (main) "Edgy X vesa driver blank screen on Toshiba Portege R100" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68814
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68815 in jpilot (universe) "After Edgy upgrade Jpilot will not sync to serial PalmVx" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68815
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68816 in Ubuntu "[edgy]  crash during shutdown/reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68816
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68817 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Partitioner finds no device / live CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68817
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68818 in squid (main) "squid transparent proxy is broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68818
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68819 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "No ipv6 on ethernet interfaces?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68819
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68822 in Ubuntu "Edgy Live CD - internal disk's partitions do not appear on desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68822
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68821 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu/Edgy: System settings window translation broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68821
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68820 in control-center (main) "Keyboard shortcut not working." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68820
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68824 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu destroys filesystem on attached USB harddrive!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68824
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68825 in ksensors (universe) "ksensors does not display hard disk temperature" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68825
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68826 in Ubuntu "Suspend-to-RAM and Suspend-to-disk don't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68826
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68827 in gnumeric (main) "Moving sheet tabs results in wrong order or crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68827
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68828 in bittornado (main) "Segmentation fault when closing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68828
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68829 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[time-admin]  responiveness in "Select Servers"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68829
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68830 in nautilus (main) "Writing to CD, doesn't recognise blank disc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68830
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68831 in openoffice.org (main) "Impress should offer advice on making presentations the first time its launched" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68831
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68832 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice Crashes every time a Images or Forulars are selected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68832
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68833 in alsa-driver (main) "cx88_alsa (TV card) takes index 0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68833
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68834 in hal (main) "battery support in hal broken on acer aspire 3003lci" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68834
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68835 in alacarte (main) "Alacarte no longer works correctly with names containing spaces" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68835
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68837 in alsa-driver (main) "Enable "Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68837
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68838 in gxine (main) "The mozilla plugin of gxine produced an error when it started a video stream." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68838
<Windkracht8> Hello all, I've got a bug (http://pastebin.ca/226404) on 2 separate computers it has been unable to remove gmediaserver with synaptic/apt-get
<Windkracht8> where is the best place to report this?
<bddebian> Boo
<Windkracht8> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gmediaserver/+bug/68846 < new bug!
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68846 in gmediaserver "Not possible to remove package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<rpedro> hello
<rpedro> I'm trying to add more info for this bug : https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ubuntulooks/+bug/49229
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49229 in ubuntulooks "some themes default to the Human theme's controls and colors" [Undecided,Rejected] 
<rpedro> it used to be that all the themes on my system somehow became in a state in which they default to either the colours and/or controls of the human theme from ubuntu
<rpedro> to fix this, I would have to uninstall that theme from the system, and the other themes immediately became ok
<rpedro> but now, some time after I installed the orange-look on my own profile, the other themes now default that theme's controls/colours
<rpedro> and if I remove the orange-look theme, all is alright again
<rpedro> so this means somehow the problem switched from the one theme to another
<rpedro> and I can now install again the human theme without any issues
<rpedro> can someone tell where I can look at to see where config, such the themes details, or something that could be related to this, are kept
<rpedro> ?
<rpedro> I would like to know before I add more info to that bug, which is currently in the 'rejected' state
<rpedro> thanks
<tuxmaniac> Anybody from Germany here?
<geser> yes
<penguin42> I've created a bug that makes the boot of edgy apparently stop - and posted an explanation; is there anything that gets done to tag bugs as affecting edgy installs/apparently stops booting
<penguin42> hohum
<opixus> is any one having problem with banshe
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-10-29
<crimsun> bug 63134
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63134 in Fedora "Kernel panic - not syncing, when installing Edgy Beta1" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63134
<gnomefreak> is that ubuntu or fedora bug?
<crimsun> it's a Ubuntu bug linked to a Fedora bug report.
* Slant_Laptop grins.
<crimsun> bug 51734, 68833
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 51734 in alsa-driver "linux-sound-base missing depends on module-init-tools" [Unknown,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/51734
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68833 in alsa-driver "cx88_alsa (TV card) takes index 0" [Undecided,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68833
<dufresnep> On which package a badly detected soundcard (ISAPnP one) bug should be filled on?
<Slant_Laptop_> dufresnep: Kernel.
<Slant_Laptop_> isapnp was moved in-kernel years ago.
<derviche> ol, est alguem aqui?
<ash211> puedo hablar un poco en espanol
<ash211> !po
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ash211> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<Burgundavia> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<dufresnep> Slant_Laptop:  Thanks! (an hour later :-))
<pradeep> is there a way to subscribe to security bugs(a bug reported as a vulnerability) automatically?
<Burgundavia> pradeep: you need to part of the security team
<pradeep> Burgundavia, since that needs approval, is there any other way?
<Burgundavia> no, for good reason
<pradeep> oh i c :(
<Burgundavia> pradeep: if anybody could see all security bugs, the black hats would figure it out quite quickly
<pradeep> Burgundavia, yes i understand. But a black-hat can still see a bug marked as a sec vuln through launchpad.
<Burgundavia> umm?
<Burgundavia> got a link to prove that?
<pradeep> this one: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/68695
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68695 in gnome-screensaver "Pressing Ctrl+Alt+Backspace when the screen is locked kills the X session" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Burgundavia> you also need to tag something as confidential
<Burgundavia> if you file a bug as a security vuln, it does both
<pradeep> Burgundavia, are you saying the bug above should be hidden now? I can still see/search for it even if I logout.
<Burgundavia> pradeep: no, because you did not check the "cofidential" button
<Burgundavia> if you report a new security vuln, both of those boxes get checked
<pradeep> ok
<Burgundavia> however, if the bug has already become publicly available and is still a security issue, it does not make sense to make it confidential
<crimsun> bug 68659
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68659 in linux-source-2.6.17 "Certain VIA-based chipsets erroneously enable DXS support" [Low,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68659
<Burgundavia> ajmitch: can I ask a general policy question?
<ajmitch> you may
<ajmitch> doesn't mean I can answer
<Burgundavia> can I go through all the samba bugs that have nothing for over 6 months and set them as needifno?
<Burgundavia> assuming of course, the us
<ajmitch> certainly, if the bug is still waiting on information
<ajmitch> waiting for information from the submitter, that is
<Burgundavia> ok, playing with -directory package bugs
<ajmitch> thanks
<Burgundavia> samba is our big package
<palski> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs has a broken link to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix
<bddebian> Boo
<tuxmaniac> bddebian>
<tuxmaniac> I have an issue
<bddebian> Don't we all? :-)
<tuxmaniac> When I do a sudo gdmsetup it says
<tuxmaniac> Unable to Access GDM Configuration file
<tuxmaniac> similar bug report exists in bug 46193
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46193 in gdm "First attempt to login on gdm fails" [Unknown,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/46193
<tuxmaniac> But i am able to login and all
<tuxmaniac> I tried reinstalling every damn thing related to gdm, ubuntu desktop
<tuxmaniac> No success
<Hobbsee> tuxmaniac: why are you unable to access it?
<tuxmaniac> A change in the gdm.conf file does _not_ reflect.
<tuxmaniac> Hobbsee> :( Thats why I am asking here
<tuxmaniac> the permissions are fine
<Hobbsee> ah, okay
<tuxmaniac> I change the theme in gdm.conf file but it still defaults
<tuxmaniac> event he soft link at /etc/X11 seems to be fine
<tuxmaniac> I am wondering from where is this pciking up the configuration if it is not accessing the gdm.conf file?
<tuxmaniac> Any clues guys??
<tuxmaniac> Am struggling with it
<bddebian> Dunno, sorry :_(
<Hobbsee> what happens if you remove that file?
<tuxmaniac> I even did a sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<tuxmaniac> Hobbsee> I have not tested that :-)
<tuxmaniac> Should I?
<Hobbsee> try moving it out of the way or something
<tuxmaniac> When I access it via the Menu System-> Administrator -> Login Wndow
<tuxmaniac> It asks for the root password and then nothing happens
<tuxmaniac> Hobbsee> ok Let me try that
<tepsipakki> tuxmaniac: you should put your own settings in gdm.conf-custom
<tepsipakki> see if that helps
<tuxmaniac> tepsipakki> let me try what Hobbsee told and then I will give yours a shot
<tuxmaniac> LOL. Hobbsee the system just keeps blinking
<Hobbsee> oh dear.  that doesnt sound good
<tuxmaniac> I mean the cursor keeps blinking If I do that
<Hobbsee> ah
* Hobbsee shrugs
<tuxmaniac> I had to put back the gdm.conf file and then restart to get back
<tuxmaniac> Heh.
<tuxmaniac> tepsipakki> Any idea why the system is unable to find that bloody file?
<tepsipakki> gdmsetup is looking for gdm.conf-custom
<tepsipakki> at least that's what is said in that file :)
<tepsipakki> as it will make the modifications in it
<tuxmaniac> tepsipakki> No success :-(
<tuxmaniac> I created the gdm.conf-custom file still same problem
<tepsipakki> created where?
<tuxmaniac> /etc/gdm
<tepsipakki> it wasn't there before?
<tepsipakki> I mean, there was no such file
<tuxmaniac> No
<tepsipakki> what version is this?
<tuxmaniac> I am using edgy
<tepsipakki> fresh install or an upgrade?
<tuxmaniac> 2.16.1-0ubuntu4
<tuxmaniac> Upgrade
<tepsipakki> try purging gdm and reinstalling it
<tepsipakki> the file should have a correct syntax
<tepsipakki> i think
<tuxmaniac> tepsipakki> Removing gdm ...
<tuxmaniac> hostname: Unknown host
<tuxmaniac> tepsipakki> does that ring a bell?
<tepsipakki> no
* tuxmaniac purges and reinstalls
* tuxmaniac goes for reboot
<tepsipakki> it's something in the prerm
<tuxmaniac> I mean logout
<tepsipakki> make sure that /etc/gdm is clean
<tuxmaniac> oh oh that prerm stuff
<tepsipakki> then install
<tuxmaniac> Yes its clean and I am reinstalls
<tuxmaniac> reinstalling
<tuxmaniac> tepsipakki> It worked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 Yay!!!
<tuxmaniac> a purge and a Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<tuxmaniac> and yes. Everything is back to normalcy
<tuxmaniac> tepsipakki> thanks a million
<tepsipakki> np
<tuxmaniac> tepsipakki> I got other bugs to now look into. Thats 1 down for the day :D
<tepsipakki> me too ;)
<tepsipakki> maybe a simple --force-confmiss or similar would've been enough
<tepsipakki> when reinstalling
<tepsipakki> but purge works
<tuxmaniac> tepsipakki> hmm
<tepsipakki> since gdm.conf* files are conffiles, they won't be created if missing
<tepsipakki> I've been bitten by that as well
<tepsipakki> with another package
<lakin> ugh, laptop keeps freezing on me.  Just locks up.
<gnomefreak> bug #62206
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62206 in linux-source-2.6.17 "Marvell 88E8056 gigabyte LAN interface on asus p5b doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62206
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-10-22
<ubotu> New bug: #155562 in hal (main) "headphones do not mute speakers.  no audio at all after install of Gutsy.  Compiled and installed ALSA drivers.   Why??" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155562
<ubotu> New bug: #155565 in powernowd (main) "powernow gutsy powerpc with G4 doesn't scale cpu frequency" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155565
<ubotu> New bug: #155580 in kdebase (main) "konqueror crash for no apparent reason" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155580
<ubotu> New bug: #155581 in openoffice.org (main) "Cannot deselect highlighted text in writer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155581
<ubotu> New bug: #155582 in kdebase (main) "konqueror crash while setting download directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155582
<ubotu> New bug: #155585 in amarok (main) "Amarok crash when playing a file being encoded at the same time by Ksoundconverter" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155585
<ubotu> New bug: #155586 in amarok (main) "1.4.7 [___stripped][validity: 0.70][frames: 151][xine]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155586
<ubotu> New bug: #155564 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Battery symbol isn't shown upon power plug being pulled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155564
<ubotu> New bug: #155568 in cedet (universe) "Could not install 'cedet-common'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155568
<ubotu> New bug: #155569 in network-manager-applet (main) "Passphrases only work when entered as HEX" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155569
<ubotu> New bug: #155570 in cedet (universe) "Could not install 'speedbar'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155570
<ubotu> New bug: #155571 in winesetuptk (universe) "bug in drives and directory " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155571
<ubotu> New bug: #155572 in network-manager (main) "network-manager gutsy no network devices" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155572
<ubotu> New bug: #155573 in ubuntu "Results descriptions are only partialy shown in tracker-search-tool" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155573
<ubotu> New bug: #155574 in kdebase (main) "konqueror crash when browsing windows folder i386" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155574
<ubotu> New bug: #155575 in cedet (universe) "Could not install '/var/cache/apt/archives/ede_1%3a1.0pre4-2_all.deb'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155575
<ubotu> New bug: #155584 in amarok (main) "amarok crash while updating collection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155584
<ubotu> New bug: #155583 in bittorrent (main) "/usr/bin/btdownloadgui.bittorrent complains about missing wxPython" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155583
<ubotu> New bug: #155589 in tracker (main) "Searching for ogg music shows the item as regular files but not as music" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155589
<ubotu> New bug: #155591 in ubuntu "Gutsy: Black Screen, no control when some things open/close" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155591
<ubotu> New bug: #155566 in tracker (main) "Can't unselect items in tracker-search-tool" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155566
<ubotu> New bug: #155576 in kdebase (main) "/konqueror crash when i removed a cd-rom pull it back i kept its windwos opened but even though it was the same cd it crashed " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155576
<ubotu> New bug: #155587 in amarok (main) "amarok crash when setting a flash to not handle" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155587
<ubotu> New bug: #155588 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice-calc does not actualizes immediatly cross-references, Only does it after exit and enter two times." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155588
<ubotu> New bug: #155577 in kdebase (main) "konqueror crash in image view mode with gwenview plugin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155577
<ubotu> New bug: #155578 in kdebase (main) "/konqueror crash while rolling above tabbed windows with mouse" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155578
<ubotu> New bug: #155579 in kdebase (main) "konqueror while browsing ~ direcoty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155579
<ubotu> New bug: #155590 in ubuntu "text of 'big' tooltips not visible - black on black" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155590
<ubotu> New bug: #155592 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice and GNU Java" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155592
<ubotu> New bug: #155593 in ubuntu "Ubuntu should have some simple to use back-up tool installed by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155593
<chaplan> need help with kopete on gutsy
<chaplan> i get an error and kopete craches on conection to msn
<chaplan> hrlp please
<kostkon> chaplan, for support please go to #ubuntu
<ubotu> New bug: #155596 in kopete (main) "kopete" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155596
<ubotu> New bug: #155597 in gtk-qt-engine (main) "[gutsy] Very frequent crashes of gtk-based apps under Kubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155597
<chaplan> tx
<ubotu> New bug: #155594 in checkgmail (universe) "Checkgmail doesn't start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155594
<ubotu> New bug: #155595 in wine (universe) "libaudio2 package error on installing wine (Gutsy)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155595
<ubotu> New bug: #155598 in ubuntu "NO anda el mouse" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155598
<ubotu> New bug: #155599 in ubuntu "Compiz doesn't works in 7.10 (no windows decoration)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155599
<ubotu> New bug: #155600 in ubuntu "update notifier" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155600
<ubotu> New bug: #155601 in ubuntu "Update Manager and apt-get fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155601
<ubotu> New bug: #155602 in file-roller (main) "Extract button doesn't work properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155602
<ubotu> New bug: #155604 in semantic (universe) "Could not install '/var/cache/apt/archives/semantic_1%3a1.0pre4-2_all.deb'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155604
<ubotu> New bug: #155605 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[users-admin] Delete a group will fail silently if the group is a user's main group" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155605
<ubotu> New bug: #155606 in speechd-el (universe) "Could not install 'speechd-el'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155606
<ubotu> New bug: #155603 in network-manager (main) "[gutsy] network device name change after Gutsy upgrade, suddenly no/intermittent network" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155603
<ubotu> New bug: #155607 in ubuntu "Cannot mount CD-Rom in Virtual Server 2005 R2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155607
<ubotu> New bug: #155608 in ubuntu "Choosing smallest possible partition size for resizing a NTFS partition during installation breaks MBR and install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155608
<ubotu> New bug: #155609 in net-tools (main) "Resuming from suspend causes mac addresses to reset to hw defaults" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155609
<ubotu> New bug: #155610 in hal (main) "Camera (usb mass storage) no longer automounted in Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155610
<ubotu> New bug: #155611 in glibc (main) "Core dump with bad locales directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155611
<ubotu> New bug: #155614 in ubuntu "Screen is blank on lid open" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155614
<ubotu> New bug: #155618 in ubuntu "Video playback using default Xv device shows pink screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155618
<ubotu> New bug: #155619 in ubuntu "I cannot set my screen resolution above 640x480@50hz although my HW supports much better." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155619
<ubotu> New bug: #155620 in alacarte (main) "Rearranging menu entries send them to 'Other'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155620
<ubotu> New bug: #155621 in ubuntu "thunderbird not upgraded in 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155621
<ubotu> New bug: #155623 in knetworkmanager (main) "Gutsy Wireless Encryption BMCWL5 Driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155623
<ubotu> New bug: #155624 in ubuntu "Distribution Upgrade failure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155624
<ubotu> New bug: #155626 in ubuntu "Installing time server synchronization disables access to windows shares" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155626
<ubotu> New bug: #155627 in ubuntu-meta (main) "package ubuntu-minimal 1.79 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155627
<ubotu> New bug: #155628 in nautilus (main) ""skip all"  "replace all" doesn't work." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155628
<ubotu> New bug: #155630 in ubuntu "After md5sum of a Ubuntu DVD the optical drive is unresponsive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155630
<ubotu> New bug: #155631 in ubuntu "Network Manager not working with WPA in Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155631
<ubotu> New bug: #155633 in firefox (main) "Can't update firefox with the update menu?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155633
<ubotu> New bug: #155634 in libexif (main) "[Gutsy] no exif data in Eye of Gnome or Nautilus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155634
<ubotu> New bug: #155636 in accerciser (universe) "[gutsy] typo in accerciser documentation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155636
<pradeep> hi I get this error when I try to boot: [   27.737499] PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:1c.0. How do I find out which device this is?
<sourcercito> lspci -s 00:1c.0
<pradeep> thanks
<sourcercito> any time
<ubotu> New bug: #155638 in ubuntu "Gutsy Compiz malforms Ekiga dialog box" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155638
<ubotu> New bug: #155639 in app-install-data-ubuntu (main) "external harddive didn't work after update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155639
<ubotu> New bug: #155640 in cupsys (main) "Gutsy version of cups-pdf will not output to a link" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155640
<ubotu> New bug: #155641 in icedtea-java7 (universe) "java related /etc/alternatives files broken after upgrading to gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155641
<ubotu> New bug: #155642 in nautilus (main) "Ctrl and Shift select behavior continue indefinitely" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155642
<ubotu> New bug: #155643 in ubuntu "Booting Screen Off Center" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155643
<ubotu> New bug: #155644 in ubuntu "no sound what so ever (new computer)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155644
<ubotu> New bug: #155645 in ubuntu "OpenOffice.org" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155645
<ubotu> New bug: #155646 in cups-pdf (main) "Post Script/PDF print exporting created faulty PDF files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155646
<ubotu> New bug: #155647 in blogtk (universe) "wish: blogtk does not connect to Blogger" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155647
<ubotu> New bug: #155648 in thunderbird (main) "Regression: Thunderbird New Mail sound cuts off before end" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155648
<ubotu> New bug: #155649 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "System Monitor RAM usage differs extremely from top and free" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155649
<ubotu> New bug: #155650 in ubuntu "Zoiper crash when i hangup a call" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155650
<ubotu> New bug: #155651 in firefox (main) "Can't compile with the gtkembedmoz.h of firefox-dev" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155651
<ubotu> New bug: #155653 in hal (main) "Desktop effects could not be enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155653
<ubotu> New bug: #155655 in gnome-terminal (main) "gnome-terminal does not honor display setting when using xephyr-xserver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155655
<ubotu> New bug: #155656 in synaptic (main) "in 7.10 Synaptic Error in reading sources" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155656
<ubotu> New bug: #155657 in ubuntu "'E:Type ‘sudo’ is not known on line 52 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list, E:The list of sources could not be read.'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155657
<ubotu> New bug: #155658 in compiz (main) "window border flaps or oscillates by itself" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155658
<ubotu> New bug: #155659 in debootstrap (main) "Error installing ubuntu 7.10 with Acer Aspire 1650" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155659
<ubotu> New bug: #155660 in ubuntu "[gutsy] select() to /dev/rtc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155660
<ubotu> New bug: #155661 in ubuntu "checkgmail does not start if I have labels to check" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155661
<ubotu> New bug: #155662 in migration-assistant (main) "migration assistant alters windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155662
<ubotu> New bug: #155663 in firefox (main) "esp.startek.com doesn't work on Firefox, but IE 6&7 ok" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155663
<ubotu> New bug: #155667 in xenman (universe) "Error when starting provisioning" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155667
<ubotu> New bug: #155668 in ubuntu "Problems with default KDE splash screen after upgrading from Feisty to Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155668
<ubotu> New bug: #155665 in wine (universe) "[x64] libxml2 support not compiled in to wine, but libxml2 available in ia32-libs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155665
<ubotu> New bug: #155666 in compiz (main) ""Desktop Cube" is geometrically inaccurate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155666
<dholbach> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #155669 in ubuntu "Random system freezes in Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155669
<ubotu> New bug: #155672 in vnc (main) "Xrealvnc seg faults in gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155672
<ubotu> New bug: #155673 in ubuntu "External monitor stopped working after upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155673
<ubotu> New bug: #155671 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice.org crashing when opening this document" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155671
<ubotu> New bug: #155675 in ubuntu "Can't switch to virtual console (Ctrl-Alt-F1) in Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155675
<ubotu> New bug: #155676 in kdepim (main) "Offline to online mode weirdness" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155676
<ubotu> New bug: #155674 in update-manager (main) "unable to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155674
<alljohnny> Hello! Well, i don't know if it is a bug, maybe it is more a RFE (request for enhancement). Using the "new" ntfs-3g support in Ubuntu 7.10, I noticed that if you hit the delete key in the GUI, the selected files are instantly deleted without asking for confirmation. And it is a serious "problem" if you hit the delete key accidentaly, because as far as I know, there is no "trash".
<alljohnny> I have already looked at the forums and there is a post from another user saying exactly what I said but whitout a useful responder till now
<alljohnny> *response
<alljohnny> well, great work on Ubuntu!!! really great! like putting the man on the moon! ;)
<alljohnny> it would just be cool to read: "Are you really sure about deleting those files?!  Notice that there is no trash."  or something like that! :)
<alljohnny> tyvm :D
<thekorn_> good morning dholbach
<ubotu> New bug: #155680 in ubuntu "Firefox freezes ubuntu 7.10, upon pop-up opening" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155680
<ubotu> New bug: #155681 in emacs22 (main) "python-mode seems broken in emacs22" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155681
<ubotu> New bug: #155682 in compiz (main) "compiz segfaults on color filter plugin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155682
<ubotu> New bug: #155683 in poedit (universe) "start poedit had Segmentation fault (core dumped)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155683
<ubotu> New bug: #155684 in ubuntu "Gutsy: USB mouse cursor stops" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155684
<ubotu> New bug: #155685 in xorg (main) "failsaveXServer fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155685
<ubotu> New bug: #155686 in faad2 (multiverse) "Please sync faad2 2.5-5  (multiverse) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155686
<ubotu> New bug: #155687 in ubuntu "Is all about "driver restricted manager". I click on it and nothing, click again, nothing. I can't make my video driver active. I remove the software and installing again, but nothing again. I use Xubuntu 7.10 and my video card is Nvidia GF 2 64mb. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155687
<ubotu> New bug: #155688 in adept (main) "versie upgrade stays active after versie upgrade " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155688
<ubotu> New bug: #155689 in ubuntu "Kernel panic at boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155689
<ubotu> New bug: #155691 in ubuntu "Typo in dialog box: "The list of applications is not availabe"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155691
<ubotu> New bug: #155692 in ubuntu "ctrl-alt-delete or selecting Menu>Quit takes for.. EVER!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155692
<ubotu> New bug: #155695 in ubuntu "Logitech quick cam messenger works "out of the box" with camorama, but does not work in userplane chat or msn. The light comes on the cam when the "show video" button is pressed in userplane chat, but it goes out after a few seconds" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155695
<ubotu> New bug: #155696 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crushed while "join a chat"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155696
<ubotu> New bug: #155697 in nautilus (main) "An empty file - nautilus-debug-log.txt - is sometimes created on the desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155697
<ubotu> New bug: #155699 in nagios-plugins (universe) "nagios Plugin check_imap fails with SSL3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155699
<ubotu> New bug: #155700 in tracker (main) "tracker_get_hit_counts: assertion `query->words' failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155700
<ubotu> New bug: #155702 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "pata_sis fails to enable udma100, which causes a long (~1min) delay at boot. Patch available!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155702
<ubotu> New bug: #155703 in restricted-manager (restricted) "Restricted Manager installs wrong nvidia driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155703
<ubotu> New bug: #155705 in update-manager (main) "update manager fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155705
<ubotu> New bug: #155706 in gnome-panel (main) "[UBUNTU/Gutsy]:Graphical issues using compiz-fusion with nvidia GPU equiped system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155706
<ubotu> New bug: #155709 in nautilus (main) "Taking a long time to open Nautilus windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155709
<ubotu> New bug: #155710 in kdelibs (main) "gutsy proposed kdelibs updates mess up my toolbar icons" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155710
<ubotu> New bug: #155711 in ubuntu "Gutsy: Black screen on bootup and shutdown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155711
<ubotu> New bug: #155712 in ldap-auth-client (universe) "Config questions differ between first install and dpkg-reconfiguration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155712
<ubotu> New bug: #155713 in network-manager (main) "It takes ages to connect to WLAN, constantly asking for password" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155713
<ubotu> New bug: #155714 in gmpc (universe) "Gmpc in (all) ubuntu versions is terrible outdated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155714
<ubotu> New bug: #155716 in update-manager (main) "update-manager fails with fonts updating" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155716
<ubotu> New bug: #155717 in update-manager (main) "Installation of 7.10 finished with attempt to "Upgrade" which crashed." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155717
<ubotu> New bug: #155718 in sbackup (universe) "sbackup fails silently when backup reaches maximum filesize for filesystem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155718
<ubotu> New bug: #155719 in ubuntu "nvidia-glx-legacy driver upgrades to nvidia-glx (gutsy)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155719
<ubotu> New bug: #155722 in fast-user-switch-applet (main) "console-kit-daemon has 60 running processes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155722
<ubotu> New bug: #155723 in ubuntu "X freezes at seemingly random point in time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155723
<ubotu> New bug: #155726 in evince (main) "use nautilus's frame for thumbnails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155726
<ubotu> New bug: #155727 in ubuntu "wireless configuration freeze" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155727
<ubotu> New bug: #155729 in rhythmbox (main) "volume control widget should always appear" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155729
<ubotu> New bug: #155731 in evolution (main) "Events in Evolution calendar dissapear after a few seconds" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155731
<ubotu> New bug: #155732 in gnome-screensaver (main) "Leaving long message in gnome-screensaver locks system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155732
<ubotu> New bug: #155733 in metacity (main) "metacity focus stealing prevention does not seem to be working at all" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155733
<Hobbsee> debian bug 447032
<ubotu> Debian bug 447032 in kdebase "konqueror kde 3.5.8 fail to show http headers" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/447032
<ubotu> New bug: #155734 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice writer hangs on Numberformat" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155734
<ubotu> New bug: #155736 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus freezes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155736
<ubotu> New bug: #155742 in knetworkmanager (main) "wrong status" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155742
<ubotu> New bug: #155743 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "[Gutsy] Gnome doesn't detect monitor change from landscape to portrait mode, nor does it offer a way to rotate the video output" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155743
<ubotu> New bug: #155746 in knetworkmanager (main) "KNetworkManager: can not configure hosts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155746
<ubotu> New bug: #155747 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice crashes when opening settings for page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155747
<ubotu> New bug: #155748 in nautilus-image-converter (universe) "Pictures rotated twice, missing exif data" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155748
<ubotu> New bug: #155750 in openoffice.org2 (main) "i.e. is autocorrected to I.e." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155750
<ubotu> New bug: #155751 in php-memcache (universe) "Current packaged version does not support storage of session information" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155751
<ubotu> New bug: #155752 in update-manager (main) "the distribution upgrade crashed: after a popup window came out saying that some programs were not supported anymore by the actual distribution, and after the close-window button was pressed." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155752
<ubotu> New bug: #155753 in gparted (main) "gparted crashes after finishing a work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155753
<ubotu> New bug: #155754 in gnome-utils (main) "no kernel.log in Systemprotocollviewer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155754
<ubotu> New bug: #155755 in ubuntu "error when upgrading from alternate CD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155755
<ubotu> New bug: #155756 in net-tools (main) "Wrong spelling of "routeing" in netstat" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155756
<ubotu> New bug: #155759 in thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird does not move junk messages into junk folder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155759
<ubotu> New bug: #155757 in linux-meta (main) "[gutsy] Frequent kernel panics" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155757
<ubotu> New bug: #155760 in restricted-manager (restricted) "Restricted driver manager does not start (dup-of: 154214)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155760
<ubotu> New bug: #155761 in gnash (universe) "gnash does not run etrade cash optimizer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155761
<ubotu> New bug: #155762 in ubuntu "Blank Chinese characters" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155762
<ubotu> New bug: #155763 in pwsafe (universe) "Please sync pwsafe 0.2.0-3  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155763
<ubotu> New bug: #155764 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] xdtv aka xawdecode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155764
<ubotu> New bug: #155765 in ubuntu "Keyboard shortcuts changes do not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155765
<ubotu> New bug: #155766 in ubuntu "Installing nvidia-glx drivers hang Gnome" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155766
<ubotu> New bug: #155767 in firefox (main) "firefox can't install addons" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155767
<ubotu> New bug: #155768 in revelation (universe) "Typos in German translation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155768
<ubotu> New bug: #155769 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] chibitracker" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155769
<ubotu> New bug: #155770 in ubuntu-restricted-extras (multiverse) "ubuntu-restricted-extras doesn't recommend gstreamer0.10-pitfdll" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155770
<ubotu> New bug: #155771 in update-manager (main) "sorry the update manager failed to install or upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155771
<ubotu> New bug: #155772 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] AlsaModularSynth" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155772
<ubotu> New bug: #155773 in ubuntu "[Feature Request] Include a hugemem kernel type with ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155773
<ubotu> New bug: #155774 in ubuntu "7.10 install freezes during boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155774
<ubotu> New bug: #155775 in nip2 (universe) "nip2 menu item wants to start non-existant /usr/bin/run-nip2.sh" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155775
<ubotu> New bug: #155776 in gucharmap (main) "[Gutsy] Gucharmap doesn't display all the characters properly, even in the Latin script" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155776
<ubotu> New bug: #155777 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] gigedit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155777
<ubotu> New bug: #155778 in iproute (main) "package iproute 20070313-1ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155778
<ubotu> New bug: #155780 in language-support-zh (main) "[Gusty] Installation of Chinese language support borks the keyboard" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155780
<ubotu> New bug: #155781 in kvm (universe) "wrong path to linux_boot.bin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155781
<ubotu> New bug: #155779 in firefox (main) "no url display" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155779
<ubotu> New bug: #155782 in evince (main) "odd display corruption" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155782
<ubotu> New bug: #155784 in openssl (main) "[gutsy] /usr/lib/libssl.so missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155784
<ubotu> New bug: #155785 in xboard (universe) "package xboard None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/xboard.list] failed to install/upgrade: failed in buffer_write(fd) (10, ret=-1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155785
<ubotu> New bug: #155786 in visualboyadvance (universe) "VBA hangs when closed. Must be killed with -9" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155786
<ubotu> New bug: #155787 in audacious-plugins (universe) "package audacious-plugins None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/audacious-plugins.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/audacious/General/libcurl.so', which is also in package audacious-plugins-extra" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155787
<ubotu> New bug: #155788 in kdebase (main) "KDE blocks digital camera detection as usb-scsi disk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155788
<ubotu> New bug: #155789 in geda-gschem (universe) "Please sync geda-gschem 1:1.0.1.20070626-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155789
<ubotu> New bug: #155790 in xchat (universe) "package xchat-common None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/xchat-common.list] failed to install/upgrade: failed in buffer_write(fd) (10, ret=-1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155790
<ubotu> New bug: #155791 in gmt (universe) "Please sync gmt 4.0-2  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155791
<persia> bug #152918
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 152918 in audacious-plugins "Try to replace libcurl.so from audacious-plugins-extra" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/152918
<ubotu> New bug: #155792 in pcsc-lite (universe) "32-bit applications don't work with 64-bit pcscd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155792
<ubotu> New bug: #155795 in ubuntu "nautilus as root, can not access smb" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155795
<ubotu> New bug: #155797 in postgrey (universe) "postgrey doesn't start if slapd isn't up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155797
<ubotu> New bug: #155793 in rubrica (universe) "package rubrica None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/rubrica.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/contacts.png', which is also in package contacts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155793
<ubotu> New bug: #155794 in pam (main) "pam_env can't open /etc/default/locale " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155794
<ubotu> New bug: #155796 in python-scipy (universe) "Please sync python-scipy 0.5.2-7  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155796
<ubotu> New bug: #155798 in postgrey (universe) "uninitialized variable warning" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155798
<ubotu> New bug: #155799 in openoffice.org (main) "Format > Page crashes Office" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155799
<ubotu> New bug: #155801 in network-manager-applet (main) "need to kill nm-applet in order to use static wifi configuration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155801
<ubotu> New bug: #155803 in ubuntu "[gytsy] sig11 something crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155803
<ubotu> New bug: #155804 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] tclabc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155804
 * persia hugs thekorn for vast improvements to python-launchpad-bugs
<ubotu> New bug: #155811 in ubuntu "printers print garbage after dist upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155811
<ubotu> New bug: #155812 in ltsp (main) "no local devices in thunar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155812
<ubotu> New bug: #155809 in claws-mail (universe) "claws-mail does not create an aplication menu item" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155809
<ubotu> New bug: #155810 in gnome-screensaver (main) "Never activates with x2x and mouse on other screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155810
<ubotu> New bug: #155806 in ubuntu "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155806
<ubotu> New bug: #155807 in wavesurfer (universe) "Sound is faulty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155807
<ubotu> New bug: #155813 in update-manager (main) "Wrong msg-icon in Distribution-upgrade finish" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155813
<ubotu> New bug: #155814 in ubuntu "miro "unknown runtime error"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155814
<ubotu> New bug: #155817 in compiz (main) "backstep in Pidgin and fadeout light in compiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155817
<ubotu> New bug: #155818 in ubuntu "missing support in MythBuntu:  MSI TV @nywhere and it's accompanying remote control" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155818
<ubotu> New bug: #155819 in postr (universe) "Postr version not reported under Help > About" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155819
<ubotu> New bug: #155820 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "(amd64) no sound when using pulseaudio" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155820
<Psi-Jack> Heh
<Psi-Jack> That's not a bug! That's just someone that didn't read the directions!
<Psi-Jack> I got flash working with pulseaudio just fine.
<Hobbsee> reject it :)
<Psi-Jack> Unless its... 64-bit issues.
<Psi-Jack> Which I can't test right now. Maybe later. ;)
<persia> Psi-Jack: Please do include a pointer to the instructions when rejecting it (and no, it's not a 64-bit problem, or at least there are working 64-bit installations)
<Psi-Jack> Well, I'm not a maintainer. ;)
<Psi-Jack> I just saw that. ;)
<Psi-Jack> But, actually..  I'm looking into another more serious show-stopper bug now.
<Psi-Jack> I had installed KDE stuff, basically most everything from kubuntu-desktop, but without the usplash, and branding and stuff..
<Psi-Jack> And now, when I login from gdm to Gnome2, I get: unable to initialize HAL. Really annoying too. gnome-mount shuts off, nm-applet fails, even update-notifier. :/
<persia> Psi-Jack: That seems to be being reported often lately, and it apparently non-trivial to reproduce.  If you can determine the cause, there may be much rejoicing.
<Psi-Jack> Heh.
<Psi-Jack> Yeah.
<Psi-Jack> I'm TRYING to find the cause. There's no viable explanation to WHY it's happening though.
<ubotu> New bug: #155823 in distributed-net (multiverse) "wrong ACL on log file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155823
<persia> Psi-Jack: Yep :)  Good luck.
<Psi-Jack> Hmm
<Psi-Jack> Is there a known quick-fix for it, at the moment? So I can try to re-produce it?
<sponix> So... Everyone already knows about the opebsd-inetd not having an entry in /etc/init.d/inetd riiight ?
<ubotu> New bug: #155822 in openoffice.org (main) "Alternative Icon Styles in OpenOffice.org" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155822
<persia> sponix: Why would an inetd server have an entry in the inetd service table?
<sponix> sysv-rc-conf shows it as something it can toggle on/off though... so that makes me wonder
<persia> Psi-Jack: Not as far as I know.  There may be hints in one of the bugs (I haven't encountered it)
<Psi-Jack> Okay. I'll check the bug reports on it.
<sponix> no.. I'm saying there is no script to run "inetd" in /etc/init.d/
<persia> sponix: Ah.  My mistake.  Does it have an upstart job?
<sponix> ya know.. like samba has /etc/init.d/samba the inetd super server should have /etc/init.d/inetd
<sponix> persia: it _must_ and that is what sysv-rc-conf picked up on
<sponix> persia: where are upstart jobs located ?
<persia> sponix: /etc/event.d/
<ubotu> New bug: #155821 in postr (universe) "Postr menu entry, upper left corner of application window and About window don't display the Postr icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155821
<sponix> something tells me I have to read on upstart
<ubotu> New bug: #155824 in devil (universe) "Can't include DevIL libs with g++ 4.2 (ILvoid)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155824
<ubotu> New bug: #155825 in pytables (universe) "Python-tables could not upgrade during feisty to gutsy upgrade. Fiesty to gutsy upgrade failed." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155825
<sponix> persia: do you see anything on it in there ?
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm
<Psi-Jack> I'm gonna try something. See if I get that HAL failure on another new fresh account..
<Psi-Jack> BRB
<persia> sponix: I don't see anythig, but I don't have openbsd-inetd installed.
<ubotu> New bug: #155826 in cupsys (main) "networked printer spits out extra blank page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155826
<ubotu> New bug: #155827 in ubuntu "kismet new version released 2007-10-R1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155827
<ubotu> New bug: #155828 in moodle-book (universe) "package moodle-book 1.6.3-1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155828
<sponix> persia: its the default inetd !
<sponix> persia: the /usr/sbin/inetd is it
<persia> sponix: Right.  I don't have /usr/sbin/inetd
<sponix> so, you aren't on Gusty, or you removed openbsd-inetd package ?
<persia> sponix: Maybe neither.  This machine was originally installed in a non-recommended manner, a long time ago.  It's at least 99% gutsy, but that doesn't affect anything related to that bug.
<ubotu> New bug: #155830 in ubuntu "Ubuntu upgrade requires constant intervention" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155830
<Psi-Jack> Okay, this is wierd. The problem still existed in the new fresh account, however, did not openly give the error of failed to initialize HAL.
<Psi-Jack> So I switched back to my normal account, and kick-restarted the dbus service, and suddenly everything's working perfectly. Something along the lines of dbus is definately the cause of this issue.
<persia> Psi-Jack: Perhaps the encountered problem and the HAL initialisation failure are only lightly linked (or not at all).  There could be some deeper race condition, etc.
<ubotu> New bug: #155831 in mercurial (universe) "0.95 is released" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155831
<ubotu> New bug: #155832 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main (main) "Switcher plugin acts oddly when only one window is open" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155832
<Psi-Jack> Yeah. I started having this HAPPEN when I installed KDE in full. Basically everything kubuntu-desktop has, but without kubuntu-desktop itself, cause I didn't want the branding or usplash, etc.
<Psi-Jack> I do know Gnome2 and KDE share DBus, that was kinda part of the idea behind DBus, IIRC.
<Psi-Jack> Hmm
<Psi-Jack> kdm drops in S13kdm, in rc2.d as well, which could be partly an issue, since there was that race issue according to the bug report I'm reading.
<ubotu> New bug: #155833 in update-manager (main) "cdromupgrade doesn't work with current Gutsy alternative CD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155833
<sponix> Psi-Jack: you breaking things already ?
<ubotu> New bug: #155834 in signing-party (universe) "Please sync signing-party 0.4.12-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155834
<ubotu> New bug: #154736 in ubuntu "Gutsy 7.10 Crashed on Upgrade Installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154736
<ubotu> New bug: #155835 in ubuntu "partitioner/wine" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155835
<ubotu> New bug: #155836 in ubuntu "drop in wireless connection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155836
<Psi-Jack> Argh.
<Psi-Jack> What'd I miss? I crashed after I heard X-Chat ding from my name spoken.
<Psi-Jack> Well not crashed, but my system slowed down to a literal crawl.
<persia> Psi-Jack: In this channel, you only missed join/part messages.
<Psi-Jack> Hmm
<ubotu> New bug: #154745 in ubuntu "samba network will not install for shared folders on ver 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154745
<ubotu> New bug: #154749 in ubuntu "seamonkey installer bin will not oper in ubuntu desktop ver 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154749
<ubotu> New bug: #155837 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice.org hangs with a theme other than "Human" when using menu items of "Insert", "Format" or "Tools"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155837
<ubotu> New bug: #155839 in openct (universe) "Please sync openct_0.6.14-2 from Debian unstable (main) to Ubuntu hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155839
<ubotu> New bug: #155840 in gnome-power-manager (main) "UI for display brightness inconsistent" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155840
<Psi-Jack> Heh
<Psi-Jack> I think I'm gonna try to find this bug through virtualbox, instead of my own live desktop. :p
<Psi-Jack> I think....
<Psi-Jack> And I'm making a VERY quick guess here.. installing kdm, will start showing it. I ALMOST bet you.
<Psi-Jack> Even if you don't even USE kdm instead of gdm.
<ubotu> New bug: #155841 in ubuntu "Install base software 7.10 Alternate failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155841
<Psi-Jack> Anyway, I got one more. What's the deal with Nvidia drivers causing text consoles to fail? Any ideas on that? I'm looking up bugs on it in the launchpad, but not finding it under a search of "nvidia console"
<persia> Psi-Jack: That's another one that doesn't happen for everyone.  For me, it takes about 5 seconds of screen garbage to generate the console, but it works.  It may be related to the use of the kernel framebuffer, but that's just speculation.
<Psi-Jack> Hmm. Yeah, I noticed it doesn't happen on my brother's AMD64 system. He's got a PCI-Express Nvidia card, while I have an AGP Nvidia card.
<Psi-Jack> Hmm. Based on this bug report, I could uninstall usplash, and maybe it'll work? I reaaaaaaally need my console more than that splash, anyway, in case of system hangs. ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #155842 in ubuntu "whiteglass pointer color is off" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155842
<Psi-Jack> ubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package itself, correct?
<ubotu> New bug: #155844 in gnome-utils (main) "Can not see hidden log files with System log viewer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155844
<ubotu> New bug: #155049 in debian-installer (main) "beautiful" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155049
<ubotu> New bug: #155843 in ubuntu "nginx rc.d order number is small than dnsnameserver?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155843
<ubotu> New bug: #155165 in ubuntu "Software Sources ALL unselected, if no internet on Ubuntu 7.10 install (dup-of: 154095)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155165
<ubotu> New bug: #155266 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "leaving an account and switching to another one doesn't close all running processes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155266
<ubotu> New bug: #155845 in ubuntu-restricted-extras (multiverse) "Flash will be installed according to description, but is not" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155845
<ubotu> New bug: #155846 in ubuntu "IDE HDD problem with i965 ICH8R Southbridge" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155846
<ubotu> New bug: #155351 in ubuntu "chipet Realtek don't boot in my system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155351
<ubotu> New bug: #155847 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice.org crashes after drawing-attempt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155847
<ubotu> New bug: #155848 in ubuntu "Update manager fails to update after an update is done." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155848
<ubotu> New bug: #155849 in knetworkmanager (main) "[gusty] knetworkmanager hangs at 28% when connecting with encryption" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155849
<ubotu> New bug: #155850 in ubuntu "[gutsy] hald fails to start at boot due to dbus not running" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155850
<ubotu> New bug: #154970 in ubuntu "no sound on Toshiba p100" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154970
<ubotu> New bug: #155851 in update-manager-core (main) "Upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy Gibbon fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155851
<ubotu> New bug: #155852 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "Installation of the package breaks automatic version detection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155852
<ubotu> New bug: #155853 in ubuntu "Gparted doesn't load 7.10 x64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155853
<ubotu> New bug: #155854 in update-manager (main) "during disribution upgrade: Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/dists/edgy/main-edgy/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found [IP: 88.191.250.18 80]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155854
<ubotu> New bug: #155855 in gnomeradio (universe) "GStreamer Warning when starting gnomeradio" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155855
<ubotu> New bug: #155856 in software-properties (main) "isarel does not appear as an option on "software sources"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155856
<ubotu> New bug: #155857 in nautilus (main) "[Gutsy] Natuilus usability issue with location bar. Difficult to get focus on folder contents" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155857
<ubotu> New bug: #155858 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.81 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /tmp/tmpUKuZkI/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155858
<ubotu> New bug: #155859 in initramfs-tools (main) "SATA ICH6M drivers not supported Ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155859
<ubotu> New bug: #155860 in update-manager (main) "Error during update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155860
<ubotu> New bug: #155861 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] cGmail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155861
<ubotu> New bug: #155862 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed very often" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155862
<ubotu> New bug: #155863 in dolphin (main) "moving files from desktop doesn't work in dolphin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155863
<ubotu> New bug: #155864 in ubuntu "Skewed Screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155864
<ubotu> New bug: #155865 in realtime-lsm (universe) "[gutsy] realtime.ko module does not load when apparmor module is loaded" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155865
<ubotu> New bug: #155866 in apturl (main) "Check if another package manager is already running before asking password" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155866
<ubotu> New bug: #155867 in network-manager (main) "kill switch induces mystifying failure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155867
<ubotu> New bug: #155869 in deskbar-applet (main) "deskbar-applet crashed with IOError in connect()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155869
<ubotu> New bug: #155870 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] TrueCrypt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155870
<ubotu> New bug: #155871 in restricted-manager (restricted) "restricted-manager won't start." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155871
<ubotu> New bug: #155188 in ubuntu "feisty md5 error upgrade to 7.1" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155188
<ubotu> New bug: #155872 in apport (main) "apport isn't reading GNOME proxy settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155872
<ubotu> New bug: #155873 in kdebase (main) "kde applications turn öäå into a mess when used in Gnome and with a different language" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155873
<ubotu> New bug: #154933 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice 2.3 cannot open odt with images" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154933
<ubotu> New bug: #155874 in network-manager (main) "Network broken when WIFI disabled using hardware switch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155874
<ubotu> New bug: #155875 in kdemultimedia (main) "kmix: please add "reset to defaults" button" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155875
<ubotu> New bug: #155877 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice disappear from gnome menu when install broffice.org in gutsy" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155877
<ubotu> New bug: #154764 in update-manager (main) "distribution upgrade opens after already been upgraded" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154764
<ubotu> New bug: #155189 in ubuntu "feisty md5 error upgrade to 7.1 (dup-of: 155188)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155189
<ubotu> New bug: #155190 in ubuntu "feisty md5 error upgrade to 7.1 (dup-of: 155188)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155190
<ubotu> New bug: #155205 in gnome-panel (main) "NVIDIA" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155205
<ubotu> New bug: #155879 in ubuntu "Gutsy installation freezes when network is missconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155879
<ubotu> New bug: #155884 in apport (main) "apport - No crash report notifications in Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155884
<ubotu> New bug: #155885 in network-manager (main) "Network Manager is ignoring dhcp lease" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155885
<ubotu> New bug: #155886 in ubuntu "Partition problems with RAID1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155886
<ubotu> New bug: #155880 in xf86-input-evtouch (universe) "xserver-xorg-input-evtouch causes xorg crashes on amd64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155880
<ubotu> New bug: #155881 in gnome-media (main) "gnome-sound-recorder works very bad" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155881
<ubotu> New bug: #155882 in ubuntu "System clock runs too fast depending on CPU charge" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155882
<ubotu> New bug: #155883 in ekiga (main) "Ekiga refuses to start and gives no message at all in terminal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155883
<ubotu> New bug: #155888 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus refuses to exit, and uses up 100% of CPU" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155888
<ubotu> New bug: #155889 in ubuntu "adjust the brightness setting and the cpu ?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155889
<ubotu> New bug: #147829 in startupmanager (universe) "startupmanager crashed with TypeError in set_active_theme() (dup-of: 146297)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147829
<ubotu> New bug: #150292 in startupmanager (universe) "startupmanager crashed with TypeError in set_active_theme() (dup-of: 146297)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150292
<ubotu> New bug: #155891 in kdebluetooth (main) "KBluetooth always opens "bluetooth:/" with Konqueror" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155891
<ubotu> New bug: #155892 in compiz (main) "gtk-window-decorator drawing error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155892
<ubotu> New bug: #155893 in ubuntu "User switcher doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155893
<ubotu> New bug: #155894 in gstreamer (universe) "Can't play realaudio" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155894
<ubotu> New bug: #155895 in ubuntu "openoffice Writer crash on spellcheck" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155895
<ubotu> New bug: #155896 in dpkg (main) "dpkg blocks  updating" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155896
<ubotu> New bug: #155897 in kdevelop (universe) "Kdevelop "Find in Files" fails with status 123" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155897
<ubotu> New bug: #155899 in bash (main) "command_not_found_handle bash mechanism only passes single arg" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155899
<ubotu> New bug: #155898 in synaptic (main) "Can't install Amavisd-new, Amavisd-new-milter." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155898
<ubotu> New bug: #155905 in audacity (universe) "audacity shows accented Latin letters instead of Russian" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155905
<ubotu> New bug: #155900 in restricted-manager (restricted) "restricted-manager starts only with C locale" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155900
<ubotu> New bug: #155901 in kopete (main) "kopete chrashes when connecting to MSN" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155901
<ubotu> New bug: #155902 in cupsys (main) "upgrade to gutsy broke printing to remote cups printer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155902
<ubotu> New bug: #155903 in xserver-xgl (universe) "loading xserver-xgl will crash X when opening a new window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155903
<ubotu> New bug: #155908 in ubuntu "Windos importer in installer don't find renamed Doc&Sett directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155908
<ubotu> New bug: #155910 in gnome-panel (main) "screen wont allow resolutions but the highest resolution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155910
<ubotu> New bug: #155911 in totem (main) "unable to play dvd-totem plugins unavailable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155911
<ubotu> New bug: #155913 in nautilus (main) "[wish] alt+tab to switch between windows while dragging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155913
<ubotu> New bug: #155914 in dpkg (main) "dpkg --configure -a fails when acpid is running because invoke-rc.d fails." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155914
<ubotu> New bug: #155915 in kde-guidance (main) "Powermanager dosen't show CPU speed and won't let set CPU states" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155915
<ubotu> New bug: #155916 in cups-pdf (main) "cups-pdf.conf Out has no effect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155916
<ubotu> New bug: #155920 in ubuntu "crash in update version from 7.04 to 7.10 " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155920
<ubotu> New bug: #155924 in hal (main) "IEEE 802.11b PRISM3 not recognized correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155924
<ubotu> New bug: #155925 in ubuntu "lost sda1 partition on reboot, re-partitioned with fdisk and it reappears (reproducible)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155925
<ubotu> New bug: #155926 in rhythmbox (main) "New notification-area icon in Gutsy sucks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155926
<ubotu> New bug: #155922 in adept (main) "Getting Upgrade prerequisites failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155922
<ubotu> New bug: #155923 in lockdev (main) "liblockdev1 missing in gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155923
<ubotu> New bug: #155917 in virtualbox-ose (universe) "Virtualbox is not set up correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155917
<ubotu> New bug: #155918 in ubuntu "Gutsy Installer fails using VESA driver on Thinkpad T60p with ATI FireGL v5250 video card" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155918
<ubotu> New bug: #155919 in ktorrent (main) "plugin search little bug plugins/search/searchprefpage.cpp:52" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155919
<ubotu> New bug: #155928 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed during installation of Gusty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155928
<ubotu> New bug: #155930 in synaptic (main) ""Unmark all" clears the package list (!)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155930
<ubotu> New bug: #155931 in pidgin (main) "pidgin want start in gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155931
<ubotu> New bug: #155932 in mpd (universe) "mpd has difficulties to connect to icecast" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155932
<ubotu> New bug: #155933 in ubuntu "Clicking in a window fails to get focus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155933
<ubotu> New bug: #155934 in xubuntu-meta (main) "Psi breaks when enabling compositing [xubuntu]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155934
<ubotu> New bug: #155935 in gnome-terminal (main) "do not print by transparent printer esc[5i and [4i" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155935
<ubotu> New bug: #155936 in tracker (main) "trackerd hangs during indexing of the attached files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155936
<mbt> bdmurray: I have a question pertaining to the last question you answered in the previous session... what are your thoughts on priorities with, for example, bug 131526?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131526 in openoffice.org "[gutsy] OpenOffice crashes/hangs on errors in current gtk theme" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/131526
<bdmurray> mbt: Let me look at the bug
<mbt> bdmurray: No problem :).
<bdmurray> I think that High seems appropriate.
<mbt> OK.  I was curious because that one seems to be the subject of some debate
<mbt> And has many dups
<bdmurray> If it happened with the default theme I think it would be critical
<mbt> Okiedokey.  Thanks!
<joumetal> <ubuntu_demon> QUESTION : if you decide to join the bug-squad team on launchpad will your email be flooded with bug reports and such ?
<bdmurray> Also given the quantity of High and Critical bugs in openoffice.org I'm not certain the distinction means much at the moment.
<bdmurray> No, if you were to join the ubuntu-bugs mailing list then you would be flooded with mail.
<joumetal> <amarillion>  QUESTION: what time of the 6-month cycle can you be most effective as a bug triager?
<bdmurray> The bugsquad team does not receive e-mail regarding bugs.
<bdmurray> Towards the end of the release cycle we are more conservative about changing software, so I say the beginning and middle.
<bdmurray> Does that seem too vague?
<amarillion> Well, I did notice that bugs tend to get less attention at the end
<giftnudel> amarillion: you need a lobby for a bug
<giftnudel> if it affects a lot of people, it will get attention :)
<amarillion> Well... now that you mention it...
<mbt> giftnudel: That's why many days I wish I were better at working with software than I am :-P
<amarillion> I'm bitten by #149573
<bdmurray> bug 149573
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 149573 in linux-source-2.6.22 "gutsy beta live CD hangs during boot on compaq presario V3417LA" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149573
<bdmurray> amarillion: Are you one of the commenters on that bug?
<amarillion> Yes, Martijn van Iersel is me
<bdmurray> And it still happens with the final version?
<amarillion> I did my best to provide all necessary info
<amarillion> Is there a new kernel between the rc and final?
<amarillion> I'll test it anyway
<bdmurray> That is a good point there might not be
<bdmurray> Is your BIOS up to date also?
<amarillion> Yes, at least it was a month ago
<ubotu> New bug: #155939 in ubuntu "No Sound on Toshiba Laptop Model Satellite L30" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155939
<bdmurray> amarillion: I'll bring the bug up with the kernel bug person
<amarillion> Ok, I can confirm that the problem persists with the final release, I'll add a note
<bdmurray> okay, if you could also update the summary / title that would be great
<amarillion> Will do
<amarillion> thanks for the attention :) anyway, I guess my question really is, what to do when your bug doesn't get enough attention? Is it ok to log in to IRC and just bug other people about it?
<ubotu> New bug: #155940 in ubuntu "Kubuntu Gutsy freeze after upgrade from Feisty :- xserver-xorg-video-trident" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155940
<ubotu> New bug: #155942 in nautilus (main) "High RAM usage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155942
<ubotu> New bug: #155943 in logcheck (main) "logcheck reports clean lines from amavis" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155943
<bdmurray> For now at least.  We might cut you off later. ;)
<giftnudel> amarillion: I really like to have a answer to that too
<Nafallo> haha
<giftnudel> The problem is always, that only difficult bug reports don't get enough attention
<giftnudel> because nobody has a clue
<bdmurray> So bringing it here or on the mailing list would be fine.
<giftnudel> a lot of my "blocker" bug reports haven't gotten attention as I had no other information but no one could reproduce it
<giftnudel> but thanks for the clarification
<ubotu> New bug: #155944 in debian-installer (main) "Alternate installer fails, asks for Gutsy CD" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155944
<ubotu> New bug: #155945 in pptp-linux (main) "Only a single PPTP-Linux VPN connection allowed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155945
<bdmurray> giftnudel: Is there one you would like me to look at?
<giftnudel> not anymore since the problems went away at some time during feisty, but I have problems with my laptop I need to report with gutsy
<giftnudel> but this is all about the intel experimental display drivers i suppose
<giftnudel> (they are known upstream)
<bdmurray> Some -intel driver bug have been resolved recently
<giftnudel> well my system locks up hard when suspending (which it did fine with feisty)
<giftnudel> but I need to check it's really intel first
<giftnudel> so this is just chrystal ball stuff
<giftnudel> Thank you for offering your help, though
<ubotu> New bug: #155947 in libnss-ldap (main) "ldap config  causes Ubuntu to hang at a reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155947
<ubotu> New bug: #155948 in debian-installer (main) "salir" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155948
<amarillion> Are we winning the war on bugs?
<amarillion> Or are they introduced faster than they are fixed?
<joumetal> number of bugs is growing.
<bdmurray> Not every bug reported is really a bug so comparing the ratio of bugs fixed to reported wouldn't be quite fair.
<bdmurray> Additionally some of the total number of bug reports are unmarked duplicates.
<amarillion> I guess the more popular ubuntu gets, the more bugs get reported
<bdmurray> I'd agree there.
<lifeless> heh
<lifeless> bdmurray: I've been meaning to raise an issue I'm seeing more and more of, which is folk saying 'I have a bug, I posted a patch/fix/way to correct it, but it is ignored'
<bdmurray> lifeless: Where do they say this?  And do you have an idea of how to search for those?  Would they be bugs with a patch?
<lifeless> mainly folk that know me, telling me directly.
<lifeless> examples - there was the kernel blktrace flag.
<lifeless> which was trivial (turn on the config option), and sat for IIRC a year
<lifeless> there's an acpi one right now for fschk, let me dig it up
<joumetal> Could someone confirm bug 155957. Package is wrong sorry.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 155957 in pcmcia-cs "pnp-utils and pnpbios-tools have same files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155957
<ubotu> New bug: #155949 in network-manager-applet (main) "vpnc password information is asked each time instead of using values stored in gnome keyring" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155949
<ubotu> New bug: #155950 in efax-gtk (universe) "Please merge efax-gtk (3.0.15-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155950
<bdmurray> Given the volume of kernel bugs it can be hard to find ones regarding easy fixes like config options.  However, we have agreed with the kernel team to start using some tags like "bitesize" and "cherry-pick" to identify those easy fixes.
<lifeless> bdmurray: e.g. bug 49240
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 49240 in acpid "on_ac_power script returns 255 during boot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/49240
<ubotu> New bug: #145304 in evolution-data-server "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in memcpy()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/145304
<ubotu> New bug: #150782 in evolution "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in g_list_last()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150782
<ubotu> New bug: #155954 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "Xorg ATI driver somewhat supports ATI Radeon IGP " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155954
<ubotu> New bug: #155955 in ubuntu "lbreakout2 pauses and becomes windowed every 10-15 minutes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155955
<amarillion> Is there a way to, say... get notified by stale bugs? But not all of them, just a random set?
<amarillion> I mean, bugsquad beginners could sign up and get notified for a predetermined "flow" of bugs.
<amarillion> e.g. 10 per week
<amarillion> If that bug doesn't see activity in response to that, the next in line gets notified...
<bdmurray> amarillion: What would the desired result of that be?
<amarillion> Well, I'd like to help but where do I start?
<giftnudel> a simple list of old bugs that one can look at would be a nice thing
<amarillion> If there was just a reasonable amount of work that I could take responsibility of...
<bdmurray> I think just taking 2 or 3 bugs would help out a lot.
<bdmurray> Lets look at one recently report like 155955 together if you want.
<amarillion> OK
<bdmurray> So looking at the bug I notice it doesn't have a package
<ubotu> New bug: #155904 in gdm (main) "password passed thru to pidgin when unlocking screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155904
<ubotu> New bug: #155957 in pcmcia-cs (universe) "pnp-utils and pnpbios-tools have same files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155957
<ubotu> New bug: #155958 in ubuntu "KONICA MINOLTA 2430DL print problems with gnome" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155958
<ubotu> New bug: #155959 in firefox (main) "firefox segv after ubuntu upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155959
<bdmurray> they mention lbreakout2 which I haven't heard of, so I'll see if that package is available in an ubuntu repository
<giftnudel> (and no version)
<amarillion> Yeah, that should be lbreakout2, it's in synaptic
<bdmurray> okay, so that's an easy change
<ubotu> New bug: #155960 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox crashed" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155960
<amarillion> Looking at the kernel version, the report is for gutsy
<bdmurray> It also says they are running compiz? Does anybody have it working?
<amarillion> Yes, I've got compiz
<amarillion> I'll install it
<bdmurray> Okay, then I guess you'll have to play it for a bit. ;)
<amarillion> The "also affects distribution/package" confuses me a bit...
<bdmurray> Okay, that's not what you want to click.
<bdmurray> Above that in the yellow row there is a downwards arrow
<bdmurray> If you click that some new stuff will show up
<amarillion> ahh
<bdmurray> The first being a package box
<bdmurray> That's where we want to put lbreakout2
<amarillion> yes, I did it
<amarillion> Ok, I'll try to confirm it...
<bdmurray> Great, so now anyone looking for lbreakout2 bugs will be able to find this bug.
<bdmurray> Which never would have happened when it didn't have a package, so this is a big help.
<ubotu> New bug: #155964 in hpijs (universe) "No prinring with HPLIP: (/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip) stopped with status 3!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155964
<ubotu> New bug: #155965 in hplip (main) "After Feisty->Gutsy upgrade, HP DESKJET 895C is no longer "power on"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155965
<ubotu> New bug: #155951 in ubuntu "(gusty)update manager sees updates but will not dwnload or install them  " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155951
<ubotu> New bug: #155966 in ubuntu "7.10 install cd locks up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155966
<amarillion> bdmurray, in the case of the lbreakout2 bug: I can't confirm this, but anyway, I guess the developer should be notified, right? It's unlikely anything is going to happen otherwise.
<ubotu> New bug: #155967 in evolution (main) "set the IMAP server directory in evolution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155967
<ubotu> New bug: #155969 in update-manager (main) "upgrade to 7.04 crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155969
<ubotu> New bug: #155970 in update-manager (main) "Kubuntu Dist Upgrade won't stop running" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155970
<bdmurray> amarillion: so you were unable to recreate with Compiz?  What video driver are you using?
<amarillion> i810
<amarillion> I was about to notify the developer... should I?
<bdmurray> It would be useful to add what you did to the comments and the specific version of lbreakout2 you tested with.
<amarillion> Ok
<ubotu> New bug: #155971 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Gutsy regression: ipw3945 goes up to 100%CPU. No way to kill the process." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155971
<bdmurray> What developer were you going to notify?
<amarillion> This guy here: http://lgames.sourceforge.net/contact.php
<bdmurray> That's an idea.  It might also be best to rule out the proprietary nvidia driver first though.
<amarillion> Ok, I'll ask the reporter to try it with the open source driver. That is the nv driver, right?
<bdmurray> Yes, that is correct.
<ubotu> New bug: #155974 in ubuntu "Inconsistency in power management brightness adjustement " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155974
<ubotu> New bug: #155975 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 7.10 takes way too long to boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155975
<ubotu> New bug: #155976 in ubuntu "[Gutsy] 'desktop effects could not be enabled' asus AGP  v3800m  (32MB) graphics card" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155976
<amarillion> OK, I added a note. Now let's wait and see.
<amarillion> Thanks bdmurray, I'm going off to bad
<amarillion> s/bad/bed/
<ubotu> New bug: #155979 in ubuntu "Encryption on Gutsy fails and no icon associated to the action" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155979
<ubotu> New bug: #155981 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main (main) "compiz-fusion Cube has only 2 faces " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155981
<ubotu> New bug: #155982 in nautilus (main) "Video driver crash dell e521 x1300pro ati restricted driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155982
<tumbleweed> can I ask why this bug is "Wishlist"? it looks *really* important: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/59695
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 59695 in acpi-support "default value in power.sh potentially kills laptop disks" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<keescook> bdmurray: what was the bug # that addressed the p-lp-b subscribers() functionality?
<ubotu> New bug: #155987 in debian-installer (main) "Installer doesn't support mounting existing encryption volumes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155987
<bdmurray> keescook: I don't think it has been merged yet, let me find the bug
<bdmurray> bug 153946
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153946 in update-manager "Upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 Fails (dup-of: 153980)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153946
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153980 in update-manager "7.04->7.10 "Upgrade" fails: "Getting upgrade prerequisites failed"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153980
<bdmurray> nope, not that one. ;)
<keescook> heh
<bdmurray> bug 153846
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153846 in python-launchpad-bugs "bug.subsribers: also parse 'also notified' and 'from duplicates'" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153846
<Toma-> Is there a smarter way to capture an oops kernel crash yet? I dont have a digital camera thatll capture it correctly...
<keescook> hunh, weird.  yeah, it's not merged yet.  I got weird behavior from using the old subscribers() stuff.
<ubotu> New bug: #155989 in openoffice.org (main) "I am tying to priont a document as portrait, and it is printing it as landscape" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155989
<ogasawara> Toma-: after the kernel crash, are you able to access a terminal and view dmesg output?
<Toma-> no, its a hard lockup
<ogasawara> Toma-: are you able to boot to a known good kernel and take a look at /var/log/kern.log.0 and possibly see the oops in there?
<Toma-> i thought a sysrq magic key sequence made logging possible?
<Toma-> ogasawara➔ yep
<ubotu> New bug: #155990 in drupal5 (universe) "Several security updates and bugfixes in Drupal 5.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155990
<ubotu> New bug: #155991 in ubuntu "compiz requires multiple restarts to work." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155991
<Toma-> Really need to get Bug 31857 closed.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 31857 in linux-source-2.6.22 "r818x driver freezes randomly" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/31857
<ubotu> New bug: #155992 in evolution (main) "contacts crashes when attempting to pick contact using catagory pull down" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155992
<ubotu> New bug: #155993 in ubuntu "Exchange calendar events show up as unknow attachement" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155993
<ubotu> New bug: #155994 in openoffice.org2 (main) "ooffice hangs when opening xls/ppt files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155994
<ubotu> New bug: #155995 in ubuntu "Please sync gnome-nds-thumbnailer 1.0.2-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155995
<ubotu> New bug: #155996 in ubuntu "Please sync tapioca-glib 0.14.0.2~svn20070727-2  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155996
<ubotu> New bug: #155997 in ubuntu "Please sync fama 0.0.3-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155997
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-10-23
<ubotu> New bug: #155999 in mutt (main) "Mailbox counts all show zeros for IMAPs mailboxes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155999
<ubotu> New bug: #156000 in ubuntu "sound card driver doesnt exist." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156000
<ubotu> New bug: #156001 in ubuntu "Cannot access SSH Mounted with Gnome-VFS from file open dialog in bluefish" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156001
<ubotu> New bug: #156005 in system-config-printer (main) "unfound icon error " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156005
<ubotu> New bug: #156002 in dolphin (main) "Dolphin crashes (SIGSEGV) under certain drag'n'drop conditions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156002
<ubotu> New bug: #156003 in bazaar ""Tree transform is malformed" error with "bzr import-dsc"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156003
<ubotu> New bug: #156006 in ubiquity (main) "[Gutsy Final] Crash after clicking "Restart Now"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156006
<ubotu> New bug: #156007 in celestia (universe) "celestia missing some models" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156007
<ubotu> New bug: #156008 in beryl-core (universe) "Loss of Taskbar control when running Beryl in Ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156008
<ubotu> New bug: #156009 in ubuntu "low graphics mode intel 945gm" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156009
<ubotu> New bug: #156004 in ubuntu "Ubuntu boot sequence" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156004
<ubotu> New bug: #156010 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Could not install 'linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-generic'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156010
<ubotu> New bug: #156012 in ubuntu "Ultra 24 running Gutsy shows blackscreen after booting from hibernation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156012
<ubotu> New bug: #156013 in gnome-session (main) "No Sound in 7.10, but sound worked in 7.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156013
<ubotu> New bug: #156017 in ubuntu "Commented out lines in sysctl.conf wrong" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156017
<ubotu> New bug: #156018 in openoffice.org (main) "Fontwork disappears when changing its form" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156018
<ubotu> New bug: #156019 in wpasupplicant (main) "wpa doesn't work with manual configuration and lost saved mode after startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156019
<blueyed> lifeless: are you sure bug 156003 is in bzr-builddeb and not bzr? (Initially I've used bazaar)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 156003 in bzr-builddeb ""Tree transform is malformed" error with "bzr import-dsc"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156003
<lifeless> blueyed: bzr-builddeb adds the command that is failing
<blueyed> lifeless: see /usr/share/doc/bzr/txt/en/user-guide/conflicts.txt.gz (at the end). It's that error.
<blueyed> lifeless: I think it just triggers the error.
<ubotu> New bug: #156020 in telepathy-sofiasip (universe) "Please sync telepathy-sofiasip 0.3.30-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156020
<ubotu> New bug: #156021 in xorg (main) "Gutsy-Upgrade-or-Live-CD: Resolution Bug with a Matrox Millenium G450 (Dualhead) Graficcard" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156021
<lifeless> a malformed tree transform error is caused by bzrlib client code bugs
<ubotu> New bug: #156022 in openoffice.org (main) "BrOffice package does not install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156022
<ubotu> New bug: #156023 in telepathy-gabble (universe) "Please sync telepathy-gabble 0.6.0-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156023
<ubotu> New bug: #156025 in telepathy-glib (universe) "Please sync telepathy-glib 0.6.0-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156025
<ubotu> New bug: #156026 in totem (main) "totem freezes when launching mp3 or ogg vorbis" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156026
<ubotu> New bug: #156024 in openoffice.org2 (main) "Open Office Writer crashes whenever I try to open a document (with all formats)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156024
<ubotu> New bug: #155887 in update-manager "No se ha podido calcular la actualización (dup-of: 134858)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155887
<ubotu> New bug: #156027 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox displays error, crashes using monoscope visualization" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156027
<phixnay> Hey - I've noticed a problem that wasn't here when I upgraded to gutsy - now I'm having trouble with the full screen modes of firefox and totem. Have other people been reporting this?
<ubotu> New bug: #156028 in network-manager (main) "(Gutsy) NetworkManager problem with WPA2 Enterprise" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156028
<ubotu> New bug: #156029 in bzr-builddeb (universe) "import-dsc for *.dsc: exceptions.NameError: global name 'files' is not defined" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156029
<ubotu> New bug: #156030 in acpi (main) "Crash on high system load after upgrade to Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156030
<ubotu> New bug: #156031 in gdebi (main) "Kubuntu - GDebi fails to install .deb package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156031
<ubotu> New bug: #156032 in pidgin (main) "Pidgin 2.2.1 Crash Unexpectedly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156032
<ubotu> New bug: #156033 in gnome-panel (main) "compiz works one time, and no more" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156033
<ubotu> New bug: #156034 in compiz (main) "compiz works one time, and no more" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156034
<ubotu> New bug: #156035 in network-manager (main) "8021x Unreliable Connection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156035
<ubotu> New bug: #156036 in ardour (universe) "Missing build and runtime dependencies in package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156036
<ubotu> New bug: #156037 in ubuntu "VMware Workstation Version 6.0.2, (VMware Tools) and Ubuntu 7.10: scrolling mouse bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156037
<ubotu> New bug: #156038 in ubuntu "cinelerra does not show its gui when choosen from the applications minue" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156038
<ubotu> New bug: #156039 in ubiquity (main) "Automatically use lowRAMinstall/only-ubiquity option if not enough RAM for Desktop CD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156039
<ubotu> New bug: #155805 in ubuntu "Retyping network password needed after rebooting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155805
<ubotu> New bug: #156040 in emacs22 (main) "Installing libgif-dev results in removal of emacs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156040
<hr_rj_br> Hello everyone. I've just installed the brand new ubuntu 7.10 on my laptop but found 2 issues. Someone can help me?
<ubotu> New bug: #156041 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install - "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place" does not end" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156041
<ubotu> New bug: #156042 in ubuntu "amd xorg driver not detected for Geode LX video controller" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156042
<ubotu> New bug: #156043 in pidgin (main) "Aim not working on Pidgin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156043
<ubotu> New bug: #156044 in kdepim (main) "kmail settings for default account keeps removing default e-mail address" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156044
<ubotu> New bug: #156046 in tvtime (universe) "TVTime can not change video source on 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156046
<ubotu> New bug: #156045 in tvtime (universe) "TVTime can not change video source on 7.10 (dup-of: 156044)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156045
<ubotu> New bug: #156047 in python-biopython (universe) "import Bio.PDB of python-biopython at gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156047
<ubotu> New bug: #156048 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[Gutsy, Regression] Hibernate on Dell Inspiron 510m immediately re-awakes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156048
<ubotu> New bug: #156049 in openssh (main) "ssh-copy-id doesn't actually change permissions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156049
<ubotu> New bug: #156051 in ubuntu "Updated to Gutsy via the update tool but the Kubuntu updater does not know that..." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156051
<ubotu> New bug: #156050 in linux-meta (main) "r8180 and ieee80211_rtl cause total system lockup." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156050
<ubotu> New bug: #156052 in ubiquity (main) "gutsy ubiquity and partprobe hang" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156052
<slimjimflim> hi.  i'm not sure if this has been reported yet, but on feisty 2.6.20-16-generic, when i get the following when i try to remove nginx: http://pastebin.ca/746241
<ubotu> New bug: #156055 in compiz (main) "Windows shows on several workspaces" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156055
<ubotu> New bug: #156056 in ubuntu "KMix does not give options for enabling Digital Out (IEC958)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156056
<ubotu> New bug: #156058 in dmraid (universe) "Upgrade from Fiesty to Gutsy doesn't put initrd line in Grub." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156058
<ubotu> New bug: #156059 in udev (main) "udev in ubuntu 7.10 hang on boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156059
<ubotu> New bug: #156060 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox not display graphics if click on visualization and select a GOOM (Intermitent bug)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156060
<ubotu> New bug: #156061 in gimp (main) "gimp gutsy gibbon post-upgrade problems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156061
<ubotu> New bug: #156062 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "[Gutsy] Can't configure second monitor with displayconfig" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156062
<ubotu> New bug: #156063 in ubuntu ""firefox -p" won't load firefox profile manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156063
<ubotu> New bug: #156065 in gdm (main) "gdm login crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156065
<ubotu> New bug: #156066 in ubuntu "CPU Frequency Scaling Not Supported for Intel Centrino Duo Processors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156066
<ubotu> New bug: #156068 in mozilla-firefox (main) "Firefox grayed out" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156068
<ubotu> New bug: #156069 in ubuntu "(K)ubuntu 7.10 hangs on reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156069
<ubotu> New bug: #156070 in ubuntu ""Failed Upgrade tool signature" when using do-release-upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156070
<ubotu> New bug: #156071 in apparmor (main) "Gutsy has no apparmor module source" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156071
<ubotu> New bug: #156072 in ubuntu "Compiz segfaults after a while on Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156072
<ubotu> New bug: #156073 in upstart (main) "Disabling gdm-login kills X instantly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156073
<ubotu> New bug: #156076 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "3200 series Averatec laptop has wrong lid state." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156076
<ubotu> New bug: #156077 in ubuntu "USB printer not detected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156077
<rouben> Hi everyone!
<rouben> I have a bit of a dilemma... I stumbled upon bug #145539 and I can confirm it and everything, the only problem is that the stable release of the package won't build properly on Gutsy... what do we do in that case?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 145539 in iscsitarget "[UNMETDEPS] iscsitarget has unmet dependencies; build from source fails" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/145539
<rouben> Do I just report this upstream (or check for existing upstream report)? Some people have confirmed that the build issue is not longer present in the SVN trunk of the package...
<rouben> Seems to me like an upstream bug report is the best action here, but I'd just like to confirm
<rouben> with someone more experienced. Thanks!
<ubotu> New bug: #156078 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox crashes while playing shared music from another computer and the computer serving the files turns off" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156078
<ubotu> New bug: #156080 in openoffice.org (main) "[gutsy]  OpenOffice.org Korean fonts Use" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156080
<ubotu> New bug: #156079 in acpi-support (main) "Suspend to RAM does not work with 4 GB of RAM." [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156079
<ubotu> New bug: #156081 in update-manager (main) "Update manager fails to properly detect the version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156081
<ubotu> New bug: #156082 in ubuntu "The ISO's MD5 verify by md5sum  is OK,but CD short on 7 or 8 fils." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156082
<ubotu> New bug: #156083 in ubuntu "uTtorrent crashes " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156083
<ubotu> New bug: #156085 in qemu (universe) "Could not open /proc/bus/usb/devices" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156085
<ubotu> New bug: #156086 in firefox (main) "i cane not download any pogram " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156086
<ubotu> New bug: #156084 in ubuntu "Acer laptop: Suspend broken in Gutsy [regression]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156084
<ubotu> New bug: #156088 in update-manager (main) "keep getting notifications of new distribution, though i am at the newest" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156088
<ubotu> New bug: #156092 in ubuntu "grub is overwritten so that Windows does not appear on boot list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156092
<ubotu> New bug: #156090 in ubuntu "Extensions for Firefox installed via the Install/Remove Extensions app are not removable." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156090
<ubotu> New bug: #156093 in ubuntu "On Gutsy: If there ist no NTFS Partition avalible at Installation Time, external NTFS Discs can not be mountet automaticliy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156093
<ubotu> New bug: #156094 in ubuntu "Wired & wireless drops ~15-35% of packets; LiveCD works OK" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156094
<ubotu> New bug: #156096 in yelp (main) "error in network upgrade 7.04 to 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156096
<ubotu> New bug: #156097 in ubuntu "Gnome apps segfault in gnome_icon_lookup after hibernate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156097
<ubotu> New bug: #156099 in ubuntu "openoffice crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156099
<ubotu> New bug: #156100 in storm (universe) "Please package upstream version 0.11" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156100
<dholbach> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #156102 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade tool crashed Kubuntu Feisty to Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156102
<ubotu> New bug: #156104 in update-manager (main) "Update errror with update tool due to connection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156104
<rhYaN`> hello
<rhYaN`> i have a problem with my internet connection is not stable
<ubotu> New bug: #156106 in update-manager (main) "Version Upgrade ends in Error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156106
<ubotu> New bug: #156109 in language-pack-kde-lt-base (main) "Lithuanian translation of Guidance includes hyeroglypha" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156109
<ubotu> New bug: #156111 in restricted-manager (restricted) "Reboot not necessary for X driver change" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156111
<Pierre> any chance/hope to get the nvidia amd64+serie 8 issue solved soon?
<Pierre> there is many issues reported about crashes but I fail to find any work around
<ubotu> New bug: #156113 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[Gutsy]Suspend-to-disk (hibernate) and suspend-to-ram do not work anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156113
<ubotu> New bug: #156114 in compiz (main) "compiz not blacklisting bad cards" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156114
<ubotu> New bug: #156116 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox album cover displayed incorrectly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156116
<ubotu> New bug: #156115 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Sporadic sound / IDE issues due to suspected IRQ sharing issue" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156115
<thekorn> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #156119 in ubuntu "totem doesnt use default sound card from audio settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156119
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<thekorn> hello dholbach
<ubotu> New bug: #156121 in update-manager (main) "adept manager wants to upgrade gusty beta to gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156121
<ubotu> New bug: #156122 in firefox (main) "Online banking with Rabobank not possible." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156122
<ubotu> New bug: #156123 in ubuntu "problem with headphone sound" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156123
<ubotu> New bug: #156124 in pulseaudio (main) "systemwide pulseaudio daemon cannot be used by root" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156124
<ubotu> New bug: #156127 in ubuntu "DMA not activated, not permitted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156127
<ubotu> New bug: #156129 in yelp (main) "桌面 和 文件浏览器 SCIM失效了" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156129
<ubotu> New bug: #156130 in adept (main) "adept-updater" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156130
<ubotu> New bug: #156132 in ubuntu "'update-manager' packag  'E:Malformed line 48 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (URI parse), E:The list of sources could not be read.'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156132
<ubotu> New bug: #156133 in ubuntu "bluez suite lacks bluez-firmware package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156133
<ubotu> New bug: #156134 in firefox (main) "firefox crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156134
<ubotu> New bug: #156135 in update-manager (main) "Version upgrade exits with errors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156135
<ubotu> New bug: #156137 in ubuntu "Upgrading to 7.10 Kubuntu over network results in machine as slow as molasses" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156137
<ubotu> New bug: #156138 in ubuntu "x.org doesn't start while installation on DELL Latitude D830" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156138
<ubotu> New bug: #156142 in cedet (universe) "geburtsdatum" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156142
<ubotu> New bug: #156141 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "Kernel crashes in unionfs while booting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156141
<ubotu> New bug: #156143 in courier (universe) "Upgrade to Gutsy breaks Evolution/Courier SSL communication" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156143
<ubotu> New bug: #156145 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice Zellen formatieren" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156145
<ubotu> New bug: #156147 in update-manager (main) "828678 (dup-of: 154771)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156147
<ubotu> New bug: #156148 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash unexpectedly while using gtalk inside gmail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156148
<ubotu> New bug: #156149 in gnome-utils (main) "gnome-system-log core dumped on log version select" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156149
<ubotu> New bug: #156150 in ubuntu "radmind client needs packaging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156150
<ubotu> New bug: #156151 in ubuntu "Gutsy: Xubuntu logo shifted during startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156151
<ubotu> New bug: #156153 in quagga (main) ""capability" module unavailable in gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156153
<ubotu> New bug: #156154 in openoffice.org (main) "Open a old document there was no text shown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156154
<ubotu> New bug: #156155 in gnome-panel (main) "No Menu Bar at the top of windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156155
<ubotu> New bug: #156156 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade tool crashed (feisty->gutsy)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156156
<ubotu> New bug: #156157 in devmapper (main) "Kernel 2.6.22-14-server does not boot correctly after Feisty -> Gutsy upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156157
<ubotu> New bug: #156158 in scribus (main) "In Gutsy Gibbon, Url in Scribus does not launch Firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156158
<ubotu> New bug: #156159 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome panel works badly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156159
<ubotu> New bug: #156160 in evolution (main) "Email synchronization problem between "Contacts" and "About me"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156160
<ubotu> New bug: #156161 in update-manager (main) "Error During Update to 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156161
<ubotu> New bug: #156162 in update-manager (main) "7.04 Feisty to 7.10 Gutsy GUI Distribution Upgrade Fails / Crashes with Gray Window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156162
<ubotu> New bug: #156163 in torrentflux (universe) "Please merge torrentflux from Debian-unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156163
<ubotu> New bug: #156164 in ubuntu "Kernel panic while using serial modem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156164
<ubotu> New bug: #156167 in ubuntu "Each program with network capabilities runs very slowly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156167
<ubotu> New bug: #156168 in emacs-goodies-el (main) "package emacs-goodies-el 27.1-1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156168
<ubotu> New bug: #156165 in mozilla-firefox (main) "dsnDomainIs not found in nsProxyAutoConfig.js" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156165
<ubotu> New bug: #156166 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox playlist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156166
<ubotu> New bug: #156169 in gdm (main) "Cannot change volume while on logon screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156169
<ubotu> New bug: #156170 in mule-ucs (universe) "package mule-ucs 0.85~0.20061127-2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156170
<ubotu> New bug: #156171 in libdvdread (universe) "Kaffeine can no longer load dvd iso if path has spaces" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156171
<ubotu> New bug: #156172 in kopete (main) "computer freezes randomly when running Kopete" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156172
<ubotu> New bug: #156173 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice Impress 2.3 100% cpu use" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156173
<ubotu> New bug: #156174 in homebank "could not enter transaction amount over 999" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156174
<ubotu> New bug: #156175 in mysql-admin (universe) "Gutsy: Mysql-admin crashes when trying to add host to user" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156175
<ubotu> New bug: #156176 in evince (main) "brother 5150D + special pdfs created with WIN Word: sometimes only some pages printable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156176
<ubotu> New bug: #156177 in ubiquity (main) "offer to create a separate /home partition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156177
<ubotu> New bug: #156178 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig-gtk and savage: Dual Screen setup does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156178
<ubotu> New bug: #156179 in ubuntu "nm-applet manual IP configuration with WPA/2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156179
<ubotu> New bug: #156180 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes every time I try to open http://www.apple.com/quicktime/download/" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156180
<ubotu> New bug: #156181 in ubuntu "nm-applet configuration of WPA2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156181
<ubotu> New bug: #156182 in beagle (main) "Beagle should stop indexing when disk space is low" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156182
<ubotu> New bug: #156183 in ubuntu-dev-tools (universe) "pbuilder-dist: aptcache is always use when set in pbuilderrc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156183
<ubotu> New bug: #156184 in udev (main) "vol_id takes way too long to finish on unavailable SCSI devices" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156184
<ubotu> New bug: #156185 in ntp (main) "ntp asks to keep or replace  ntp.conf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156185
<ubotu> New bug: #156186 in udev (main) "Initramfs hook can't cope with missing rules.d files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156186
<ubotu> New bug: #156188 in tracker (main) "Trackerd should stop indexing when disk space gets low" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156188
<ubotu> New bug: #156191 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "Printing from Java does not work at all in Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156191
<ubotu> New bug: #156192 in cupsys (main) "Kubuntu upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 fail after error on cupsys package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156192
<ubotu> New bug: #156189 in ubuntu "software raid0 ntfs partitions missing dmraid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156189
<ubotu> New bug: #156193 in tracker (main) "Tracker should search Tomboy Notes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156193
<ubotu> New bug: #156194 in tracker (main) "tracker-tag not transactional" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156194
<ubotu> New bug: #156195 in gnome-terminal (main) "No color prompt in color capable terminal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156195
<ubotu> New bug: #156196 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice calc not having window decorations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156196
<ubotu> New bug: #156198 in ubuntu "system freeze after wakening from suspend" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156198
<ubotu> New bug: #156200 in bash (main) "bash does not complete *.djvu for evince" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156200
<ubotu> New bug: #156201 in gedit "System unresponsive when opening huge files in gedit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156201
<ubotu> New bug: #156203 in linux-meta (main) "New upstream release (9.3.3) fixes DoS attack" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156203
<ubotu> New bug: #156204 in pidgin (main) "~/.purple/id* and ~/.purple/otr.private_key are mode 644 and should be mode 600" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156204
<ubotu> New bug: #156205 in ubuntu "Windows XP/Ubuntu Gutsy dual boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156205
<ubotu> New bug: #156206 in ubuntu "Compiz crashes on root privilege gain" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156206
 * BoomSie wants to offer his testing skills for this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/149622
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 149622 in alsa-driver "Only PCM volume control takes effect" [Unknown,In progress]
<ubotu> New bug: #156208 in mestatus (universe) "uns paket missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156208
<ubotu> New bug: #156209 in network-manager (main) "IPv6 is gone after using network-manager with vpn" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156209
<ubotu> New bug: #156210 in virtualbox-ose (universe) "Please update Virtualbox to 1.5.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156210
<ubotu> New bug: #156211 in avahi (main) "can't start avahi daemon on gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156211
<ubotu> New bug: #156213 in ubuntu "In Gnome, Kde apps umount usb drives when they close" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156213
<ubotu> New bug: #156187 in firefox (main) "core dump with application compied by firefox-dev under gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156187
<ubotu> New bug: #156212 in gnome-screensaver (main) "Changing screensaver crashes X" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156212
<ubotu> New bug: #156215 in gnome-keyring-manager (main) "Since upgrading to 7.10, Keyring goes into endless loop prompting for password." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156215
<ubotu> New bug: #156216 in serpentine (main) "serpentine doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156216
<ubotu> New bug: #156218 in ubuntu "Gutsy system freeze when you enable full desktop effects" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156218
<h8win> tty is black in gutsy
<h8win> anyone have a solution
<persia> h8win: virtual or physical tty?  What color do you want?
<h8win> virtual
<persia> h8win: This is a change as a result of an upgrade?
<ubotu> New bug: #156219 in kdebase (main) "Installing kcontrol in Ubuntu causes Other submenu to populate with kcontrol app" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156219
<sourcercito> hi there, does anyone know if there is an equivalent to gnome-volume-manager in kde?
<sourcercito> h8win, do you have a vga=xxx in your menu.lst?
<h8win> no
<sourcercito> aps, i thought could be related to bug #129910
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129910 in initramfs-tools "tty[1-6] are active but display nothing in Gutsy" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/129910
<h8win> i have nvidia card and i think that restricted drivers are problem
<h8win> has anyone the same problem?
<ubotu> New bug: #156221 in ubuntu "Ubuntu doesn't handle resolution change properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156221
<ubotu> New bug: #156223 in ubuntu "upgrade to 7.10 fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156223
<ubotu> New bug: #156225 in kubuntu-default-settings (main) "Fix For the bootup splash on Gutsy." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156225
<ubotu> New bug: #156226 in gnome-screensaver (main) "Screen is not locked when laptop lid is closed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156226
<ubotu> New bug: #156227 in ubuntu "luis" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156227
<ubotu> New bug: #156224 in update-manager (main) "package manager fails to mark upgrade 'E:Error pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156224
<ubotu> New bug: #156229 in ltsp (main) "ltsp_config hanging in NFS_root environment" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156229
<ubotu> New bug: #156230 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes when editing an AJAX text box" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156230
<ubotu> New bug: #156231 in ubuntu "CDROM drive does not open itself with the "open" button" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156231
<ubotu> New bug: #156232 in gimp (main) "-c option in manual but not recognized since updated Feisty -> Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156232
<ubotu> New bug: #156233 in acpi-support (main) "Resume from STR does hangs NFS partitions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156233
<ubotu> New bug: #156234 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "package linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic.list] failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156234
<ubotu> New bug: #156235 in linux-meta (main) "package linux-restricted-modules-generic 2.6.22.14.21 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156235
<ubotu> New bug: #156236 in util-linux (main) "mount complaining "Can't set permissions on mtab" in the read-only environment" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156236
<ubotu> New bug: #156238 in linux-meta (main) "package linux-generic 2.6.22.14.21 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156238
<ubotu> New bug: #156239 in ubuntu "inconsistency in install from Gutsy live CD & ALTERNATE CD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156239
<ubotu> New bug: #156240 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.81 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /tmp/tmpeVmrQo/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), E:Sub-process /tmp/tmpeVmrQo/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), E:Sub-process /tmp/tmpeVmrQo/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156240
<ubotu> New bug: #156241 in linux-meta (main) "package linux-image-generic 2.6.22.14.21 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156241
<ubotu> New bug: #156242 in evolution (main) "Editor: when changing Sending mail/Server Type, IMAP Headers tab is duplicated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156242
<ubotu> New bug: #156243 in qtdmm (universe) "Merge qtdmm 0.8.10-1 from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156243
<markvandenborre> hi all
<ubotu> New bug: #156245 in ubuntu ""main/debian-installer" in prerequists-sources.list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156245
<markvandenborre> is there anything that I should do about the following bugs:
<markvandenborre> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/34523
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 34523 in debian-installer "geoip localisation suggestions" [Wishlist,New]
<markvandenborre> looks as if this one hasn't gotten any attention at all in > 1.5 years
<markvandenborre> should I do something to it?
<pet-err> Hi! I've just built last source from libxml.org, rebooted my laptop and can't get to X. Press ctrl+alt+f1 and the last is "Checking battery state... [OK]"
<markvandenborre> or just leave it like this?
<Hobbsee> markvandenborre: ask cjwatson in #ubuntu-devel, if you're looking to help out with implementing it
<markvandenborre> but otherwise, just leave it at that?
<markvandenborre> I wonder if any more triaging or related could be done to make sure this is acknowledged/rejected/whatever
<Hobbsee> markvandenborre: i think the problem is that the people who touch debian-installer are incredibly busy, so tend to fix bugs, not add featuers
<markvandenborre> yeah, I know about them being too busy to implement such a low level wishlist thingie
<ubotu> New bug: #156246 in ubuntu "XUbuntu: German localization incomplete despite "Translations" section in launchpad shows it as completed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156246
<ubotu> New bug: #156247 in telepathy-sharp (universe) "Please sync telepathy-sharp 0.13.2~svn20070913-3  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156247
<ubotu> New bug: #156248 in ubuntu "Please sync telepathy-haze 0.1.1-2  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156248
<markvandenborre> I just wondered if anything more could be done to make this report more useful/get it into a further state than "some random dude reported some random thing"
<Hobbsee> markvandenborre: unsure, except for asking how you could implement it
<markvandenborre> Hobbsee, ok, just trying to make sure that the bugs I reported don't contribute to "bug cruft"
<markvandenborre> Hobbsee, next bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gstreamer/+bug/43699
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 43699 in gstreamer "totem-gstreamer dvd://01 refuses to play" [Medium,New]
<Hobbsee> markvandenborre: i doubt it
<markvandenborre> pre-dapper problem on hardware I don't own anymore
<markvandenborre> shouldn't this one be closed/rejected/obsoleted/...?
<Hobbsee> no idea on that one, sorry
<Hobbsee> if you cant provide more info, go ahead and mark it as invalid
<markvandenborre> ok
<Hobbsee> (because no one else has been able to confirm it either)
<pedro_> markvandenborre, also point the reporter to test the same with gutsy gibbon :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #156249 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Firebug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156249
<ubotu> New bug: #156250 in alsa-driver (main) "AudigyZS notebook input doesn't work (bis)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156250
<ubotu> New bug: #156251 in haze (universe) "Please remove haze from the archive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156251
<markvandenborre> pedro_, I feel rather schizophrenic when asking myself to test the same with gutsy
<markvandenborre> :)
<pedro_> haha
<markvandenborre> hm, there should be an "obsoleted" tag
<markvandenborre> in bugs.launchpad.net
<markvandenborre> "invalid" sounds rather unfriendly to new people making the effort to report a bug, seeing no action taken for a lot of time, then having it obsoleted
<Hobbsee> that's been mentioned ot the LP devs before, yes.
<ong> my ps2 keyboard is working during the CD startup menu (v.7.10) but after the system has started from CD it does not anymore. any idea?
<markvandenborre> I'm sure my one self won't mind about my other self invalidating the bug, but that's because I know the bug process to a higher degree than many other ubuntu users
<markvandenborre> now what about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/55646
<markvandenborre> ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 55646 in xorg "video playback problem on external monitor" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<markvandenborre> is this one still valid or not?
<markvandenborre> I don't know enough about recent xorg developments for that
<markvandenborre> and even above that layer, displayconfig-gtk and friends might have solved this problem to a certain extent
<markvandenborre> any thoughts?
<pet-err> Please, where is X's debugging info? It stuck on boot and shows cursor only.
<ubotu> New bug: #156252 in ubuntu "only two virtual desktops available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156252
<ubotu> New bug: #156253 in compiz (main) "OO Calc obscured the panel, and can not be terminated if Compiz runs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156253
<ubotu> New bug: #156255 in firefox (main) "horizontal scrollbar is missing even when it is needed (may be only in Picasa Web Albums)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156255
<ubotu> New bug: #156256 in language-selector (main) "Language Support should install myspell dictionaries" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156256
<ubotu> New bug: #156259 in curlftpfs (universe) "curlftpfs crashes on rm command" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156259
<ubotu> New bug: #156257 in kmyfirewall (universe) "kmyfirewall cannot handle more than 9 rules in a chain" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156257
<ubotu> New bug: #156260 in tomcat5.5 (universe) "tomcat not deploying applications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156260
<ubotu> New bug: #156261 in evince (main) "Evince does not print files correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156261
<ubotu> New bug: #156262 in alsaplayer (universe) "Please sync alsaplayer 0.99.80~rc4-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156262
<ubotu> New bug: #156265 in geneweb (universe) "Please sync geneweb 5.01-2  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156265
<ubotu> New bug: #156266 in eject (main) "Please sync eject 2.1.5-5  (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156266
<ong> my ps2 keyboard is working during the CD startup menu (v.7.10) but after the system has started from CD it does not anymore. any idea?
<ubotu> New bug: #156267 in gnome-system-tools (main) "some user names fields in users-admin are empty. cupsys ftp etc. users name is can be seen after choosing their   properties" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156267
<ubotu> New bug: #156268 in firefox (main) "Firefox does not work in Kubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156268
<ubotu> New bug: #156254 in openoffice.org (main) "openOffice Presentaciones" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156254
<ubotu> New bug: #156269 in synaptic (main) "synaptic import key from url" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156269
<ubotu> New bug: #156270 in javax-servletapi2.3 (main) "Please sync javax-servletapi2.3 4.0-9  (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156270
<ubotu> New bug: #156272 in openoffice.org (main) "impress lacks window list entry in dual head" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156272
<ubotu> New bug: #156273 in ubuntu "Microsoft Internet keyboard not recognized" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156273
<ubotu> New bug: #156274 in libcdio (main) "Please sync libcdio 0.78.2+dfsg1-1  (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156274
<ubotu> New bug: #156275 in ubiquity (main) "system 7.10 crashes on connection wlan usb sagem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156275
<ubotu> New bug: #156276 in ubuntu "http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release fail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156276
<ubotu> New bug: #156277 in firefox (main) "Dapper Help -> About Firefox broken" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156277
<ubotu> New bug: #156278 in apt (main) "Package description is only partially translated to spanish" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156278
<ubotu> New bug: #156279 in rhythmbox (main) "Unable to activate plugin Cover art" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156279
<ubotu> New bug: #156280 in mairix "mairix segfaults" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156280
<ubotu> New bug: #156282 in ubuntu "Can´t surf my Canon Ixus 60" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156282
<ubotu> New bug: #156281 in fretsonfire (universe) "Can’t play two sound : no sound for guitar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156281
<ubotu> New bug: #156283 in openoffice.org (main) "Menu bar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156283
<ubotu> New bug: #156284 in synaptic (main) "synaptic won't save selections" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156284
<ubotu> New bug: #156285 in gnome-mount (main) "LUKS partition mounted to /dev/mapper, but not to /media" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156285
<ubotu> New bug: #156286 in ubuntu "Evince in firefox keeps loading forever" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156286
<ubotu> New bug: #156287 in ubuntu "Kubuntu freezes when logging in with kio_slaves requiring authentication running" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156287
<ubotu> New bug: #155405 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in g_list_index() when changing image alignment" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155405
<ubotu> New bug: #156190 in ubuntu "Upgrade to 7.10 fails to authenticate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156190
<ubotu> New bug: #156288 in kdepim (main) "create task from kmail creates a todo entry with missing attachment" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156288
<CarlFK>  http://dpaste.com/23169/  rtx -- -logverbose 6  Xorg.0.log and LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo   ccording to #xorg, something is wrong
<CarlFK> but then he left
<CarlFK> once I know what is wrong, I'll submit a bug report
<ubotu> New bug: #156289 in ubuntu "system freeze on gutsy with compiz-fusion" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156289
<ubotu> New bug: #156292 in notification-daemon (main) "I get visual notifications of new mail despite requesting no notifications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156292
<ubotu> New bug: #156291 in nvtv (universe) "Please sync nvtv (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156291
<ubotu> New bug: #156294 in firefox (main) "typing in the user id" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156294
<ubotu> New bug: #156295 in ghostscript (main) "eps2eps fails to write the correct bounding box -- new bug in Gutsy, worked in Feisty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156295
<ubotu> New bug: #156302 in hwdb-client (main) "printer driver not fond (epson stylus c60 )" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156302
<ubotu> New bug: #156296 in ubiquity (main) "Installer doesn't offer import of user even if home partition is left untouched" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156296
<ubotu> New bug: #156301 in sysprof (universe) "Please sync sysprof (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156301
<ubotu> New bug: #156297 in ubuntu "external monitor does not work anymore after update to Gutsy (IBM thinkpad T40p)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156297
<ubotu> New bug: #156298 in xorg (main) "please sync from Debian" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156298
<ubotu> New bug: #156299 in bzr (main) "bzr bash completion error (compgen: --: invalid option)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156299
<ubotu> New bug: #156300 in ubuntu "package smbclient 3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156300
<ubotu> New bug: #156293 in ubuntu "LiveCD looking for fd0 during boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156293
<ubotu> New bug: #156303 in liferea (main) "Liferea crash  when mark as read the "Unread Folder"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156303
 * emmajane waves
<ubotu> New bug: #156305 in ubuntu "error during the update of festy with gusty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156305
<emmajane> When I try to upgrade using the GUI tool from Feisty to Gutsy I get a 404 while it's downloading the packages.
<Hobbsee> emmajane: use a different mirror.
<emmajane> the URL isn't in my list of /etc/apt/sources.list though... I'm not sure how to report this as a bug.
<Hobbsee> oh?
<emmajane> yeah.
<Hobbsee> what's teh URL?
<emmajane> error: http://pastebin.ca/746934
<emmajane> my /etc/apt/sources.list http://pastebin.ca/746924
<ubotu> New bug: #156306 in kdebase (main) "Kcontrol corrupts the .kde/share/config permissions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156306
<ubotu> New bug: #156307 in ubuntu "les catégories ne fonctionnent plus sous ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156307
<ubotu> New bug: #156308 in hal (main) "9700 mobility video" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156308
<ubotu> New bug: #156309 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "Request for 32bit JVM on AMD64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156309
<emmajane> hobbsee: any ideas on how to report this? or have I missed something that I can fix?
<Hobbsee> emmajane: check in /etc/apt/sources.d/
<Hobbsee> as i'm fairly sure that's where you'll have put it
<Hobbsee> or automatix did.  in which case, don't bother reporting it either.
<emmajane> tada, thanks! I'm just trying to run it again. There was an extra file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<ubotu> New bug: #156310 in xfce4-weather-plugin (main) "xfce4-weather-plungin doesn't work/can't be removed." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156310
<emmajane> it's running perfectly now, thanks very much!!
<ubotu> New bug: #156311 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.81 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /tmp/tmpYzVoZP/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156311
<ubotu> New bug: #156312 in ubuntu "evolution status line downloaded non real value" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156312
<ubotu> New bug: #156313 in ubuntu "Buttons and dialogs weren't translated in French" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156313
<ubotu> New bug: #156314 in update-manager (main) "Ubuntu upgrade 7.04 to 7.10 fails at update manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156314
<ubotu> New bug: #156315 in ubuntu "Grub does not install from the cd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156315
<ubotu> New bug: #156316 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade to Ubuntu 7.10 crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156316
<ubotu> New bug: #156317 in ubuntu "computer dies on startup and also when running grafix card test in bios, (Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000])" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156317
<ubotu> New bug: #156318 in update-manager (main) "LOL" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156318
<ubotu> New bug: #156319 in network-manager (main) "gutsy wireless connection problems when using static IP address" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156319
<ubotu> New bug: #156320 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade tool crashed when upgrading 7.04 -> 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156320
<ubotu> New bug: #156321 in rhythmbox (main) "Rythmbox exits when selecting new radiostation " [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156321
<ubotu> New bug: #156323 in util-linux (main) "/usr/bin/script crashes on terminal resize" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156323
<ubotu> New bug: #156324 in eog (main) "Some jpg images never open in EOG" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156324
<CarlFK> anyone have contact info (email) for Elegant Stitches ?
<ubotu> New bug: #156326 in matplotlib (universe) "can not use hex string as color in plot commands" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156326
<ubotu> New bug: #156327 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "on the upgrade to new OS it is stoped at upgrade no 66 and unable to continue" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156327
<CarlFK> whoops
<ubotu> New bug: #156325 in fglrx-driver "New fglrx 8.42.3 to Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156325
<ubotu> New bug: #156328 in firefox (main) "[GUTSY] Firefox crashes on page with textarea (e.g Wikipedia edit)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156328
<ubotu> New bug: #156329 in ubuntu "hp compaq nc6220 reboot hang" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156329
<ubotu> New bug: #156332 in ubuntu "When amule is on firefox not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156332
<ubotu> New bug: #156334 in language-selector (main) "The font alias monospace is not really monospace when language set to zh_CN" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156334
<ubotu> New bug: #156330 in gnome-app-install (main) "when installing Ubuntu 7.1 an error sign appears" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156330
<ubotu> New bug: #156335 in gnome-panel (main) "Applet "'Desktop list" shows 31 desktops " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156335
<ubotu> New bug: #156336 in software-properties (main) "[hardy] software-properties-gtk doesn't run" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156336
<ubotu> New bug: #156337 in gscan2pdf (universe) "gscan2pdf 0.9.17-1 in Debian. Please sync" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156337
<ubotu> New bug: #156338 in ubuntu "retract bug report " [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156338
<ubotu> New bug: #156339 in ubuntu "Problems with printer HP PSC 1410: print in pink!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156339
<ubotu> New bug: #156290 in gnome-schedule (universe) "gnome-schedule.py crashed with ValueError in lc_weekday()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156290
<ubotu> New bug: #156342 in evolution (main) "Monospace message subjects in vertical view" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156342
<ubotu> New bug: #156343 in ubuntu "network conection wireless instable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156343
<ubotu> New bug: #156344 in ubuntu "Overheat laptop HP Pavillion" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156344
<ubotu> New bug: #156345 in gnome-panel (main) "The workplace switcher works differently between clicking on a new workspace and using Ctrl+Left or Right" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156345
<ubotu> New bug: #156346 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox crashed in the middle of playing a song in the play queue over DAAP" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156346
<ubotu> New bug: #156348 in tomcat5.5 (universe) "tomcat5.5 doesn't necessarily depend on ejc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156348
<ubotu> New bug: #156349 in update-manager (main) "gutsy dist upgrade problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156349
<ubotu> New bug: #156350 in ubuntu "swedish å is faulty the naught should be complete like this Å" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156350
<ubotu> New bug: #156351 in firefox (main) "thunderbird extension not compatible with firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156351
<ubotu> New bug: #156354 in rhythmbox (main) "Changing title with Rhythmbox crossfading when title paused not smooth" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156354
<ubotu> New bug: #156355 in bibletime (universe) "Bibletime - select additional work - does not show additional parallel text" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156355
<ubotu> New bug: #156356 in firefox (main) "2.0.0.8 update causes firefox and thunderbird no longer show up in gnome" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156356
<ubotu> New bug: #156357 in dblatex (main) "Fails to compile validated XML" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156357
<ubotu> New bug: #156358 in tracker "trackerd [...] CRITICAL [...] assertion [...] failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156358
<ubotu> New bug: #156359 in xmms2 (universe) "Xmms2 doesn't read aac files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156359
<ubotu> New bug: #156360 in ubuntu "Typo in sign of code of conduct page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156360
<ubotu> New bug: #156361 in sensors-applet (universe) "Please sync sensors-applet 1.8.1+dfsg-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156361
<ubotu> New bug: #156362 in nvidia-settings (restricted) "should ship NVCtrl.h and NVCtrlLib.h" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156362
<ubotu> New bug: #156363 in ubuntu "Text on the Login Screen is so small it is unreadable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156363
<ubotu> New bug: #156364 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus' background does not follow theme" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156364
<ubotu> New bug: #156365 in pstoedit (universe) "Upgrade to pstoedit 3.45" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156365
<ubotu> New bug: #156366 in ubuntu "Feisty>Gutsy upgrade bricked my hard drives" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156366
<ubotu> New bug: #156368 in ubuntu "25kb/s is not 50% of my network speed?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156368
<ubotu> New bug: #156369 in ubuntu "volume & brightness popups inconsistent " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156369
<ubotu> New bug: #156370 in ubuntu "DWL-650 works with Gutsy live cd, but not with a installed system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156370
<ubotu> New bug: #156375 in ubuntu "Gutsy Live CD - segmentation fault (core dumped) using Gparted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156375
<ubotu> New bug: #156379 in update-manager (main) "Upgrading Kubuntu to Version 7.10 crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156379
<ubotu> New bug: #156380 in axyl (universe) "Merge axyl 2.1.14 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156380
<ubotu> New bug: #156381 in openoffice.org (main) "Goal Seek" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156381
<ubotu> New bug: #156382 in kolab-resource-handlers (universe) "Sync kolab-resource-handlers 2.1.00070510-2 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156382
<ubotu> New bug: #156383 in glipper (universe) "glipper not starting in 7.10 64-bit (segmentation fault)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156383
<ubotu> New bug: #156371 in nagios (universe) "nagios server from nagios-mysql package cannot connect to mysqld using the config generated by dbconfig-common" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156371
<ubotu> New bug: #156376 in linux-meta (main) "msp3400 and i2c-adapter errors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156376
<ubotu> New bug: #156377 in rt2500 (universe) "Please sync rt2500 1.1.0+cvs20061210-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156377
<no0tic> hi, I'm trying to figure out if I found a bug or not. I can't browse via bluetooth+edge|gprs+konqueror as a user but I can as root. Using firefox I can browse. Also kget has the same behaviour but konversation logs in normally here.
<no0tic> I didn't found anything similar on launchpad
<no0tic> *find
<ubotu> New bug: #156400 in ubuntu "kubuntu gutsy print problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156400
<ubotu> New bug: #156384 in ubuntu "firefox goes bonkers when opening local glade file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156384
<ubotu> New bug: #156395 in tracker (main) "assertion failed when searching (dup-of: 155700)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156395
<ubotu> New bug: #156396 in gnome-panel (main) "network manager using all of cpu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156396
<ubotu> New bug: #156397 in eog (main) "eye of gnome: in Fullscreen the screen is blinking when the toolbar ist hiding" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156397
<ubotu> New bug: #156398 in glchess (universe) "glChess window moves (jumps to the right)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156398
<ubotu> New bug: #156399 in xdg-utils (main) "XDG prepends /rofs/ to paths " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156399
<ubotu> New bug: #156387 in ubuntu "E: Type '“deb' is not known on line 35 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156387
<ubotu> New bug: #156388 in ubuntu "gutsy will not read or write any CDs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156388
<ubotu> New bug: #156389 in gimp (main) "GIMP appears 3x in main menu after KDE app install" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156389
<ubotu> New bug: #156390 in samba (main) "smbpasswd can't be aborted with ctrl+c" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156390
<ubotu> New bug: #156392 in amanda (universe) "Sync amanda 1:2.5.2p1-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156392
<ubotu> New bug: #156385 in gdm (main) "GDM playes accessibility sounds even if deactivated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156385
<ubotu> New bug: #156386 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.81 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /tmp/tmppYF2ig/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156386
<ubotu> New bug: #156401 in nautilus (main) "deleting "file:" folder causes problems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156401
<ubotu> New bug: #156402 in vim (main) "Package 'vim' should be installed by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156402
<ubotu> New bug: #156403 in cmake (main) "cmake seg faults" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156403
<ubotu> New bug: #156404 in python-launchpad-bugs (main) "unable to parse milestone bug listings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156404
<ubotu> New bug: #156405 in bugzilla (universe) "bugzilla package containts unecessary dependency on MTA (sendmail etc)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156405
<ubotu> New bug: #156406 in firefox (main) "cannot download files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156406
<ubotu> New bug: #156407 in knetworkmanager (main) "knetworkmanager dissociates wireless link" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156407
<ubotu> New bug: #156408 in update-manager (main) "partial upgrade ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156408
<ubotu> New bug: #156409 in synaptic (main) "Adding a third-party repository using copy/paste doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156409
<ubotu> New bug: #156410 in update-manager (main) "Upgrate crushes on Ubuntu from 7.04 to 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156410
<ubotu> New bug: #156411 in totem (main) "can't playback/forward dvd.. it requires me to find libdcss" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156411
<ubotu> New bug: #156412 in ubuntu "[needs packaging] PureTLS:  Java implementation of SSLv3 and TLSv1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156412
<ubotu> New bug: #156413 in knetworkmanager (main) "knetworkmanager forgets association with AP after reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156413
<ubotu> New bug: #156414 in pidgin (main) "Will not connect to any accounts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156414
<ubotu> New bug: #156415 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main (main) "compiz wall window placement acts randomly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156415
<ubotu> New bug: #156417 in deskbar-applet (main) "Should depend on beagle-python" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156417
<ubotu> New bug: #156419 in gambas2 (universe) "Sync gambas2 1.9.90-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156419
<ubotu> New bug: #156420 in libpixman (main) "please remove from the archive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156420
<ubotu> New bug: #156378 in ubuntu "wireless searching and crashing system.  I have NO wireless systems on my computer to use" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156378
<ubotu> New bug: #156421 in compiz (main) "Compiz-Fusion "Show-Desktop" screen edge binding not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156421
<ubotu> New bug: #156422 in openoffice.org (main) "Gutsi does not allow end only one program" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156422
<ubotu> New bug: #156423 in ubuntu "PCLinuxOS passed Ubuntu at distrowatch -- Bug#1?" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156423
<ubotu> New bug: #156424 in ubuntu "Kubuntu 7.10: Splash-Screen-Errors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156424
<ubotu> New bug: #156426 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.81 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/sbin/apt-listbugs apt || exit 10 returned an error code (10), E:Failure running script /usr/sbin/apt-listbugs apt || exit 10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156426
<ubotu> New bug: #156441 in ubuntu "upgrade feisty->gutsy with raid problems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156441
<ubotu> New bug: #156425 in gnome-screensaver (main) "skyrocket screensaver locks up..." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156425
<ubotu> New bug: #156428 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "hard drive not detected since gutsy update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156428
<ubotu> New bug: #156430 in gnome-applets (main) "Mixer-applet prevents Suspendmode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156430
<ubotu> New bug: #156439 in lbdb (main) "lbdb using m_palm gets No handler defined for creator "", type """ [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156439
<ubotu> New bug: #156440 in firefox (main) "PCMCIA slots not availiable, but it exist in hardware manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156440
<ubotu> New bug: #156431 in amarok (main) "Amarok doesn't skip last.fm tracks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156431
<ubotu> New bug: #156432 in zim (universe) "Zim freeze when create a link" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156432
<ubotu> New bug: #156433 in ubuntu "WLAN is not set to roaming mode after installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156433
<ubotu> New bug: #156434 in firefox (main) "firefox 2.0.0.8 crash flash compiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156434
<ubotu> New bug: #156435 in leafnode (universe) "Sync leafnode 1.11.6-5 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156435
<ubotu> New bug: #156436 in wesnoth (universe) "wesnoth: merge new Debian version 1.2.7-2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156436
<ubotu> New bug: #156437 in kiosktool (universe) "widgets missing?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156437
<ubotu> New bug: #156438 in ubuntu "Ubiquity does not allow using an existing partition as '/'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156438
<ubotu> New bug: #156429 in ubuntu "black screen on startup of kubuntu gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156429
<ubotu> New bug: #156443 in nut (universe) "Sync nut 2.2.0-2 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156443
<ubotu> New bug: #156444 in empathy (universe) "Gutsy : impossible to add Salut account" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156444
<ubotu> New bug: #156445 in firefox (main) "firefox bogs down in Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) linux" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156445
<ubotu> New bug: #152305 in ubuntu "Installed ubuntu on USB drive and i will not start up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/152305
<ubotu> New bug: #156442 in ubuntu "Subtitles freeze xine video playback using compiz and nvidia-glx-new" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156442
<ubotu> New bug: #156448 in gnome-terminal (main) "ich habe drei" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156448
<ubotu> New bug: #156449 in nttcp (multiverse) "Merge nttcp 1.47-10 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156449
<ubotu> New bug: #156450 in alsa-driver (main) "Sound suddenly stops" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156450
<ubotu> New bug: #156451 in labyrinth (universe) "Labyrint don't open maps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156451
<ubotu> New bug: #156452 in audacious (universe) "Audacious does not play AAC files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156452
<ubotu> New bug: #156446 in strigi (main) "Strigi is not looking in mails, bookmarks, etc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156446
<ubotu> New bug: #156447 in gnome-terminal (main) "ich habe drei" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156447
<ubotu> New bug: #156454 in gnome-panel (main) "ati radeon sapphire 9250 no dual monitors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156454
<ubotu> New bug: #156455 in evince (main) "[gutsy] evince can not go to next page using scroll wheel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156455
<ubotu> New bug: #156456 in compiz (main) "mplayer can't display Videos " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156456
<ubotu> New bug: #156457 in evolution (main) "Evolution's message fetching dialog is not minimizable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156457
<ubotu> New bug: #156458 in ubuntu "Searching for SMB-printers doesn't work with strange printernames." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156458
<ubotu> New bug: #156459 in acpi (main) "power button does not work on pc kubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156459
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-10-24
<ubotu> New bug: #156463 in ubuntu "Cannot close dialog Apperance preferences / Composite extensions not available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156463
<ubotu> New bug: #156464 in update-manager (main) "upgrade to 7.10 comes again and breaks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156464
<ubotu> New bug: #156466 in adept (main) "adept missconfigures my grub menu.lst" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156466
<ubotu> New bug: #156468 in samba (main) "Missing files for Active Directory support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156468
<ubotu> New bug: #156469 in firefox (main) "Firefox Java applet not loading" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156469
<jodde> Hi guys.
<jodde> I have encountered a bug in update manager.
<jodde> I think.
<jodde> Hey, do you think you guys might be able to help me?
<jodde> I'm trying to upgrade to Gutsy and update manager keeps crashing.
<jodde> It keeps hanging on file 41 of 41.
<jodde> Anyone here??
<ubotu> New bug: #156472 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Allow CPUFREQ chooser in gnome-power-manager UI." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156472
<jodde> Hey guys.
<jodde> Could you help me here?
<jodde> Apparently the main software repository has changed.
<jodde> http://www.linex.org/sources/linex/debian/dists/cl/juegalinex/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<jodde> What is the new repository?
<ubotu> New bug: #156474 in ubuntu "/sys/block/sda/queue/protect does not exist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156474
<kostkon> jodde, this is not a support channel, if you need support, please go to #ubuntu
<pack> I used to boot root off raid1, which failed when I updated to gutsy. When I used the new kernel it hung every time not finding my raidset. When I used an older installed kernel it didn't. I did some playing and managed to break all the kernels by running update-initrd -k all -v -c. Now they all hang looking for raid set and raid never comes up. I booted off a live cd and compiled a vanilla kernel with my raid/sata drivers built in and things now boo
<pack> t correctly. Should I be putting in a bug report for something like this?
<pack> I assume initramfs-tools is doing something wrong, but I'm not sure root on raid1 is a support config.
<pack> s/update-initrd/update-initramfs/
<ubotu> New bug: #156476 in ubuntu "Cannot boot UBUNTU after installing 7.10 gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156476
<ubotu> New bug: #156477 in ubuntu "Installer fails if windows on another partition is hibernated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156477
<ubotu> New bug: #156478 in ubuntu "usability issues with VNC" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156478
<ubotu> New bug: #156480 in ubuntu "ati-prop-driver, dualhead, X freezes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156480
<ubotu> New bug: #156481 in pidgin (main) "want let me log into yahoo chat" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156481
<ubotu> New bug: #156482 in ubuntu "cannnot upgrade 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156482
<ubotu> New bug: #156483 in gnome-terminal (main) "New tabs in terminal cause window to enlarge" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156483
<ubotu> New bug: #156485 in ubuntu "Installer on 7.10 crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156485
<ubotu> New bug: #156486 in update-manager (main) "ask for update to 7.10 after fresh install of 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156486
<ubotu> New bug: #156487 in gnome-games (main) "Sudoku Forgets Generated Puzzles and Highscores" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156487
<ubotu> New bug: #156479 in thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird 2.0.0.6 did not upgrade to 2.0.0.8" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156479
<blueyed> Can someone please set the Importance for bug 154771, so that it shows up higher in the bug list(s)? It has ~30 dupes already.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 154771 in update-manager "Kubuntu 7.10 Upgrading to Kubuntu 7.10 and after gives error and says Distribution is Up To Date" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154771
<ubotu> New bug: #156490 in ubuntu "Gusty not shutting down (Deactivating device eth1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156490
<ubotu> New bug: #156492 in update-manager (main) ""Could not calculate the upgrade" while upgrading to 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156492
<ubotu> New bug: #156493 in at (main) "man page lists option '-b', but is never documented" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156493
<ubotu> New bug: #156496 in ubuntu "Realtek 8139 ethernet interface fails in Ubuntu (and several other Linux distros) after changes made to interface by Windows Update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156496
 * Hobbsee goes and triages some bugs.
<ubotu> New bug: #156497 in ubuntu "sound working randomly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156497
<ubotu> New bug: #156499 in ubuntu "toolbars fail to load on boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156499
<ubotu> New bug: #156501 in update-manager (main) "Same as 154771, expept with English language." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156501
<ubotu> New bug: #156502 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel switches to "no workspace" with no way to get back " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156502
<ubotu> New bug: #156503 in fast-user-switch-applet (main) "fast user switch applet is displayed even when there is only one user" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156503
<ubotu> New bug: #156504 in udev (main) "[Gutsy] "Loading hardware drivers" hangs on boot, 2 bt8xx tuners could be to blame" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156504
<ubotu> New bug: #156505 in firefox (main) "auto-dropdown menu sucks too much cpu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156505
<ubotu> New bug: #156506 in displayconfig-gtk (main) ".inf driver max resol (dup-of: 156507)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156506
<ubotu> New bug: #156507 in displayconfig-gtk (main) ".inf driver max resolution ineffectual" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156507
<ubotu> New bug: #156508 in kde-guidance (main) "userconfig groups and privileges hard to use, fix included" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156508
<ubotu> New bug: #156509 in ubuntu "Won't Connect to Internet After Hibernation: Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156509
<ubotu> New bug: #156511 in ubuntu "Brightness applet flawed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156511
<ubotu> New bug: #156512 in ubuntu "Video corrupt when resizing video player on dual display system." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156512
<ubotu> New bug: #156514 in python-pqueue (main) "autopkgtest gutsy python-pqueue: erroneous package!" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156514
<ubotu> New bug: #156516 in cdrdao (main) "cdrdao crashed while updating other apps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156516
<ubotu> New bug: #156517 in evolution (main) "New mail doesn't filter anymore, restart doesn't work either" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156517
<ubotu> New bug: #156519 in ubuntu "resolution of 1920x1200 doesn't work in dual monitor mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156519
<ubotu> New bug: #156520 in virtualbox-ose (universe) "Error installing Adobe CS3 in Windows XP sp2 via VirtualBox, Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156520
<ubotu> New bug: #156523 in anjuta (universe) "[gutsy] Anjuta crash when call "help display"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156523
<ubotu> New bug: #156524 in gcc-4.2 (main) "gfortran missing /usr/lib/libgfortran.so" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156524
<ubotu> New bug: #156526 in ubuntu "Seemingly random freeze of different degrees." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156526
<ubotu> New bug: #156527 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "depmod doesn't run with ubuntu module install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156527
<ubotu> New bug: #156530 in ubuntu "kubuntu-7.10-alternate-amd64 fails with lvm" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156530
<ubotu> New bug: #156532 in ubuntu "kubuntu-desktop not available in ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156532
<ubotu> New bug: #156533 in evolution (main) "Task List "Due Date" input field format too strict" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156533
<ubotu> New bug: #156535 in evolution (main) "After changing due date of task in task list, the selection jumps to a random task" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156535
<ubotu> New bug: #156536 in ubuntu "BOINC World Community Grid stuck "Waiting for memory"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156536
<ubotu> New bug: #156537 in gnome-games (main) "Mines graphics annoying" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156537
<ubotu> New bug: #156539 in isdnutils (main) "autopkgtest gutsy capiutils amd64: erroneous package!" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156539
<ubotu> New bug: #156540 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "High pitch whine on left audio channel with Asus K8N-VM" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156540
<ubotu> New bug: #156541 in compiz (main) "switching compiz viewports causes citrix ica client to be lost" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156541
<ubotu> New bug: #156542 in compiz (main) "Fullscreen wine applications disapear from window list on workspace switch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156542
<ubotu> New bug: #156543 in update-manager (main) "Upgrading to 7.10 Kubuntu failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156543
<ubotu> New bug: #156544 in ubuntu "MD5 of ubuntu-7.10-desktop-amd64.iso is not correct in http://mirror.rootguide.org/ubuntu-releases/gutsy/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-amd64.iso" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156544
<ubotu> New bug: #156551 in totem (main) "The movie player worked now it is a black screen with sound while it plays, no picture. ?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156551
<ubotu> New bug: #156552 in libapache2-mod-auth-pam (main) "[gutsy] [apache2] mod_auth_pam missing file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156552
<ubotu> New bug: #156554 in ubuntu "Live CD 7.10 don't launch on my laptop hp pavillion dv 9000 (RY541EA#abf)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156554
<ubotu> New bug: #156553 in compiz (main) "Compiz whitelist/blacklist if edited by a user will/can be overridden with an update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156553
<ubotu> New bug: #156555 in libgnomeui (main) "libgnomeui-common_2.20.1-0ubuntu1 won't install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156555
<ubotu> New bug: #156556 in gimp (main) "Gimp brushes leave garbage pixel trails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156556
<ubotu> New bug: #156558 in ebox "ebox-network fails to read interfaces during configuration (dup-of: 127745)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156558
<ubotu> New bug: #156559 in restricted-manager (restricted) "restricted-manager-kde control module fails to load" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156559
<ubotu> New bug: #156561 in enigmail (main) "Enigmail does not cache passphrase anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156561
<ubotu> New bug: #156562 in libnss-ldap (main) "ldap not working with Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156562
<ubotu> New bug: #156564 in gnome-applets (main) "CPU frequency isn't shown in Gnome (Ubuntu 7.10) on systems with powersave enabled processors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156564
<ubotu> New bug: #156565 in kernel-patch-2.6.10-hppa (universe) "no sound please help" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156565
<ubotu> New bug: #156566 in libnss-ldap (main) "Network extraordinary slow with default nsswitch.conf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156566
<ubotu> New bug: #156567 in debian-installer (main) "rftht" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156567
<ubotu> New bug: #156568 in amarok (main) "Amarok is sillent" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156568
<ubotu> New bug: #156570 in ubuntu "version upgrade crashes when screen is locked" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156570
<ubotu> New bug: #156571 in java-common (main) "ldapbrowser (jar app) dosent work with Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156571
<ubotu> New bug: #131993 in w3m (main) "w3m crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/131993
<ubotu> New bug: #156574 in gnome-panel (main) "wish: allow different data sources for clock calendar applet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156574
<ubotu> New bug: #156576 in ubuntu "Kubuntu wish: Save current display settings as... " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156576
<ubotu> New bug: #156577 in update-manager (main) "adept updated 7.10 to 7.10 and got error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156577
<ubotu> New bug: #145074 in xgalaga (universe) "xgalaga-hyperspace crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/145074
<ubotu> New bug: #156578 in firefox (main) "packet skype needs reinstall can´ t find achive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156578
<ubotu> New bug: #156580 in ubuntu "No sound on HDA Intel;SigmaTel STAC9200; Gateway E100M " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156580
<ubotu> New bug: #156581 in ubuntu "usbnet: Zaurus C860 doesn't connect any more" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156581
<ubotu> New bug: #156582 in lilo (main) "Lilo looks as a step back" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156582
<adop> My system freezes when it comes back from sleep. It has something to do with the disk controller, but it is very difficult to debug since i have no access to it after it tries to wake-up. Could someone direct me how to debug this problem?
<ubotu> New bug: #156585 in grass (universe) "Please sync grass 6.2.2-2  (universe) from Debian unstable (main" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156585
<ubotu> New bug: #156587 in pidgin-otr (universe) "upgrading from feisty to gutsy does not install pidgin-otr" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156587
<ubotu> New bug: #156590 in mozilla-firefox (main) "Popups cause firefox to spin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156590
<ubotu> New bug: #156591 in qca2 (universe) "Please sync qca2 2.0.0-1 from Debian experimental" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156591
<Hobbsee> !info ssh-askpass-gnome
<ubotu> ssh-askpass-gnome: interactive X program to prompt users for a passphrase for ssh-add. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.6p1-5build1 (gutsy), package size 85 kB, installed size 168 kB
<Hobbsee> !info pinentry-gtk2
<ubotu> pinentry-gtk2: GTK+-2-based PIN or pass-phrase entry dialog for GnuPG. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.3-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 61 kB, installed size 172 kB
<ubotu> New bug: #156592 in ubuntu "jEdit preview releases" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156592
<ubotu> New bug: #156593 in eog (main) "toolbar still displayed in slideshow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156593
<dholbach> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #156594 in emacs21 (main) "package emacs21 21.4a+1-5ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156594
<ubotu> New bug: #156596 in ecb (universe) "can't install ecb" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156596
<ubotu> New bug: #156597 in ubuntu "Race condition on /dev/disk/by-uuid breaks boot procedure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156597
<ubotu> New bug: #156600 in linux-meta (main) "Crash at kernel initialization when booting Xen on AMD Athlon X2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156600
<ubotu> New bug: #156601 in synaptic (main) "jde package 2.3.5.1-2 broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156601
<ubotu> New bug: #156602 in gallery (universe) "Sync/Merge with debian unstable" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156602
<ubotu> New bug: #156604 in firefox (main) "firefox 2.0.0.8 powerpc gutsy xml malformed error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156604
<ubotu> New bug: #156607 in thunderbird (main) "thunderbird 2.0.0.8 package contains 2.0.0.6 version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156607
<ubotu> New bug: #156605 in gnome-panel (main) "upgrade to 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156605
<ubotu> New bug: #156606 in kdepim (main) "Kmail selects old mail after "fetch"." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156606
<ubotu> New bug: #156608 in network-manager (main) "kernel 2.6.22? powerpc gutsy applications loop for seconds before loading" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156608
<ubotu> New bug: #156341 in ubuntu "ubuntu 7.10 and ATI = black screen?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156341
<ubotu> New bug: #156610 in thunderbird (main) "Open up a normal mailmessage thunderbird crashs without show them before" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156610
<ubotu> New bug: #156611 in gnome-session (main) "[Gutsy] gnome-session-properties don't save user startup apps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156611
<ubotu> New bug: #156612 in ubuntu "filesystem corruption on xfs using sata_sil (sil3114)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156612
<ubotu> New bug: #156613 in ubuntu "suspend in Gutsy doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156613
<ubotu> New bug: #156615 in thunderbird (main) "sound notification does not allow to specify a custom wav file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156615
<ubotu> New bug: #156616 in deskbar-applet (main) "Crashed without a network connection but with internet search plugins enabled." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156616
<ubotu> New bug: #156617 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "Crashed on changing values and exiting." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156617
<ubotu> New bug: #156619 in ubuntu "desktop appearance colorpicker freeze" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156619
<ubotu> New bug: #156620 in gnome-screensaver (main) "Looses track of user activity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156620
<ubotu> New bug: #156621 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[gutsy] Closing the lid will crash the system no matter how the gnome power manager is set, but system (Dell X300) will suspend/resume just fine in any other way." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156621
<ubotu> New bug: #156622 in ubuntu "Unable to define a printer with a fresh Ubuntu 7.10 installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156622
<ubotu> New bug: #156623 in gnome-panel (main) "[Gutsy] Top panel crashes and disappears forever" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156623
<ubotu> New bug: #156624 in ubuntu "There isn't an easy way to install bootloader where the user wants" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156624
<ubotu> New bug: #156625 in update-manager (main) "Asked twice about ssh daemon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156625
<ubotu> New bug: #156628 in texlive-bin (main) "[gutsy] xdvi.bin symlink not installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156628
<ubotu> New bug: #156629 in cdrtools (multiverse) "CD BURNING HANGS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156629
<ubotu> New bug: #156631 in devede (multiverse) "Devede problem with ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156631
<ubotu> New bug: #156632 in gdm (main) "Gtk errors during PreSession" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156632
<ubotu> New bug: #156633 in adept (main) "Problem removing applications from adept's "remove" list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156633
<ubotu> New bug: #156634 in update-manager (main) "cupsys error while upgrading to kubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156634
<ubotu> New bug: #156635 in firefox (main) "[gutsy]Firefox doesn't start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156635
<ubotu> New bug: #156636 in openssh (main) "Please package openssh with LPK patch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156636
<ubotu> New bug: #156638 in gnome-panel (main) "Can't change the language in OppenOffice!!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156638
<ubotu> New bug: #156639 in ubuntu "During Boot Get  nk.c:unexpected responsefd/build/buildd/linux-source-2.6.22-2.6.22/driver/input/misc/yeali      Keeps repeating this with no end to the repeat. Requires reboot." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156639
<ubotu> New bug: #156640 in f-spot (main) "Failed to import tiff files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156640
<ubotu> New bug: #156641 in ubuntu "Install of ubuntu 7.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156641
<ubotu> New bug: #156637 in ubuntu "software-properties-gtk crashes after password" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156637
<ubotu> New bug: #156642 in advi (universe) "active dvi freezes when viewing a dvi file with embedded eps image" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156642
<ubotu> New bug: #156643 in evince (main) "Internal and external links diplay and print problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156643
<ubotu> New bug: #156645 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Power button options should include "Do Nothing"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156645
<ubotu> New bug: #156646 in gnome-panel (main) "No gDesklets application Icon shown in the panel.." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156646
<ubotu> New bug: #156647 in evince (main) "Evince hangs on showing print dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156647
<sponix> System|Preferences|Sound when I hit the Test Button on Sound Capture with Alsa selected, it gives me an Error, and then the preferences box freezes
<sponix> Anyone else had this issue ?
<ubotu> New bug: #156651 in gpredict (universe) "Sync gpredict 0.8.0-2 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156651
<ubotu> New bug: #156653 in gdm (main) "gdm session crashes after logging in (after upgrade to 7.10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156653
<ubotu> New bug: #156654 in kdevelop (universe) "UI Lag in 3.5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156654
<ubotu> New bug: #156655 in ubuntu "lost of connection  under 7.10 & no recognize external HDD/ntfs plug in usb" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156655
<ubotu> New bug: #156656 in thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird(SK 2.0.0.6) filter for messages, preferences and many oher functions aren't working, result of atempt of runing these functions is a syntactics reeor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156656
<ubotu> New bug: #156658 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "Console incorrectly programmed if leaving X with no outputs (945GM)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156658
<ubotu> New bug: #156660 in kaffeine (main) "Gutsy: Kaffeine should play ISOs, doesn't function" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156660
<ubotu> New bug: #156659 in gnome-terminal (main) "test" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156659
<ubotu> New bug: #156661 in ubuntu "Suspend doesn't work with Acer TM8000" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156661
<ubotu> New bug: #156663 in mplayer (multiverse) "firefox mplayer-plugin can't play realvideo correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156663
<ubotu> New bug: #156664 in stellarium (universe) "Stellarium 0.9.0 mouse problems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156664
<ubotu> New bug: #156665 in gthumb (main) "gthumb and fspot doesn't recognize my camera" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156665
<ubotu> New bug: #156666 in ubuntu "Xorg restarts randomly while typing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156666
<ubotu> New bug: #156668 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "clock of hostsystem used in domU kernel freezes console/domU" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156668
<ubotu> New bug: #156669 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "SATA drive freezes when using LVM over dm-crypt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156669
<ubotu> New bug: #156573 in ubuntu "xserver bug needs resolved" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156573
<ubotu> New bug: #156671 in kdebase (main) "KDM can't start, gives a sed error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156671
<ubotu> New bug: #156672 in ubuntu "the new Gutsy ubuntu 7.10 upgrade does not install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156672
<ubotu> New bug: #156673 in icedtea-java7 (universe) "No javaws binary" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156673
<ubotu> New bug: #156674 in firefox (main) "firefox crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156674
<ubotu> New bug: #156675 in totem (main) "problem playing h264 coded videos with gstreamer related players" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156675
<ubotu> New bug: #156678 in kdebase (main) "Profiles not saved in konqueror if first used as root" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156678
<ubotu> New bug: #156679 in gcompris (main) "gcompris crashes in 'rebuild the mosaic'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156679
<ubotu> New bug: #152934 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/152934
<ubotu> New bug: #156680 in update-manager (main) "[feisty->gutsy] server do-release-upgrade fails because none of the *buntu-dekstop meta-package is found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156680
<ubotu> New bug: #156681 in python-imaging (main) "package python-imaging 1.1.6-1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156681
<ubotu> New bug: #156682 in thin-client-manager (main) "package thin-client-manager-gnome 0.5.1-0ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156682
<ubotu> New bug: #156683 in edubuntu-meta (main) "package edubuntu-server 1.47 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156683
<ubotu> New bug: #156684 in adept (main) "Adept crashes when uninstalling packages installed by dpkg -i" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156684
<ubotu> New bug: #156685 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.81 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /tmp/tmplz9Wei/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156685
<ubotu> New bug: #156686 in samba (main) "DNS support not enabled at compile time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156686
<ubotu> New bug: #156688 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "Can't change amount of video memory trough Screens and Graphics preferences caplet " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156688
<ubotu> New bug: #156687 in ubuntu "OWNER RESTRICTION !!!" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156687
<ubotu> New bug: #156626 in k3b (main) "CD BURNING" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156626
<ubotu> New bug: #156690 in gparted (main) "gparted crashed with SIGSEGV in memcpy() - I had just shrunk my data partition in order to make room to install Gutsy" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156690
<ubotu> New bug: #156692 in firefox (main) "Firefox don´t start in Ubuntu 7.10 gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156692
<ubotu> New bug: #156695 in openoffice.org "OpenOffice presentaciones 2.3 doesn't start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156695
<ubotu> New bug: #156696 in gnome-app-install (main) ""all open source" is not really "all open source"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156696
<ubotu> New bug: #156693 in ubuntu "sandbox security templates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156693
<ubotu> New bug: #156694 in hardinfo (universe) "hardinfo crashes with munmap_chunk() error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156694
<ubotu> New bug: #156652 in apt-cacher (universe) "apt-cacher downloading packages from invalid proxy cache" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156652
<ubotu> New bug: #156701 in pgadmin3 (universe) "pgadmin is a bit old" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156701
<ubotu> New bug: #156702 in evince (main) "Evince 2.20.1 in Gutsy Gibbon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156702
<ubotu> New bug: #156667 in ubuntu "Install to Disk goes into infinite loop while searching mirror servers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156667
<ubotu> New bug: #156703 in ubuntu "Totem Gtk-ERROR" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156703
<ubotu> New bug: #156705 in vnc4 (main) "Please make VNC4 support exporting a single window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156705
<ubotu> New bug: #156706 in xbindkeys (universe) "X does not recognize some xbindkeys button mappings when compiz is enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156706
<ubotu> New bug: #156704 in tracker (main) "tracker-tag should handle unindexed file gracefully" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156704
<ubotu> New bug: #156707 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird package update lost my profile" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156707
<ubotu> New bug: #156709 in amarok (main) "I cant "Edit Bookmarks" in Amarok1.4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156709
<ubotu> New bug: #156711 in ubuntu "0.000000] ACPI: BIOS age (1999) fails cutoff (2000), acpi=force is required to enable ACPI" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156711
<ubotu> New bug: #156712 in yaird (universe) "Merge with version 0.0.12-23 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156712
<ubotu> New bug: #156713 in ubuntu "Intel ICH8 Rev 03 ALC8888 Headphone sense does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156713
<ubotu> New bug: #156714 in ubufox (main) "Installing Sage from Ubufox does not add extension" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156714
<ubotu> New bug: #156715 in kdebase (main) "[gutsy] kdm terminated unexpectedly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156715
<ubotu> New bug: #156717 in gnome-panel (main) "fire wall fail" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156717
<ubotu> New bug: #156718 in ubuntu "oo-textprocessor crashes on most mouseclicks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156718
<ubotu> New bug: #156720 in glibc (main) "IPv6 link-local interface lookup fix regressed from Feisty to Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156720
<ubotu> New bug: #156721 in compiz (main) "Resize plugin causes 100% cpu usage - must kill compiz to solve" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156721
<ubotu> New bug: #156722 in apport (main) "Crash during 7.10 Fresh re-install using LiveCD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156722
<ubotu> New bug: #156723 in libgeo-ipfree-perl (universe) "Please sync libgeo-ipfree-perl 0.2-5  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156723
<ubotu> New bug: #156724 in ubuntu "when i log in i get annuncment that the restricted driver manneger wont save my settings  (dup-of: 155032)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156724
<ubotu> New bug: #156726 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "No TTY access, not using framebuffer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156726
<ubotu> New bug: #156729 in ubuntu "Repeat Key dies after resume in Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156729
<ubotu> New bug: #156728 in openoffice.org (main) "cannot save to document (.doc) on windows share" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156728
<ubotu> New bug: #156730 in ubuntu "nvidia-settings package cannot be installed along with nvidia-glx-legacy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156730
<ubotu> New bug: #156732 in vertex (universe) "Please merge vertex 0.1.15-1.3 (universe) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156732
<ubotu> New bug: #156733 in gmpc (universe) "Control buttons should be customisable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156733
<ubotu> New bug: #156734 in vim (main) "fails to upgrade: missing replaces:" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156734
<ubotu> New bug: #156735 in swfdec0.3 (universe) "depency issue: libgtk2.0-0" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156735
<ubotu> New bug: #156736 in update-manager (main) "Upgrading from Ubuntu Ultimate 1.5 feisty to 7.10 gutsy did not complete at upgrading update package manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156736
<ubotu> New bug: #156737 in evolution (main) "Mensaje de error de sincronismo con carpeta local" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156737
<ubotu> New bug: #156738 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "sky2 GbE active after shutdown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156738
<ubotu> New bug: #156739 in gedit (main) "cannot extend the text selection to the last character in line" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156739
<ubotu> New bug: #156740 in virtualbox-ose-modules (universe) "No virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.22-14-rt package is available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156740
<ubotu> New bug: #156743 in firefox (main) "OS Appearance alterations have partial effect on web pages making some unreadable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156743
<ubotu> New bug: #156742 in totem (main) "Plugin Error - Unable to activate plugin Media Player Keys" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156742
<ubotu> New bug: #156749 in ubuntu "I am trying to upgrade to 7.10 using upgrade manager I get an error it says it can't get files. Says network error. My network is fine. (dup-of: 156161)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156749
<ubotu> New bug: #156750 in ubuntu "uninstallation of ubuntu" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156750
<ubotu> New bug: #156747 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "lirc_pvr150 loading causes system to freeze" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156747
<ubotu> New bug: #156748 in iperf (universe) "Thread library bug for kernel >= 2.6.21" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156748
<ubotu> New bug: #156751 in ubuntu "harddrive always active" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156751
<ubotu> New bug: #156752 in ubuntu "rkhunter won't install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156752
<qense> what should you do with bug reports that are more like suggestions? If you for example find a bug where someone says it would be a good idea to mak a 7.10.1 when KDE 4 is released
<qense> where should you refer him too?
<ubotu> New bug: #156753 in beagle (main) "beagle-search crashes with "GLib.GException: Couldn't recognize the image file format"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156753
<Hobbsee> dont' bother sticking around or anything...
 * qense accidently quit this channel
<Riddell> Hobbsee: now's your chance
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> qense: usually bring it up with kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com, or makr it as wishlist.  we plan to do that, iirc.
<Riddell> qense: that is spec material so best just to close ist as a bug report
<qense> ok, thx
<Spec> ok.
<ubotu> New bug: #156756 in gqview (main) "Folder browser jumps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156756
<ubotu> New bug: #156757 in phpmyadmin (universe) "phpmyadmin package not installable due to mcrypt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156757
<PaxX> question: when will a patch come that fixes no/low sound with intel hda cards? ive read all the forum posts and none of them works for my hp pavillion dv9000. does anyone know?
<ubotu> New bug: #156760 in ubuntu "Please upgrade UFRaw packages to 0.12.1 or greater" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156760
<ubotu> New bug: #156763 in hal (main) "Toshiba Satellite A105-S4034 Sound Problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156763
<ubotu> New bug: #156764 in ubuntu "2.6.22-14-generic kernel distributed with Gutsy does not boot on Everex StepNote SA2053T laptop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156764
<ubotu> New bug: #156765 in gimp (main) "GIMP 2.4's new print dialog is disabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156765
<ubotu> New bug: #156766 in vlc (universe) "[gutsy, amd64] vlc can't find video decoder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156766
<ubotu> New bug: #156767 in ndiswrapper (main) "my pcmcia card don't enable for receive internet because the ndiswrapper is crash of the new version of ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156767
<ubotu> New bug: #156768 in deluge-torrent (universe) "Deluge can't deleted from Synaptic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156768
<ubotu> New bug: #156769 in strigiapplet (main) "Strigi-applet orders results inefficiently" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156769
<ubotu> New bug: #156770 in amarok (main) "amarok skips some songs after playing a few seconds (gutsy)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156770
<ubotu> New bug: #156771 in hal (main) "No sound in Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156771
<ubotu> New bug: #156772 in xfce-mcs-manager (main) "Show icons in xfce disktop settings has no effect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156772
<ubotu> New bug: #156773 in debian-goodies (main) "Please sync debian-goodies 0.38  (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156773
<ubotu> New bug: #156774 in audacity (universe) "Wrong codepage for Scandinavian translations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156774
<ubotu> New bug: #156775 in libapache2-mod-perl2 (main) "Please sync libapache2-mod-perl2 2.0.3-2  (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156775
<ubotu> New bug: #156778 in update-manager (main) "[Master] update-manager gives useless error message for invalid sources.list lines" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156778
<ubotu> New bug: #156776 in cupsys (main) "Java doesn't show the printer dialog with cups" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156776
<ubotu> New bug: #156777 in libgdchart-gd2 (main) "Please sync libgdchart-gd2 0.11.5-4  (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156777
<ubotu> New bug: #156780 in hal (main) "Low sound on Hp Pavillion dv9000" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156780
<ubotu> New bug: #156781 in gedit (main) "gedit lags while editing certain files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156781
<ubotu> New bug: #156787 in texlive-base (main) "tex live instalation crashes - dependency problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156787
<ubotu> New bug: #156788 in network-manager-applet (main) "[gutsy]Using Network manager causes packet losses with wired ethernet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156788
<ubotu> New bug: #156790 in firefox "firefox-bin still there when I close Firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156790
<ubotu> New bug: #156791 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin still there when I close Firefox (dup-of: 156790)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156791
<ubotu> New bug: #156792 in gforge (universe) "Please sync gforge 4.6.99+svn6094-4  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156792
<ubotu> New bug: #152053 in ubuntu "No sound from totem, rhythmbox, or sound juicer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/152053
<ubotu> New bug: #156783 in kde-systemsettings (main) "kde systemsettings crashes on start after upgrade to kde 3.5.8 on feisty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156783
<ubotu> New bug: #156786 in network-manager (main) "Gutsy Network Manager 0.6.5 and Ndiswrapper fails to connect to hidden AP" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156786
<ubotu> New bug: #156784 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "no delete message capability" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156784
<ubotu> New bug: #156785 in openarena (universe) "OpenArena 0.7.0 needs packaging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156785
<ubotu> New bug: #156794 in grub (main) "Grub boot problem, "Selected disk doesn't exits"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156794
<ubotu> New bug: #156789 in openoffice.org (main) "Hidden files - Open Office - effects felt system wide." [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156789
<ubotu> New bug: #156796 in ubuntu "Sound is intermittent with two sound cards, needs better GUI control" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156796
<ubotu> New bug: #156797 in ubuntu "Windows too sticky with "Extra" visual effects" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156797
<ubotu> New bug: #156799 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade tool crashed when upgrading to Ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156799
<ubotu> New bug: #156800 in ubuntu "not recognizing sound card" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156800
<ubotu> New bug: #156801 in totem (main) "totem display`s vertical lines no movie Gutsy 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156801
<ubotu> New bug: #156803 in ubuntu "rhythmbox can no longer play songs Gusty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156803
<ubotu> New bug: #156804 in linux-meta (main) "generic kernels should support 4 GB RAM" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156804
<ubotu> New bug: #156805 in kdeaccessibility (main) "AccessX causes intermittent repeating keystrokes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156805
<ubotu> New bug: #156808 in ssmtp (universe) "package ssmtp 2.61-12ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156808
<ubotu> New bug: #156809 in ubuntu "Games not recognizing controllers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156809
<ubotu> New bug: #156810 in evolution (main) "Evolution Setup assistant window wider than the screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156810
<ubotu> New bug: #156811 in evolution (main) "Top of folder view should line up vertically with message pane" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156811
<ubotu> New bug: #156813 in gnome-schedule (universe) "strptime () doesnt manage to parse atq output on ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156813
<ubotu> New bug: #156814 in xfce-mcs-plugins (main) "Keyboard shortcut "Control-Escape" no longer functions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156814
<ubotu> New bug: #156815 in sope (universe) "Sync sope 4.4rc.2-4 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156815
<ubotu> New bug: #156816 in system-config-printer (main) "[Gutsy] Printer applet no longer appears when you hide it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156816
<ubotu> New bug: #156817 in firefox (main) "sometimes even if i close the browser normaly the procees is still on and when I try to open a new web page it says that the process is working and  n order to stop it i have to rebboot. this happens in linux ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156817
<ubotu> New bug: #156818 in soqt (universe) "Sync soqt 1.4.1-2 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156818
<ubotu> New bug: #156819 in libapache-mod-jk (universe) "deprecated option in worker.properties" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156819
<ubotu> New bug: #156820 in deskbar-applet (main) "Displays only the title for a main menu entry." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156820
<ubotu> New bug: #156821 in ubuntu "kicker stopped being loaded automatically at startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156821
<ubotu> New bug: #156822 in deskbar-applet (main) "Displays only the title for a main menu entry. (dup-of: 156820)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156822
<ubotu> New bug: #156823 in suphp (universe) "Sync suphp 0.6.2-2 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156823
<ubotu> New bug: #156826 in gstreamer (universe) "some mp4s fail to play" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156826
<ubotu> New bug: #156827 in vnc4 (main) "Default vnc viewer will not allow direct data entry with Compiz enabled." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156827
<ubotu> New bug: #156828 in totem (main) "Videos turn into colorful static and stop working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156828
<ubotu> New bug: #156829 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus crash by memory overload with PCX file pictures shown as icons" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156829
<ubotu> New bug: #156830 in freedroidrpg (universe) "Please sync freedroidrpg 0.10.2-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156830
<ubotu> New bug: #156831 in ubuntu "VMWare Server and Compiz Fusion do not play nice" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156831
<ubotu> New bug: #156832 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Cannot suspend or hibernate on Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156832
<ubotu> New bug: #156833 in kpowersave (universe) "Hibernate broken in Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156833
<ubotu> New bug: #156834 in epiphany (universe) "Crashed on browsing?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156834
<ubotu> New bug: #156089 in mythbuntu-control-centre "mysql-server removed when it shouldn't" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156089
<ubotu> New bug: #156836 in fai "broken apt installation dependency for fai-quickstart-3.2.1-0ubuntu2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156836
<ubotu> New bug: #156838 in evince (main) "Bottom of PDF document not displayed when best fit is selected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156838
<ubotu> New bug: #156840 in ubuntu "Where is digikamplugins in Gutsy?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156840
<ubotu> New bug: #156841 in rt2500 (universe) "wusb54g doesn't work with 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156841
<ubotu> New bug: #156842 in transcriber (universe) "Merge transcriber 1.5.1.1-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156842
<ubotu> New bug: #156844 in vnc4 (main) "vnc4server - wrong geometry" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156844
<ubotu> New bug: #156845 in firefox (main) "profilemanager - stange behaviour in gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156845
<ubotu> New bug: #156846 in ubuntu "Gutsy Application Switcher Shifts With "Alt-Tab"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156846
<ubotu> New bug: #156848 in ubuntu "Inconsistent use of colors in Ubuntu networking monitor tools" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156848
<ubotu> New bug: #156849 in thunderbird (main) "Strange behaviour with pdf attachments" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156849
<ubotu> New bug: #156851 in synaptic (main) "Can't type in Synaptic search more than once" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156851
<ubotu> New bug: #156852 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice.org write crashes when I open a template" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156852
<ubotu> New bug: #156853 in openoffice.org (main) "background remains white between number and text" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156853
<ubotu> New bug: #156854 in rawstudio (universe) "Rawstudio in Gutsy is missing all graphics" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156854
<ubotu> New bug: #156855 in gnome-panel (main) "update-grub does not place kernel source correctly in Gutsey" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156855
<Rondom> can someone speak french and help this guy or translate it for others? ( LP #156767 )
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 156767 in ndiswrapper "my pcmcia card don't enable for receive internet because the ndiswrapper is crash of the new version of ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156767
<norsetto> rondom: don't worry, even in french what he says makes little sense
<ubotu> New bug: #156860 in f-spot (main) "f-spot crashes on tif file import" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156860
<ubotu> New bug: #156861 in ubuntu "Install fails at during partitioning with "ext3 file system creation in partition sdb"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156861
<ubotu> New bug: #156862 in nautilus (main) "no volume at all from cpu or soundcard.  No problem with fiesty or XP." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156862
<ubotu> New bug: #156863 in ubuntu "GUTSY, system hangs on shut down progress" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156863
<ubotu> New bug: #156864 in firefox (main) "Firefox Gutsy crashes when opening Selenium-IDE Plugin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156864
<ubotu> New bug: #156865 in update-manager (main) "Update Manager still says upgrade available." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156865
<ubotu> New bug: #156869 in ubuntu "File/Folder Label images are way too small!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156869
<ubotu> New bug: #156866 in pidgin (main) "accounts.xml and blist.xml do not survive syscrash on XFS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156866
<ubotu> New bug: #156868 in firefox (main) "firefox extremely slow browsering chinese fonts webpages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156868
<ubotu> New bug: #156871 in ubuntu "Upgrade from Fiesty Fawn can't find some packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156871
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-10-25
<ubotu> New bug: #156874 in ircd-ircu (universe) "Please sync ircd-ircu 2.10.12.10.dfsg1-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156874
<ubotu> New bug: #156877 in nautilus (main) "update-manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156877
<ubotu> New bug: #156878 in update-manager (main) "update-manager close before start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156878
<ubotu> New bug: #156879 in ubuntu "Bluetooth wont work in Gutsy on Dell D830" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156879
<ubotu> New bug: #156876 in pidgin (main) "myspaceim closes down pidgin " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156876
<ubotu> New bug: #156881 in liquidsoap (universe) "Please sync liquidsoap 0.3.3-3  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156881
<ubotu> New bug: #156882 in firefox (main) "Javascript 1.5 does not work in Firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156882
<ubotu> New bug: #156883 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade to Gutsy fails with bzip2 error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156883
<ubotu> New bug: #156884 in update-manager (main) "Kubuntu 7.10 keeps trying to upgrade to 7.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156884
<eologolo> Hello, after upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10 my wireless stoped working. I tried to find a similar bug  on launchpad but  no succes at all
<eologolo> i made my SMC wireles card work again .. but i want to share  it with some one to see if it has anything to do with a bug  or not
 * achiang just filed 156885, wonders if any other info would be helpful in the bug report
<ubotu> New bug: #156886 in libgtk2-trayicon-perl (universe) "Transparency not working with Gtk2::TrayIcon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156886
<ubotu> New bug: #156887 in ubuntu "3d screensaver with ATI card crashes back to GDM" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156887
<ubotu> New bug: #156885 in ubuntu "gutsy system hang on hp xw8200" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156885
<ubotu> New bug: #156889 in yelp (main) "E:the package sun java-5-bin needs to be reinstalled but can't find archive for it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156889
<ubotu> New bug: #156890 in kernel-image-2.6.7-amd64 (universe) "mcp55 sata hotplug oops when offline drive accessed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156890
<ubotu> New bug: #156891 in wmweather+ (universe) "wmweather+ segfaults when location is specified" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156891
<eologolo> who can help me with a bug?
<ubotu> New bug: #156892 in firefox (main) "Firefox freezes when watching Cnet TV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156892
<ubotu> New bug: #156893 in hdparm (main) "udev rules only for hd[a-z], not sd[a-z]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156893
<ubotu> New bug: #156894 in unison (universe) "Please sync unison 2.13.16-6  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156894
<ubotu> New bug: #156895 in openoffice.org (main) "How can I access to the complte list ob bugs?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156895
<ubotu> New bug: #156896 in ocaml (main) "Please merge ocaml (main) from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156896
<blueyed> eologolo: just ask.
<blueyed> Can somebody please change the importance for bug 59695?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 59695 in acpi-support "default value in power.sh potentially kills laptop disks" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/59695
<ubotu> New bug: #156899 in ekiga (main) "Ekiga crashes after few minutes running Logi cam (46d-8cb)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156899
<ubotu> New bug: #156900 in network-manager-applet (main) "Gutsy:  wireless access manager that worked has disappeared" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156900
<ubotu> New bug: #156901 in ubuntu "Gutsy re-install fails on VIA Pentium III chipsets" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156901
<eologolo> i had troubles with wireless after upgrading to gutsy. the wireless card firmware was not loaded, cause it looked in /lib/firmware and it is  inside /lib/firmware/2.6.22-14-generic/ so i did this $ cd /lib/firmware $ sudo ln 2.6.22-14-generic/isl3890 isl3890
<eologolo> under /lib/firmware/ there are plenty of generic kernels directories containing firmwares. never had that issue
<eologolo> is that a bug?
<eologolo> i took the gusty generic directory to do the trick
<eologolo> blueyed, I've just used the web to find bugs and i have to say that i don't know how to do it properly... i see nothing similar to what I say about  wireless firmware trouble
<blueyed> eologolo: do you have a package name for the firmware?
<blueyed> eologolo: all firmwares seems to be in a subdirectory. The following outputs nothing: dpkg -S *lib/firmware* | grep -v 2\.6\.
<blueyed> So, "who" looks in /lib/firmware directly?
<eologolo> i got this message Oct 24 00:03:26 ubuntu kernel: [ 8010.512000] prism54: request_firmware() failed for 'isl3890'
<eologolo> and looked into another log
<eologolo> daemon.log
<eologolo> Oct 24 00:07:50 ubuntu firmware_helper[7685]: main: error loading '/lib/firmware/isl3890' for device '/class/firmware/0000:0d:00.0' with driver 'prism54'
<eologolo> that is why i did " ln......"
<eologolo> i'm not sure whether this is a bug or not... but after the link thing  it is working... but I'm afraid that if i do some update or upgrade, that solution will be a pain
<eologolo> blueyed: I haven't looked the source code as to be sure if  it is normal behaviour ... i'm not even sure what source code i should look at :/
<ubotu> New bug: #156902 in firefox (main) "Extremely slow since upgrading Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156902
<eologolo> blueyed, thanks for reading, hope that helps some one. I must leave, bye.
<ubotu> New bug: #156903 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-about-me: "No Image" sets a generic face instead of no image" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156903
<ubotu> New bug: #156905 in ubuntu "Visual effects on Radeon X300 RV370 5B60" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156905
<ubotu> New bug: #156906 in nautilus (main) "CTRL+A not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156906
<ubotu> New bug: #156907 in ubuntu "Gutsy Alternate install CD informs of "package download time" even if user opts for CD upgrade only." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156907
<ubotu> New bug: #156908 in gedit (main) "'next document' keyboard shortcut stolen by compiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156908
<ubotu> New bug: #156909 in firefox (main) "/usr/share/menu/firefox file is missing in firefox package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156909
<ubotu> New bug: #156910 in hal (main) "computer freezes when trying to set a WEP key for RTL-8185 on my Gateway MT3707" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156910
<ubotu> New bug: #156911 in firefox (main) "New Gutsy Firefox windows open over old window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156911
<ubotu> New bug: #156912 in ubuntu "distribution upgrade re-fetches updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156912
<ubotu> New bug: #155463 in apport (main) "package_hook crashed with SystemError in open()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155463
<ubotu> New bug: #156913 in language-pack-gnome-eo (main) "Installing the Esperanto language pack does not offer Esperanto in choices" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156913
<ubotu> New bug: #156914 in ubuntu "Toshiba Sattelite 1135 extended screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156914
<ubotu> New bug: #156916 in ubuntu "menubar order scrambled " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156916
<ubotu> New bug: #156917 in fontconfig (main) "some Chinese & Japanese fonts not antialiased <12pt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156917
<ubotu> New bug: #156918 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156918
<ubotu> New bug: #156915 in adept (main) ""BROKEN TRANSLATION" Error for Turkish language" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156915
<ubotu> New bug: #156922 in gnome-pilot-conduits (main) "[gutsy] EMemo conduit doesn't sync with palm device" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156922
<ubotu> New bug: #156699 in ubuntu "cannot install skype on Ubuntu 6.06LTS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156699
<ubotu> New bug: #156924 in alsa-driver (main) "[Gutsy] Sound card indexes inconsist between boots" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156924
<Sniper223> Any Ubuntu 7.10 users here having a problem where once in a while when you boot your computer not all the gnome daemon thingys load but when you restart again it works fine?
<Sniper223> also when i run firestarter minimized to the task tray it stays there for a bit then disappears which is annoying cause I like to have it there so I can conveniently check it once in a while.
<Gohan> Right so I loaded the live cd for both 7.0 and 6.10 and they both had issues... 7 would not even work and 6.10 said something about the x server.. any thoughts?
<AstralJava> Sniper223: Nope, sorry, haven't had that. Gohan: Sorry but you're gonna have to give us a bit more than that. :) Full error messages would be good.
<AstralJava> Grr...
<ubotu> New bug: #156958 in tofrodos (main) "autopkgtest gutsy tofrodos: erroneous package!" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156958
<ubotu> New bug: #156959 in acpi (main) "autopkgtest gutsy acpi: erroneous package!" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156959
<ubotu> New bug: #156960 in at (main) "autopkgtest gutsy at: erroneous package!" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156960
<ubotu> New bug: #156961 in powermanagement-interface (main) "autopkgtest gutsy powermanagement-interface amd64: erroneous package!" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156961
<ubotu> New bug: #156962 in xfonts-scalable (main) "autopkgtest gutsy xfonts-scalable amd64: erroneous package!" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156962
<ubotu> New bug: #156963 in festival (main) "autopkgtest gutsy festival: erroneous package!" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156963
<ubotu> New bug: #156964 in nmap (main) "autopkgtest gutsy nmap: erroneous package!" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156964
<ubotu> New bug: #156930 in alsa-driver (main) "No sound on installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156930
<ubotu> New bug: #156931 in alsamixergui (universe) "Sound accompanied by high pitch and volume disappears when changed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156931
<ubotu> New bug: #156933 in ubuntu "64-bit hangs on startup (Scroll Lock/Caps Lock flashes)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156933
<ubotu> New bug: #156934 in ubuntu "Fn + Fx  is not functioning on Asus A8HE" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156934
<ubotu> New bug: #156936 in glade-3 (main) "Glade 3 main workspace area size is not saved" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156936
<ubotu> New bug: #156937 in arts (main) "arts hangs with v3417la when playing anything  on gutsy 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156937
<ubotu> New bug: #156939 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-core None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/openoffice.org-core.list] failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156939
<ubotu> New bug: #156949 in minicom (main) "autopkgtest gutsy minicom: erroneous package!" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156949
<ubotu> New bug: #156950 in nant (main) "autopkgtest gutsy nant: erroneous package!" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156950
<ubotu> New bug: #156951 in openjade (main) "autopkgtest gutsy openjade: erroneous package!" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156951
<ubotu> New bug: #156952 in linux32 (main) "autopkgtest gutsy linux32 amd64: erroneous package!" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156952
<ubotu> New bug: #156953 in pychecker (main) "autopkgtest gutsy pychecker: erroneous package!" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156953
<ubotu> New bug: #156954 in mdadm (main) "autopkgtest gutsy mdadm amd64: erroneous package!" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156954
<ubotu> New bug: #156955 in python-kde3 (main) "autopkgtest gutsy python-kde3: erroneous package!" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156955
<ubotu> New bug: #156956 in time (main) "autopkgtest gutsy time: erroneous package!" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156956
<ubotu> New bug: #156957 in multipath-tools (main) "autopkgtest gutsy multipath-tools amd64: erroneous package!" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156957
<ubotu> New bug: #156926 in ubuntu "gutsy crashes after grub" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156926
<ubotu> New bug: #156966 in compiz (main) "I'm sitting within the cube on a Thinkpad X60T" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156966
<ubotu> New bug: #156967 in opera (partner) "Opera Crashes with transfers active" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156967
<ubotu> New bug: #156968 in evolution-exchange (main) "evolution-exchange crashes if messages deleted with Outlook" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156968
<ubotu> New bug: #156969 in ubuntu "crash after hibernation on vaio n21s" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156969
<ubotu> New bug: #156971 in ghostscript (main) "autopkgtest gutsy ghostscript: erroneous package!" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156971
<ubotu> New bug: #156972 in ghostscript (main) "autopkgtest gutsy ghostscript-doc amd64: erroneous package!" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156972
<ubotu> New bug: #156973 in update-manager (main) "upgrade crashed on gutsy " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156973
<ubotu> New bug: #156975 in adept (main) "Adept incorrectly claims a distro upgrade is available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156975
<ubotu> New bug: #156979 in ocfs2-tools (main) "Please sync ocfs2-tools 1.2.4-1  (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156979
<ubotu> New bug: #156981 in gnomebaker (universe) "Mislabeled Button, Close is really Abort!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156981
<ubotu> New bug: #156983 in ubuntu "mythtv fonts are missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156983
<ubotu> New bug: #156984 in freepops (universe) "Freepops updater dialog depends on package dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156984
<ubotu> New bug: #156987 in ubuntu "Laptop doesnt shutdown complete, with hibernate it does..." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156987
<ubotu> New bug: #156989 in totem (main) "[Gutsy] Totem - video hangs after disabling subtitles" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156989
<ubotu> New bug: #156990 in wireshark (universe) "Wireshark wipes firefox settings & bookmarks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156990
<ubotu> New bug: #156991 in ubuntu "Something is wrong while writing a DVD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156991
<ubotu> New bug: #156992 in texlive-lang (main) "Missing fonts in texlive-lang-polish" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156992
<ubotu> New bug: #156993 in acpi-support (main) "resume.sh scripts exits too early" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156993
<ubotu> New bug: #156994 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade Tool Crashed (7.04 -> 7.10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156994
<ubotu> New bug: #156995 in ubuntu "Noisy fan and slowness after upgrade to Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156995
<ubotu> New bug: #156996 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird not functioning [gutsy] following 24/10/07 upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156996
<ubotu> New bug: #156997 in ubuntu "Wireless LAN switch on/off button does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156997
<ubotu> New bug: #156998 in thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird crashes on clicking on a mail message " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156998
<ubotu> New bug: #156999 in ubuntu "failed grub/lilo support for xfs filesystem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156999
<ubotu> New bug: #157002 in ubuntu "gimp does not works with xscanimage anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157002
<ubotu> New bug: #157003 in gnome-bluetooth (main) "Bluetooth obex error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157003
<ubotu> New bug: #157004 in mysql-query-browser (universe) "Install of mysql-query-browser on Ubuntu 7.10 PPC broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157004
<ubotu> New bug: #157005 in update-manager (main) "upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157005
<ubotu> New bug: #157007 in compiz (main) "workspace selector" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157007
<ubotu> New bug: #157008 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade Error: Faild to fetch http://ppa.dogfood.launchpad..." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157008
<ubotu> New bug: #157011 in cupsys (main) "Printing fails to printers with names containing brackets" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157011
<ubotu> New bug: #157013 in amarok (main) "Amarok "resume playback" feature doesn't work as expected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157013
<ubotu> New bug: #157015 in compiz (main) "Refresh rate settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157015
<ubotu> New bug: #157018 in audacious (universe) "audacious does not show track details" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157018
<ubotu> New bug: #157019 in ubiquity (main) "use consistent, recognisable disk names" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157019
<ubotu> New bug: #157021 in bzr (main) "bzr fails to checkout a repository" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157021
<ubotu> New bug: #157023 in openoffice.org (main) "[gutsy]OpenOffice.org 2.3 database" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157023
<ubotu> New bug: #157025 in language-pack-gnome-de (main) "[nautilus] missing translation of statusline text for side pane" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157025
<ubotu> New bug: #157029 in ubuntu "Koomba 2 crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157029
<ubotu> New bug: #157030 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "open office does'nt work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157030
<ubotu> New bug: #157032 in ardour (universe) "Please sync ardour 1:2.0.2-2  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157032
<ubotu> New bug: #157038 in k3b (main) "While copying a disc, K3B should not remove image if write fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157038
<ubotu> New bug: #157039 in firefox (main) "msttcorefonts fonts appear very bad in Firefox (Gutsy)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157039
<elmargol> Why does it take over a year to include a printing driver wich is avaiable from the manufacture and is GPL?
<ubotu> New bug: #157035 in cyrus-sasl2-heimdal (universe) "libsasl2-modules-gssapi-heimdal not installable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157035
<ubotu> New bug: #157042 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus uses unidentifyable disk names" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157042
<ubotu> New bug: #157043 in kdesudo (main) "command chaining with "&&" doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157043
<ubotu> New bug: #157044 in ghostscript (main) "slow photo printing since upgrading Feisty to Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157044
<ubotu> New bug: #157045 in dosfstools (main) "Please sync dosfstools 2.11-2.3  (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157045
<ubotu> New bug: #157033 in ubuntu-website "home folder stays as home folder in a fresh install (dup-of: 157034)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157033
<ubotu> New bug: #157034 in ubiquity "home folder should stay as home folder in a fresh install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157034
<ubotu> New bug: #157037 in ubuntu "add upgrade to a cd install in boot menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157037
<ubotu> New bug: #157046 in ubuntu "Sis650 Ubuntu Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157046
<ubotu> New bug: #157047 in ubuntu "No 3D on Dell Inspiron 6000" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157047
<ubotu> New bug: #157050 in octave2.9-forge (universe) "octave2.9-forge don't works in Gutsy!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157050
<ubotu> New bug: #157051 in restricted-manager (restricted) "Usability: should alert me if drivers could be used" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157051
<ubotu> New bug: #157052 in epiphany-browser (main) "Epiphany is not working - doesn`t load/open on Gutsy (7.10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157052
<ubotu> New bug: #157053 in amule (universe) "No ED2K search results after installing Gutsy on PPC" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157053
<ubotu> New bug: #157000 in kdesudo (main) "not being prompted for sudo password (dup-of: 132456)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157000
<ubotu> New bug: #157036 in acpi (main) "acpi doesn't work properly" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157036
<ubotu> New bug: #156978 in ubuntu "system crashes " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156978
<ubotu> New bug: #157054 in gnupg-doc (main) "Please sync gnupg-doc from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157054
<ubotu> New bug: #157056 in update-manager (main) "Said there was a Dist upgrade waiting, and it just did that" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157056
<ubotu> New bug: #157057 in evince (main) "problem printing PDF's, text is "jumbled"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157057
<ubotu> New bug: #157058 in update-manager (main) "distribution upgrade 7.10 error but i installed the newest release?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157058
<ubotu> New bug: #157060 in evolution (main) "Inline styles and images in sign" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157060
<ubotu> New bug: #157062 in pure-ftpd (universe) "Uninstallable pure-ftpd after upgrade to 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157062
<ubotu> New bug: #157063 in icedtea-java7 (universe) "Gutsy : errors in README.alternatives for icedtea-java7-plugin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157063
<ubotu> New bug: #157065 in frozen-bubble (universe) "frozen bubble fullscreen screensaver turns on during play" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157065
<ubotu> New bug: #157067 in hal (main) "HAL should recognize and identify printers via libusb" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157067
<ubotu> New bug: #157068 in ubuntu "upgrade to 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157068
<ubotu> New bug: #157071 in ubuntu "upgade to 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157071
<ubotu> New bug: #157073 in evince (main) "evince prints hyperref boxes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157073
<ubotu> New bug: #157076 in gimp-print (main) "gimp-print adds wrong diversion" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157076
<bddebian> Boo
<persia> Baa
<ubotu> New bug: #157077 in ubuntu "Gutsy fails to work properly on Sony Vaio PCG-SRX51P/B" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157077
<ubotu> New bug: #146836 in compiz (main) "[gutsy] compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in TC_CORBA_WCharSeq_struct()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/146836
<ubotu> New bug: #157078 in ubuntu "No file association / application to play aiff files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157078
<ubotu> New bug: #157066 in gnome-terminal (main) "New Tab is not disabled in maximized mode or fullscreen when compiz is enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157066
<ubotu> New bug: #157079 in ubuntu "nut groupss" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157079
<ubotu> New bug: #157082 in pastebinit (universe) "manpage suggesting wrong arguments" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157082
<ubotu> New bug: #157083 in ipkungfu (universe) "Please sync ipkungfu 0.6.1-5 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157083
<ubotu> New bug: #157084 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.81 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /tmp/tmpgzoG09/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), E:Sub-process /tmp/tmpgzoG09/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157084
<ubotu> New bug: #157085 in ubuntu "Kernel panic at bootup - EIP" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157085
<ubotu> New bug: #157086 in kcontrol-kdmtheme (universe) "kdmtheme will not install or set new themes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157086
<ubotu> New bug: #157087 in evolution (main) "Evolution does not sftp-sync calendar file when RSA fingerprint doesn't match (first login)  " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157087
<ubotu> New bug: #157088 in virtualbox-ose (universe) "VirtualBox cannot access USB peripherals" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157088
<ubotu> New bug: #157089 in avahi (main) "Feisty -> Gutsy upgrade disabled avahi-daemon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157089
<ubotu> New bug: #157090 in ubuntu "Initial keys in Gnome-menu doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157090
<ubotu> New bug: #157092 in octave-forge (universe) "octave-forge 2.9 does not include several functions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157092
<ubotu> New bug: #157093 in openoffice.org2 (main) "Openoffice freezes when trying to add special character" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157093
<ubotu> New bug: #157096 in libgems-ruby (universe) "Installing rubygems doesn't install ruby" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157096
<ubotu> New bug: #157097 in ubuntu "booting with grub ist much slower after suspend or electricity shutdown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157097
<ubotu> New bug: #157095 in stunnel4 (universe) "Please sync stunnel4 3:4.20-5 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157095
<ubotu> New bug: #157098 in kde-systemsettings (main) "error creating the new folders when the name of the machine is changed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157098
<ubotu> New bug: #157099 in gstreamer (universe) "Automatic installation of DVD CSS support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157099
<OldPink> Guys, I've fixed a reported bug on launchpad. It's my first time doing this, and have uploaded all resources and information to apply the fix. Who do I notify/what do I do to get it included in Gutsy/Hardy?
<ubotu> New bug: #157100 in pidgin (main) "cannot connect to google talk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157100
<ubotu> New bug: #157101 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash when Appearance Preferences/Theme used" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157101
<ubotu> New bug: #157103 in network-manager-vpnc (universe) ""welcome message" pops under the current window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157103
<ubotu> New bug: #157105 in nautilus-sendto (main) "nautilus-sendto very slow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157105
<ubotu> New bug: #157109 in synaptic (main) "No prompt to enable Apt sources" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157109
<ubotu> New bug: #157110 in ubuntu "Upgrade to Gutsy Gibbon breaks smb printing to HP 710" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157110
<ubotu> New bug: #157106 in firefox (main) "Firefox halts on video direct play" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157106
<ubotu> New bug: #157107 in ubuntu "tracker not indexing mounted directories" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157107
<ubotu> New bug: #157108 in flac (main) "libflac-dev no longer includes FLAC/file_encoder.h" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157108
<ubotu> New bug: #157111 in ubuntu "gutsy upgrade failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157111
<ubotu> New bug: #157113 in ubuntu "Gutsy: evolution: answeriing mail, save as draft,shutdown system, starting again later, continuing answering mail, mail has gone, draft was saved, but the old one, so I had to do my work again.. Succes with your great work, Erik" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157113
<ubotu> New bug: #157112 in xorg (main) "Xorg process eating memory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157112
<ubotu> New bug: #157040 in acpi (main) "acpi doesn't work properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157040
<ubotu> New bug: #157120 in totem (main) "totem volume widget glitches on mouse out" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157120
<ubotu> New bug: #157121 in ubuntu "Audacious cannot seek in .AAC files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157121
<ubotu> New bug: #157117 in ubuntu "Upgraded from Feisty to Gutsy- I still get a quick black screen at logon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157117
<ubotu> New bug: #157118 in apple2 (multiverse) "core dump on execution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157118
<ubotu> New bug: #157119 in ubuntu "Power managment not working correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157119
<ubotu> New bug: #157094 in ubuntu "USB mass storage devices are mounted with unsafe permissions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157094
<ubotu> New bug: #157125 in compiz (main) "Crashed on changing the application windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157125
<ubotu> New bug: #157126 in mozilla-firefox (main) "FF2 without default mozilla-five-home" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157126
<ubotu> New bug: #157127 in gmime2.2 (main) "Missing package dependency prevents indexing beagle to index kmail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157127
<ubotu> New bug: #157132 in firefox (main) "Firefox hangs on start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157132
<ubotu> New bug: #157133 in update-manager (main) "Gutsy cdromupdate failed on first package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157133
<ubotu> New bug: #157139 in ubuntu "Sound: Mic not working on hda-intel after gutsy upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157139
<ubotu> New bug: #157140 in ubuntu "Gutsy Freezes/crashes and gets corrupted graphics frequently on Athlon64 2800+" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157140
<ubotu> New bug: #157129 in blobwars (universe) "Please merge blobwars 1.07-2 from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157129
<ubotu> New bug: #157134 in sound-juicer (main) "Error plying CD. Reason:Internal GStreamer error: state change failed." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157134
<ubotu> New bug: #157135 in ubuntu "[Gutsy upgrade] [Wireless] [Prism54] [SMC] isl3890 firmware not Loaded" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157135
<ubotu> New bug: #157136 in zeroinstall-injector (universe) "Please sync zeroinstall-injector 0.29-1  (universe) from Debian	unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157136
<ubotu> New bug: #157137 in thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird 2.0.0.6 quits very often when clicking on an email received" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157137
<ubotu> New bug: #157131 in ubuntu "system works speed is extremely low" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157131
<ubotu> New bug: #157147 in nspluginwrapper (multiverse) "nspluginwrapper install conflict (in x86_64)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157147
<ubotu> New bug: #157149 in linkchecker (universe) "linkchecker sometimes segfaults" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157149
<ubotu> New bug: #157143 in update-manager (main) "adept want to update an aktual gibsy 7.10 kubuntu; update failed with error message" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157143
<ubotu> New bug: #157144 in openvpn (universe) "openvpn package version is too old" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157144
<ubotu> New bug: #157146 in fglrx-driver "T60 Radeon x1400 no vga with fglrx" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157146
<ubotu> New bug: #157148 in scapy (universe) "Please sync scapy (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157148
<ubotu> New bug: #157141 in totem (main) "Totem does not play dvd " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157141
<ubotu> New bug: #157150 in xscreensaver (main) "xscreensaver gives error with documentation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157150
<ubotu> New bug: #157151 in alsa-driver (main) "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open resource for writing." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157151
<ubotu> New bug: #157152 in update-manager (main) "Update manager error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157152
<ubotu> New bug: #157159 in ubuntu "PDF files stop printing after 6 pages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157159
<ubotu> New bug: #157160 in ddclient (universe) "Please merge ddclient 3.7.3-4 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157160
<ubotu> New bug: #157154 in clamav (universe) "clamav-daemon eats 100% CPU forever on feisty server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157154
<ubotu> New bug: #157162 in icedtea-java7 (universe) "Azureus crashes on icedtea-java7 on x86_64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157162
<ubotu> New bug: #157163 in texlive-base (universe) "texlive-base-bin cannot be installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157163
<ubotu> New bug: #157165 in ubuntu "dbxml" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157165
<ubotu> New bug: #157166 in ubuntu "[gutsy] Cannot change default file manager from Dolphin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157166
<ubotu> New bug: #157167 in update-manager (main) "Update manager errors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157167
<ubotu> New bug: #157168 in dolphin (main) "Dolphin crashes when deleting files over fish://" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157168
<ubotu> New bug: #157172 in zoph (universe) "Please sync zoph 0.7.0.2-2  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157172
<ubotu> New bug: #157171 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[6510b] Freeze on Lid-Close" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157171
<ubotu> New bug: #157173 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice impress crashes on start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157173
<ubotu> New bug: #157174 in samba (main) ""browsable" instead of "browseable" in smb.conf " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157174
<ubotu> New bug: #157175 in pidgin (main) "Pidgin 2.2.1 deletes empty groups of contacts, but then, after restart of Pidgin they again appear." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157175
<ubotu> New bug: #157176 in openoffice.org (main) "wrong splash screen format" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157176
<ubotu> New bug: #157177 in ubuntu "Dell Dimension 4550 hibernate/sleep does not resume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157177
<ubotu> New bug: #157178 in gnome-session (main) "gnome-session fails to start. Starts failsafe xterm instead" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157178
<ubotu> New bug: #157180 in update-notifier (main) "Update notifier should not pop up when a package manager is already opened" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157180
<drsatyri> hello all
<ubotu> New bug: #157181 in conquest (universe) "Please merge conquest 8.3-1 from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157181
<ubotu> New bug: #157182 in putty (universe) "Putty process causes high CPU load when connection times out." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157182
<ubotu> New bug: #157183 in tracker (main) "stemming language setting problematic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157183
<ubotu> New bug: #157186 in ubuntu "No Sound Detected From Computer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157186
<ubotu> New bug: #157187 in cups-pdf (main) "ability to specify PDF metadata in print dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157187
<ubotu> New bug: #157188 in qemu (universe) "[gutsy] qemu - installing windows 2000 fails after formatting with ntfs and raw-img-file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157188
<ubotu> New bug: #157189 in nautilus (main) "Audio preview function causes a memory leak" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157189
<ubotu> New bug: #157190 in ubuntu "No Splash Screen and No logout sound in Gusty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157190
<ubotu> New bug: #157191 in linux-meta (main) "please enable CONFIG_TASKSTATS, especially CONFIG_TASK_IO_ACCOUNTING" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157191
<ubotu> New bug: #157192 in debian-installer (main) "moja mama Jadwiga Rusin Ostrowska" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157192
<ubotu> New bug: #157193 in ubuntu "Bad window decoration with Compiz Fusion" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157193
<ubotu> New bug: #157194 in ubuntu "Gutsy, can't use switch user, or start second x-server apparently" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157194
<ubotu> New bug: #157195 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "kernel constantly reboots on Sun Fire X2100" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157195
<ubotu> New bug: #157196 in prevu (universe) "PREVU failed under Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157196
<ubotu> New bug: #157197 in labplot (universe) "There appears a bug when constructing and formating a graph. The alert is: bug in the Labplot due to the signal  SIGSEGV. Whens this happens my UBUNTU stops.  " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157197
<ubotu> New bug: #157198 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "alsa applications crash on playing with sound-usb (terratec phase 26)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157198
<ubotu> New bug: #157199 in ubuntu "xdvi fails to work with compiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157199
<ubotu> New bug: #157200 in compiz (main) "metacity wont start directly if compiz and xserver-xgl are removed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157200
<ubotu> New bug: #157201 in texpower (universe) "latex error while using texpower" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157201
<ubotu> New bug: #157207 in evolution-data-server (main) "evolution-data-server keeps replicating my contacts in addressbook.db when syncing with Pidgin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157207
<ubotu> New bug: #157204 in swfdec0.4 (universe) "swfdec0.4 should be removed from Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157204
<ubotu> New bug: #157208 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox can't read ogg files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157208
<ubotu> New bug: #157210 in rhythmbox (main) "rythmbox unable to give correct volume after upgrade to 7.1 Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157210
<ubotu> New bug: #157202 in swfdec0.3 (universe) "swfdec0.3 should be removed from Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157202
<ubotu> New bug: #157206 in evolution (main) "Evolution Address Book Error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157206
<ubotu> New bug: #157203 in dolphin (main) "dolphin sometime fails to show thumbnail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157203
<ubotu> New bug: #157211 in swfdec0.5 (universe) "SRU - Update from 0.5.1 to 0.5.3" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157211
<ubotu> New bug: #157212 in swfdec-mozilla (universe) "SRU - Update from 0.5.1 to 0.5.3" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157212
<ubotu> New bug: #157214 in xorg (main) "X fails to start after upgrade from fiesty with Radeon 9600 dual monitors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157214
<ubotu> New bug: #157215 in ubuntu "Synchronizing with a time server does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157215
<ubotu> New bug: #157216 in gnome-panel (main) "PiTiVi crashes in fullscreen after importing clip (.avi)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157216
<ubotu> New bug: #157218 in acpi-support (main) "SpeedStep on Fujitsu Siemens Lifebook E8310" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157218
<ubotu> New bug: #157222 in compizconfig-settings-manager (universe) "Cannot disable unfold on Compiz cube" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157222
<ubotu> New bug: #157223 in gdm (main) "fuzyy screen on high resolution in gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157223
<ubotu> New bug: #157224 in pyopengl (universe) "Please revert to PyOpenGL 2.x" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157224
<ubotu> New bug: #157226 in update-manager (main) "Failed update from feisty to gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157226
<ubotu> New bug: #157227 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "7.10-server-x86's kernel (2.6.22-14-server) deos not have /dev/hd*" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157227
<paulvg> check this: http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/3095/dsc00146gy5.jpg funneh
<paulvg> i had to CAD 3 times for init to "get it"
<paulvg> this was for the 2nd CAD
<ubotu> New bug: #157229 in xemacs21 (universe) "[xubuntu gutsy] xemacs blinks when fullscreen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157229
<ubotu> New bug: #157230 in ubuntu "After upgrading kubuntu 7.04 to 7.10 cdrecord dissappeared" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157230
<ubotu> New bug: #157231 in ubuntu "missing upgrade files gutsy amd64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157231
<ubotu> New bug: #157232 in startupmanager (universe) "does not quit when restoring previous settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157232
<ubotu> New bug: #157236 in amarok (main) "Crash when searching while loading playlist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157236
<ubotu> New bug: #157235 in mail-notification (universe) "Please sync mail-notification 4.1.dfsg.1-4  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157235
<ubotu> New bug: #157237 in ubuntu "[needs-packages] Galleon TiVo Media Server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157237
<ubotu> New bug: #157238 in update-manager (main) "Faild to fetch cdrom" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157238
<ubotu> New bug: #157240 in ubuntu "Title bars not displaying on windows in Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157240
<ubotu> New bug: #157242 in rhythmbox (main) "Mp3 tags don't load" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157242
<persia> Bug #134342
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134342 in ubuntu "[needs packaging] Themeampache" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/134342
<ubotu> New bug: #157244 in ubuntu "automounted ntfs partitions don't show files with 'umlauts', eg äöü" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157244
<ubotu> New bug: #157246 in hplip (main) "please keep hplip updated to latest version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157246
<ubotu> New bug: #157247 in mplayer (multiverse) "Mplayer doesn't play videos on Gutsy unless -vo x11 is specified" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157247
<ubotu> New bug: #157248 in nautilus (main) "Open Office file icon is not as expected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157248
<ubotu> New bug: #157249 in openoffice.org (main) "[writer] images deleted from file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157249
<ubotu> New bug: #157250 in sbackup (universe) "simple-backup-config has incorrect example exclusion regex" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157250
<ubotu> New bug: #157243 in acpi-support (main) "acpi reports incorrect design and/or present voltage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157243
<ubotu> New bug: #157251 in python-cdb (multiverse) "python-cdb double free" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157251
<ubotu> New bug: #157252 in kubuntu-default-settings (main) "kdm theme manager doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157252
<ubotu> New bug: #157254 in xorg (main) "Crash Gutsy Gibbon, at boot system with Via S3 Unichrome" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157254
<ubotu> New bug: #157259 in update-manager (main) "115087" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157259
<ubotu> New bug: #157258 in network-manager (main) "hald failed to initialize on start up, Gusty " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157258
<ubotu> New bug: #157260 in ubuntu "Dell Dimension 8200 LiveCD and alternate CD don't boot properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157260
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-10-26
<ubotu> New bug: #157261 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus browser-mode location bar segments should be drag and drop targets" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157261
<ubotu> New bug: #157262 in evolution (main) "not downloading html to added addressbook" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157262
<ubotu> New bug: #157263 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes when accessing e.g. google" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157263
<ubotu> New bug: #157264 in alltray (universe) "KControl breakes konsole used with alltray" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157264
<ubotu> New bug: #157266 in gnome-terminal (main) "gnome-terminal with --command option fails after first time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157266
<ubotu> New bug: #157265 in ubuntu "[gutsy] proprietary driver for NVIDIA accelerated graphics not working (regression from Feisty)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157265
<ubotu> New bug: #157267 in firefox (main) "Firefox script broken if not invoked as /usr/bin/firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157267
<ubotu> New bug: #157269 in subversion (main) "Can't call method "mail" on an undefined value at /usr/lib/subversion/hook-scripts/commit-email.pl line 605." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157269
<ubotu> New bug: #157272 in ubuntu "applet panel strangeness" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157272
<ubotu> New bug: #157275 in network-manager (main) "Network manager crashes after resume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157275
<Nafallo> bug #85751
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 85751 in mplayer "Distorted MP3 sound" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/85751
<ubotu> New bug: #157276 in evolution (main) "IM contact synchronization" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157276
<ubotu> New bug: #157277 in ubuntu "After 7.10 upgrade, evolution data server uses a lot of CPU time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157277
<nemo_home> https://bugs.launchpad.net/plf/+bug/66661  <- why is this bug inaccessible?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 66661 in mplayer "MPlayer says missing avisynth.dll when playing http://media3.7digital.com/assets/34/478661.asx" [Undecided,Invalid]
<nemo_home> I have same issue and would like to find out what's going on
<nemo_home> and why it was tagged invalid
<nemo_home> number of media files I can no longer play, and would rather not have to reencode elsewhere
<nemo_home> ok. Yes, I know is a Medibuntu bug, but the fact that it is inaccessible seemed like more a launchpad thing
<ubotu> New bug: #157278 in openoffice.org (main) "Page break deleted on reload" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157278
<ubotu> New bug: #157279 in ubuntu "USB PDA not detected since gutsy upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157279
<ubotu> New bug: #157281 in evolution (main) "no option to play audio attachment" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157281
<ubotu> New bug: #157282 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "boot hangs on Compaq laptop with nForce chipset" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157282
<ubotu> New bug: #157283 in network-manager (main) "package network-manager 0.6.5-0ubuntu16 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157283
<ubotu> New bug: #157284 in dhcdbd (main) "package dhcdbd 2.0-5ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157284
<nemo_home> hm. kind of quiet
<ubotu> New bug: #157285 in ubuntu "nm-applet disappars, must be restarted manually" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157285
<ubotu> New bug: #157286 in ubuntu "System really slow like if no DMA from Edgy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157286
<ubotu> New bug: #157287 in ubuntu "desktop crash no access to panel inc. internet,applications, etc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157287
<changelog> Anyone here responsible about ntfs-3g?
<ubotu> New bug: #157288 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[network-admin] wpa-psk passphrases with spaces not written to interfaces file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157288
<ubotu> New bug: #157289 in ubuntu "Keyboard input sometimes stops working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157289
<ubotu> New bug: #157290 in kdeutils (main) "drag and drop fails when extracting directories" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157290
<ubotu> New bug: #157291 in update-manager (main) "Crash after adding repositories - ill-formed sources.list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157291
<ubotu> New bug: #157292 in firefox (main) "firefox will not work properly on Banking web site" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157292
<ubotu> New bug: #157294 in gnome-panel (main) "add icon for custom terminal command crashes panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157294
<ubotu> New bug: #157295 in evolution (main) "Evolution emial containing graphocs and text will only allow to scroll 1/3 of the way down the page, then pops back to the top." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157295
<ubotu> New bug: #157297 in ubuntu "Fuzzy Laptop Screen in 1024x768" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157297
<ubotu> New bug: #157298 in xen-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (multiverse) "Nvidia module undefined symbols with Xen package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157298
<ubotu> New bug: #157299 in evolution (main) "freeze after 3 mails (dup-of: 150053)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157299
<ubotu> New bug: #157300 in hal-info (main) "Alsa Sound with AC97 Chipset Tends to have problems with multiple apps accessing sound." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157300
<ubotu> New bug: #157302 in update-manager (main) "don't know" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157302
<ubotu> New bug: #157304 in ubuntu "No multimedia will play" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157304
<ubotu> New bug: #157305 in conduit (universe) "conduit-autostart.desktop has path to wrong executable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157305
<ubotu> New bug: #157306 in nautilus (main) "greyed options in right click context menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157306
<ubotu> New bug: #157307 in ubuntu "Firefox Ctrl-T shortcut for "New Tab" opens dozens of new tabs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157307
<ubotu> New bug: #157308 in ubuntu "7.10: very high memory use on startup by SCIM" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157308
<ubotu> New bug: #157309 in lyx (universe) "lyx does not produce dvi " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157309
<ubotu> New bug: #157310 in hal (main) "cannot get usr5410 wireless card to work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157310
<ubotu> New bug: #157311 in gpaint (main) "Gpaint effects don't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157311
<ubotu> New bug: #157312 in nautilus (main) "not showing all image thumbnails when zoomed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157312
<ubotu> New bug: #157313 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "The headphone jack in the docking station doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157313
<ubotu> New bug: #157314 in php-interbase (universe) "php5-interbase built against wrong php5 API. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157314
<andresmujica> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<andresmujica> is it possible to search a bug for keywords using ubotu?
<ubotu> New bug: #157316 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Network not resuming from suspend on Acer laptop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157316
<ubotu> New bug: #157317 in evolution (main) "Evolution freezes (for half a minute) in regular intervals if laptop is running without the USB keyboard" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157317
<ubotu> New bug: #157318 in openssh (main) "Unknown message 252" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157318
<ubotu> New bug: #157320 in update-manager (main) "upgrade manager fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157320
<ubotu> New bug: #157321 in hwdata "28 new Dell monitors for hwdata file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157321
<ubotu> New bug: #157325 in adept (main) "Feisty to Gutsy upgrade instructions on web need note because adept_manager menu item lacks --version-upgrade option" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157325
<ubotu> New bug: #157326 in link-monitor-applet (universe) "link-monitor-applet crash on new host" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157326
<ubotu> New bug: #157327 in link-monitor-applet (universe) "Close button doesn't work on About dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157327
<robc4> Hey guys
<ubotu> New bug: #157328 in ubuntu "[mythbuntu 7.10] installer crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157328
<ubotu> New bug: #157329 in ubuntu "Package request: xevil" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157329
<ubotu> New bug: #157233 in ubiquity "Mythbuntu crashed during installation" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157233
<ubotu> New bug: #157332 in xfce4-terminal (main) "no scroll bar in xfce4-terminal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157332
<ubotu> New bug: #157336 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "After upgrade from feisty -> gutsy, message filters don't work when run" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157336
<ubotu> New bug: #157337 in ubuntu "netboot : release file can't be take from fr.archive.ubuntu.com " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157337
<ubotu> New bug: #157338 in alsa-modules-i386 (universe) "Fresh install of "Gutsy" on a Dell Latitude D531 reveals no sound, reconfig of ALSA according to community directions does not remedy problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157338
<ubotu> New bug: #157340 in ubuntu "Gutsy: USB drive not assigned device " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157340
<ubotu> New bug: #157343 in strigi (main) "Strigi adds homedir to preferences on reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157343
<ubotu> New bug: #157344 in ubuntu "hard to find out where printing to CUPS/PDF goes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157344
<ubotu> New bug: #157345 in system-config-printer (main) ""show printers shared by other systems" should be on by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157345
<ubotu> New bug: #157346 in ubuntu "Flash drive free disk space wrongly indicated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157346
<ubotu> New bug: #157348 in ubuntu "Switching between applications creates a strong jitter if 3D/visual effects are on" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157348
<ubotu> New bug: #157349 in compiz (main) "Closing fullscreen application causes shadows bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157349
<ubotu> New bug: #157350 in ubuntu "[gutsy] mixer applet uses 100% cpu after suspend" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157350
<ubotu> New bug: #157351 in network-manager (main) "Network Manager reports "no network connection" even when a PPP connection is active" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157351
<ubotu> New bug: #157352 in ubuntu "bottom panel stuck at top after crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157352
<ubotu> New bug: #157353 in xchat (universe) "wish: support apt:// links" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157353
<ubotu> New bug: #157354 in kdesudo (main) "kdesudo patches are not applied" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157354
<ubotu> New bug: #157355 in network-manager-applet (main) "nm-applet crashes with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157355
<ubotu> New bug: #157356 in nsis (universe) "nsis 2.28-1: missing symbols in System.dll plugin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157356
<ubotu> New bug: #157357 in ubuntu ".desktop files not displayed as icons - just as text files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157357
<Hobbsee> Bug #134342
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134342 in ubuntu "[needs packaging] Themeampache" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/134342
<ubotu> New bug: #157362 in debmirror (universe) "Incompatiblity with Compress::Zlib" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157362
<ubotu> New bug: #157360 in gnome-doc-utils (main) "Please merge gnome-doc-utils from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157360
<ubotu> New bug: #157361 in ubuntu "pci soundcard not routing output" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157361
<ubotu> New bug: #157363 in gnome-desktop (main) "second "ghost" CD icon on desktop after reboot with CD in drive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157363
<ubotu> New bug: #157364 in ubuntu "Blurry fonts after upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157364
<ubotu> New bug: #157365 in tracker (main) "While indexing videos with MPlayer, Tracker should use -nolirc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157365
<ubotu> New bug: #157366 in ubuntu "Gutsy freezes in VMware Workstation 6.0.2-59824" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157366
<ubotu> New bug: #157368 in anjuta (universe) "search should open folded code in case of match" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157368
<ubotu> New bug: #157370 in scrollkeeper (main) "scrollkeeper error message in update window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157370
<ubotu> New bug: #157372 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157372
<ubotu> New bug: #157373 in htmlgen (main) "htmlgen lacks of a few Ids" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157373
<ubotu> New bug: #157371 in ubuntu "Display sleep is ignored" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157371
<ubotu> New bug: #157375 in vlc (universe) "Screen goes blank when playing dvd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157375
<ubotu> New bug: #157376 in update-manager (main) "update 7.10 after install failure " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157376
<ubotu> New bug: #157377 in gconf-editor (main) "Please merge gconf-editor from Debian Unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157377
<ubotu> New bug: #157379 in php-imap (universe) "php5 imap.so not enabled by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157379
<ubotu> New bug: #157380 in ubuntu "Alt + Ctrl +F1 to F6 don´t work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157380
<ubotu> New bug: #157381 in ubuntu "partman-auto wipe lvm partitions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157381
<ubotu> New bug: #157382 in firefox (main) "Copy/Paste from Firefox to OpenOffice.org" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157382
<ubotu> New bug: #157383 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-keybinding-properties doesn't offer to set "Switch to desktop n" with n>=3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157383
<ubotu> New bug: #157385 in apturl (main) "Ubuntu wiki doesn't support apturl links" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157385
<ubotu> New bug: #157386 in xorg (main) "Xorg radeon crashes w/ xinerama, displays garbage without" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157386
<ubotu> New bug: #157388 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "laptop fan on full speed all the time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157388
<aantn> http://rafb.net/p/0QRPcI56.html
<aantn> I get that when I try running monodevelop
<aantn> its a relatively fresh install of gutsy
<ubotu> New bug: #157390 in xdrawchem (universe) "xdrawchem crashes when loading a *.mol file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157390
<ubotu> New bug: #157391 in ubuntu "Could not login to Launchpad by Kazehakase 0.4.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157391
<ubotu> New bug: #157392 in python-docutils (main) "rst.el (rst-mode) doesn't work with emacs 22" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157392
<ubotu> New bug: #157393 in ubuntu "Can not move focus to dictionary applet text window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157393
<persia> Does anyone running Gutsy GNOME have a couple minutes to confirm bug #157398?  The test is to see if the DPI is reported the same with `xdpyinfo | grep resolution` and as shown in System...Preferences...Appearance...Fonts...Details
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 157398 in gnome-control-center "GNOME default DPI doesn't match X default DPI" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157398
<ubotu> New bug: #157394 in monodevelop (universe) "Monodevelop Crashes On Startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157394
<ubotu> New bug: #157395 in ubuntu "resuming from suspend in kubuntu gutsy restart my X session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157395
<ubotu> New bug: #157396 in ntfs-3g (main) "Copyng a file to a NTFS drive change the date and the time of the file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157396
<ubotu> New bug: #157398 in gnome-control-center (main) "GNOME default DPI doesn't match X default DPI" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157398
<ubotu> New bug: #157399 in dietlibc (universe) "Merge dietlibc 0.31-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157399
<ubotu> New bug: #157401 in kdepim (main) "Start/End dates clear on [Tab] when Japanese text was entered with SCIM+Anthy in Title field" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157401
<ubotu> New bug: #157402 in ubuntu "Upgrade to gutsy - Gnome-cups-manager left installed causes conflict" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157402
<ubotu> New bug: #157403 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157403
<ubotu> New bug: #157404 in galeon (universe) "Should consider closing the (last) window as file/quit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157404
<ubotu> New bug: #157406 in gosa (universe) "gosa: vanilla installation results in "Call to undefined function get_template_path()" when accesing URL" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157406
<ubotu> New bug: #157407 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "idle states of the cpu are no longer recognised on an Asus L3000D laptop." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157407
<ubotu> New bug: #157409 in openoffice.org2 (main) "Sun Report Builder does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157409
<joumetal> persia bug 157398 is confirmed in hardy.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 157398 in gnome-control-center "GNOME default DPI doesn't match X default DPI" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157398
<ubotu> New bug: #157408 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "Xserver does not work with DVI monitor anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157408
<persia> joumetal: That'll do.  Thanks :)
<ubotu> New bug: #157418 in ubuntu "wireless disabled & wireless led still keep flashing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157418
<ubotu> New bug: #129146 in apport (main) "apport-gtk crashed with IOError in mark_report_seen()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/129146
<ubotu> New bug: #157419 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[REGRESSION] wusb54gc wireless card no longer supports monitor mode, packet injection, and now using rt73usb instead of rt73, cannot compile rt73 either (Ubuntu 7.10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157419
<ubotu> New bug: #157422 in firefox (main) "Firefox does not refresh page properly(ex. lkml.org)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157422
<ubotu> New bug: #157424 in libapache2-mod-xmlrpc2 (universe) "mod_xmlrpc.so: undefined symbol: xmlrpc_registry_new" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157424
<ubotu> New bug: #157425 in ubuntu "Using dd to dupliate an entire drive with bs=128K gives read error at 137GB" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157425
<ubotu> New bug: #157426 in hal (main) "[HARDY] Suspend to RAM broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157426
<ubotu> New bug: #157427 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157427
<persia> Should the Status be changed on a bug when posting a workaround for something one is unable to reproduce (architecture-specific issue) ?
<ubotu> New bug: #157432 in nautilus (main) "make links actually point to the original file/folder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157432
<ubotu> New bug: #157435 in ubuntu "update manager failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157435
<ubotu> New bug: #157436 in checkgmail (universe) "package checkgmail 1.12-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157436
<ubotu> New bug: #157441 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash in libero.it homepage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157441
<ubotu> New bug: #157443 in lyx (universe) "lyx 1.5.1 incorrectly imports unicode characters from a latex document [gutsy]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157443
<ubotu> New bug: #157431 in proftpd (universe) "Request to version bump proftpd to 1.3.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157431
<bddebian> Boo
 * persia runs frantically, in a wild panic
<ubotu> New bug: #157444 in serpentine (main) "Misleading error message if trying to burn a DVD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157444
<ubotu> New bug: #157445 in compiz (main) "No focus in revelation panel applet." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157445
<bddebian> persia: :)
<ubotu> New bug: #157447 in xfce4 (universe) "xfce4 mouse cursor themes not used in all applications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157447
<ubotu> New bug: #157448 in ubuntu "Unable to upgrade from version 7.04 to 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157448
<ubotu> New bug: #157449 in gucharmap (main) "How to configure special unicode character on international keyboards ?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157449
<bakey> question...
<bakey> is this the place to submit a bug/find out if one's been submitted?
<joumetal> bakey https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<joumetal> bakey: If you need help just ask here.
<bakey> joumetal, thanks I found a similar bug...related to external monitor resolution problems with desktop effects enabled
<bakey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/154453
<bakey> wasn't sure if here/ubuntu bugs was the correct place to report since it seems to be a compiz problem...
<persia> bakey: If you can reproduce the bug on an Ubuntu system, we'd like to hear about it.  If it's a compiz problem, it may be sent to the compiz team to fix, but it's nice to gather reports from different users.
<bakey> yeah, I can readily reproduce it
<persia> bakey: If you don't mind, you may want to subscribe to the bug.  If a developer ha a question, you may be able to provide a useful answer, or help test a fix.
<bakey> certainly
<persia> bakey: Thanks.
<bakey> there seems to be several people on the forums reporting the same problem, i pointed them to the bug referenced above and posting a comment on the bug report linking to the forum posts, hopefully that helps
<ubotu> New bug: #157464 in evolution (main) "Evolution folder selector sometimes doesn't let you move a message to a folder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157464
<ubotu> New bug: #157467 in ubuntu "Laptop suspends when power cord is pulled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157467
<ubotu> New bug: #157468 in debian-installer (main) "Unable to mount root partition on reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157468
<ubotu> New bug: #157469 in ubuntu "cannot manage nfs shares properly from kde media folder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157469
<ubotu> New bug: #157472 in update-manager (main) "getting upgrade presequisites error after clean 7.10 install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157472
<ubotu> New bug: #157471 in gnome-panel (main) "when i click the show desktop button, first window listed in bottem task bar opens" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157471
<ubotu> New bug: #157473 in mplayer (multiverse) "missing svgalib support in mplayer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157473
<ubotu> New bug: #157474 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice won't print" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157474
<ubotu> New bug: #157475 in gnome-terminal (main) "E: _cache->open() failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157475
<ubotu> New bug: #157478 in ubuntu "Brasero reports incorrect medium size & status" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157478
<ubotu> New bug: #157479 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager can not disable/enable wireless or networking" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157479
<ubotu> New bug: #157480 in gimp (main) "Screen calibration doesn't work" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157480
<ubotu> New bug: #157477 in mdadm (main) "mdadm install doesn't suggest reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157477
<ubotu> New bug: #157482 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "browsing samba shares still broken in nautilus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157482
<ubotu> New bug: #157483 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager shows it is connected to wireless access point while it is not" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157483
<ubotu> New bug: #157484 in debian-installer (main) "Gutsy powerpc port unbootable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157484
<ubotu> New bug: #157491 in network-manager (main) "Unsuspending in a location without working wireless breaks next suspend" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157491
<ubotu> New bug: #157492 in update-manager (main) "distribution update fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157492
<ubotu> New bug: #157493 in gnome-panel (main) "workspaceswitcher is there but not clickable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157493
<ubotu> New bug: #157494 in fusesmb (universe) "fusesmb authority error at ubuntu 7.10 " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157494
<ubotu> New bug: #157496 in language-pack-cs (main) "zastaralé tvary číslovek" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157496
<ubotu> New bug: #157497 in metacity (main) "New windows stack up in top left corner" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157497
<ubotu> New bug: #157498 in gnome-panel (main) "display responsiveness with desktop effects" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157498
<ubotu> New bug: #157499 in update-manager (main) "every time i run adept it tells me new distro is available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157499
<ubotu> New bug: #157500 in nautilus (main) "The trashcan is not emptied on an NTFS-3G partition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157500
<ubotu> New bug: #157502 in ubuntu "Mouse cursor suddenly disappears" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157502
<ubotu> New bug: #157503 in ubuntu "gparted doesn't start (freeze) because of /dev/fd0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157503
<ubotu> New bug: #157504 in gnome-control-center (main) "In wallpaper choosing file dialog, list of mounted disks is not shown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157504
<ubotu> New bug: #157505 in axyl-lucene (universe) "axyl-lucene configuration fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157505
<ubotu> New bug: #157506 in firefox (main) "Programs close upon minimizing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157506
<ubotu> New bug: #157507 in pbbuttonsd (main) "Volume bar shows empty when the volume widget appears the first time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157507
<ubotu> New bug: #157508 in vips7.10 (universe) "Firefox closes any time I type into a field." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157508
<ubotu> New bug: #157509 in gtk+2.0 (main) "Moving mouse diagonally in complex GTK has bad response time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157509
<ubotu> New bug: #157510 in amsn (universe) "[Gutsy] Can't type accentuated letter in aMSN with US international keyboard with dead keys" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157510
<ubotu> New bug: #157511 in network-manager-applet (main) "wifi network password is asked after resume, even if it is in the keyring" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157511
<ubotu> New bug: #157512 in openoffice.org (main) "[gutsy][oowriter] OOo writer crashes when opening files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157512
<ubotu> New bug: #157513 in beryl-core (universe) "When the screen is zoomed, "resizing marks" don't match their window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157513
<ubotu> New bug: #157378 in ubuntu "desktop background" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157378
<ubotu> New bug: #157515 in eog (main) "No desktop icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157515
<ubotu> New bug: #157517 in update-manager (main) "during upgrade to new ubuntu distrobution quits halfway thru" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157517
<ubotu> New bug: #157520 in mozilla-stumbleupon (universe) "Merge mozilla-stumbleupon 3.1.2-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157520
<ubotu> New bug: #157519 in ubuntu "Ubunty 7.10 total crash with D-Link DWL-610 when trying to use WEP key" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157519
<ubotu> New bug: #157521 in openoffice.org (main) ""general error" saving templates in OpenOffice Writer/web" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157521
<ubotu> New bug: #157522 in pidgin (main) "pidgin no protocol know" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157522
<ubotu> New bug: #157523 in tracker (main) "Tracker continually reindexes same files, databases grow arbitrarily large" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157523
<ubotu> New bug: #157524 in evince (main) "large parts of a specific pdf file is not rendered" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157524
<ubotu> New bug: #157525 in tracker (main) "Scary error dialog when trackerd can't be started" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157525
<ubotu> New bug: #157526 in wmii (universe) "Please sync wmii 3.6~rc2+20070518-3  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157526
<ubotu> New bug: #157529 in lilypond (universe) "Sync request: lilypond 2.10.29-1 from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157529
<ubotu> New bug: #157527 in glade-3 (main) "glade-3 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157527
<ubotu> New bug: #157531 in nspluginwrapper (multiverse) "please provide i386 version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157531
<ubotu> New bug: #157532 in libtextcat (universe) "Sync request: libtextcat 2.2-2 from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157532
<ubotu> New bug: #157537 in update-manager (main) "System failed to update - no new resouces available remark: system tried to update but I installed the latest 7.10 from cd just a view minutes before" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157537
<ubotu> New bug: #157535 in dolphin (main) "Undo feature in dolphin deletes wrong file" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157535
<ubotu> New bug: #157536 in ntp (main) "empty ntp.conf when ntp not instaleld. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157536
<ubotu> New bug: #157466 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "kernel 2.6.22-14 not recognising 2nd hard drive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157466
<ubotu> New bug: #157539 in gnome-screensaver (main) "screensaver does not detect idleness in gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157539
<ubotu> New bug: #157541 in language-pack-cs (main) "Tracker nepřeložen (Ubuntu 7.10)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157541
<ubotu> New bug: #157542 in xkbsel (universe) "Merge xkbsel 0.13-13.3 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157542
<ubotu> New bug: #157545 in language-pack-cs (main) "Přihlašovací okno nepřeloženo (Ubuntu 7.10)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157545
<ubotu> New bug: #157547 in xawtv (universe) "Merge xawtv 3.95.dfsg.1-7 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157547
<ubotu> New bug: #157548 in xorg (main) "video goes blank and have to restart computer after 7.1 upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157548
<ubotu> New bug: #157549 in gedit (main) "gedit has trouble displaying very large unbroken text strings" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157549
<ubotu> New bug: #157551 in kdepim (main) "package kmail 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu6 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157551
<ubotu> New bug: #157556 in usplash (main) "usplash hide console cause framebuffers blacklisted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157556
<ubotu> New bug: #157559 in ubuntu "libpam setup error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157559
<ubotu> New bug: #157560 in cyrus-sasl2 (main) "New sasl init script looks for different options variable name" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157560
<ubotu> New bug: #157562 in mozilla-stumbleupon (universe) "Icape aka Seamonkey/Mozilla" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157562
<ubotu> New bug: #157563 in ubuntu "anjuta can not be installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157563
<ubotu> New bug: #157564 in ubuntu "in Gutsy, System freezes when attempting to update via synaptic manager or with add remove applications - but only when the NVIDIA proprietary driver is activated." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157564
<ubotu> New bug: #157566 in mpd (universe) "mpd library should use ~/Music" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157566
<ubotu> New bug: #157567 in firefox (main) "igoogle google talk flash client doesnt trigger installer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157567
<ubotu> New bug: #157568 in firefox (main) "option not to show recover crashed session dialogue" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157568
<ubotu> New bug: #157569 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird 2.0.0.6 in Ubuntu Gutsy: When the recipient list is greater than one screenful there is no way to scroll down through the list and down to the message.  In other words, no scroll bars on recipient list. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157569
<ubotu> New bug: #157570 in ubuntu "I don't know how big a package is in the package manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157570
<ubotu> New bug: #157571 in gnome-netstatus (main) "g-n-a show no signal for wireless card" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157571
<ubotu> New bug: #157572 in firefox-themes-ubuntu "Remove the line around the statusbar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157572
<ubotu> New bug: #157573 in firefox (main) "firefox 2.0.0.8+2nobinonly-0ubuntu1 crashes on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157573
<ubotu> New bug: #157574 in synaptic (main) "Remove the line around the statusbar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157574
<ubotu> New bug: #157575 in language-pack-gnome-pl (main) "typo in gnome keyboard settings(?)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157575
<ubotu> New bug: #157578 in libglademm2.4 (main) "Examples contain compiled objects as .o.gz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157578
<ubotu> New bug: #157579 in gnome-games (main) "mahjongg shuffles before all moves are used." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157579
<ubotu> New bug: #157580 in ubuntu "Screen flickers when OpenGL app is launched" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157580
<ubotu> New bug: #157581 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "thunderbird 1.5.13 with LIghtnihg 0.7  " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157581
<ubotu> New bug: #157582 in evince (main) "letters in pdf are to close to each other" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157582
<ubotu> New bug: #157583 in bittornado (main) "package bittornado 0.3.17-1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157583
<ubotu> New bug: #157584 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main (main) "Resize-Info plugin drawing garbage text" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157584
<ubotu> New bug: #157585 in nautilus (main) "Copyng a file to a NTFS drive change the date and the time of the file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157585
<ubotu> New bug: #157586 in gnome-panel (main) "Glosung appears in the menu but doesn't start. Nothing happens" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157586
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-10-27
<ubotu> New bug: #157589 in ubuntu "kde control panel chooses wrong boldness with URW Gothic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157589
<ubotu> New bug: #157587 in firefox (main) "Cannot access www, but can download," [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157587
<ubotu> New bug: #157588 in compiz (main) "cube usually rotates by 2 faces when using ctrlaltleft or ctrlaltright" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157588
<ubotu> New bug: #157591 in ubuntu "External USB drive is unmounting itself after some idle hours" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157591
<ubotu> New bug: #157592 in ubuntu "not all images preview in finder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157592
<ubotu> New bug: #157593 in ubuntu "Kmail - I have a message that is stuck in the inbox." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157593
<ubotu> New bug: #157594 in gparted (main) "parted, gparted, qtparted non-functional after upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157594
<ubotu> New bug: #157595 in openoffice.org (main) "Open Office 2.3 Java" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157595
<`23meg> would the desktop folder being shown in open/close dialogs despite /apps/nautilus/preferences/desktop_is_home_dir being on be a Nautilus or GTK+ bug?
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> I have a problem with locales
<ubotu> New bug: #157599 in ubuntu "printer tests functional no output no driver combi working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157599
<`23meg> gribouille, visit #ubuntu for support
<gribouille> `23meg, nobody answered my question on #ubuntu
<`23meg> gribouille, try asking at a different time
<kostkon> gribouille, or you could try the forums, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<`23meg> gribouille, there's also the support tracker: http://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<gribouille> can someone tell me where I can get information about locale configuration ?
<ubotu> New bug: #157603 in network-manager (main) "[gutsy] rtl8185L WPA not working but WEP works" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157603
<ubotu> New bug: #157605 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox plays m4a very slowly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157605
<gribouille> I have installed the locale fr_FR@euro, and when I do LANG=fr_FR@euro perl -Mlocale -e 'print uc chr 189', I get the wrong character !
<kostkon> gribouille, i replying because i want to help you, not to feel dissapointed of any kind and leave empty handed from here. Please, there are so many good places where you can ask for help, as they were pointed to you above. this is not a support channel, so no one will respond to you. thank you and I hope you will solve your problem
<gribouille> kostkon, so what is it for ?
<kostkon> gribouille, this is a channel for the BugSquad team: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad
<ubotu> New bug: #157607 in ubuntu "brightness doesent work/ dell 1501 inspiron" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157607
<ubotu> New bug: #157608 in ubuntu "Adjust Time -> Sync with Internet Time Servers never syncs." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157608
<ubotu> New bug: #157609 in ubuntu "No Boot Splash for Gutsy Final" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157609
<ubotu> New bug: #157610 in ubuntu "display freezes just before Ubuntu login window; shows nothing but vertical bars" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157610
<ubotu> New bug: #157613 in ubuntu "No audio from firefox xine realmedia plugin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157613
<ubotu> New bug: #157616 in ubuntu "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157616
<ubotu> New bug: #157617 in azureus (universe) "azureus crashes on ctrl-PgDn" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157617
<ubotu> New bug: #157618 in ubuntu "Firestarter GUI quits unexpectedly: ***MEMORY-ERROR***: firestarter[7992]: GSlice: assertion failed: sinfo->n_allocated > 0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157618
<ubotu> New bug: #157619 in gdm-themes (universe) "how do i install a new gdm theme once it is downloaded?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157619
<ubotu> New bug: #157620 in ubuntu "boot-time usplash does not show regardless of usplash.conf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157620
<ubotu> New bug: #157623 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig-gtk and gnome-display-properties show incorrect refresh rate options" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157623
<ubotu> New bug: #157622 in ubuntu "gdm hangs after login in gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157622
<DarkMageZ> hi, a bug of mine is apparently a duplicate of #145175. does #145175 truly need to be confidential? if not could someone unlock it.
<persia> bug #145175
 * persia grumbles at the lazy robot
<blueyed> persia: she has left
<blueyed> https://edge.launchpad.net/bugs/145175
 * blueyed cannot see the bug
<persia> blueyed: I don't use edge, but thanks anyway :)
<blueyed> persia: does it redirect to launchpad.net then - or do you see an error?
<persia> blueyed: I remove "edge" from all URLs, so it just works.  If I didn't, I'd see the edge pages.
<persia> DarkMageZ: Which bug is yours?  147652?
<persia> DarkMageZ: I've made it public: no sensitive information.
<DarkMageZ> persia, i didn't file it as it was already reported
<persia> DarkMageZ: Ah.  Just checking.  You should be all set now.
<nxvl> hi
<nxvl> i'm reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSystemCrash to debug a crash to report it
<nxvl> but i don't find the SysRq key
<persia> nxvl: Do you have an AT-style keyboard?  It's usually the same as the printscreen key.
<nxvl> PetSys?
<jeromeg> nxvl : what do you need that key for ?
<nxvl> jeromeg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSystemCrash
<jeromeg> nxvl : on my computer Sys Rq is written on the print screen key
<nxvl> on mi PC it does, on mi laptop dont :S
<nxvl> and i need it on my laptop
<jeromeg> nxvl : do you have the doc of your laptop ?
<nxvl> jeromeg: nop
<nxvl> kind of ole
<persia> nxvl: If you have a USB keyboard, you might be able to attach that to the laptop.
<nxvl> got it 3 years from now
<nxvl> i haven't
<nxvl> it must be PetSys
<nxvl> but it doesn't work
<persia> nxvl: Another possibility would be that if your laptop has a keyboard port, but you may need to reboot to be able to get the BIOS to use the external keyboard.
<nxvl> i will reproduce it via ssh
<nxvl> mm
<nxvl> there is no way, it crashes everything
<nxvl> :S
<jeromeg> what kind of crash ?
<nxvl> when i run nmap using wifi
<nxvl> the machine stop working
<nxvl> and the monitor freezes
<nxvl> but if i use wired conection it work
<jeromeg> mmm
<jeromeg> not nice :)
<nxvl> noup
<nxvl> and it even less nicer if you work on IT security
<jeromeg> :)
<jeromeg> nxvl : did you report the bug ?
<nxvl> jeromeg: nop, i'm debuging it to report it
<jeromeg> nxvl : you don't get any crash report ?
<nxvl> i want to debug it to have enought information
<nxvl> jeromeg: nop
<nxvl> it stops working, so i think it can even log the event
<nxvl> in the bash history i don't see the command
<nxvl> so it even log it there
<jeromeg> nxvl : you can try this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<persia> jeromeg: You'll do better asking for a test here.  What do you need tested?
<nxvl> it crashes and i have got no respond
<nxvl> i hope something is logged on the file
<jeromeg> persia : bug 157332
<nxvl> noup
<persia> jeromeg: jpatrick seems on it now :)
<jeromeg> persia : yep, just to let you know :)
<nxvl> text file empty
<persia> nxvl: If you're getting a hard system freeze, and can't get a backtrace, it's probably a kernel or driver issue.  Try the Debugging Kernel Issues page for hints.  Perhaps you'll need to find a way to use sysreq somehow...
<nxvl> persia: the only way it shows, is to simulate it with a commando, but i can't use commands
<nxvl> i also think the key i'm pressing is the right one, but it can even show the logs
<nxvl> the most weird think is that if i use 'nmap host > file' somehow the file has the results
<nxvl> i will report it as an ndiswrapper bug
<dalinian> hello
<persia> dalinian: Welcome
<dalinian> Thanks, I don't know if I'm in the right place, but I've lost sound on my Gutsy install.
<persia> dalinian: Have you searched for other bugs?
<dalinian> I have found other references to the issue.
<persia> dalinian: Personally, I suspect you're hitting bug #46996, but I can't be sure.
<dalinian> How do you look up that specific bug?  Google gives me 692 hits.
<dalinian> ahh found it
<persia> dalinian: Usually there's a bot around to give us URLs, but it's always https://launchpad.net/bugs/######
<dalinian> Is there any known bug regarding the wireless networking manager reading unsecured networks as secured?
<dalinian> I'm a fount of new install issues.
<persia> Could someone take a look at bug 152942, and subscribe me if there's no reason I shouldn't see it?
<Hobbsee> persia: i'd guess it's a launchpad bug, or a security bug.
<cousin_luigi> hello
<persia> Hobbsee: Perhaps.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/audacity/+bug/147521 is marked as a duplicate, but Venkat wasn't verbose enough for me to have any idea to fix it.  I was hoping for another reporter who might be clearer.
<Ubotwo> Launchpad bug 147521 in audacity "Audacity install does not contain menu" [Undecided,New]
<persia> cousin_luigi: Welcome.
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<cousin_luigi> to whom do I report a bug for an universe package?
<persia> Ubotwo: Thank you.  I've been missing the help.
<Ubotwo> persia: Error: "Thank" is not a valid command.
<Hobbsee> okay, so i can access it that way.
<persia> cousin_luigi: You'll want to report it to Launchpad.  We can help you with the process in here, if you like.
<Hobbsee> oh, no, i'm going backwards
<persia> Hobbsee: Right.  You, too, can see the report without enough information.  Where can I ask?
<cousin_luigi> it's a very minor issue, but I've never done it
<cousin_luigi> not sure how to proceed
<persia> cousin_luigi: What's the problem?
<cousin_luigi> a mistype in a locale translation
<persia> cousin_luigi: OK.  Which program?
<cousin_luigi> kvirc
<Hobbsee> persia: on #launchpad.  but i think people are still flying
<persia> cousin_luigi: The first step is to take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kvirc to see if you can find a match.
<cousin_luigi> persia: it's not there
<persia> Hobbsee: Even if they are at sea level, it's not exactly prime time :)  I'll check there next week (if the bug is still quiet), and just put off the triage for this package.
<Hobbsee> persia: they'r eon boston time
<Hobbsee> atm
<persia> cousin_luigi: OK.  I wasn't sure if it was bug #122052
<cousin_luigi> ok
<cousin_luigi> should I register an account to post it?
<persia> cousin_luigi: Yes.  You'll want to register a launchpad account.  It just takes your name and email, so that the system can let you know when progress is made on the bug.
<cousin_luigi> persia: should I also report the offset?
<cousin_luigi> thanks, see you at the next bug!:P
<tusharb> hey does anyone know more about this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/59695
<Ubotwo> Launchpad bug 59695 in acpi-support "default value in power.sh potentially kills laptop disks" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<tusharb> i've ben checking my load cycle count and it's been sky rocketing - anyone else experiencing similar problems here?  if so, do you think it's a serious problem, or is it just ok to ignore?
<tusharb> anyone have any input on my previous comments?
<Djpenguin> Hi guys, I need some help. I got ubuntu for my g4 and booted from a cd. Now I need help so it can connect with my airport. How do I do that?
<pedro_> Djpenguin, better to ask in #ubuntu
<sashimi> hello everybody
<tusharb> hi sashimi
<sashimi> I think I am experimenting a bug with vfat support O_o
<sashimi> I have a psp, with a 4Gb MemStick in it. The psp is plugged into USB to my Linux box. fdisk says it is W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<sashimi> I deleted some files from the MemStick straight from the PSP menu, before plugging it in. So I am now at 3155Mb free space. Linux says there is only 376Mb free space
<sashimi> The odd thing
<sashimi> I plugged it in the same way on a windows box
<sashimi> and windows gives the good amount of free space
<sashimi> so I guess there must be something wrong with what the linux kernel reads on the FAT32 partition
<sashimi> another odd thing: i can correct it by doing an fsck.vfat -a on the corresponding partition (which detects the bad free cluster summary...)
<sashimi> very odd
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-10-28
<ubuntu_lord> can anyone help me.......i was trying to rename files from .JPG to .jpg and now theyve disappeared
<void^> .. and what command did you use?
<bluefoxicy> persia:  tomorrow maybe.  When I get back from the dojo
<persia> Sure.
<hggdh> anyone knows where we can find the public key for the dbgsym packages?
<Hobbsee> who's key is it?
<bluefoxicy> damn my bash script chews CPU now o.o
<bluefoxicy> ...
<bluefoxicy> ok
<bluefoxicy> I can't think of any linker hacks for this >_>
<bluefoxicy> looks like tons of libraries have <4k of writable data o_o so they all waste memory.  But eh.
<Hobbsee> launchpad bug #97253
<Ubotwo> Launchpad bug 97253 in xchat-gnome "xchat reconnects on the wrong port number" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/97253
<Hobbsee> TheMuso_1oston: your connection really sucks, there.
<hggdh> Hobbsee: sorry for the delay. I think the dbgsym packages are signed by pitti
<gnomefreak> hggdh: they are
<ehc> what is the x program that will show what button is being pressed by my keyboard or mouse?
<ehc> nevermind I found it, xev
<andresmujica> bug #4
<andresmujica> !help
<Ubotwo> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<andresmujica> !bug 44
<andresmujica> bug 44
<andresmujica> ubotu help me!
<andresmujica> launchpad bug 44
<Ubotwo> Launchpad bug 44 in rosetta "Translations should be searchable" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/44
<andresmujica> !launchpad
<Ubotwo> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<andresmujica> ohhhh
<andresmujica> thanks!!!
<ubotu> New bug: #158148 in ubuntu "mpeg, wmv playback in totem and MPlayer locks up PC" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158148
<ubotu> New bug: #158150 in cupsys (main) "couldnot install cupsys_1.32-1ubuntu7_i386.deb " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158150
<ubotu> New bug: #158151 in ubuntu "sound problem on ubuntu gutsy gibbon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158151
<ubotu> New bug: #158158 in restricted-manager (restricted) "Restricted Manager doesn't tell me about all my restricted drivers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158158
<ubotu> New bug: #158159 in cgal (multiverse) "libcgal-dev requires updated dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158159
<ubotu> New bug: #145100 in apport (main) "apport-qt crashed with IOError in write()" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/145100
<ubotu> New bug: #158160 in ubuntu "freeze when closing lid on dell" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158160
<ubotu> New bug: #158069 in xserver-xorg-video-openchrome "openchrome is not working in Gustsy " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158069
<ubotu> New bug: #158073 in ubuntu "Wireless KB/M not reconized" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158073
<flush_> hello
<ubotu> New bug: #158063 in knetworkmanager "knetworkmanager and udev take more CPU and RAM" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158063
<ubotu> New bug: #158164 in gnome-screensaver (main) "Fast user switch - logging in second user red-lines CPU" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158164
<flush_> when i start pc or reboot i must  always  install nvidia driver on 64bit gusty
<ubotu> New bug: #158165 in f-prot-installer (multiverse) "f-prot-installer could not be installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158165
<gnomefreak> flush_: than more htan likely you are booting differnet kernels each time or you have a major issue please reinstall your nvidia drivers (completely remove them than install them) without a bug report its hard to help if you need support for edgy/feisty/gutsy/dapper join #ubuntu
<flush_> no i have only 1 kernel
<flush_> fresch install
<gnomefreak> flush_: seeing as you gave no info its unlikely someone can help you
<gnomefreak> flush_: file a bug report and give me bug number (have as much info as you can including /var/log/xorg.o.log
<flush_> sry my english is so bad
<gnomefreak> flush_: you can get support in #ubuntu-yourlang
<flush_> ok thx
<andresmujica> hey anyone knows if there's some plan to create #ubuntu-dapper, #ubuntu-feisty... etc??
<andresmujica> is almost impossible to give support in #ubuntu...
<andresmujica> and to receive...
<andresmujica> i wonder if that could be a spec...
<ubotu> New bug: #158166 in ubuntu "Samsung HM160JI sata hdd > no devices detected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158166
<bddebian> andresmujica: That's actually a pretty good idea
<andresmujica> but, how can be implemented??
<andresmujica> should i file a spec, look for the irc ubuntu admin?? (don't know who is it)
<ubotu> New bug: #158167 in ubuntu "GDM Login fails w/Xen Kernel 2.6.22-14-xen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158167
<persia> andresmujica: Initial implementation is easy: create the channels, and attract support.  Staffing may be difficult.  It doesn't need a spec, and channel controls & the like can be resolved easily by the Ubuntu IRC operators (see the IRC wiki page), but you'll need people to cover the channels.  Most people seem to run a current system, which means older channels may be fairly empty.
<andresmujica> yeap that's right...
<ubotu> New bug: #158168 in kdepim (main) "KOrganizer does not show events from calendar in local file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158168
<ubotu> New bug: #158169 in ubuntu "Maximizing window in Dual screen mode in Xfce does not work in the panel display, if panels vertical" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158169
<ubotu> New bug: #158172 in ubuntu "Cannot move window to the upper corner of display if panel is switched from being horizontal to being vertical" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158172
<ubotu> New bug: #158173 in gdm (main) "Crazy tooltip in username/password box in GDM" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158173
<ubotu> New bug: #158174 in openoffice.org (main) "open office gnome integration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158174
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-10-20
<Burgundavia> Nafallo: you could have had so much fun with danage
<bucket529> ﻿Could I get somebody to change bug 210766 to Wishlist? It's a feature request.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 210766 in ubuntu "Missing icons for some archive types." [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210766
<bucket529> correction: bug 210776, sorry
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 210776 in ubuntu "no fallback language selection possible" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210776
<bucket529> Still hoping for help changing 210776 to Wishlist
<mrooney> Does anyone know if there is any reason not to try fglrx 8.543 in Intrepid?
<greg-g> no, but your question makes me wonder :)
<persia> mrooney, I think I heard that ATI finally ported it to X 1.5, although I don't have the HW to test.  Worth a try.
<mrooney> Well, I'll try it!
<persia> bucket529, I'm not sure that's wishlist.  Why wouldn't it be Low?
<bucket529> persia: That's a very good question, and why I brought it up here....
<persia> bucket529, My reasoning being that it works as expected for another flavour (Kubuntu).
<persia> bucket529, OK.  Pick a status, and defend the reasoning for that status.
<persia> s/status/importance/
<bucket529> persia: Hmmm. I thought Wishlist becasue I'd never heard of the feature until I picked the bug out of the pile. And I haven't seen reference anywhere else
<bucket529> persia: Of course, it could exist without me knowing about it. Lots of things do.
<persia> bucket529, Right.  None of us understand everything in Ubuntu :)  Try looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance as a guide
<greg-g> that is a great take-away: none of us know everything, so never be too shy to ask a question.
<mrooney> okay, installed them on my rv350, here goes a restart...
<bucket529> persia: I think confirmed/wishlist. My xubuntu has no option for a fallback language, and there's nothing useful (that I find) matching that pattern in Launchpad, Ubuntu.com, ubuntuforums.com, or Google
<persia> bucket529, See, you're looking for information again.
<persia> The critical lines are "request to add a new feature to one of the programs in Ubuntu" vs. "A cosmetic/usability issue that does not limit the functionality of an application".
<persia> So you want to make a judgement as to which one applies.  Googling isn't likely to help.
<persia> As an example, there are thousands of blog articles, HOWTOs, etc. about using VSTs with Ubuntu.  Nonetheless, adding VST support is wishlist.
<persia> (and blocked by licensing issues)
<bucket529> persia: I'd still say Wishlist - the described feature isn't broken - AFAIK it simply isn't there and the requestor wants it added.
<persia> bucket529, And you don't feel it affects the cosmetic appearance or usability of Xubuntu?
<bucket529> persia: Indeed it does, but many new features do.
<mrooney> Hm, no dice on the fglrx, bug 283836 got me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283836 in fglrx-installer "Unable to load module fglrx: cannot allocate memory" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283836
<persia> bucket529, Well, let's look at something else then : if I say that I can't play audio with my headset, because my laptop only activates the headphone jack when the appropriate bit is set in software, and the driver doesn't recognise the input, is that a bug in the driver, or a feature that I'm requesting?
<mrooney> yes, I think feature request vs bug can get sticky
<mrooney> I thought from reading the wiki somewhere, it comes down to intention
<bucket529> persia: (riffling through notebook)(raising hand) When we see the whole story, I'd say driver bug. Looking at it from 'I have a headphone jack that never worked and I don't know why', it looks like an added feature.
<persia> localisation bugs too, as they can render things harder to use for some people, and estimating the size of that group is dufficult.
<persia> bucket529, I'd say it's either a driver bug or Invalid (and a question), depending on the underlying issue.
<persia> Essentially, I say it's not Wishlist because something is really broken (although the hypothetical example is probably low under "Ones that affect unusual configurations or uncommon hardware ").
<persia> Just because it's always been broken doesn't make it less of a bug.
<bucket529> persia: Most interesting. Aim improves with practice.
<persia> bucket529, Indeed :)  Now, back to 210776.  What's the importance (and why)?
<charlie-tca> But doesn't a bug against the diratives that they chose not to implement become wishlist?
 * persia will argue against either choice, just to belabour the process point
<persia> charlie-tca, No, that'd be wontfix.
<persia> Or, if it was choose-not-to-implement-at-the-current-time, just an open bug
<charlie-tca> Very good. Thanks for your explanations.
<persia> charlie-tca, Note the differentiation between "Choose not to implement" as "We don't want that" vs. "We don't have the time for that".
<charlie-tca> Yes, you are correct in that. I'm learning too.
<charlie-tca> You give the best explanation of importance I have seen.
<bucket529> persia: Since I lack data on the developer's intent to offer this feature, have found no discussion of it in the search for that data, and have no gauge of the affected number of users...I'm still saying wishlist. Of course, with data about any of those it could go up or down.
<persia> bucket529, Why does the intent of any given developer impact the importance of the bug?
<bucket529> persia: (flipping pages) The square root of...wait...the rain falls in...no....If the intent of software is to do functions foo and bar, then the unusability of those functions to the user should have a higher importance.
<persia> The rule of thumb for free software developers is "fix the bugs you feel like fixing".  Some people do this for money, which makes this "fix the bugs your boss/client wants fixed".  Some people want to improve user experience, which makes this "fix the bugs users complain about".
<persia> That said, I don't see how the "Importance" of a bug is related which gets done in terms of intent.  The best we can do is to set the importance based on the agreed guidelines, so that those developers who fix bugs based on importance will have a well described selection on which to work.
<persia> So, If I make a calculator that can multiply and divide, is it a bug or feature that someone wants to be able to add or subtract?  They can always multiply by the appropriate factor.
<persia> Personally, I claim that if the application is branded as a general purpose calculation, that's a bug.  If the developers *really* don't want to fix it, they can set Status to WontFix.
<persia> s/calculation/calculator/
<bucket529> persia: So, are you talking me into 'low' for bug 210776? Or just seeing how well I can back up whatever I choose? (Both are much more interesting than washing the dishes)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 210776 in ubuntu "no fallback language selection possible" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210776
<persia> Mostly seeing how well you can back up your choice, and arguing against any basis for that choice with which I disagree.
<persia> For this specific bug, it doesn't matter much, as it's non-trvial to do, and will probably get done or not depending on things other than the importance selected.
<bucket529> persia: Agreed
<persia> However, it's worth making sure you are setting it for the right reasons, and this is a good bug to review that, because it's not entirely clear which is the right status.
<persia> That improves hundreds of future bugs :)
<persia> (and it's had at least one interesting side discussion regarding wontfix already)
 * charlie-tca nods
<bucket529> persia: Well, the next step is to figure out which package or project I should put it in. Any advice from the gallery?
<persia> bucket529, In which tool is the user describing the problem?
<bucket529> persia: Unstated in the bug. (Assumption: System --> Language Support)
<persia> The user states "When selecting ... inside the session manager".  That would point at the session manager.  The user also states they are using Xubuntu, so it would be the Xubuntu session manager.
<persia> So, if you're not running xubuntu, you might ask someone who is (e.g. charlie-tca) to help figure out which application is affected.
<bucket529> Well, I'm running Xubuntu (why I picked this bug). Session manager (xfce4-session) just doesn't look right. The description "it appears to be impossible to pick several choices and sort them in order of preference" resembles language-selector more than anything else.
<persia> Well defended :)  That'd be the package then.  Since you have Xubuntu, I suspect you can probably do the replication test to set Status as well, which brings us back to Importance.
 * greg-g applauds the work going on in here
<bucket529> language-selector/confirmed (yes, I checked and commented)/wishlist...Of course, I can do only the first two. I lack permission to change importance.
<persia> But if you can argue that either wishlist or low is correct, I'll set it for you :)
<bucket529> Wishlist, please. There is another 'fallback' wishlist item (not a duplicate) so it will have a friend.
<persia> Which one?
<bucket529> The other is bug 72952
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 72952 in language-selector "Add fallback language for English variants" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/72952
<persia> OK.  I'll change 210776 to wishlist.  Showing that a developer who works on language selector previously set such a thing to wishlist is a convincing argument.
<persia> Next question : is "incomplete" the correct status for 72952?
<bucket529> I suppose 72952 could be a duplicate - reading further. 210776 seems clearer. There might be an argument that 72952 could be a duplicate (en- subset) of 210776.
<persia> I think they aren't duplicates.  210776 is about the UI not permitting it, 72952 is about the initial base data not having the right defaults for NZ and AU.
<persia> So there's no single action that could be taken to fix both bugs.
<bucket529> Ahhhhh.
<bucket529> Back to the 'Incomplete' question for 72952. Flipping through the Wiki....
<bucket529> My time has expired. Must go....
<persia> OK.  Quick answer to 72952 : there's no information requested, so Incomplete is an odd status.  Since it was set by a developer who is assigned to it, it's best practice to check with the developer before changing it.  The status is probably wrong, but the assignee is the best person to provide guidance on the correct status to use, or what additional information may be required.
 * persia types too slowly, but hopes the summation is useful for someone else.
 * charlie-tca nods
<greg-g> persia deserves a hug for that lesson.
 * charlie-tca nods
 * charlie-tca gives persia a *big* hug
<charlie-tca> persia sure is patient, too
<persia> charlie-tca, You mistake laziness for patience.  This way all I have to do is comment on IRC, and someone else does the triage of the tricky bugs :)
<charlie-tca> I see. I think it takes patience to explain all that you did, though
<charlie-tca> Now I'm off to bed...
<greg-g> persia is also right in that now that bucket529 knows more and actually understands it they will be doing more and better quality work, most likely, which helps us all.
 * charlie-tca too
<greg-g> good deal
<dholbach> good morning
<maco> mornin
<dholbach> hi maco
<thekorn> dholbach: hi, can you please extend my ~5-a-day membership?
<dholbach> thekorn: errrrrrrrrr, I thought I disabled it totally
<dholbach> thekorn: it says "renew membership automatically" right now
<dholbach> done... *shrug*
<thekorn> dholbach: thanks
<waldenasta> hello all
<waldenasta_> I am having a problem with ubuntu evolution and my system mail. I have setup my system to retrieve mail with mailx but when the mail arrives it says : "Could not create lock file for /var/spool/mail/wald: Permission denied"
<waldenasta_> anyone have any ideas?
<bucket529> Hmmm. Looking for advice on bug 216267 - Some apps use the USB speakers, others use the onboard speakers. Been through the wiki, but it deals mostly with stuff not recognized. So, what smart questions should I ask?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 216267 in ubuntu "C-Media Electronics PLEOMAX PSP" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216267
<Treenaks> bucket529: - Ask him about the settings in System -> Preferences -> Sound
<Treenaks> bucket529: and also if it's still a problem in hardy/intrepid
<bucket529> Treenaks: Thanks
<jwendell> how many days bugs marked as 'incomplete' go to 'invalid'?
<persia> jwendell, No set value.  Usually a couple months for stuff on the default CD, and no more than a year for most other things.
<jwendell> one year???!!
<persia> Needs a human to review it, and make sure that it's still incomplete, and nobody can add the required information.
<jwendell> I was almost sure that it was around 60 days
<persia> Sure.  Some packages don't get a lot of attention.
<persia> There's a counter that starts from 60 days.  Sometimes it gets into high negative numbers.
<seb128> jwendell: some weeks is enough usually
<jwendell> for instance: bug 255919
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255919 in vino "package vino 2.20.0-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255919
<jwendell> it has more than 60 days
<jwendell> can i close it?
<seb128> jwendell: close it
<jwendell> seb128, thanks
<persia> I'm not sure about closing that one.
<persia> Err.  Never mind.  I can't count.
<persia> Good to close because if it affected lots of people, there'd be more info, and information was requested a couple months ago, for an application on the default CDs.
<jwendell> done :)
<seb128> jwendell: thanks for triaging the vino bugs open on launchpad
<jwendell> :)
<afflux> I often use 30 days for expiring my bugs
<afflux> Bugs/Responses has a "Incomplete bugs without a response from submitter" response with the following description: "In the event that a bug has been in the "Incomplete" state for more than 4 weeks, meaning it has not received a response to a request for more information, the bug status should be changed to "Invalid" with a comment similar to: ... "
<afflux> maybe that should be updated, if we generally use 60 days
<persia> afflux, For many packages, 4 weeks is plenty.
<Hew> If they don't respond in 30 days, they're not going to respond in 60. I find that if they ignore your request for information, they will sometimes reopen the bug as soon as you close it, and actually post what you asked for.
<persia> It's really about what kind of information is required, and who needs to provide it.
<afflux> yeah indeed
<persia> Hew, I find that as well.  When I'm asking the submitter something, I'm happy to close in 30 days.  When I ask them to test with the new release, or some such, I'll wait until the new release happens, and then close it.
<seb128> closing all the useless bugs as invalid directly asking to reopen when adding informations could make sense
<persia> seb128, It's determining whether it's useless.
<seb128> crashes without a stacktrace or a description of what the user was doing for example
<persia> I've seen a number of bugs with good stacktraces become invalid just because the person triaging them didn't understand that there was enough information.
<seb128> there is too many bugs anyway
<persia> I think those should be set invalid initially, without an incomplete period.  I'd rather get a clean apport report than some user uploading gdb output.
<seb128> right
<persia> I disagree.  I think more bugs would be good, as long as they were good bugs.  There are too many unactionable bugs.
<seb128> not sure I agree
<persia> Not surprising.  Most people don't :)
<Hew> yea I'd rather have less bugs than more :P
<seb128> we have load of crashes which happened once 3 years ago and never got a duplicate in launchpad or upstream since
<persia> Hew, I'll agree with that, but I'd rather have bugs be visible.
<seb128> I'm wondering if keeping all those is valuable, for what we know half of those could be fixed since or deprecated or have been a local corruption
<persia> seb128, That doesn't count as actionable in my book.  If it can't be reproduced for several years, then it ought go through incomplete and invalid.
<seb128> well, they sometimes have valid debug stacktraces
<seb128> there is just so many of those and the code changed so much, etc that probably nobody will ever act on those bugs anyway
<persia> Right.  That's why I say they aren't actionable.  If they can't be reproduced by anyone after a couple years, and they don't qualify for SRU, there's no point keeping them around.
<persia> On the other hand, for packages that haven't changed in three years, I don't have that opinion.
<persia> It really depends on the package.
<persia> http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/multidistrotools/unchanged/unchanged_since_warty has a list of packages where even the oldest stacktrace is still interesting, as an example.
<G__81> hi all
<Hew> G__81: Hi
<G__81> Hi Hew
<G__81> i joined the team yesterday so have started with triaging so could do that today to continue it so can you please give me the link for the ubuntu bugs that needs to be triaged?
<Pici> G__81: Anything marked as 'New' would need triaging.
<G__81> Pici, yes the link for the bugs where do i find that list
<persia> G__81, Start from http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<persia> From there, I believe you can search on "New" bugs.
<G__81> oh you here too persia :) thanks
<Hew> G__81: Any of the bugs in Launchpad. The new/undecided bugs can be found at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-datecreated&field.status%3Alist=New&field.importance%3Alist=Undecided&assignee_option=none&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.component=1&field.component=2&field.component-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_no_package.used=&search=Search
<G__81> Hew, the link that you have given me is for Ibex right ?
<persia> Or less verbosely ps://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.status%3Alist=New&field.importance%3Alist=Undecided&search=Search
<persia> It's all the bugs open against Ubuntu right now.  A mix of releases, but many are for intrepid.
<G__81> ok but the first one is for 8.04 so let me see whether i am able to reproduce it
<Hew> G__81: Bugs are primarily filed against the current development release. So for now, the status of the bug is the status in Intrepid.
<G__81> and then change the status if required
<G__81> This one is for 8.04
<G__81> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/file-roller/+bug/286428
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286428 in file-roller "cannot open a pdf file" [Undecided,New]
<Hew> G__81: See if you can reproduce it with Intrepid. If you can't, ask for more information, or if they can test with Intrepid. If you can reproduce it, you can confirm the bug (and maybe leave a clear explanation of what the problem is exactly).
<G__81> Hew, i am not able to reproduce it in Hardy
<G__81> as the reporter has got this in 8.04
<G__81> i am able to double click and open the pdf file
<Hew> G__81: Always test with the latest version of Ubuntu. Perhaps it has already been fixed in Intrepid?
<Hew> G__81: but in that case, ask for more info
<persia> Well, when I have it available, I like to first test with the same version as the reporter uses, and then test with the latest version.  I'm only certain it was fixed if it was broken for me before, and fixed for me later.
<G__81> Hew, but the reporter has given sufficient info i gugess
<G__81> persia, yeah exactly
<G__81> true
<G__81> i am not able to reproduce it
<persia> If you can't reproduce it in the submitters environment, ask for more information.
<G__81> if you dont mind you could try it for yourself as the person is using 8.04 i am sure you would be running 8.04 so that i can close it if it not reproducible for you too
<Hew> G__81: I'm on Intrepid 8.10
<G__81> persia, you ?
<Hew> G__81: Say you cannot reproduce the problem, ask for more info (eg. can they still reproduce the problem), and mark it incomplete.
<G__81> ok sure will do it
<G__81> done changed it to incomplete added a comment too
<G__81> :)
<Hew> G__81: cool, thanks for your help triaging :-). Looks like pedro beat you to it by a minute though haha :P
<Hew> G__81: Maybe try some bugs lower on the list so they are less likely to have the attention of others.
<Hew> Pidgin 2.5.2 bugfix release is out - bug 286163. Who should I subscribe to get this looked at? u-m-s or ubuntu-release (or both)?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286163 in pidgin "Update to 2.5.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286163
<G__81> you want me to look into this ?
<Hew> G__81: No, it was a general question to the channel.
<G__81> oh sorry
<G__81> didnt read it properly
<G__81> its a bug fix release
<G__81> ok :)
<Hew> G__81: No worries :-)
<G__81> have a question here
<G__81> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/286426
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286426 in xorg-server "Down arrow key doesn't do anything after upgrade" [Undecided,New]
<G__81> The reporter says that he had a different keyboard layout and then upgraded to Ibex and didnt work and again changed it back to default still does not
<G__81> i have already upgraded to Ibex with keyboard set to US i just changed it to US MAC and still i am able to use the down arrow key and again changed it to US it still works
<G__81> i am not able to reproduce it in Ibex
<Hew> G__81: There have been some weird keyboard mapping issues with the new xorg in Intrepid. They mentioned they changed keyboard layouts, but they didn't say what to. What happens if they reset the layout in keyboard-properties? What happens if they use evdev? Is it only the down arrow, or are other keys affected?
<G__81> you mean again using the default US standard ?
<G__81> i did that and i am able to type as usual
<G__81> let me check it once again
<G__81> what i do is i select US MAC click on apply system wide and then it asks me the password, i give it and then i tried pressing down arrow it works
<G__81> i tried pressing others it works still
<G__81> now let me reset the keyboard
<Hew> G__81: Ask the reporter this.
<G__81> it works
<G__81> still
<G__81> yeah sure what should i ask him
<Hew> G__81: You are on Hardy right? They said it's an issue with upgrading to Intrepid, so I'm not sure how you would be able to reproduce it.
<Hew> G__81: Ask the questions I said above
<G__81> Hew, no i have ibex too
<G__81> Hew, running on Virtual Box
<G__81> i installed 8.04 in VBox upgraded to 8.10
<Hew> G__81: As a triager, you just need to get the bug report into a state that is good enough for a developer to work on. If someone describes a problem, you have to assume it's a legitimate issue. If you cannot reproduce it, it doesn't mean the reporter cannot.
<Hew> G__81: Ask the reporter those questions, and set the status to incomplete.
<jibel> G__81: Hi, the reporter is mpt, an interface designer working for Canonical, you can assume that his request is legitimate. Read bug 255008 , ask him for any missing information and set the status to incomplete
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255008 in xorg-server "Up arrow key mapped to Print [screen]" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255008
<G__81> jibel, this bug 286426 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286426 in xorg-server "Down arrow key doesn't do anything after upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286426
<jibel> G__81: Yes, both bugs are very close.
<G__81> yeah jibel its similar
<jibel> G__81: But don't assume they are duplicates until you've collected enough informations.
<G__81> yeah sure
<G__81> if its a crash which a person has reported with proper logs, i can change the bug status right ?
<G__81> just subscribed to Ubuntu-bugsquad
<G__81> is it a very high traffic list ?
<jibel> G__81: Crash reports should be handled like normal bugs in terms of duplicate searching/marking, upstream forwarding, etc
<G__81> its not a duplicate
<G__81> just searched this crash has happened in almost all the releases of ubuntu , the prior releases :)
<G__81> jibel, if a bug is crash and everything is proper, i would make it confirmed
<G__81> assuming there are no duplicates
<G__81> right ?
<persia> G__81, Only if you can reproduce it, or can confirm that the stackrace contains sufficient information that you're certain it's a problem.
<G__81> yeah
<G__81> when do i mark it as upstream forwarding
<G__81> i am not able to understand that point alone
<persia> If you can find the identical bug upstream, link to the upstream bug.  If you can't find the bug upstream, and you're sure it's an upstream bug, you can file a bug upstream, and link it.
<persia> Unless you've previously worked with some specific upstream bugtracker, I recommend triaging a bunch of bugs first, and starting to link to upstream once you have a feel for things.
<G__81> yeah sure :)
<G__81> thanks persia
<G__81> is Bug #286197 duplicate of #32450
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286197 in evolution "evolution crashed in startup -- offline mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286197
<G__81> can someone look into it and let me know coz in the latter report i am not able to find the release no
<G__81> Oh sorrty
<G__81> sorry it has got the release name
<pedro_> G__81: no, traces are different
<G__81> yes
<G__81> just when i saw this for the first time
<G__81> i saw it was a duplicate
<G__81> and now LP is not workin
<Awsoonn> ping bdmurray Hugday hursday onward
<Awsoonn> got any great ideas of what could happen?
<julian> hello all, just got this great article about the power of what we do in the opensource community:>http://news.zdnet.com/2424-9595_22-242593.html
<G__81> i guess my 5 a day is done for today :)
<chrisccoulson> no need to stop at 5;)
<G__81> :) yeah
<G__81> is there something like you triage 200 + bugs and then you are eligible for applying membership ?
<G__81> hi pedro_ you there ?
<ronj> hello
<calc> anyone happen to remember the url to see the full top 100 bug stats on LP?
<calc> its the one that shows triaged percentage, etc
<james_w> calc: +upstreamreport?
<ronj> uptream report ?
<ronj> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+upstreamreport
<calc> yea! thanks guys :)
<G__81> what do these stats show http://daniel.holba.ch/5-a-day-stats/
<bdmurray> mvo: ping
<mvo> bdmurray: pong
<bdmurray> I was just wondering if bug 113658 was an easy fix or something for Jaunty.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 113658 in update-manager "When apt-cacher is used, Update-Manger fails (not #78673 duplicate)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/113658
<mvo> bdmurray: reading
<mvo> (if launchpad lets me)
<mvo> bdmurray: I look at it tomorrow, I need to leave for today
<james_w> gpg: unable to open "/tmp/tmpJLrld7/intrepid.tar.gz.gpg" <- there was an apt-cacher patch that I may have sponsored that fixed that
<james_w> or was supposed to at least
<james_w> I'll try and find the bug
<james_w> bug 156070
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 156070 in apt-cacher ""Failed Upgrade tool signature" when using do-release-upgrade" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156070
<bdmurray> james_w: sweet! thanks
<mrooney> Can you do strikethru on the ubuntu wiki?
<didrocks> jwendell: around?
<jwendell> didrocks, yep
<didrocks> jwendell: seb128 told me you are the upstream for vinagre
<jwendell> right
<didrocks> I have an issue building 2.24.1 (http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m4aff6ae0)
<bucket529> Could someone please change bug 280844 from 'Undecided' to 'Wishlist'?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280844 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] GpicSync" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280844
<chrisccoulson> done
<jwendell> didrocks, it built fine here
<azimout> launchpad is kinda slow today...
<didrocks> jwendell: I do not think that it is my connection… (it wgets successfully the others one)
<didrocks> jwendell: hum, it failed now on another file
<didrocks> maybe an erratic slow connection :/
<jwendell> yep
<seb128> didrocks, jwendell: internet should not be required to build a tarball
 * jwendell knows nothing about autotools
<seb128> jwendell: that's not an autotools issue but a documentation dtd one apparently
<jwendell> even worse
<jwendell> :(
<jwendell> hehe
<bucket529> ﻿Could someone please change bug 281839 from 'Undecided' to 'Wishlist'?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281839 in ubuntu "[needs packaging] osmose" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/281839
<jwendell> seb128, didrocks, I just built vinagre 2.24.1 without internet here
<didrocks> that's strange, is my pbuilder putting on my leg? :)
<LimCore> in a bug report,  how to set remote watch to debian bug tracker?
<mrooney> LimCore: just click "Also affects project"
<mrooney> and the first option should have a url input for the upstream link
<bdmurray> actually distribution
<mrooney> Oh, sorry :)
<mrooney> ah yes, then just choose the distro from the drop-down, and enter the URL below
<bucket529> Still looking for help to ﻿change bug 281839 from 'Undecided' to 'Wishlist'.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281839 in ubuntu "[needs packaging] osmose" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/281839
<LimCore> intel gfx fails epicaly it seems, confirmed, and debian bug; Can someone set importance of this?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/285298
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285298 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "intell gfx glitches: on X3100 GM965/GL960, freez when running few openGL applications - Error in I830WaitLpRing(), timeout for 2 seconds, Ring at virtual 0x7f5c1d6c0000 head 0x0 tail 0x100 count 64" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<LimCore> hmm actually.. it looks like a duplicate of anoter
<LimCore> or not. mine is timeout
<bdmurray> james_w: I found a bug that may be related to your bug 251482
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251482 in at "package at 3.1.10.1ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251482
<jibel> bdmurray: Hi, I've sent my application to bugcontrol 2 weeks ago. Did you receive it ?
<bdmurray> jibel: I'm looking but not finding it
<jibel> bdmurray:  It was sent on the 13rd Oct.
<charlie-tca> Looking at three bugs, look like duplicates to me. Can someone else take a look for me?
<charlie-tca> Bug #248062, Bug #211721, Bug #249323
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248062 in gnome-power-manager "Xubuntu does not shutdown on critical battery status" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248062
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 211721 in gnome-power-manager "Thinkpad X61 tablet does not suspend when battery is critical" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211721
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249323 in gnome-power-manager "gnome-power-manager is not performing any acton on critical battery condition in hardy" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249323
<charlie-tca> I want to make 211721 the confirmed bug, with the other two as duplicates
<Arby> bdmurray: my membership of ubuntu-bugcontrol expired a while ago due to me being away from (k)ubuntu for a bit. what do I need to do to have it renewed?
<james_w> hey bdmurray, which did you find?
<bdmurray> james_w: bug 286172
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286172 in update-manager ""at" package could not be installed during kubuntu upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 beta" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286172
<bdmurray> Arby: nothing, I'll readd you to the team
<Arby> bdmurray: excellent thanks :)
<james_w> bdmurray: thanks, nice spot. If they come back with the same permissions issue I'm sure you'll ask if it is a Dell factory install.
<bdmurray> james_w: hopefully ;)  I wonder if some package would change the ownership of those files
<james_w> yeah, perhaps
<RicardoPerez> Hi! Can anybody test if left-arrow key goes slower than right-arrow key when you previously do: xset r rate 10 50
<RicardoPerez> Thanks in advance
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-10-21
<calc> bdmurray: ping
<bdmurray> calc: howdy
<calc> bdmurray: hey what ever happened to the new graph layout that was shown at the sprint?
<bdmurray> calc: this one? http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/qapkgstatus/openoffice.org
<calc> bdmurray: cool, is it being updated regularly now?
<stgraber> yeah
<stgraber> every 30min IIRC
<bdmurray> yep, there's lots of good stuff there too
<bdmurray> like bugs w/ patches ... resolved uptream, etc
<stgraber> (that's how often the cron job on kumquat is supposed to run, maybe the one on people.u.c doesn't run that often)
<calc> is there a daily version of the graph?
<bdmurray> calc: the triaging one?
<calc> yea
<bdmurray> calc: they are all in http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/complete-graphs/openoffice.org/plots/
<bdmurray> look for triaging or fixing
<calc> bdmurray: well a daily version of what is shown on the qapkgstatus page (all on one graph but daily)
<calc> ahh i see now
<calc>  :)
<bdmurray> ogasawara: what's the reboot kernel option?
<ogasawara> bdmurray: reboot=b
<bdmurray> when booting right?
<maco> thats for bios reboot
<maco> there are 4 different letters that can go after reboot= i think
<ogasawara> maco:  correct, there are a few options you can use
<ogasawara> bdmurray: I'm assuming you were wanting the option I was using with that Dell Dimension 9200 reboot bug I fixed?
<bdmurray> ogasawara: Yeah, I was curious for bug 70793
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 70793 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Edgy: Reboot hangs on HP Pavillion a530n" [Medium,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/70793
<ogasawara> bdmurray: and yes, it's a kernel boot param
<bdmurray> ogasawara: so if reboot=b works it could be quirked (for jaunty) right?
<ogasawara> bdmurray: possibly.  however, the primary reboot quirks were for Dells
<bdmurray> hmm, okay
<ogasawara> bdmurray: actually I take that back, there is one HP quick I see
<ogasawara> bdmurray: but for HP Compaq
<ogasawara> s/quick/quirk/
<bdmurray> Alright, I'll ask them to test
<csilk> Anyone around, I gotta quick changelog question
<csilk> motu is dead
<nhandler> csilk: What is your question?
<lifeless> win goto #gnome-hackers
<charlie-tca> Could I have Importance changed to low for Bug #283953 please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283953 in catfish "Catfish' default search directory is /usr/share/catfish" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283953
<csilk> the default changelog entry from dh_make is  * Initial release (Closes: #nnnn)   whereas one part of the wiki says I should do this >  * Initial Ubuntu package (LP: #242910)
<csilk> Which one is standard for a new package?
<csilk> obviously # is a variable
<nhandler> The wording is not important. Just be sure you use LP: #NNNNNN instead of closes: #NNNNNN
<nhandler> So the wiki is correct
<csilk> nhandler, does this only apply to new packages or would this extend to features and bug fixes?
<nhandler> (LP: #NNNNNN) is the syntax used to close bugs on Launchpad. (closes: #NNNNNN) is used in Debian to close bugs on the BTS
<csilk> Thanks nhandler
<nhandler> No problem csilk
<csilk> That should probably be included in the main part of the packagin wiki entry
<csilk> *packaging
<nhandler> csilk: I'm not positive, but I am pretty sure that it is explained in some wiki page.
<csilk> nhandler,  yeah it is but it's really obscure
<nhandler> csilk: I'm probably not the best person to talk to about wiki issues. I would ask some other MOTUs what they think, and if they agree that it should be explained in more detail on the packaging guide, go ahead and add it in.
<csilk> Ok cool
<julian> hello all...new here would like to know how I can help?
<persia> julian, Well, there's quite a few bugs outstanding, and reviewing them to make sure they have enough information to be fixed can be very helpful.
<persia> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.status%3Alist=New&field.importance%3Alist=Undecided&search=Search is a list of those that nobody has reviewed yet.
<julian> ok, thanks will take a look.
<persia> Ask here if you have any questions, and if you run out, there are other things that could also be done :)
<julian> ok
<charlie-tca> Could I have Importance changed to low for Bug #283953 please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283953 in catfish "Catfish' default search directory is /usr/share/catfish" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283953
<charlie-tca> It's taken me months to confirm it.
<hggdh> charlie-tca, it was already changed
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<dholbach> good morning
<julian> morning all
<maco> dholbach: five-a-day did something broken when it updated
<maco> dholbach: and arent you up really early?
<dholbach> maco: yes, Mimi's alarm clock went off at 5:30 and I couldn't get back to sleep... so here I am :)
<dholbach> maco: what went broken?
<maco> ah, i was going to say, this isnt even late here yet
<maco> five-a-day and five-a-day-applet tried to update
<Hobbsee> wow, 9th contributor for the last 7 days.
<Hobbsee> I should do some more on that
<maco> Setting up five-a-day (0.58~hardy1) ...
<maco> pycentral: pycentral pkginstall: not overwriting local files
<maco> pycentral pkginstall: not overwriting local files
<dholbach> maco: interesting
<dholbach> I'm not sure though what I can do in five-a-day to work around that
<dholbach> let me get another opinion
<dholbach> maco: I just pinged doko about it in #ubuntu-devel
<dholbach> could well be that he's not up for quite a while
<maco> ok
<dholbach> maco: could it be that you have local files?
<maco> dholbach: um, i have my ~/.5-a-day-maco/
<maco> dholbach: do i have to delete that to install the update?
<dholbach> maco: no
<dholbach> did you manually install or change any of the files listed in  /var/lib/dpkg/info/five-a-day*.list ?
<chipr> I've reported a bug that breaks intrepid upgrades, but it isn't being responded to.  Is there any mechanism to escalate? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dokuwiki/+bug/270701
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270701 in dokuwiki "dokuwiki upgrade hangs on keyboard input" [Undecided,New]
<maco> dholbach: no
<chipr> what can be done?  hate to see intrepid upgrades start breaking
<dholbach> chipr: I added an update-manager task
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Hug Day! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20081021 | Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<chipr> How do I find the source to a package?  I'm reading HowToFix and it shows downloading the xicc_0.2-2.dsc source, but doesn't show how it found the URL to it.
<maco> chipr: apt-get source <package>
<thekorn_> good morning
<maco> hi
<maco> thekorn: dholbach doesn't know why, but the newest five-a-day refuses install, saying pkginstall: not overwriting local files...but i havent edited any system files related to five-a-day, just my my ~/.5-a-day-maco.m/*
<maco> do you have any idea?
<thekorn> maco: well, I've no clue, he is the packaging expert ;)
<csilk> is this a virtual package http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/libgtkglext1 ?
<csilk> wonr chan
<csilk> *wrong channel
<maco> thekorn: oh right...haha i was thinking it could have something to do with code, but yeah..forgot he was the packaging guru
<danage> before i enter a bug report for network manager, i want to reset its configuration. where do i do that?
<danage> ok never mind found it
<danage> can someone help me triage this bug? did i make the bug report correctly? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/286859
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286859 in network-manager "[0.7] [3G] "PIN secret invalid" even though PIN is correct" [Undecided,New]
<danage> i would like to report a bug in network manager, but i am not sure whether it's ath9k or nm related. nm keeps asking me for the key. can someone help me?
<danage> i would like to report a bug in network manager, but i am not sure whether it's ath9k or nm related. nm keeps asking me for the key. can someone help me?
<danage> help me= help me post a proper bug report
<persia> danage, In the absence of anyone providing you with guidance, I'd suggest either waiting about 6 hours and asking again, or filing a bug with what you know.
<persia> Someone triaging the bug will ask the right questions.
<danage> persia: thanks. especially with this bug i have no clue on what additional information i should post
<persia> I'd probably post .xsession-errors /var/log/syslog, dmesg, and lspci -vvnn, but that's just a loose guess based on it being maybe something with nm and maybe something with the driver.
<Woody86> g'morning everyone :)
<ibbuntu> what package should a bug about a default theme be placed under?
<persia> ibbuntu, Which flavour?
<persia> Alternately, which theme?
<ibbuntu> persia: it's the ubuntu 'High Contrast Inverse' theme
<persia> ibbuntu, I think that's gnome-themes
<ibbuntu> ok, thanks
<persia> Wait, no.
<persia> It's gnome-accessibility-themes.  Sorry for the confusion.
<ibbuntu> ok, thanks, I couldn't find an "ubuntu-themes" package in launchpad
<ibbuntu> well that concludes my first ever triaging of a bug, hopefully I'll do many more :)
<jrib> Hi, is there a list of tags somewhere?  I'm reporting a ftbfs bug and am wondering if I should just put [ftbfs] in the title or add the ftbfs tag
<persia> jrib, You could add the FTBFS tag.  I don't know if anyone searches that : most of the ftbfs hunting I see is from http;//qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs/
<persia> (and that works better with a :)
<jrib> I was wondering why I couldn't click
<persia> Yeah, typo.
<jrib> persia: this has me asking why the package I want to report is not listed there.  It's python-webkitgtk
<Pici> jrib: When did it fail to build? That page looks like its updated daily (see footer)
<jrib> It fails because of the version of python-gtk2-dev,  I made a bug upstream about it: http://code.google.com/p/pywebkitgtk/issues/detail?id=19
<jibel> jrib: Hi, you can find a list of tags at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags .
<jrib> Pici: I believe I noticed on friday.  At least more than one day
<jrib> jibel: thanks, not sure how I missed that :)
<persia> jrib, Looks like it was last rebuilt in August, so the dependencies changed.  We don't catch that so well yet.
<jrib> persia: ah, ok
<jrib> How can I link bug 286965 with http://code.google.com/p/pywebkitgtk/issues/detail?id=19 ?  What magic button must I click?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286965 in pywebkitgtk "fails to build from source" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286965
<jrib> I'm on edge by the way
<charlie-tca> I usually use the "Also affects project" under the yellow line
<jrib> charlie-tca: Do I just make up my own project then?  I thought there was some text field that just let me enter a url at some point
<charlie-tca> That normally does. If it doesn't, I add it to the comments since upstream may not be in launchpad
<alexmax> Hi there, I believe I found an issue with package mnogo-client.  It refuses to automatically configure itself because mysql says that when I try to configure it, it's not actually sending it a password, even if I specify a password in the installation script.
<alexmax> I was told that someone in here might be able to help me verify this
<snap-l> Checking to see what mnogo-client is. :)
<alexmax> actually, wrong package
<alexmax> it's either mnogosearch-client or mnogosearch-mysql
<snap-l> hardy or intrepid?
<alexmax> hh
<alexmax> The step it seems to trip over itself on is the step that offers to automatically configure itself with mysql
<alexmax> It tosses a MySQL driver: #1045: Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<snap-l> Is there a bug filed?
<alexmax> No, but I was wanting to make sure that I was running into a bug and not overlooking something
<snap-l> Looks like a bug, since it doesn't create the database
<alexmax> Yeah, i get that exact error if I use a console and mysql --user=root
<snap-l> Setting up mnogosearch-common (3.3.6-1ubuntu0.1) ...
<snap-l> '/usr/share/mnogosearch/tables/mysql/drop.blob.sql' dbtype=2 dbmode=6
<snap-l> SQL>'DROP TABLE url'
<snap-l> {../../src/sqldbms.c:2269} Query: DROP TABLE url
<snap-l> MySQL driver: #1049: Unknown database 'mnogosearch'
<snap-l> So it's a config bug
<alexmax> I'm not sure that's the problem.  Scroll down a bit and see if it gives you Access Denied
<snap-l> It doesn't, because the user I selected has create authority
<alexmax> The user i specify is root, yet it says that Access is denied
<alexmax> because of lack of password
<alexmax> even though I send it a password
<snap-l> That's a separate issue.
<alexmax> Maybe it uses a different script for each 'type'.  Did you select blob, multi, or single?
<snap-l> I selected blob
<alexmax> And you're using 3.3.6-1ubuntu0.1?
<snap-l> Yep
<alexmax> Bug submitted
<mvo> jibel: thanks for your work on update-manager bug triage \o/
<alexmax> It doesn't really matter in the end.  I just wanted to fool around with it, however this search is eventually going to end up on a RHEL 5 box and I don't think they have a package for it, so I'm going to have to figure out how to compile the thing manually anyway.  Thanks for your help
<snap-l> alexmax: NP. It looks like it may be a simple fix to get it fully automated.
<jibel> mvo: Thank you.
<danage> i would like to report a bug in network manager, but i am not sure whether it's ath9k or nm related. nm keeps asking me for the key. can someone help me? (help me= help me post a proper bug report)
<azimout> danage: which key are you being asked for? the keyring key, or the wifi key?
<danage> um... the wifi key.
<azimout> this is not a bug. it is possible for the network manager to save the wifi key in the gnome keyring...
<azimout> however, if you do that, you will still be asked for the gnome keyring master password each time you login...
<azimout> have a look here:
<azimout> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo#Avoiding%20password%20nagging
<azimout> is this what you were looking for?
<Bit_Breaker> hi all
<danage> azimout: thanks for that, but it was NEVER an issue for me before
<danage> network manager would just connect to the network, no problem
<danage> it only came with my new wifi card
<azimout> if i'm not mistaken, old network managers saved the password in a file in your home folder in plaintext => security issues
<danage> old = 0.6
<danage> ?
<azimout> now it's saved in encrypted for in network manager
<azimout> i meant in gnome keyring
<danage> yes
<danage> BUT the password is already IN THE BOX when it pops up
<danage> it cannot be on purpose, this?
<rrittenhouse> th
<rrittenhouse> er
<Bit_Breaker> im am new . do i get a hug if i triage as well
<azimout> danage: can you please look into seahorse (applications->accessories->passwords and encryption keys)?
<azimout> check if the wifi key is under the tab "passwords" or not
<ichthyoboy> Hi all...here to help out with the Hug Day
<Bit_Breaker> hi
<Bit_Breaker> this is so cool
<Bit_Breaker> i was told that there are iso files available that re-create some of the bugs.
<Bit_Breaker> can someone point me in the right direction
<bdmurray> Bit_Breaker: some bugs can be recreated using the Live CD.
<Bit_Breaker> oh ok thanks bdmurray
<danage> azimout: yes, it is
<bdmurray> The iso that you want probably depends on the bug report
<bdmurray> Bit_Breaker: Is there a particular bug you are looking at?
<Bit_Breaker> im looking at Low/Medium bugs now
<Bit_Breaker> i wanted to re-create them in a VM
<danage> azimout: i deleted them all now, see what happens
<bdmurray> What virtualization software are you using?
<Bit_Breaker> i am not looking at any specific bug
<Bit_Breaker> VirtualBox
<ichthyoboy> question: how do you mark a bug as wishlist?
<azimout> danage: anyways, i have to admit i don't have much experience in this
<bdmurray> ichthyoboy: you use the importance drop down - by the way only members of bug control can set importance
<charlie-tca> ichthyoboy: mark it confirmed and then request it here
<ichthyoboy> bdmurray: thanks
<danage> azimout: now it doesn't connect at all
<danage> ah man, this sucks
<azimout> but any problems you might have are definitely network-manager/gnome-keyring/seahorse related, and not driver-related (i.e. ath9k)
<ichthyoboy> charlie-tca: thanks
<danage> azimout: ok
<danage> bdmurray: can you connect me with someone who can help me fetch the necessary information to file a network manager bug
<bdmurray> danage: Is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingNetworkManager insufficient?
<Bit_Breaker> Can i confirm a bug if its similar to what some else is experiencing
<danage> bdmurray: this is wonderful, didn't know it existed. thank you
<bdmurray> Bit_Breaker: bugs can sometimes have the same symptoms but different root causes.  So similarity really depends on the type of bug.
<mrooney> bdmurray: do you know if bug 274995 is on anyone's radar? I also am not sure what importance to give it, probably Medium?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274995 in alsa-utils "shutdown freeze on alsa shutdown" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274995
<Bit_Breaker> this is the bug i am refering to
<Bit_Breaker> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/244405
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244405 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "ubuntu freezes on log out or switch user" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Bit_Breaker> i just changed it to confirmed .
<Bit_Breaker> Was  i wrong to do so?
<danage> bdmurray: Oct 21 17:33:03 Computer kernel: [ 8374.908084] wlan0: authentication with AP 00:1f:3f:13:d2:ec timed out
<danage> i guess the wiki page _is_ insufficient
<bdmurray> Bit_Breaker: I don't think is sufficient information to set it to Confirmed.
<ichthyoboy> bug #262506 should be marked as wishlist
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262506 in ubuntu-meta "The description of the package 'ubuntu-desktop' is grossly missleading" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262506
<Bit_Breaker> ok sry about that
<thekorn> Bit_Breaker: and please do not assigne to a bugreport, this means you are working on it, you probably want to subscribe
<Bit_Breaker> yes i see that now
<Bit_Breaker> sry again
<bdmurray> Its easy to fix and not a big deal. ;)
<Bit_Breaker> cool!! :-)
<danage> bdmurray: so do you perhaps know someone i could talk to
<danage> broken wifi is... bad
<bdmurray> mrooney: that bug seems like it might contain multiple issues
<bdmurray> ichthyoboy: wishlisted - thanks
<mrooney> anyone aware of a dupe for bug 287040?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287040 in gnome-utils "Can't take screenshot when right click menu active" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287040
<Bit_Breaker> Had to reboot
<ichthyoboy> bug #177882 should be marked as either wishlist or low (probably low)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 177882 in compizconfig-settings-manager "Shift-F10 keyboard shortcut should emulate right click" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177882
<bdmurray> ichthyoboy: Have you tested that at all?  Shift+F10 behaved the desired way for me
<ichthyoboy> just did, and it works as expected for me as well.  Should it be reset to new, and ask for followup?
<bdmurray> ichthyoboy: well, incomplete but yes that sounds best to me
<ichthyoboy> bdmurray: ok..will do.
<bdmurray> ichthyoboy: thanks!
<ichthyoboy> bdmurray: No problem...glad to be able to help a little bit!
<danage> bdmurray: i have tried from a live cd now - same problem. also, sporadically it does connect. when it does, no data can get transmitted. i DO however get an ip - dns doesn't work, transfers don't work. over wired internet everything is fine
<danage> *wired lan
<bdmurray> danage: which live cd and which network driver?
<danage> nightly live cd downloaded 2 hours ago, network driver ath9k for wlan and e1000 for lan lan
<bdmurray> Do you have linux-backports-modules installed?  I think that has a newer wireless driver
<ichthyoboy> Would bug #280975 apply mainly to upstream sources (i.e., firefox, konqueror, opera, etc.)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280975 in ubuntu-meta "include CAcert root certificate by default in firefox/konqueror/???-browser" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280975
<danage> bdmurray: let me try. thanks
<danage> bdmurray: no luck. even though it behaves slightly different
<danage> e.g. my wireless led comes alive
<danage> bdmurray: would you recomment i just wait and see what happens - i am probably not knowledgeable enough to support with valuable debug information
<Bit_Breaker> what is the bug # to the issue that you guys are refering to
<niadh> this bug looks like it can be checked off the days todo list, can someone confirm?
<niadh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+bug/281940
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281940 in ubuntu-meta "Performing a command line install is pulling in recommended dependancies" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<danage> asac: ping
<asac> danage: just ask please
<greg-g> contentless pings!
<greg-g> ;)
<danage> i have seen you have been active in some of the bugs i am encountering
<danage> in 259157 there seem to be different issues confused
<calc> i found a bug in launchpad relating to bugs :\
<calc> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/216995
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 216995 in openoffice.org "No Sound when viewing a Presentation" [Undecided,New]
<calc> it claims this bug is pending_bugwatch
<calc> i now have OOo above 80% bug watched :)
<calc> shooting for 90% in the next couple days
<james_w> nice
 * calc streamlined his bug links to get work done more efficiently
<calc> some of my auto responses in greasemonkey keep disappearing probably due to firefox crashes i guess :\
<thekorn> 5
<bdmurray> james_w: bug 286172 doesn't seem the same as your at upgrade one
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286172 in update-manager ""at" package could not be installed during kubuntu upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 beta" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286172
<james_w> hey bdmurray
 * mvo can't beliefe that "at" fails to restart
<james_w> bdmurray: I started using the lp-gm scripts, but a couple of things don't work, do they all work for you?
<bdmurray> james_w: which couple? there are a lot of scripts to keep track of ;)
<james_w> but yeah, I agree it's different
<james_w> bdmurray: the karma points are always 0, though I get the team logos
<james_w> bdmurray: and the tag links don't do anything
<bdmurray> james_w: on edge?
<james_w> yeah
<asomething> the karma points script works here, on edge as well
<calc> 27 bugs left to green status :)
 * calc notes properly upstreaming OOo bugs is a pita
<calc> have to test on 3 different versions, then determine which upstream to send it to
 * calc wishes sun could just get along with novell and be more open
<jwendell> didrocks, ping
<didrocks> jwendell: pong
<jwendell> didrocks, why do you think vino 2.24.1 fixed bug 264315?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264315 in vino "vino-preferences port range set goes from 5000 to 49999" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/264315
<didrocks> hum, let me see
<didrocks> oh, I tested it
<didrocks> I see something similar in the NEWS file
<didrocks> and decided to test it on my intrepid VM
<jwendell> didrocks, actually they're different issues
<jwendell> very different
<didrocks> jwendell: hum, I misunderstand maybe the description
<didrocks> but the description told that the new port was not taken into account, no?
<didrocks> oh
<didrocks> lower or higher :/
<didrocks> sorry, didn't remembered that
<didrocks> I just tested changed it around 5900
<didrocks> so, the bug is not closed… sorry :/
<didrocks> jwendell: I reopen it right now
<jwendell> didrocks, ok
<didrocks> jwendell: done, bug #
<didrocks> bug #264315
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264315 in vino "vino-preferences port range set goes from 5000 to 49999" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/264315
<jwendell> didrocks, did you confirm the bug?
<jwendell> are you sure?
<didrocks> jwendell: sorry, I was away
<didrocks> jwendell: yes, that's still the case
<jwendell> ok then
<didrocks> (from the bug I was first thinking that it was not taken into account IN this range)
<didrocks> but out of it, it was normal to not have it taken into account
<jwendell> I would close it as 'not a bug', but...
<didrocks> jwendell: hum, people now what they do if they assign such a port value, no?
<didrocks> s/now/know
<jwendell> :P
<jwendell> they should, at leat
<jwendell> least
<didrocks> (some hope on human being, please ^^)
<cerrigno> hello
<cerrigno> i need a help
<cerrigno> i've reported a bug here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/powernowd/+bug/286264
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286264 in powernowd "powernowd" [Undecided,New]
<cerrigno> i don't knok if it's a bug, but 8.04 works properly (64-bit). 8.10 not.
<cerrigno> 64-bit, of course
<cerrigno> in italian ubuntu forum somebody has said that it can depend on my ati video card
<chrisccoulson> cerrigno - you say it works if you select 'safe graphics mode', which means that the powernowd thing is probably a red herring
<cerrigno> now i'm trying to download 32-bit version of last beta.
<chrisccoulson> what is more likely is that the Xserver is failing for some reason and that is just the message you see
<chrisccoulson> when you boot, try switching to a console with CTRL+ALT+F1.
<chrisccoulson> if that is successful, have a look at your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<cerrigno> mmm in other words (i'm not so pratic): i just try to boot pressing ctrl alt f1 while it is loading ubuntu?
<chrisccoulson> use CTRL+ALT+F1 when it appears to stop booting
<cerrigno> ok
<cerrigno> because, after i see ubuntu logo with orange bar below, it turns to black screen with white text. when it turns to black screen with white text i press ctrl alt f1. it should start anyway?
<cerrigno> however, even if it is not a bug, it's very strange that on 8.04 there is not this problem
<cerrigno> don't you think it?
<cerrigno> chrisccoulson
<cerrigno> chrisccoulson: now, the notebook is blocked on "Loading, please wait..."
<cerrigno> after my CTRL + ALT + F1 press
<cerrigno> it's a long process?
<cerrigno> ideas?
<cerrigno> now i try with 32bit package.
<cerrigno> anybody has other ideas?
<cerrigno> ?
<azimout> question: does anyone have any clues about which source package should be assigned to this bug?
<azimout> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/253546
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253546 in ubuntu-meta "Use intuitive popup scrollbars" [Wishlist,New]
<bdmurray> azimout: It possibly shouldn't be a bug report but ubuntu-meta seems like a fine location since there is one.
<azimout> fine
<azimout> quick question: what's the difference between packages linux-source and linux-ports-source?
<azimout> their description seems the same
<azimout> and linux-ports-source depends on linux-ports-source-2.6.25
<azimout> are these packages obsolete?
<calc> bdmurray: i think graphing some of the information from +upstreamreport might be useful as well
<calc> bdmurray: currently if you are working on filing bugs upstream it doesn't really show up on the graph so it might seem as nothing is getting done
<bdmurray> calc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Specs/PackageStatusPages/Feedback
<calc> ah ok :)
<calc> i see its already on the list :)
<bdmurray> wouldn't the bugs forwarded upstream number increase?
<calc> hmm?
<bdmurray> in the bug info part on the lhs
<calc> well yes, but the graph doesn't split out the difference between triaged - ubuntu bugs, pending_bugwatch, and upstream
<calc> which is the bit that i think would be of some use, if it didn't make the graph unreadable
<bdmurray> got it
<calc> i'll update that line item on the feedback
<bdmurray> thanks
<calc> at that point you can pretty much track all useful bug changes (i think?)
<calc> er track via the graph i mean
<bdmurray> azimout: yes, I think linux-ports-source is obsolete but I'm not positive
<azimout> should i file a bug report about it, and assign to the kernel team?
<bdmurray> I'm sorry about it how?
<bdmurray> azimout: actually it was last uploaded yesterday
<bdmurray> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ports-meta
<azimout> i understand now.... thanks for clarifying...
<jrib> Can anyone confirm for me that the build still fails after applying the debdiff in bug 286965?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286965 in pywebkitgtk "fails to build from source" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286965
<chrisccoulson> jrib - just trying it now
<jrib> chrisccoulson: thanks
<bdmurray> hggdh: you rock!
<hggdh> bdmurray, I humbly thank you, sir -- but what did I do?
<hggdh> and, of course, you rock more :-)
<bdmurray> I saw you had modified some bug descriptions with 'test case' and 'latest version tested'
<hggdh> ah yes... I am trying to answer a join request, and used it to add them in
<hggdh> trying to get the improved description in use...
<charlie-tca> What's the page those are on the wiki? I saw them once and couldn't find them again
<bdmurray> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Description
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: I'm actually looking at your application now wrt bug 217900 are you saying gnome-eject doesn't work in Hardy if the drive is empty?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217900 in exo "failure to open empty cd/dvd drive" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217900
<charlie-tca> If the cd is in the drive, you can't eject from the command line
<charlie-tca> I don't think it's gnome-eject, but exo-eject. are they the same?
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-10-22
<chrisccoulson> jrib - i can build pywebkitgtk with that debdiff
<jrib> chrisccoulson: thanks, I'll troubleshoot here then
<bdmurray> no they are different I was just wondering if the bug should affect another package too
<chrisccoulson> which stage are you having difficulty with? building the source package or building the binary with pbuilder?
<hggdh> charlie-tca, you got a +1 from me.
<charlie-tca> Thanks. I didn't know I was even visible
<hggdh> :-) everybody is visible
<hggdh> bdmurray, I quickly tested bug 217900, but did not have time to keep on. It is reproducible on both exo-eject and gnome-eject.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217900 in exo "failure to open empty cd/dvd drive" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217900
<bdmurray> hmm
<charlie-tca> I never tested gnome-eject, since the original report was for exo-eject
<bdmurray> Okay, I read comment 6 as you had tested gnome-eject
<jrib> chrisccoulson: getting errors on debuild -us -uc.  I'll try in pbuilder.  if you want to look: http://pastebin.com/f1b5e014c
<chrisccoulson> jrib - that will try to build the binary package outside of the clean pbuilder environment, with no build dependency handling (I think)
<chrisccoulson> try 'debuild -S -us -uc' to build just the source package
<chrisccoulson> then use pbuilder to build the binary package from the source package you just created
<jrib> chrisccoulson: that works fine
<hggdh> bdmurray, the question is if gnome-eject or exo-eject are expected to open the empty tray (theoretically they are to be used to eject a CD/DVD from the tray)
<james_w> it will have build-dependencies installed, it will bail out if you don;t
<james_w> the error you are seeing there is something funky with libtool I believe.
<james_w> it's a problem with a certain version of libtool or something
<jrib> chrisccoulson, james_w: fails in pbuilder for me as well with the same errors.  Does pbuilder save logs of builds somewhere by the way?
<james_w> jrib: there's a --logfile option, but not by default
<chrisccoulson> you beat me to it;)
<jrib> chrisccoulson: you did it in an intrepid pbuilder?
<chrisccoulson> intrepid-amd64
<chrisccoulson> what are you trying it in?
<jrib> amd64 here as well, hrmm
<jrib> same
<jrib> let me start over and tell you exactly what I do
<jrib> of course it now builds.  thanks james_w and chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> thats good ;)
<jrib> chrisccoulson: can you tell me if doing 'debuild -us -uc' fails for you?
<jrib> instead of pbuilder
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it fails for me but due to unmet build deps
<jrib> I did apt-get build-deps though
<azimout> i asked about this about a week ago: should we get cracking on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+bugs ???
<calc> 2 bugs to 90% bugwatched :)
<greg-g> wow
<calc> now if i could just get my overall upstream bug percentage to 90% ;-)
<Bit_Breaker> hello
<Bit_Breaker> i did an update and now i have to versions in my boot screen \
<Bit_Breaker> how do i fix
<Bit_Breaker> sry ubuntu-bugs wrong IM
<charlie-tca> Bit_Breaker: it's okay to have more than one version. Normally the top one is the latest update.
<charlie-tca> The system will automatically select that one when it boots
<Bit_Breaker> ok.. i see whats happening now
<Bit_Breaker> it lags some times. when i boot to 2.6-24-21
<Bit_Breaker> er *24
<Woody86> Is there anything else I can help out with for bugs besides  triage? I'm not finding any bugs I can duplicate :(
<csilk> NEed some advice: I'm packaging a new app. the app has a 'bug' which causes a compilation error udner the newer versions of GCC, upstream advise (in their install instructions) that users add 2 lines of code to the top of a C++ source file. If I do this in the package do I just note that in the changelog or is modifying the code a big no no?
<csilk> .. sorry, should of been in motu chan
<calc> yipee hit 90% now and it turned green
<hggdh> Woody86, you can see if all necessary data is in, for example; you can find bugs without packages, and assign the correct packages to them
<hggdh> etc
<Woody86> is this even a bug?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+bug/275777
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275777 in ubuntu-meta "Ubuntu doesn't handle web services (no integration with the desktop)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Woody86> sounds like a suggestion to me
<greg-g> Woody86: there are a couple of issues raised in that bug.  But one of them is a valid request: enable the use of web-based email applications as the user default choice
<Woody86> oh, but that's still considered a bug greg-g?
<greg-g> it is a feature request, so yes.
<Woody86> ah i see
<Woody86> thx :)
<greg-g> so, where should that bug be assigned then?
<greg-g> Woody86: it isn't an Ubuntu-meta bug
<Woody86> huh?
<greg-g> Woody86: it is reported against the "ubuntu-meta" package, but that is not what the bug should be reported against
<Woody86> oh, well how do you change that?
<Woody86> and change it to what?
<greg-g> Woody86: there are some tips on this page for figuring that out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage
<greg-g> a good way is using that command line argument about half-way down the page
<Woody86> greg-g -  ah, ok, thx
<greg-g> so, opening up the preferred applications dialog and running that command gives me:
<greg-g> WM_CLASS(STRING) = "gnome-default-applications-properties", "Gnome-default-applications-properties"
<greg-g> then, typing "dpkg -S gnome-default-applications-properties" in the command line gives me:
<greg-g> gnome-control-center: /usr/bin/gnome-default-applications-properties
<greg-g> which is the package you should report it against
<greg-g> does this makes sense?
<Woody86> greg-g -  as clear as mud :)
<Woody86> you'll have to be gentle, this is my first time
<greg-g> did you try it
<greg-g> ok, starting over :)
<greg-g> where do you think they set this type of information, the default application? (this requires some pre-knowledge)
<Woody86> no idea
<greg-g> well, you go to System -> Preferences -> Preferred Applications
<greg-g> that opens up the dialog where you can set your, Preferred Application
<greg-g> for various tasks
<Woody86> ah ok
<Woody86> i thought you were talking about something on the bug report
<Woody86> ok ok
<greg-g> so, we need to figure out which package provides that functionality, which is what the wiki page tries to help with: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage
<greg-g> this is for the bug report, they are trying to set an online app as their preferred application, right?
<Woody86> yeah
<greg-g> cool.
<Awsoonn> wrt: bug 241920, do you know anythign of a python programming ebook being included in the default ubuntu install someplace?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 241920 in ubuntu-meta "Remove diveintopython from default install" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/241920
<greg-g> Woody86: so, we figured out which dialog gives us this option, now using that Find Program Executable part will gives us a bit more information: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage#Find%20the%20program%20executable
<greg-g> so, with that dialog still open, we copy the line "xprop | grep WM_CLASS" into a terminal
<greg-g> that will gives us a cross hairs which we then click on that dialog.
<Woody86> ok
<Woody86> :)
<Woody86> so gnome-default-applications-properties?
<greg-g> correct, that is the executable.  But there is one more step, sadly.  We want the package name for that executable (the reason they are not the same is a question for a later date)
<Woody86> WOOT!
<greg-g> one way of finding the package is typing "dpkg -S dpkg -S gnome-default-applications-properties" into the terminal
<greg-g> erm, just "dpkg -S gnome-default-applications-properties"
<Woody86> greg-g -  ok
<charlie-tca> Awsoonn: Yes, is not included in the packages anymore?
<greg-g> Woody86: so, after entering that command, which package do you think provides the functionality?
<Awsoonn> charlie-tca: I was just surprised to see it exists, let anoe is on teh default install
<charlie-tca> Awsoonn: It used to install to /usr/share/diveintopython, I think
<Woody86> greg-g -  gnome-control-center?
<greg-g> correct.
<Woody86> WOOT!
<greg-g> :)
<Woody86> you kick butt!
<Woody86> here's $5!----------------->$5
<greg-g> now... this bug report is EXTRA EXTRA fun because they decided to report 3 separate issues in one report, which is a no-no
<charlie-tca> Don't know what version does default install for the book
<Woody86> alright, my first bug correction :)
<Bit_Breaker> :-)
<Woody86> ok, so we can break it apart?
<Bit_Breaker> Yay!!
<Awsoonn> is there a way to see what packages depend/recommend/suggest a package?
<greg-g> Woody86: yeah, and unfortunately that means reporting two new bugs, there is no automatic way of doing it.
<Bit_Breaker> ok i want to help to :-[
<charlie-tca> apt-cache package, i think
<greg-g> Woody86: what I normally do is ask the original bug reporter to do that, as they are the ones interested in to fixing the issue.
<Woody86> ok
<greg-g> Woody86: so, we can edit the description to just refer to one bug, the prefer applications one.
<greg-g> Woody86: which basically means just deleting those last two sentences.  You can do this by clicking on the "update description" link
<greg-g> Woody86: let me know when you have edited the description
<charlie-tca> Awsoonn: apt-cache showpkg package_name
<Woody86> ok
<Woody86> one sec...
<greg-g> no problem
<Awsoonn> found it, it is direct depend of ubuntu-desktop...
<charlie-tca> why...?
<Awsoonn> that be it. I wonder why that is in the default install indeed.
<charlie-tca> Looks like it to me.
<Woody86> greg-g -  so just delete the last 2 items he mentioned, and then respond asking him to make seperate posts for seperate bugs?
<greg-g> correct, and ask nicely :)
<Woody86> and change it from ubuntu-meta to gnome-control-center?
<greg-g> correct!
<greg-g> Woody86: you've got it!
<Woody86> ok just wanted to make sure before I go hacking it up :)
<greg-g> of course, always good to ask.
<greg-g> Woody86: I also forgot a step, when you are done, it would be good to change the title of the bug to something more meaningful as well. Something like "Allow webapps as preferred applications"
<greg-g> Woody86: you can do that by clicking on that same description edit link
<Woody86> how do I move it to gnome-control-center?
<greg-g> Woody86: to do that you click on the drop down arrow next to the current package name "ubuntu-meta" and next to that input box there is a "Choose..." link.  Click that, enter gnome-control-center, and it should provide you the option.
<Woody86> Woo Hooo!
<Woody86> worked like a dream :D
<Woody86> thanks greg-g!
<greg-g> Woody86: thank YOU for helping and taking the time to learn how to do more advanced things.
<greg-g> looks great Woody86.
<Woody86> greg-g -  no, thank YOU for helping and taking the time to teach more advanced things :)
<Woody86> tyvm, I had a good teacher, what can I say??
<greg-g> :)
<Woody86> now I'm gonna try to hunt down some more :D
<greg-g> Woody86: do you want to go even deeper? There is one more step that could help out this bug tremendously.
<Woody86> post 2 new ones?
<greg-g> nope.
<Woody86> ?
<Woody86> what can I do?
<greg-g> Since this is a feature request and it isn't something that the Ubuntu developers will work on (they are a small group of people) it should instead be reported to the "upstream" developers of the software, the people who are more likely able to add the feature.
<Woody86> greg-g -  ok, report it to them?
<greg-g> yep, so, the upstream project for this package is GNOME, which you can guess from the package name
<Woody86> ok
<greg-g> they have a bug tracker at http://bugzilla.gnome.org/
<Woody86> greg-g -  register with their site?
<greg-g> if you wish. however, a good thing to do first, to save effort, is just to see if it is already reported there, which doesn't require a login
<Woody86> ok, so just search for it?
<greg-g> yep
<greg-g> Woody86: one way is to click on "Product Summary" on that main page and in the drop-down list find gnome-control-center.  Then you can limit your search just to that package.
<Woody86> ah! :)
<Woody86> I'm not seeing anything....
<greg-g> Woody86: yep, neither am I.
<greg-g> Unless you really want to, I can report this there since I already have a login.  Then I'll show you how you can link it to the Launchpad bug.
<Woody86> eh, I might as well sign up for an account, in case I need to do this again
<greg-g> ok
<greg-g> sure thing
<Woody86> at least I can go through registration while I've got you here
<greg-g> yep
<Woody86> ok, im in :)
<greg-g> alrighty, go ahead and start the process by clicking on that "New BUg" link
<Woody86> file the bug under Usability or Feature Request?
<greg-g> Feature request
<Woody86> ok, and this goes under Desktop? Productivity?...
<Woody86> Other?
<greg-g> Desktop, then in the list below that you should be able to find gnome-control-center
<Woody86> ok
<Woody86> ok and then preferred applications...
<greg-g> yep
<Woody86> version selection? unspecified?
<greg-g> 2.24.x
<Woody86> ok
<greg-g> that is what is shipping with Intrepid (what I'm using)
<Woody86> ah, ok
<greg-g> so, here is the part where I can give you some advice style wise
<Woody86> ok
<greg-g> if you look at http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=527754 you can see the general style for how to enter the information
<ubottu> Gnome bug 527754 in general "Show current value in window list" [Enhancement,New]
<greg-g> the title is the title from LP, the descriptin includes that line "Originally opened in LP....." and then a separator, then the description copied from LP
<greg-g> Woody86: and it is best to convert your bug URL to that short version, http://launchpad.net/bugs/<bugnumber>
<Woody86> ok
<Woody86> so just copy the title, specify where it came from, and copy over the body?
<greg-g> yep
<Woody86> ok...
<greg-g> go ahead and paste the link for the new bug when you are done.
<Woody86> should i use the simple guide, or the advanced one?
<greg-g> Woody86: I thought you were already in the middle of the simple guide?
<greg-g> unless I am misunderstanding the question
<Woody86> ok, ok, nevermind, I saw your "[Enhancement,New] thing and I thought there was more to put in
<greg-g> Woody86: so is it reported now?
<Woody86> yeah, let me find the link here...
<Woody86> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=557346
<ubottu> Gnome bug 557346 in Preferred applications "Allow Webapps as Preferred Applications" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<greg-g> looks good.
<Woody86> yup, that's me :D
<Woody86> thank you very much :D
<greg-g> now, to link the two.
<greg-g> last step, I promise! :)
<Woody86> haha
<greg-g> back on the Launchpad bug report
<Woody86> ok
<greg-g> there is the "Also affects project" link with the green plus next to it
<greg-g> click on that
<Woody86> ok
<Woody86> post link there?
<greg-g> yep
<Woody86> ok :)
<greg-g> then, you can leave a comment saying "Thank you for your bug report. This bug has been reported to the developers of the software. You can track it and make comments here: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=557346"
<ubottu> Gnome bug 557346 in Preferred applications "Allow Webapps as Preferred Applications" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<greg-g> and, YOU'RE DONE!
<Woody86> Allright!! :D
<Woody86> my first bug edit, and upstream!!
<greg-g> that was a great example to work with
<Woody86> Thank you VERY much for taking the time to walk me through all of this
<greg-g> you're welcome
<greg-g> Woody86: no you know a LOT of the different steps to effectively move a bug around so that it is looked at by the best possible people.
<greg-g> s/no/now/
<Woody86> :D
<Woody86> now I get to hunt down more!
<greg-g> awesome!
<greg-g> thanks for helpin!
<greg-g> +g
<Woody86> I'm definately going to have to ask for those terminal inputs when I come to that point :D
<Woody86> to pull up the program info
 * charlie-tca gives greg-g a big hug for that
<Woody86> yes, thank you very much greg-g!
<greg-g> charlie-tca: thanks :)
<greg-g> Woody86: the best place to hunt for information on how to do things is this link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/KnowledgeBase
<greg-g> on there it links to the Find the Right Package bug, which has that command to find the package name
<greg-g> gah, "Find the Right Package PAGE" not bug.... I'm getting tired I guess :)
<Woody86> hah
<Woody86> ok, thanks again
<Woody86> i just made a new folder of bookmarks for bugging :D
<greg-g> no worries.
<greg-g> well done, thats the attitude! :)
<Woody86> ok, well while I'm picking your brains... :)
<Woody86> would this one be considered a meta package? and would I need to have him make seperate bug reports for each topic?...
<Woody86> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+bug/223436
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 223436 in ubuntu-meta "Ubuntu doesn't pass contentconsumer's "girlfriend test"" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Woody86> oh, and on the last one I just did, am I supposed to mark it Green?
<greg-g> Woody86: the one you sent upstream? heck yeah set that one as green, and put your name next to it, you deserve that credit
<Woody86> yeah, Derreck got it :(
<greg-g> I might be missing something, but he iddn't do anything for that bug, feel free to replace his name with yours
<greg-g> nope, I'm not missing anything, he didn't.
<Woody86> I tried, it still came up as his name?
<Woody86> is it supposed to be assigned to me?
<greg-g> Woody86: I changed it to "Woody86" feel free to change it to your wiki name or something else, if you wish.
<greg-g> Woody86: yep, you did the work.
<greg-g> oh, assigned?
<greg-g> what do you mean assigned? where?
<greg-g> in Launchpad no, just subscribe to the bug.  Assigned is for the person actively working on fixing the issue.
<Woody86> but am I supposed to set it to Triaged, and then assign it to me? or jus mark it as triaged, and my name will come up?
<Woody86> ok
<Woody86> how did you change that?
<greg-g> on the wiki page? it is a wiki, I just edited it :)
<Woody86> where did you change it though? inside the bug report?
<greg-g> If you are referring to the name on the wiki page, I changed the wiki page.
<greg-g> if you are logged in to the wiki, at the top of the page there is an "Edit" link
<Woody86> ah!!
<Woody86> ok,
<Woody86> i'm not logged in! haha
<Woody86> i was really confused for a min there, sorry about that
<greg-g> heh, no worries.
<greg-g> Awsoonn: are you actively working on a fix for the diveintopython bug?
<Woody86> other than hunting down bugs, what are other ways I could help out Ubuntu? I don't have any programming experience, either.
<Woody86> don't worry, I'm not giving up on bugs! I'm just curious :)
<persia> Woody86, You could help test the release candidates.
<Woody86> persia -  like what? I have 8.10 installed already
<persia> Woody86, Also, lots of bugs don't need a programmer : they may just be spelling mistakes, grammar mistakes, missing a .desktop file, missing a manpage, etc.  You could probably prepare fixes for any of those, and send them upstream.
<persia> Woody86, Look at iso.qa.ubuntu.com for information about testing the release candidates.
<Woody86> persia -  dont worry! I'm not giving up on bugs! :D I'm just curious what else is out there as well
<persia> Also, just using Ubuntu, and finding more bugs is helpful : especially if you can describe the bug clearly : often we get bug reports like "gstreamer is broken" which isn't very helpful.
<Woody86> haha
<persia> Aside from bug work, testing, and development, there is community work : helping get the local community interested in Ubuntu, and getting it installed in more homes, offices, and factories.
<persia> There's documentation : making sure that Ubuntu has useful help files, and instructions for completing most common tasks.
<Woody86> Oh, I've been trying to get locals to come onboard the Ubuntu Train - I've got 4 so far :)
<Woody86> persia - ok, thanks for the info!
<persia> Woody86, Thanks for helping out.
<Woody86> persia -  you don't have to thank me, I would be ecstatic if the entire world was open-source
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Next Hug Day is 23 Oct | Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<dholbach> good morning
<CarlFK> ﻿https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dvgrab/+bug/287391  anything else I can supply?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287391 in dvgrab "buffer overflow detected: dvgrab terminated" [Undecided,New]
<waldenasta> #nicksetup
<azimout> good morning, everyone
<azimout> i have made a mistake about question #47276
<azimout> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/47276
<azimout> what do you think i should do about it?
<azimout> anyone?
<thekorn> azimout: what went wrong about this question?
<azimout> i misunderstood what the reporter was asking, and converted to question
<azimout> in fact, it seems the reporter is right, new icons and artwork in general were promised for intrepid
<Treenaks> azimout: there's new background artwork!
<thekorn> azimout:first, as Treenaks said, there is some new artwork,
<thekorn> and second, such bugs would always be "won't fix", IMO
<Treenaks> there are better icons in the default GTK theme, imho
<thekorn> so nothing to really care about
<azimout> ok, thanx you guys...
<danage> asac: i can try the patch but i have no idea how to make network manager and compile that in. if there are instructions i can probably do it (they don't need to be super basic)
<asac> danping me again in 10 minutes ;)
<asac> hmm ... gone
<Awsoonn> wrt bug 241920: I'm not sure where to escalate this bug further. I assigned it to the release team but I'm not too sure that was the right call.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 241920 in ubuntu-meta "Remove diveintopython from default install" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/241920
<Awsoonn> mark +1'd it
<Hobbsee> Awsoonn: not much.  It's not really a release blocker (unless things really go oversized)
<Hobbsee> Awsoonn: and usually if you nominate it for intrepid, it'll get put on the radra - there was no need to assign to the release team.
<Awsoonn> fair enough, I really didn't know the process is all. :D
<Awsoonn> thnx Hobbsee~
<Hobbsee> Awsoonn: right. it got found
<Awsoonn> but indeed since it's not a blocker, I'd feel better waiting untill jaunty, should I nominate for 'later'?
<Hobbsee> well, people can always renominate.  I wouldn't bother changing it now - it's already been picked up on
<seb128> dunno what bug you are speaking about but there is no need to abuse the nominations system for things which are not blockers
<Hobbsee> seb128: i thought importance > high & nominated was for blockers
<Hobbsee> sorry, >= high
<seb128> right, but was is the point of nominating non blockers?
<Hobbsee> whereas "nominated for intrepid" meant "things that would be good to fix, in interpid"
<Hobbsee> because it's not a critical blocker, but it would be useful to do forintrepid.
<seb128> you can use that, for desktop bugs we usually use the milestone for that though
 * Hobbsee looks forthe wikipage summarising it all
<seb128> I don't like nominations
<Awsoonn> why is that seb128?
<seb128> there is lot of users nominations everything
<Hobbsee> they can't actually nominate now - they can only request a nomination, whichsomeone from ~ubuntu-dev can accept or decline.
<seb128> right
<seb128> I decline a lot of those
<seb128> users tend to thing any bug which annoy them should be nominated
 * Hobbsee examines https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RCBugTargetting for the final answer
<seb128> and suggest for nomination ton of small issues
<copyofjohan> bug 147464
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 147464 in nfs-utils "Heavy network activity (eg: torrent/nfs file transfers) causes Hard System Locks and/or Network Freezes." [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147464
<Hobbsee> To indicate that a bug should be fixed prior to the final release, the bug should be nominated using the "nominate for release" option in Launchpad. Use of milestone targeting is not required except in cases where delivery of the bugfix is relevant to the success of the milestone release; release-criticality of bugs is instead identified by being nominated (and accepted) for the release and being marked with an importance of "high" or above.
<Hobbsee> excellent.  I didn't remember incorrectly.
<Hobbsee> Awsoonn: ^ is the Release Manager given procedure on what to do w.r.t nomination, milestoning, etc.
<Hobbsee> (see the wiki page for full info)
<Awsoonn> right on
<Hobbsee> which would make a nominate for intrepid, wishlist importance, an appropriate measure for that bug.
<Hobbsee> (and unassigned)
<Hobbsee> oh, interesting, you can undo targets.
<seb128> Hobbsee: nominating wishlist makes no sense, we are too busy fighting blockers, nobody will look at those before intrepid, that just give extra work to those accepting or refusing those
<Hobbsee> seb128: they already have.  This particular bug is on removing diveintopython for the regular install
 * Hobbsee goes to do a bit more work on low-hanging fruit for the release.
 * wgrant eats the bananas.
<Treenaks> Hobbsee: I was wondering.. is there a list of low-hanging fruit, or is it a case of looking at the entire bug list?
<Hobbsee> Treenaks: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+bugs is what i'm currently looking at.  Other ones to look at are previous milestones where stuff didn't get done, and the 8.04 milestone
<copyofjohan> bug 147464
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 147464 in nfs-utils "Heavy network activity (eg: torrent/nfs file transfers) causes Hard System Locks and/or Network Freezes." [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147464
<Hobbsee> copyofjohan: yes, it's a bug.  Yes, we saw it the first time.  No, itwon't be fixed for release.
<copyofjohan> I really want to help solving this bug, but I dont know how. Anyone an idea?
<jibel> Treenaks: Take a look at http://daniel.holba.ch/harvest/ . This may help you to find low hanging fruits
<Hobbsee> jibel: does that show release-type stuff?
<Hobbsee> james_w: did you test that rrdtool patch?
<Hobbsee> james_w: (I presume you did, just checking)
<james_w> not really
<james_w> I was more trusting that it was correct
<Hobbsee> james_w: hrm, i wonder how checkable it is
<Hobbsee> although no one's reported any fallout from debian, i see.
<james_w> yeah, I wasn't sure how to trigger it
<copyofjohan> Hobbsee: yes, I know, sorry but thats so anoying and Im so frustrated about this... Btw Im not really interested in a solution for intrepid but for hardy. I like the LTS releases...
<Hobbsee> james_w: sponsored in, we'll see if steve wants it in after the RC.
<james_w> thanks Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> james_w: you're welcome.  And great work on the sponsorship queue, by the way!  I noticed it when I did various ubuntu stuff over the weekend.
<james_w> thanks
<jibel> Hobbsee: AFAIK harvest doesn't show release-type stuff :( To sad in this release time . Maybe dholbach knows a hack to do that.
<Hobbsee> jibel: darn
<lfaraone> morgs: do you have a spare intrepid box you don't mind giving me ssh to?
<lfaraone> oops, wrong window.
<lirel> hi, a bug i filed was marked as invalid, the comment says it would be a duplicate, but i can see no link to the original one, where can i follow this one up? (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/287198)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287198 in vte "[hardy] doing cat on binary files breaks gnome-terminals charset" [Undecided,Invalid]
<azimout> in fact, it has not been marked as a duplicate of another bug, and i cannot find a matching vte bug...
<lirel> will i be marked as spammer if i reopening this bug?
<lirel> *reopen
<lirel> well it looks like u've done this.. thx
<karooga> hi, i'm struggling to get ldap + tls to play nicely together.  Anyone had success with this?
<bucket529> Could somebody please change bug 287415 from 'Undecided' to 'Wishlist'?
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/287415/+text)
<bucket529> It's a packaging request
<james_w> bucket529: done
<james_w> could you ask them to provide a source package rather than a binary one, and encourage them to approach the Xubuntu team with their idea
<bucket529> james_w: Thanks and will do.
<azimout> i would like someone from bugcontrol to take a look at bug 280805, please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280805 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-177 "nvidia graphics driver 177.80 on geforce 8400 makes fan spin all the time" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280805
<james_w> azimout: hi, why bugcontrol?
<azimout> hi james. i am only in bugcontrol since yesterday, and i intend to mark this as priority=high, but wanted to get a second opinion first...
<james_w> aha
<james_w> I'm not sure about High, I would have gone for Medium
<james_w> it's up to you though, you are in bugcontrol :-)
<james_w> congratulations by the way
<azimout> thanx
<azimout> my reasoning is:
<azimout> # A problem with an essential hardware component (disk controller, laptop built-in wireless, video card, keyboard, mouse)
<azimout> # Has a moderate impact on a large portion of Ubuntu users (estimated)
<azimout> (from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance)
<azimout> anyways, i'll go for triaged-medium, and see how it goes...
<azimout> i was also considering priority=high because it can potentially fry the graphics chips...
<jcastro> bdmurray: Plenty of time for QA sessions!: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<bdmurray> jcastro: isn't there a request list somewhere?
<bucket529> need a mentor on bug 216267 to help me craft a useful response
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 216267 in ubuntu "C-Media Electronics PLEOMAX PSP" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216267
<jcastro> bdmurray: yeah, the /Prep list but now we have the schedule approved so you can slot yourself in to an open spot
<jcastro> bdmurray: just make sure you have a description at the bottom
<bucket529> I'm trying to figure out if it's Alsa, PulseAudio, or some crazy driver issue
<calc> i need access to 287642 asap who do i ask to process apport crash bugs faster?
<chrisccoulson> bug 287642
<ubottu> Bug 287642 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/287642 is private
<chrisccoulson> i can't access it either
<bdmurray> calc: pitti or the reporter
<calc> ah i got subscribed now
<calc> bdmurray: ok :)
<calc> i got the reporter to add me
<calc> of course now i have to wait for it to be retraced, lol :)
<calc> but i can see it as soon as it is done
<calc> hmm no new interesting patches for 2.4.1 yet that might fix a crash
<calc> er since the upload i did anyway
<calc> jcastro: oh yea i got OOo over 90% upstream now :)
<jcastro> calc: I just noticed this morning!
<mrooney> asac: are you aware of any issues with nm not connecting to the highest signal network when multiple of the same SSIDs are present?
<asac> mrooney: define "higest signal" network
<asac> mrooney: NM tries a best effort base, but will not just switch to anything bettter ... it needs to be considerably better
<asac> also "highest" signal isnt always best afaik
<mrooney> asac: well I am getting a discrepancy in Intrepid but not in Hardy, let me show you
<mrooney> asac: http://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=discrepancywh7.png
<mrooney> I think they are showing strengths of two different access points with the same SSID
<mrooney> asac: after a restart into hardy in the exact same location, I get http://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hardygj6.png
<mrooney> and in Intrepid it takes a long time to connect, like it is connecting to the really low signal one, even though there is a better one available, and it shows a higher signal in the tray
<asac> mrooney: well. most likely the strength you see in list is returned in the scan result
<asac> and the one you say on the tray is what you can get from a connected device
<mrooney> asac: interesting, it seems to be the opposite, but you would probably know a lot better than I would
<mrooney> ie the lower the "scan" signal, the slower the network is, the longer it takes to connect, et cetera, regardless of the tray signal
<mrooney> and again these issues only occur with a network where there multiple access points with the same SSID in Intrepid, otherwise they match
<asac> mrooney: no i have no clue what that happens in particular here
<asac> mrooney: was just a guess
<asac> mrooney: why you think its not a problem with the scan results? those come from wpasupplicant and not from iwlist scan
<mrooney> Well, if I can't get a good signal in Intrepid I can restart to Hardy and it seems to get better
<mrooney> and the only thing that changes is the scan strength (dramatically), the tray strength is the same
<asac> mrooney: dont see anything that contradicts what i said in what you said ;)
<asac> anyway. if you want this to be properly triaged file a bug. if such a bug exist polish bug summary and description and subscribe me ... set to triaged or confirmed or something
<mrooney> okay, will do!
<mrooney> I guess from I am saying, it seems like the scan signal is the one being used, not the tray signal
<mrooney> whereas you are suggesting it is the other way, correct?
<bdmurray> bug 287640
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287640 in ubuntu "firefox 3.1 b1 ctrl+tab bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287640
<bdmurray> look at the attachments ;)
<thekorn> hehe
<persia> What do we do with those?  Should they be rejected out of hand, or passed upstream and marked invalid for Ubuntu?
<bdmurray> I think rejected out of hand since it is on Windows.
<persia> Makes sense.  Unless someone else already is, I'll reject and point the submitter at upstream.
<bdmurray> I'm kind of curious how they ended up filing the bug where they did.
<persia> The reputation of the bug squad is so great that people want to get good triage for all their bugs?
<bdmurray> lol
<persia> Of course, that might not be the right response, judging from http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-920920.html
<mrooney> yeah wow, that is doubly Invalid, Firefox 3.1 AND Windows
<persia> mrooney, Well, we're guessing Windows based on visual appearance alone, which may not be correct.  Firefox 3.1 is available from https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive which is a conceivable software source (mind you, that is 3.1a2, and the reporter is 3.1b1, so this is getting a little stretched).
<mrooney> persia: yeah, but even then it is still Invalid isn't it, you can't file bugs for PPA packages, with few exceptions
<mrooney> unless that is one of the exceptions
<sdh> so a bunch of Xorg config has moved to HAL
<sdh> where does one configure it?
<persia> Personally, I think the only reason for the exceptions is because LP doesn't accept bugs against PPAs.  I think all PPA bugs are invalid.  I'm not sure if the mozillateam PPA is an exception, but I suspect it isn't, as it often gets bleeding edge stuff.
<persia> sdh, xorg.conf
<sdh> persia: really? my upgrade to ibex has broken my middle moues button in X and left me with a bunch of # commented out by update-manager, HAL is now used lines
<persia> sdh, Most of xorg.conf is no longer required.  If you need it, put it back.
<sdh> persia: tried that with the mouse section, and restarted X. no dice.
<sdh> persia: i find the comment quite unhelpful, but that's probably due to my ignorance of HAL
<persia> sdh, Have you tried seeking support in #ubuntu+1 ?
<sdh> persia: oops, i was thinking this was #ubuntu, i made an off by one error in irssi ;-)
<sdh> i thought it was quiet!
<sdh> cheers
<persia> actually, that's a good point.  The comment isn't very informative, and few who routinely change xorg.conf understand .fdi files, or how HAL works.  It's probably worth filing a bug in update-manager requesting a pointer to better documentation.
<sdh> i'm happy to file a bug against it, do you think update-manager is the right place for such a bug?
<persia> sdh, Were this #ubuntu or #ubuntu+1, someone would probably have been more helpful :)
<persia> I think so.  I think update-manager is the thing that changes your xorg.conf
 * persia may be mistaken
<sdh> what's the difference between #ubuntu and #ubuntu+1 btw, is the latter just there because the former is so busy? :)
<persia> #ubuntu is for general support.  #ubuntu+1 is a discussion forum for people who upgraded before release and broke their systems.  Sometimes hints are shared, and the moreso as release nears.
<sdh> thanks ;>
<sdh> makes sense!
<persia> sdh, Be warned that #ubuntu+1 is a fairly relaxed channel, and there's not the same sort of focused support that you might see in #ubuntu.
<sdh> that works for me
<sdh> i tend not to seek support so im happy to just chat about it ;>
<angusthefuzz> could someone mentor me with bug 287639 would that be considered an idea to improve ubuntu?  (I am a new bugsquad member)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287639 in ubuntu "In default Intrepid setup, Ubuntu and Firefox icons touch panel edge" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287639
<bdmurray> angusthefuzz: what do you mean by an idea to improve ubuntu?
<persia> angusthefuzz, What do you think are the correct values for package, status, and importance?
<angusthefuzz> bdmurray: I am trying to triage, I was thinking about the default comment about an idea to improve ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#An%20idea%20to%20improve%20Ubuntu
<angusthefuzz> bdmurray: yes, i recognize that visual elements are in the eye of the beholder
<angusthefuzz> bdmurray: I just needed some guidance on how we handle these types of things
<bdmurray> angusthefuzz: This isn't an idea of great scope so I don't think brainstorm applies.
<charlie-tca> but also in the resolution.
<angusthefuzz> bdmurray: in terms of package, i would assign it to the theme, I think the bar is more narrow with the livecd theme, as some of it is taken up by shadow
<persia> Yeah.  Brainstorm is useful for big things.  Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance to see the bit about small things.
<persia> livecd uses the same theme as the default install.
<bdmurray> It looks the same to me, as the reporter, on an installed system.
<angusthefuzz> persia: sorry, i do realize that, it looks the same to me as well, i mispoke
<angusthefuzz> would the importance be low, as it is cosmetic, or is it a wishlist?
<bdmurray> I think Low is appropriate
<persia> angusthefuzz, That's precisely the sort of judgement left to the triager.  If it's large cosmetic or usability cosmetic, Low is usually better.  If it's not important, Wishlist is usually better.
<persia> bdmurray, You think it's that ugly?
 * persia isn't sure
<bdmurray> Well, because it is a theme / art bug I'd use the higher of the two suggested
<persia> Makes sense.  In a bug against e.g. xchat, this might be wishlist, but when against ubuntu-theme it gets Low?
<bdmurray> Or all icons should be green would be wishlist
<angusthefuzz> i just wanted to make sure there wasnt a policy about triaging visual bugs, because it really depends on who does the initial triage
<bdmurray> angusthefuzz: No there isn't a special policy for that
<angusthefuzz> thanks for the teaching (I actually cant set importance yet)
<chrisccoulson> can anyone access https://bugs.freedesktop.org?
<bdmurray> chrisccoulson: its not seeming like it to me
<chrisccoulson> ah, so its not just me. i don't know whether thats a good thing or not!
<chrisccoulson> it's been down for a good half an hour or so
<bdmurray> angusthefuzz: did you assign that bug to a package?
<angusthefuzz> bdmurray: I chose gnome-art
<angusthefuzz> bdmurray: i also set it to confirmed
<bdmurray> gnome-art is a package in universe
<angusthefuzz> bdmurray: is that a problem?
<bdmurray> well, it wouldn't be installed on a live cd
<persia> angusthefuzz, gnome-art isn't the package that provides those icons.
<angusthefuzz> bdmurray: thats a good point!
<persia> bdmurray, There are universe packages on some liveCDs.
<angusthefuzz> bdmurray: the problem, does continue to exist after being installed
<james_w> chrisccoulson: hey, are you sending them a patch for that consolekit bug?
<chrisccoulson> i wasn't actually. i was going to send them a mesa bug
<chrisccoulson> do you mean the string-fix bug?
<james_w> yeah
<chrisccoulson> i haven't done a patch for it yet
<bdmurray> persia: it was the Ubuntu Intrepid daily live but you are right
<angusthefuzz> bdmurray: would it be better to choose the human theme?
<bdmurray> persia: what do you think a good way to find the right package would be?
<persia> bdmurray, Well, I don't know how to do it from zero knowledge.
<persia> Actually, maybe I do.
<persia> First check which theme is being used in the theme manager.
<persia> Then search for that theme name in /usr/share/themes
<persia> Then run dpkg -S against /usr/share/themes/${theme-name}/${some file}
<persia> angusthefuzz, Does that procedure work?  If not, I'll either inject knowledge, or try to improve the procedure.
<angusthefuzz> persia: that procedure sounds rock solid
<Woody86> I had a simple bug here: https://launchpad.net/bugs/164297 and was wondering if I should mark it "Fix Released" or "Fix Committed"?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 164297 in ubuntu-meta "desktop color changes several times during login" [Undecided,New]
<persia> Woody86, Is it fixed?
<persia> Woody86, Has the version of the package with the fix been published?
<Woody86> persia - Well it was just a change in settings
<angusthefuzz> persia: your procedure worked, thanks for the help
<persia> Woody86, Yes, but the simplicity of a bug is not related to whether it has been fixed.
<persia> angusthefuzz, No problem.  I'm glad it worked.  Which package was it?
<Woody86> persia -  so what should I do with this one?
<persia> Woody86, Well, is it fixed?
<bdmurray> jcastro: I'm trying to link a package to an upstream project but I need the 'series' now?
<angusthefuzz> persia: human-theme
<Woody86> persia -  Well, he had asked how to stop his screen from changing colors on startup between the GDM screen and his desktop. I suggested changing his background colors to black, and he said that worked?
<Woody86> is that considered a fix, or would the actual package need to be changed in some way?
<persia> Woody86, Do you think that it changing colours is a bug that should be fixed for everyone, or do you think that it was an issue only for that user?
<Woody86> persia -  Well I had the same issue, and did this on my computer, so it's probably more universal
<Woody86> would this be something worth sending upstream to Gnome?
<persia> No, it's more likely an issue with the Ubuntu themes than with the GNOME environment.
<jcastro> bdmurray: known bug, it's annoying.
<jcastro> bdmurray: I'm sicking gmb on it
<bdmurray> jcastro: okay, thanks
<Woody86> persia -  then should I just mark it as confirmed, and leave it be?
<jcastro> bdmurray: I love it when you click on the thing for searching a series and you get pages and pages of worthless numbers
<jcastro> 1.2.4.5/trunk, etc.
<bdmurray> and then it ended up oopsing on me
<persia> Woody86, The package is wrong : it needs to be set to the right package.  If it's gdm and the desktop, it's two packages.
<bdmurray> angusthefuzz: thanks for helping out with that bug
<Woody86> persia -  would it be gdm-themes and ?
<persia> Woody86, 19 minutes ago I posted a procedure for finding the package for the theme for a given environment.  Try that.  Let me know if it doesn't work.
<persia> (and yes, gdm-themes would be the other package)
<Woody86> persia -  Thank you very much :D
<Woody86> persia -  oh, and how do I add another thing under "affects"?
<bdmurray> Woody86: click "also affects distributton"
<persia> Also affects distribution.  Select Ubuntu.  Enter the pacakge name.
<Woody86> bdmurray -  ah, thank you
<bdmurray> wow, I made a portmanteau
<Woody86> persia -  What if this bug isn't affected by a certain theme? What if all themes do it?
<Woody86> I'm pretty sure the screen will change colors for any ubuntu theme?
<Woody86> it just depends on ... aha! brain-idea
<persia> Woody86, I think you've got it now :)
<Woody86> persia -  would it be gnome-appearance-properties? since that's where you can change the background color?
<chrisccoulson> james_w - i've attached a patch to bug 287723. i didn't prepare a debdiff, as I think you've got another patch to get in as well haven't you?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287723 in consolekit ""System policy prevents stopping the when other users are logged in" doesn't make sense" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287723
<persia> Woody86, Well, it depends on whether you think the bug is with the tool to change colors, or the package that sets the initial colour.
<Woody86> damn
<Woody86> persia -  well what sets the inital color? What makes it that tan color by default?
<Woody86> the background color doesn't change when you change themes?
<james_w> chrisccoulson: yeah, I'll talk to pitti about rolling that in, otherwise it will be an SRU I imagine.
<james_w> chrisccoulson: thanks for the patch
<chrisccoulson> you're welcome. it was not much work:)
<Woody86> persia -  although it does change when you change wallpapers :(
<persia> Woody86, I'm not sure.  Maybe someone else knows (it's always best to ask questions generally).  Maybe it needs some investigation.
<Woody86> Does anyone know what package is responsible for selecting the default color for different backgrounds?
<Woody86> persia -  Where can I try to investigate this?
<Woody86> ok, I think this might just be a gdm-themes bug. I just set my background color to yellow under the ubuntu themes, and it didn't display it, so I'm thinking it just displays the GDM background
<Woody86> I switched my login window background to yellow now, and I'm going to reboot to test it out
<Woody86> yup, I was mistaken in my original anlysis, it is just the Login Window background that displays :) so it's only gdm-themes, correct?
<Woody86> how can I mark myself as the Triager on a bug?
<persia> It happens automatically when you adjust things.  Check the Activity log.
<hggdh> Woody86, just add your name under "Assigned to"
<hggdh> click on the down arrow on the status field, and make the change there
<Woody86> persia -  it doesn't say anything under activity log about adding me as the triager
<Woody86> hggdh -  isn't that for who is working on the bug? not the triager?
<persia> Woody86, There's no special "triager" mark.  Each person's contributions to each bug are documented in the Activity log or in the comment history.
<Woody86> ah, is it just in the Hug Days, that a triager is listed?
<hggdh> Woody86, you put yourself in as the assigned person if you are going to work the bug until triaged (or resolved)
<hggdh> this tells other triagers/maintainers that someone is already working the bug, and we then do not need to worry about it
<persia> Yeah.  If you're working on a bug, definitely assign yourself.  Remember to unassign yourself if you can't push it any farther, and it's still not done.
<Woody86> well I had sent it to the right people, but I have no clue on how to fix a bug, so I don't think I'll list myself as Assigned To
<greg-g> right, assigned is ONLY for the person FIXING the bug.  NOT triaging.  if only triaging, simply subscribe
<hggdh> greg-g this is news
<greg-g> hggdh: it changed over 6 months ago
 * Woody86 bows before greg-g! Thanks again! :)
<greg-g> hggdh: it used to be that you assinged youself, but now that you can subscribe to a bug, you do that instead.
<Woody86> now I've got 2 bugs triaged :)
<greg-g> well done Woody86 :)
<chrisccoulson> greg-g / hggdh - there are still exceptions to the rule
<Woody86> greg-g - tyvm :) it's not great, but it's a start :)
<chrisccoulson> eg, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies#Incomplete%20means%20assign%20to%20yourself
<greg-g> chrisccoulson: right, there are some exceptions, but the rule is to only subscribe, not assign.
<hggdh> ah, this sounds more like what I knew...
<greg-g> just like there are exceptions about what status a bug should be for certain projects
<greg-g> but, remember folks, in general "subscribe, don't assign"
<greg-g> :)
<bdmurray> chrisccoulson: that might be out of date
<hggdh> the whole point on assignment is "this person is working on this bug."
<greg-g> hggdh: yes, not triaging. a slight, but important, distinction :)
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. i still assign myself to kernel bugs i triage, based on that guide
<hggdh> NOW I am rather confused
<chrisccoulson> me too!
<hggdh> greg-g, a distinction not reflected in the docs...
<greg-g> hggdh: yes, "working on" not "triaging". a slight, but important, distinction :)
<greg-g> it is.
<greg-g> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Improving%20a%20bug%20report
<hggdh> quoting the page -- while bdmurray does not change i ;-) "If you are working on triaging a bug report, and it requires more information, the bug should be assigned to yourself."
<greg-g> hggdh: which page? the kernel policies? that is, as bdmurray said, probably out of date.
<greg-g> look at the HowToTriage page, the general guide on all things triaging :)
<hggdh> right
<hggdh> mea culpa, mea culpa, mea maxima culpa
<greg-g> I'm talking about the general rule here, not kernel specific ;)
<persia> greg-g, I think it depends on the depth of triage.  If I'm working a bug and trying to reproduce, etc. and it takes me a few days (because it's one of those especially annoying ones), I'll assign myself.  For quick coverage, there's little point.
<greg-g> hggdh: no worries, just wanting to make sure everyone is on the same page, so to speak
<hggdh> (not that I even assign myself on triage work)
<hggdh> s/even/ever/
<greg-g> persia: assigning vs. subscribing makes no effective change in how the bug is handled in that case though, you aren't working on a fix.  If someone like me comes along as sees that you (specifically you, persia) is assigned to it, I'm going to skip it as I assume it is triaged and you are working on the fix; as per that guide above.
<persia> greg-g, Which is why I assign myself to the rare bug that I'm digging deeply, even if I'm not sure that I'll produce the final fix.
<greg-g> anyways, didn't mean to steal the attention here, only meant to clarify/remind people about the guideline :)
<persia> For most bugs, I'll just try to reproduce, and update the status, maybe add some logs, etc.  To these, I subscribe.  It's only when it's a *lot* of work, and I specifically want to warn people off until it gets in better shape that I assign myself.
<greg-g> persia: sure, I see that point, if it is one of those really hard to triage bugs that take more than "please give me these logs.." I can see it.
<greg-g> that the is key, you're warning people off :)
<persia> greg-g, Right.  "Please give me these logs" doesn't need assignment.
 * greg-g nods
<greg-g> glad we're in agreement, back to figuring out dinner :)
<persia> The primary idea is to avoid duplication of effort.  The rest is just window dressing.
<hggdh> persia, +1
<greg-g> exactly.
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-10-23
 * hggdh is being driven crazy by an application called ChangePoint, from Compuware.
<hggdh> jeez
<Rocket2DMn> ok, bug 285682 - linux, hal, or gnome-volume-manager ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285682 in linux "Ubuntu 8.10 can't mount digital camera" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285682
<persia> Rocket2DMn, I think gnome-volume-manager is deprecated.
<Rocket2DMn> persia, looks like its not installed in intrepid, good call.  what replaces it?
<Rocket2DMn> i was leaning toward hal on that bug, but i dont really know enough to say for sure
<persia> Rocket2DMn, The first error message makes me think it's gvfs-backends (because of gvgs-gphoto2-volume-monitor), but the second looks like a USB timing issue, which might point either to linux or the camera.
<Rocket2DMn> OK, so you think I should leave it as linux? i was about to mark the bug triaged
<Rocket2DMn> may want to ask if he can manually mount though
<Rocket2DMn> persia, ^
<persia> Yeah.  Check the manual mount.  If that doesn't work, there is a linux task (or a problem with the camera).  There may also be a gvfs-backends task
<azimout> question: every now and then i come across a source package in launchpad that, when selected, gives me an error message "u'Package fglrx-driver not published in Ubuntu'" and refuses to save
<azimout> fglrx-driver is not the only package like this...
<azimout> what is the reasoning behind this, and should these packages be removed from the list, or not?
<persia> I'd recommend filing bugs at https://launchpad.net/malone/+filebug if you find packages like that when you know they are available in a current release.
<persia> Today, the list of current releases includes Dapper, Gutsy, Hardy, and Intrepid.
<Rocket2DMn> thanks persia
<azimout> thank you, persia
<greg-g> bdmurray: you have a moment (3 minutes)?
<greg-g> bdmurray: a suggested rewording/reformating of the HugDay wiki page instructions: http://pastebin.osuosl.org/22387
<greg-g> bdmurray: just trying to make it explicit that "Verify the bug is still not fixed" is not enough to mark it off the list :)
 * persia supports greg-g's suggested text change.  Makes it obvious that some tasks are subtasks of others.
<hggdh> greg-g, I think it is a good idea
<greg-g> with you two on board, I'll change it.
<greg-g> bdmurray: I got 2 +1s, I'm going for it, let me know if I'm wrong.
<greg-g> tomorrow's is updated, now to find the template....
<greg-g> there doesn't seem to be one.
<hggdh> willing to create such? ;-)
<greg-g> hggdh: I wonder how it is done now, because I assume it isn't typed out by hand each time
<greg-g> is it part of the bug-helper-scripts or whatever it is called?
<greg-g> I'll look into it later, gotta go afk for a bit
<persia> There's definitely a script, although I forget both the name and location.
<charlie-tca> This the one?
<hggdh> greg-g, I also wonder about it
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/Organizing
<charlie-tca> I like the changes
<hggdh> charlie-tca, I am not sure this is it, but it does look promising... thank you
<charlie-tca> Sure, it's the one I used when I planned Xubuntu Hug Day
<hggdh> hey, charlie-tca, forgot -- kudos on making bugcontrol
<charlie-tca> Thanks. And thanks for getting me there!
<persia> charlie-tca, Congratulations!
<charlie-tca> Thanks. I owe a lot to your explanations, though
<hggdh> well, I did not get you there -- your work here did it
<charlie-tca> You guys sure helped. I'm a slow learner sometimes, even when you don't know
<persia> charlie-tca, It's not about speed, it's about continuing to contribute.  I triaged bugs for almost two years before I was granted special bug control permissions (although the team wasn't called "bugcontrol" at the time).
<charlie-tca> Conributing when I know what to do is easy for me.
<hggdh> learning is the key
<hggdh> you have to be willing to learn, and willing to find yourself without knowing what to do -- and asking for help
<charlie-tca> So true.
<hggdh> this is, in fact, what I ask from the people that work for me/with me
<charlie-tca> I do the same. It's hard to help those who don't want it.
<dholbach> good morning
<sdh> morning
<cjs> Hm. What does it mean when one is not getting any response to a fairly clear bug report?
<cjs> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/242956
<Hobbsee> cjs: means that the guy is very busy doing other stuff, i think
<cjs> For five months?
<persia> cjs, For that specific individual, being extremely busy is the normal state of affairs.
<cjs> Actually, I'm not even sure why that's in OpenSSH; it's a resolver issue. I've filed a new bug report for that.
<cjs> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/288011
<mrooney> asac: I wonder if perhaps my signal strength bug is bug 69709 or bug 178883, it IS on an atheros card
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 69709 in network-manager "wrong signal level with Atheros chip" [Medium,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/69709
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 178883 in network-manager "Difference in reported signal strength with network monitor applet" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178883
<asac> mrooney: unlikely. i also see it here on rtl8187
<asac> well unlikely == 69709 ... 178883 sounds like a generic upe
<asac> dupe
<asac> yes.
 * asac opens that bug
<mrooney> asac: when you see it, do you think there are multiple networks with the same SSID? Maybe that really has nothing to do with it, it just seems very correlated in my experience
<asac> mrooney: not sure. in 178883 the reporters see differnt signal strenghts for individual APs i think?
<asac> for me _all_ APs have the same strength here
<asac> but that might be driver related :/
<asac> mrooney: looks like it displays the "quality" and not the "signal strength" here
<asac> mrooney: can you confirm that that matches what you see?
<asac> e.g. quality in iwlist scan == what is shown in applet drop down
<mrooney> asac: hard to know, there are four with the same SSID
<mrooney> asac: how can I get the number that the drop-down is representing?
<asac> mrooney: err. please past your iwlist can output with all four
<asac> paste
<mrooney> asac: http://pastebin.ca/1234637
<mrooney> applet says 64% and the drop-down looks like, 10 or 15%
<asac> mrooney: yeah. look at the quality values ... most likely the max from those is used
<asac> or the minimum
<asac> mrooney: you have 12% ... and one with 46 and one with 8
<mrooney> yeah so it could be the 12%, but I guess that is what seems wrong, it shouldn't be connected to THAT one, right?
<mrooney> ahh okay I am connected to the 46/70
<danage> asac i know i'm probably getting annoying by now, but can i maybe point you to https://bugs.launchpad.net/mactel-support/+bug/278190
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 278190 in mactel-support "[ath9k] AR5418 frequently fails to connect to WEP/WPA network" [Medium,New]
<danage> i have put http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11394 in my last comment. i think comment #19 in that bug could be the fix to the problems people are seeing (mostly on macbooks).
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 11394 in network-wireless "ath9k do not support wpa2" [Normal,Closed: code_fix]
<danage> question: can that patch be included in intrepid?
<asac> danage: unlikely that we can still get that on the final CDs, but SRU after release is always an option (if the patch is good)
<asac> let me check
<danage> asac: sorry i mean comment #20
<danage> asac: thanks
<mrooney> asac: so 46/70=65% is exactly what I see in the applet, so that makes sense
<asac> mrooney: ok. that means that its quality there ;)
<mrooney> now where that lower drop-down is coming from, must be the minimum or maybe like 12/70, the lower one
<asac> your signal strength output format looks wierd too (-70) ... but probably not related as it works for the main icon
<danage> note: part of the symptom i am getting is that transmission speed is always reported as 1MB/s in iwconfig. i will add that to my bug description
<mrooney> but it definitely has to be coming from a different network, it seems, do you agree?
<mrooney> for the drop-down value
<mrooney> the fact that they are identical in Hardy make me suspect NM
<mrooney> but I guess I am using newer madwifi so it could be that...
<mrooney> asac: there's just so many different variables in Intrepid for atheros wireless :)
<mrooney> it is hard to directly compare anything
<mrooney> asac: well, I have learned a lot, I will do some more debugging, thanks! do you agree that the much lower drop-down value appears to be coming from a different network?
<mrooney> it looks like 10-15%, which wouldn't come from really any combination of 46 and 70
<mrooney> other than subtraction :)
<asac> mrooney: not sure which one is used. might just be that the scan didnt return the 65% one when NM asked for a scan
<mrooney> right, okay, so filing a bug might be appropriate, for multiple SSIDs of the same name?
<danage> thanks asac
<dholbach> we're just about to do a Bug Jam
<dholbach> and I'm setting up a couple of lists that our participants can grab bugs from
<dholbach> which lists would you recommend?
<dholbach> anything that's not on  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/EasyTasks ?
<bddebian> Boo
<bdmurray> dholbach: maybe a package with detailed debugging instructions like update-manager
<dholbach> bdmurray: yeah great
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Hug Day! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20081023 | Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<chrisccoulson> ping james_w
<james_w> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi! is there any chance of introducing a new upstream version of a package in universe at this late stage? i'm looking at bug 287332. unfortunately, the current version of evolution-sharp doesn't work with our version of evolution-data-server, which has broken beagle
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287332 in evolution-sharp "beagle-backend-evolution cant find libedataserver-1.2.so.9" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287332
<james_w> it depends on the seriousness of the bug, and how much the fix depends on the new upstream
<chrisccoulson> the current version of evolution-sharp in universe won't even build with the current version of evolution-data-server at the moment
<james_w> it sounds like it would be a candidate
<chrisccoulson> the configure script checks the version of e-d-s then bombs out
<james_w> is 0.18 just to add compatibility?
<chrisccoulson> it adds compatibility with the new version of e-d-s
<chrisccoulson> unfortunately, the current version we ship doesn't work at all. i don't mind preparing a new version if you think we can get it in
<james_w> please jump on #ubuntu-motu and ask motu-release what they think
<james_w> there don't seem to be many other changes
<james_w> ember did the last two uploads, so you may want to ping him for an opinion
<chrisccoulson> thanks, i'll do that
<angusthefuzz> what does motu stand for?
<james_w> Masters Of The Universe
<angusthefuzz> :-)
<danage> HAHAHAHAHAH
<danage> great.
<chrisccoulson> james_w - is there any easy way to ping members of motu-release on #ubuntu-motu?
<chrisccoulson> **by easy, i meant quick
<james_w> "dear motu-release, ..."
<james_w> there is usually someone watching, especially at this time
<angusthefuzz> or "Divine masters of the universe...hear me!"
<francisco_t> Hello, what is the package that copies the .bashrc into the home user?
<murdok> hi
<murdok> someone please triage bug 284632. thanks :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284632 in scim "Multiple dead-keys don't work with AltGr" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/284632
<mnemo> i just upgraded to intrepid and now skype is broken --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/288269
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 288269 in pulseaudio "[REGRESSION] skype audio input/output broken in intrepid (worked in hardy)" [Undecided,New]
<mnemo> can someone repro this bug? if so, then maybe it should be considered for intrepid
<ogra> unlikely
<ogra> RC is later today, only really critical bugs will get fixing before release
<joaopinto> mnemo, I am having the same issue with skype
<angusthefuzz> would bug 288257 be considered a support request?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 288257 in ubuntu "[ubuntu intrepid]documents cannot be printed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/288257
<joaopinto> but I didn't played with it yet, I hope such a mainstream app had some testing
<bdmurray> skype works for me fwiw
<mnemo> joaopinto and bdmurray: can you add your hardware etc and whether it works for you as comments
<greg-g> angusthefuzz: not necessarily, there could be a bug in cups that is causing it
<mnemo> ogra: okay, but maybe it can be fixed after release at least
<charlie-tca> murdok: Arne Goetje set it back to new, Isn't he the maintainer?
<ogra> thats more liklely than before
<angusthefuzz> greg-g: that was my other option, and thats why I asked, i am still new at this
<greg-g> angusthefuzz: no worries, thats why we're here, to answer questions :)
<joaopinto> mnemo, do you get ALSA lib ../../../src/pcm/pcm.c:2156:(snd_pcm_open_conf) Cannot open shared library /usr/lib32/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_bluetooth.so on the terminal ?
<angusthefuzz> greg-g: is there something I should use to differentiate support from a cups bug.  That particular report does not have very much info
<joaopinto> I just tested it from the terminal right now
<murdok> charlie-tca, hmm i have not checked it. anyways the bug has a patch and workaround
<bdmurray> murdok, charlie-tca: Arne is
<greg-g> angusthefuzz: there is a debugging help page for cups at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingPrintingProblems
<charlie-tca> So do we set it triaged for him if he set it to new?
<greg-g> angusthefuzz: this is a good resource for those types of help docs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/KnowledgeBase
<angusthefuzz> greg-g: thanks, I was looking at the documents, I guess I just needed to choose whether to go the support route or the cups bug route
<joaopinto> mnemo, changing the device to pulseaudio fixed for me
<greg-g> angusthefuzz: gotcha.  general rule is that if you are unsure, treat it like a bug and try to gather the required information, if it turns out it isn't a bug, you can always convert it to a question at a later date.
<charlie-tca> bdmurray: do I triage it, if Arne set it to new instead of confirmed?
<angusthefuzz> greg-g: exactly what I was looking for, thanks!
<greg-g> angusthefuzz: you're welcome, thanks for helping!
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: on what basis would you confirm it?
<charlie-tca> That there is a patch awaiting upload
<charlie-tca> per Arne's comment - "has not been uploaded to Ubuntu yet"
<charlie-tca> or am I reading something that doesn't exist?
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: I was reading it as Arne wasn't certain as to the impact the patch would have, but I think Confirmed would be fine.
<charlie-tca> Thank you, bdmurray . I'll confirm then for murdok
<charlie-tca> murdok: done
<murdok> charlie-tca, okay thanks
<murdok> :Ð
<charlie-tca> You're welcome. I'm glad I could help.
<reaby> i'm facing problems now and then in xorg when logging out. now i get again full text-screen filled with different color of blocks and i need to sysrq-k to gain tty control of system. what should i include to bugreport, and do i need to do backtrace and how to do it.
<reaby> system is now in state after sysrq-k
<angusthefuzz> reaby: xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log for starters, also maybe the output of lspci
<reaby> angusthefuzz: ok, dmesg has nice error for compiz.real, that may interest also. does kdm log errors somewhere ?
<angusthefuzz> reaby: I believe kdm logs in /var/log/kdm/:0.log
<reaby> ok, i'll check if there's some errors
<reaby> nope, that dir doesn't exist
<angusthefuzz> reaby: try /var/log/kdm.log
<reaby> i'm blind. =) thanks. but it's empty, so no help for bug.
<reaby> i try to find what triggers the bug, as sometimes it doesn't appear.
<reaby> found out that using xv maybe triggers it, but sometimes it doesn't. Now i played frets on fire and logout --> got the bug. i believe there's something with the new ati fglrx and compiz.
<reaby> but no body else didn't have bug report on the topic, so maybe it's not reproducable on other systems.
<angusthefuzz> reaby: It deserves a bug report, please post all the information you gathered and we will take a look at it
<reaby> k
<askand1> How do I report bugs against software in a PPA?
<askand1> In this case, calcs openoffice PPA
<askand1> How do I report bugs against software in a PPA? In this case, calcs openoffice PPA
<afflux> askand1: you don't, unless he set up a special project for that.
<azimout> if warning someone trolling the comments in a bug report doesn't make him/her stop, what other measures do we have?
<crimsun> the blessed virtual ignore.
<jernst> hello can someone help me produce my first debdiff (a one liner change in a .desktop file) ?
<jernst> I'm trying to follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix but I am stucked
<askand1>  jernst: where are you stuck? :)
<jernst> I'd like to propose a debdiff for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntfs-config/+bug/124654 (and other simple bugs to start)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 124654 in ntfs-config "[gutsy] ntfs-config presents in "applications -> system tools" but reuqires an admin password - better in "system -> administration"?" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jernst> in the wiki number 2. says I have to dget a .dsc file
<jernst> but I don't understand how I am supposed to find the correct url
<jernst> so I tried apt-get source but don't know if it's correct
<askand1> hm yeah.. I have never done that I think.. I get the source with apt-get source ntfs.config
<jernst> ok that's what I did
<crimsun> you need to regenerate the source package
<jernst> then I fixed the .desktop file
<crimsun> you can then generate a debdiff against the old and new dscs
<jernst> made dch -i
<jernst> but debuild -S shows errors
<jernst> debian/rules:3: /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk: no such file or directory
<askand1> jernst: You havent forgotten to add to the changelog first? It is very important :)
<jernst> yes I added a line in the changelog with dch -i
<askand1> do you have cdbs installed?
<askand1> jernst: Im not sure it will help but its an idea :)
<jernst> if didn't help but sudo apt-get build-dep ntfs-config did let me go a little bit further
<askand1> how far this time?
<jernst> hmm it complained that I have no signature so I used
<jernst> debuild -S -us -uc and it seems to have generated a new .dsc
<askand1> is its name new.dsc? :O
<jernst> ntfs-config_0.5.5-0ubuntu2.dsc
<askand1> ah
<askand1> then I think its time for debdiff?
<askand1> debdiff oldversion.dsc newversion.dsc > newversion.debdiff
<jernst> yep, I will attach it to the bug, if you can take a look at it and tell me if it's ok that'd be nice
<askand1> sure
<jernst> or maybe I should test my change first
<jernst> it works, time to attach the debdiff
<askand1> nice! congratulations :)
<jernst> I've attached it to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntfs-config/+bug/124654
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 124654 in ntfs-config "[gutsy] ntfs-config presents in "applications -> system tools" but reuqires an admin password - better in "system -> administration"?" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<askand1> To me it looks fine but someone else should propably take a look to :) im quite a newbie myself on this
<jernst> ok, can you tell me what is the process to make someone who had the right to commit change have a look at it ?
<jernst> never mind I should read the wiki page until the end
<jernst> ok I'v subscribed ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<jernst> thanks askand1
<askand1> jernst: your welcome, thank you for fixing bugs that everyone will benefit from
<jernst> that's a really trivial patch, but it's nice to start with low hanging fruits
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-10-24
<angusthefuzz> What happens if I determined that bug 288119 should be filed against gnome-panel-data but it isnt a choice.  Should i choose gnome-panel?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 288119 in ubuntu "clock applet hebrew (rtl) week days are justified to the left (too much)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/288119
<angusthefuzz> nevermind, answered my own question
 * Woody86 is away: I'll brb, PM me or say my name
 * Woody86 is back (gone 00:00:23)
<RAOF> !away > woody86
<ubottu> woody86, please see my private message
<woody86> RAOF- did my away message just come up again?
<RAOF> Only once; I only just noticed it.
<RAOF> And it's annoying, and you might not have known that it's considered rude.
<woody86> RAOF- Yeah, sorry about that, someone else let me know, too. I just switched from ChatZilla to xchat, and I didn't realize that it broadcast your away message like that, I thought it meant marking you as away on all networks. My bad :(
<woody86> I changed it, so no worries anymore, but thanks for the pointer :)
<lifeless> we should really remove that option from xchat :)
<ikt> which option?
<maco> ikt: the one where it prints your /away blah blah blah to the channel
<maco> ikt: and when you come back it says you're coming back and how long you were gone
<ikt> o
<thekorn> good morning
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Next Hug Day is 28 Oct | Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<joaopinto> anyone with know-how to guide me into troubleshooting a non working sound input problem ?
<elmargol> any ideas on bug #236602
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 236602 in f-spot "No applications available for photo editing if Gnome is not installed" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/236602
<seb128> elmargol: try seeing what it's calling
<elmargol> http://bayimg.com/nAlKFaABJ <-
<elmargol> seb128: how?
<seb128> elmargol: strace?
<elmargol> seb128: i'm looking at the source. f-spot uses something called fime fetcher
<elmargol> sebner: on #f-spot they tell my I need gnome-session in order to get this working :(
<elmargol> sorry sebner wrong nick
<sebner> elmargol: np
<BUGabundo_work> hi
<BUGabundo_work> coming from both #ubuntu+1 and #ubuntu-testing
<BUGabundo_work> got a busybox with RC
<BUGabundo_work> using 64bits booting from pendrive
<BUGabundo_work> burned with usb-creator
<BUGabundo_work> any idea on how to get logs?
<james_w> BUGabundo_work: I would suggest you boot again, choose language, then hit F6
<BUGabundo_work> ok
<BUGabundo_work> then what?
<james_w> then delete "quiet splash" from the kernel command line
<james_w> and add break=top
<BUGabundo_work> I already removed splash and quite
<BUGabundo_work> I always do that
<BUGabundo_work> ok
<BUGabundo_work> break top
 * BUGabundo_work rebooting
<james_w> then we need to do some sed, but I can't remember the file to target
 * BUGabundo_work booting
<BUGabundo_work> ok
<BUGabundo_work> it crashed even earlier
<BUGabundo_work> at 2.744 sec
<james_w> I need to know what dirs are in the root from your prompt
<james_w> busybox?
<BUGabundo_work> with input: at translated
<BUGabundo_work> initramfs
<james_w> if you've got a busybox prompt, that's not crashing, that's what break=top does
<BUGabundo_work> ah ok
<james_w> it allows you to get a shell before anything happens
<BUGabundo_work> now what?
<james_w> <james_w> I need to know what dirs are in the root from your prompt
<BUGabundo_work> that's why it only took 2.7 secs
<BUGabundo_work> ok
<BUGabundo_work> ls it
<james_w> yup
<BUGabundo_work>  the /root is empty
<BUGabundo_work> or did you mean / ?
<james_w> yeah /
<james_w> plain "ls"
<james_w> is there a "scripts" dir?
<BUGabundo_work> dev root bin conf etc lib sbin ...
<james_w> ok
<BUGabundo_work> scripts init lib64 var usr sys proc
<BUGabundo_work> and tmp
<james_w> ah, what's in scripts?
<BUGabundo_work> yes there is
<BUGabundo_work> need and ls of it?
<BUGabundo_work> init-mount init-top nfs-top nfs...
<BUGabundo_work> local-premount local dunctions casper-premount
<BUGabundo_work> init-bottom local-bottom
<BUGabundo_work> casper-bottom casper casper-functions casper helpers lupin-helpers
<BUGabundo_work> done james_w
<james_w> there we go
<james_w> sed -i '2a set -x' scripts/casper
<james_w> enter that
<BUGabundo_work> humm here is ' on eng keyb?
<BUGabundo_work> I have PT
<james_w> " should work if you can find that
<BUGabundo_work> I did
<BUGabundo_work> its on º
<BUGabundo_work> and ' is on ª
<james_w> it's a US keyboard I think, so it doesn't match mine either
<james_w> once that command completed successfully type "exit"
<BUGabundo_work> it seems to be booting
<james_w> and the boot will continue, but with even more messages, try and spot any errors
<BUGabundo_work> nope
<BUGabundo_work> back to initramfs
<BUGabundo_work> let me do a pgup to see
<BUGabundo_work> nothing there
<amagee> hi.. i've never submitted a bug report to ubuntu before so i'm not really sure where to start.. but i'm trying to install 8.10 rc through the live cd and when i get to the partitioner, nothing comes up
<james_w> no errors, or nothing?
<BUGabundo_work> other then the usual "unable to enumerate usb port"
<BUGabundo_work> nothing other then the usual boot stuff
<amagee> is this an appropriate place to ask about that?
<james_w> hmm
<BUGabundo_work> no ERROR word around or FAIL
<james_w> amagee: yes it is, can you quit ubiquity, and then open a terminal, then run 'ubiquity-gtk' and go through to the partitioner again
<amagee> ok
<BUGabundo_work> going back all the way to 42 sec I see nothing unusual
<james_w> amagee: assuming you are installing Ubuntu, and not Kubuntu
<amagee> yes
<amagee> ubiquity is the installerL
<amagee> installer?
<james_w> BUGabundo_work: yeah, it won't necessarily have ERROR
<james_w> amagee: yes
<amagee> ok
<james_w> amagee: you don't need to reboot or anything, just close it like a normal application
<BUGabundo_work> any more ideas james_w?
<amagee> um there's no ubiquity-gtk, there's just ubiquity and ubiquity-dm
<james_w> BUGabundo_work: the "unable to enumerate usb port" sounds like it could be it, as you are trying to boot from USB
<james_w> amagee: one second please
<amagee> ok
<BUGabundo_work> maybe
<BUGabundo_work> but I've always seen that
<BUGabundo_work> I think it's the webcam
<BUGabundo_work> I can boot up on regular ibex and check the log
<BUGabundo_work> I think I have a couple of them on some LP bugs
<BUGabundo_work> james_w: ill look at regular boot
<BUGabundo_work> with the break top
<BUGabundo_work> or it can be a BIOS bug
<BUGabundo_work> having the pen connected and choosing "boot from disk" fails
<BUGabundo_work> and gets back to Casper
<james_w> amagee: ah, it is just "ubiquity", sorry
<amagee> ok
<james_w> BUGabundo_work: so just having the pen connected causes normal boot to fail?
<BUGabundo_work> no
<BUGabundo_work> it fails to boot from disk
<amagee> ok so i'm at the 'prepare partitions' screen again
<amagee> no output to the console
<BUGabundo_work> for some strange resson
<BUGabundo_work> my bios sees pendrives as disks
<BUGabundo_work> so you can only choose on to boot from
<BUGabundo_work> ok, I booted to my disk
<BUGabundo_work> and added break=top
<BUGabundo_work> how can I make it stop around 40 sec?
<BUGabundo_work> to check for the USB enumerate?
<amagee> btw it worked fine in beta 5
<BUGabundo_work> too fast for me
<BUGabundo_work> I'll have to see dmesg when it boots
<james_w> amagee: did you get to choose Guided or Manual partitioning yet?
<amagee> no
<amagee> it says 'setting up partitioner', then i get to the list of partitions, but there are no partitions
<amagee> and all the buttons are grayed out
<amagee> if i press next it says "No root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu."
<james_w> ah, that's not quite what you said when you came in
<BUGabundo_work> james_w: http://paste.ubuntu.com/61928
<amagee> if i press back it does nothing (!)
<james_w> all the buttons are greyed out?
<amagee> yep
<amagee> new partition table, new partition, etc
<james_w> ouch
<james_w> BUGabundo_work: that's from a successful boot?
<BUGabundo_work> yep
<BUGabundo_work> from my intrepid install
<BUGabundo_work> can't see any enumerate lines on the log
<james_w> amagee: you don't have a "/dev/sda" Device?
<james_w> or anything in the box?
<BUGabundo_work> bah
<BUGabundo_work> they are on the kernel log
<BUGabundo_work> pastin now
<BUGabundo_work> james_w: http://paste.ubuntu.com/61930
<BUGabundo_work> so that can't be it
<amagee> james_w: what exactly do you mean
<amagee> there are no devices listed in the bok
<james_w> amagee: here in the large table in the middle I have in the Device column "/dev/sda", do you have anything in the table?
<amagee> box
<amagee> no, there's nothing at all in the table
<BUGabundo> Oct 24 10:48:08 blubug kernel: [    3.965071] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1
<BUGabundo> this is what I had on the pen boot too
<BUGabundo> any more tips?
<james_w> amagee: ok, are you just installing on to a normal hard drive, or is there anything odd about your setup?
<BUGabundo> should I MD5 the pen install?
<james_w> BUGabundo: definitely
<BUGabundo> the iso md5 is valid. I always check
<james_w> though I don't know how to do that.
<james_w> BUGabundo: have you done the intergrity check from the boot menu?
<amagee> james_w: um, a normal hard drive.. it has a fair few partitions already on it though
<amagee> but as i said it worked fine in beta 5
<BUGabundo> no I didn't
<BUGabundo> /media/KINGSTON$ md5sum -c md5sum.txt > /tmp/md5rc
<amagee> it's already got like 2x ext3, 2x ntfs and a swap
<BUGabundo> james_w: http://paste.ubuntu.com/61931/
<james_w> amagee: ok, i think you should file a bug on "ubiquity" with all of the information that you told me
<BUGabundo> all OK
<BUGabundo_work> running out of ideas!
<amagee> james_w: ok.. how exactly do i do that?
<BUGabundo_work> this is recent
<BUGabundo_work> last week I booted fine
<james_w> amagee: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+filebug
<amagee> ubuntu-bug ubiquity?
<james_w> or that, yes
<amagee> is that better?
<james_w> yeah, that's better
<BUGabundo_work> james_w: should I try the 32 bits version?
<james_w> BUGabundo: you could do
<BUGabundo_work> will it do me any good?
<BUGabundo_work> eheh
<amagee> or since it's still running, ubuntu-bug PID
<amagee> james_w: i've submitted the bug report.. thanks for your help
<amagee> pretty impressed with the bug system :)
<BUGabundo_work> james_w: new i386 image burned
<BUGabundo_work> will reboot as soon as the 68 updates are instaled
<johnflux> if I create a new bug, by default it sets the bug as "This bug doesn't affect me "
<johnflux> which is rather strange
<amagee> indeed
<johnflux> why would I report a bug that doesn't effect me? :)
<Hobbsee> there's already a bug reported about that
<johnflux> ha
<BUGabundo_work> eheh
<BUGabundo_work> I've filed bugs that don't affect me!
<BUGabundo_work> its a choise
<BUGabundo_work> but of course the large majority I'm affected by then
<BUGabundo_work> *them
 * BUGabundo_work rebooting to rc 32bits
<BUGabundo_work> james_w: same busy box on i386
<james_w> hmm
<amagee> do bugs like mine usually get fixed quickly?
<Rocket2DMn> why am I unable to view bug 288691 ?  I thought bugcontrol had access to private bugs
<ubottu> Bug 288691 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/288691 is private
<thekorn> Rocket2DMn: private bugs can only be accessed by the reporter and the direct subscribers,
<Rocket2DMn> hmm, alright.  I've been working on bug 285682 and the OP was able to file a bug through apport I guess, but I just can't look at it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285682 in linux "Ubuntu 8.10 can't mount digital camera" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285682
<Rocket2DMn> If I have him subscribe me to it, I will be able to view it then thekorn ?
<BUGabundo_work> or you can email the bug report, and ask the op to remove the private flag
<Rocket2DMn> can the gvfs team view it?
<Rocket2DMn> I'm not trying to break through the security, if it's private for a reason, then I'll leave it as so.  I was going to finish the triage on the initial bug anyway
<thekorn> Rocket2DMn: exactly, when the reporter subscribs you to the bugreport, you can access this one
<Rocket2DMn> thanks thekorn , ill have him subscribe me.
<thekorn> Rocket2DMn: or wait a bit until the retracer adds ubuntuu-bugs as a subscription
<Rocket2DMn> ahhhhhhh, i thought it was strange that i couldnt see it.  bugcontrol DOES have access to private reports right?
<Rocket2DMn> I've always been able to see them in the search queries and access them
<james_w> Rocket2DMn: no, bugcontrol gets no special access granted by LP.
<james_w> Rocket2DMn: however, when apport retraces a bug it subscribes the crash bug triagers, of which bugcontrol is a member, so any member of bug control can view the bug.
<Rocket2DMn> oic.  launchpad is one of those few things that i never bothered to learn the intracacies of
<thekorn> Rocket2DMn: damn, I lost my connection, sorry, I hope your questions were answered
<BUGabundo_work> james_w: can you take a look at bug 288617
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 288617 in linux "suspend to ram" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/288617
<james_w> why me>
<BUGabundo_work> any more tests I can do to figure why my system won't boot from pendrive?
<Hobbsee> james_w: because you have to fix everything!
<BUGabundo_work> eheh why not james_w?
<BUGabundo_work> Hobbsee: any tips are welcome
<BUGabundo_work> I want to file that report with as much acure intel as I can
 * Hobbsee shrugs.  no idea
<Treenaks> BUGabundo_work: does it boot from other pendrives? do other systems boot from the pendrive? it could be a hardware thing..
<james_w> BUGabundo_work: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingGNOMEPowerManager#Finding out why suspend or hibernate aren't offered
<BUGabundo_work> thanks james_w
<BUGabundo_work> Treenaks: haven't tried other systems today
<BUGabundo_work> ill use another pc here at work....
<BUGabundo_work> but they are slower machines and most of them 32 bits
<BUGabundo_work> on my laptop I've used 2 pendrives
<BUGabundo_work> from the same iso, both using usb-creator
<BUGabundo_work> even if it was HW
<BUGabundo_work> its strange it work all the way up to last week
<BUGabundo_work> Monday was the 1st day I noticed I couldn't boot from pen
 * BUGabundo_work rebooting another PC to test i386 image
<Rocket2DMn> thekorn, yes, thank you.  I'm running afk :)
<BUGabundo_work> Treenaks: what does "missing operating system" mean?
<BUGabundo_work> I've booted this PC just this week from clonezilla
<james_w> BUGabundo_work: can you boot from CD?
<BUGabundo_work> so I know it can boot from USB
<BUGabundo_work> bah... do I really need to burn media?
<BUGabundo_work> I only have DVDs here
<BUGabundo_work> humm
<james_w> BUGabundo_work: that's probably a usb-creator bug, you need to run install-mbr /dev/sdb or whatever
<BUGabundo_work> I have an RW around
 * BUGabundo_work burning DVD rw
<BUGabundo_work> doesn't burn to disc offer to format rw?
<BUGabundo_work> bah I'm starting to lose features
<bdmurray> mvo: ping
<mvo> bdmurray: pong
<bdmurray> mvo: you were looking for some logs for a filed kde4 remix upgrade to Intrepid right?
<mvo> bdmurray: yes
 * BUGabundo_work booting via CD to check if usb-creater has a bug. wgrant james_w
<bdmurray> mvo: bug 277285 has some but I upgraded yesterday without a problem
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277285 in update-manager "kubuntu hardy -> ibex via upgrade-manager fails on 'kubuntu-kde4-desktop'" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277285
<BUGabundo_work> james_w: guess what?
<BUGabundo_work> "Reboot and Select proper Boot device"
<BUGabundo_work> how can a CD not be recognised?
<BUGabundo_work> actaully it's a DVD-RW but still...
<mvo> bdmurray: thanks, I check it out
<mvo> bdmurray: one issue I found was that gobuntu-desktop causes trouble, but that is fixed now (fix is in the queue)
<mvo> bdmurray: hmmm, thanks for this one, I have a suspicion
<mvo> we really should just have kept the kubuntu-kde4-desktop package as a transitional package in the archive :/
<bdmurray> mvo: kubuntu-kde4-desktop is quirked though right?
<mvo> bdmurray: it is, however I believe that there is a corner case not covered
<mvo> I test this theory now
<bdmurray> mvo: okay thanks, let me now as I've found a couple of likely duplicates
<mvo> will do, takes ~10min
<jibel> mvo: bug 277389 is also a duplicate with some log files if it helps
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277389 in kubuntu-kde4-meta "Error trying to update to Intrepid from Hardy : failed to mark 'kubuntu-kde4-desktop' for install" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277389
<bdmurray> heh bug 288746
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 288746 in update-manager "update hoary to intrepid RC failed with dpkg locked" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/288746
<BUGabundo_work> booting via CD seems to not fail as did pendrive wgrant james_w
<BUGabundo_work> who is the guy behind usb-creator?
<BUGabundo_work> I have a new bug for him
<BUGabundo_work> wgrant: now to try suspend to ram from livecd
<BUGabundo_work> wgrant: suspend works with RC LiveCD
<mvo> bdmurray, jibel: thanks, I can reproduce it now and I'm in the process of fixing it
<bdmurray> mvo: okay, so bug 277285 should be the master?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277285 in update-manager "kubuntu hardy -> ibex via upgrade-manager fails on 'kubuntu-kde4-desktop'" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277285
<mvo> bdmurray: yeah, sounds good
<mvo> thanks a lot for brining this up
 * mvo hugs bdmurray
<bdmurray> mvo: no problem, I'll be interested to see what was going on and the fix
<bdmurray> oh Launchpad you big tease
<mvo> bdmurray: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/update-manager/main/revision/1146?start_revid=1146 <- this should fix it, I'm testing it right now
<woody86> is there any way to remove a comment from LP?
<greg-g> woody86: If you feel it is inappropriate content/spam you can email the launchpad-users mailing list (http://lists.ubuntu.com).
<bdmurray> I think answers is the right way to go
<greg-g> ah
<greg-g> I have only seen it on the lp-users list,  so that is what I think of
<woody86> greg-g-  well I kind of made a silly mistake, I had 2 bugs open in tabs next to eachother, and I minimized them for a little bit while I was looking some info up, and I accidentally left the comment on the wrong bug :P
<bdmurray> see https://answers.launchpad.net/malone/ for examples
<stpere> someone can tell me where should I go to fix a translation error in jockey?
<stpere> launchpad tells me :  This project is not configured to use Launchpad for translations.
<nellery> stpere: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+translations
<stpere> I typed the name of the program "jockey" into the search box at the top of tha page, it found it, I clicked on "Help translate" and it told me that the project wasn't configured to use Launchpad for translations
<stpere> and trying to find the template name where nellery you shown me is very slow
<stpere> because they are sorted by importance and I can't sort it by name
<persia> stpere, The difference is that upstream jockey doesn't use LP for translations, but the jockey in Ubuntu does, so you'll have to do it the awkward way.  Someone in #launchpad might have a better idea of how to navigate to what you want.
<marmuta> hi, I'm trying to assign my bug to an Ubuntu source package but can't figure out how
<marmuta> the project search returns only the standalone project "onboard"
<marmuta> what would I enter as project to link it to ubuntu source package onboard?
<afflux> marmuta: nothing. Use "also affects distribution"
<marmuta> yay, thank you afflux, it worked!
<afflux> you're welcome
<angusthefuzz> what is the triage protocol if bug creators cant provide information because they downgraded distros?
<bdmurray> try to recreate the bug
<angusthefuzz> i thought of that but its hardware specific
<angusthefuzz> bug 287866
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287866 in linux "USB Gigaware Microphone" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287866
<angusthefuzz> its grossly incomplete as well
<bdmurray> Maybe give it some time and see if anyone else comments on it or ask them to test with a Live CD.
<persia> Might be a good idea to wait until after intrepid release : the debug information may still be useful for jaunty, and more users may have that device.
<angusthefuzz> okay, thanks for the help
<calc> anyone know how i switch to the guest user in intrepid, i need to test a bug with it
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-10-25
<sbeattie> calc: in the upper right corner menu under your username, the first dropdown item should be "guest session"
<jgoss> hi guys, i was looking at bug #288682 and i was able to confirm it. it seems mono packages do not work in the guest session. is this bug a duplicate? i couldn't find a similar bug. if not, should the package for this bug be gdm-guest-session?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 288682 in f-spot "f-spot crashes when started in guest session mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/288682
<bdmurray> jgoss: did you get an apport crash report?  That'd help a bit
<woody86_> I came across a bug in LP that I was sure it was spam. If you clicked the link in his report, it would take you to a site with a ton of advertisements for some company. I just received a message from him that he was upset, and asking me why I thought it was spam, I wanted to check out the post again in case I made some kind of mistake, but now I can't find his username anywhere, or the report? was it removed for being
<woody86_> spam? Would his username have been removed as well?
<bdmurray> woody86_: Did you submit a support request (I think we talked about that earlier today) at all?
<woody86_> bdmurray- no, I just wound up editing it, and putting (SPAM) in the title... :(
<woody86_> I was going to submit it, but I had to leave for the day, and I didn't get a chance to
<woody86_> go back and report it
<bdmurray> woody86_: Okay, I'll find it - give me a bit
<woody86_> I'm pretty sure the username was "mouse"
<jgoss> bdmurray,  sorry i did not get an apport crash report. is there anything else i should do to help?
<jgoss> i was looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace, would the mono backtrace be applicable here?
<bdmurray> nah, if it's easily recreatable, which it seems like it is, and has good steps to reproduce it'll be fine
<persia> jgoss, mono backtraces are notoriously impenetrable.  an strace might be more interesting, as it would show what apparmor was blocking.
<jgoss> thanks for the advice.
<sbeattie> jgoss|persia: also look in dmesg or /var/log/messages to see what the apparmor rejections are.
<jgoss> sbeattie, thanks. i'll look into that now.
<jgoss> Oct 24 21:00:46 Ubuntopia kernel: [198746.375753] type=1503 audit(1224896446.838:145): operation="capable" name="setuid" pid=4685 profile="/usr/share/gdm/guest-session/Xsession"
<jgoss> sorry don't think that was the right message.
<jgoss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/62297/ does this look relevant?
<mrooney> Hm, has anyone seen hggdh lately?
<Hobbsee> he was here yesterday, iirc
<mrooney> Oh, okay!
<Hobbsee> [13:25] [Notice] -NickServ- Last seen  : Oct 24 10:45:09 2008 (15 hours, 40 minutes, 1 second ago)
<mrooney> Hobbsee: thanks! I'll just wait around then and surely eventually see him
<Hobbsee> heh, probably
<mrooney> I've forgotten how to log in to his server and update/review EeeBotu :|
<Hobbsee> oh dear
<calc> is it possible to put line breaks into stock replies?
<calc> kees: ping
<maco> calc: maybe if you type it with line breaks, then copy and paste it in?
<calc> hmm maybe so
<calc> maco: hmm that doesn't seem to work at least for me :\
<bdmurray> calc: that was addressed in a session at ubuntu developer week
<bdmurray> I forget the answer though ;)
<calc> oh
<calc> should put it in the docs once we determine the answer again :)
<bdmurray> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/devweek0809/LaunchpadHacks
<bdmurray> hmm, not in there
<bdmurray> I think copy and paste it in sounds right though
<calc> bdmurray: i tried that from gedit at least and it didn't wrap when i clicked on the stockreply
<calc> i'll try from vim
<calc> hmm that didn't help either :\
<calc> it puts an extra space in where the break should be
<calc> oh i see the question in the page now, i'll try \n
<bdmurray> yeah, that's not the answer though
<bdmurray> maybe copy and paste from firefox
<calc> oh hmm yea that might work
<calc> no copy/paste in firefox doesn't work either :\
<calc> bdmurray: so does this work for you some way, or is it just a guess that it might work at all ;-)
<bdmurray> I actually don't use that one and I do remember kees answering that specific question but I don't remember the answer.
<calc> yea and the \n obviously doesn't work either :\
<calc> i'll have to bug him when i see him online next time
<calc> highlight me doesn't seem to work for me either :\
 * calc wonders if it doesn't stack well with the other scripts
<calc> doesn't work even by itself
<calc> maybe its not up to date
<thekorn> can somebody with an enabled 3rd party repository please confirm bug 289028
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289028 in synaptic "[intrepid] grey text says "Canonical provides updates" for packages in 3rd party archive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289028
<afflux> morning
<Hobbsee> bug 284975
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284975 in human-theme "[Intrepid]When switch theme, the image of Gnome Panel not change." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/284975
<htrejh> hi
<htrejh> i see the system cleaner and create a usb disk programs on intrepid have no icons, will this be fixed?
<persia> htrejh, A couple icons were submitted for system cleaner, and I think the author was considering.  I haven't heard for USB Creator.
<htrejh> k
<htrejh> also, i saw the shutdown button were replaced, but do you think it wouldn't be nicer if the options each have an icon?
<azimout> for system-cleaner: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/system-cleaner/+bug/274714
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 274714 in system-cleaner "System Cleaner Has No Icon" [Low,Triaged]
<azimout> and for usb-creator: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/285704
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 285704 in usb-creator "missing menu icon" [Low,Fix committed]
<azimout> and you're right about the new fast-user-switch applet, icons would be nice...
<elmargol> bug #286393 is anoying :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286393 in kipi-plugins "Flickr export kipi-plugins broken (Intrepid)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286393
<elmargol> looks like digikam kde3 needs the kde3 konqueror and intrepid has only the kde4 konqueror
<bucket529> Could somebody please change bug 281839 from 'Undecided' to 'Wishlist'?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281839 in ubuntu "[needs packaging] osmose" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/281839
<greg-g> bucket529: done
<bucket529> greg-g: Thanks
<greg-g> np
<Treenaks> Could someone set 289191 to wishlist please?
<greg-g> but 289191
<greg-g> bug 289191
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/289191/+text)
<greg-g> Treenaks: are you the submitter of the SourceForge bug?
<Treenaks> greg-g: yes
<Treenaks> uhr wait
<Treenaks> yes
 * Treenaks was confused by the 'timeout' message from the bot
<greg-g> in the sourceforge bug, could you please follow the instructions here: http://libmtp.sourceforge.net/newdevice.php
<Treenaks> greg-g: I have..
<greg-g> ohhh! heh, Ididn't see the attachment! ;)
<Treenaks> greg-g: they want USB vendor/product IDs
<Treenaks> greg-g: they're in the attached dump, indeed
<greg-g> Treenaks: done
<Treenaks> thanks
<greg-g> and added the SF bug watch
<Awsoonn> gooood morning all~
<Awsoonn> What package contians the 'gpg-agent' ?
<bucket529> I think it's gnupg-agent
<KVer> Hey; I just found a bug, would I report it here?
<Treenaks> KVer: no, you should file it on launchpad.net
<KVer> Gotcha.
<csilk> Treenaks,  probs would of been a good idea for him to quicky explain it here
<Treenaks> csilk: I agree, but I was busy elsewhere as well
<csilk> I'll grep the bug tracker in 15 mins and see what he had to say ;)
<lfaraone> What does the gnome weather applet use for its location information?
<Treenaks> lfaraone: its own database?
<lfaraone> Treenaks: ok, so the bug should be against gnome-applet? (thedatabase is wrong on a city)
<Treenaks> I think so
<lfaraone> Treenaks: nevermind, it was a user-error issue.
<Treenaks> ok
<lfaraone> What's the name of the networkmanager package?
<Treenaks> lfaraone: network-manager
<lfaraone> Treenaks: thanks again.
<lfaraone> Should bug 289152 be marked higher than meduim, since it makes tabs unusable?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289152 in nautilus "unscrollable tab window" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289152
<lfaraone> medium*
<wgrant> lfaraone: Perhaps, but there is a reasonable workaround and it doesn't affect all systems.
<lfaraone> wgrant: what's the reasonable workaround, and what system doesn't it affect? (I'm affected too, I just tested)
<wgrant> Hmm.
<wgrant> Actually, I just reproduced it, but it doesn't always happen.
<wgrant> Took me quite a few tries.
<wgrant> lfaraone: Refresh the ta.b
<lfaraone> wgrant: ah...
<AboSamoor> Hi, how can I know the gpg key-id I have ?
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-10-26
<angusthefuzz> Log in to launchpad.net and check your user profile
<AboSamoor> angusthefuzz, I don't have one yet
<angusthefuzz> AboSamoor: please see this link: https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ImportingYourPGPKey
<angusthefuzz> Can bug-control take a look at #286285 I think it needs to be set to high importance
<angusthefuzz> bug #286285
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286285 in linux "kernel 2.6.27-7-generic bug BUG: scheduling while atomic: swapper/0/0x00000100" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286285
<AboSamoor> angusthefuzz, Thanks very much
<shmengie> Howdy, I have an issue with compiz I don't know how to resolve.
<shmengie> when I alt-tab to switch, the icons are corrupted.
<ronc> Hi:  This may or may not be a bug, but I noticed an unusual behavior in the 8.10 installer that you might be interested in.
<ronc> The problem was that during installation, the time (taken from the computer presumably) was 5 hours off from the time zone selected (in this case, CST in the US).
<ronc> I noticed, however, that after installation, the time was correct, so this may be just a cosmetic bug, rather than something that needs attention.
<shmengie> That sounds like the computer clock was assumed to be gmt and the timezone was subtracted.
<ronc> Incidentally, I installed 8.10 RC on a MacBook via VMWare Fusion 2.0.
<shmengie> I saw that too
<ronc> Yeah, I noticed that the offset was exactly the difference from GMT.
<shmengie> When you alt-tab to switch windows, are the icons for the windows trashed?
<ronc> The unfortunate thing is that this is what the novice user would see as one of the few things to do during installation.  Not exactly comforting to a newbie.
<shmengie> I'm an alt-tab junkie and the corrupted icons are driving me nutzo.
<shmengie> I agree.
<Hobbsee> shmengie: i can't reproduce that at all :-\
<ronc> No, the icons for the windows were not trashed.  I have noticed that it is acting much more slowly than 8.04 on the same machine -- but I presume that there are some debugging hooks and that would cause the symptoms.
<shmengie> Probably my video driver.
<shmengie> ERr..  The intel video driver.
<Hobbsee> ronc: not sure what you can do there - it has to take a guess as to whether the clock's in UTC time, or in a local timezone - and waht that might be.
<Hobbsee> (hardware clock, that is)
<ronc> My MacBook is using an intel graphics chip.  Some of the functionality isn't available on the Intel chip, so that may be part of my problem.
<shmengie> I saw the computer sync up with a time server then do it.
<shmengie> FWIW
<ronc> Hobbsee:  I thought as much.  Not much AI there.  Still, you might have a flag or checkbox indicating whether it is taking the machine's time, or UTC.
<Hobbsee> ronc: and a name prompt, and a ....
<Hobbsee> ronc: if you start along that line, for a temporary session, where do you stop?
<Hobbsee> iirc, it does go for the hardware clock time?
<ronc> Hobbsee:  Yeah, I hear you.  Especially for a temporary session.  My newbies are having enough trouble getting LiveCD's working.
<Hobbsee> ouch :(
<Hobbsee> ronc: where do they get trouble?
<shmengie> I think the installer tries to sync up with a timeserver
<shmengie> So it would be trying to fetch utc, no?
<Hobbsee> shmengie: yeah, i think it does after you've picked which place you're in
<Hobbsee> prior to that, i'm not sure.  I think there's probably a bug somewhere in there
<ronc> Hobbsee:  The biggest problem is BIOS settings, particularly on laptops.  They don't want to boot from the CD.   The next thing is the keyboard selection (for language) which throws them a bit.
<Hobbsee> ronc: because it pops up with no warning?
<Hobbsee> oh, the one at the very start, or the one in the installer?
<Hobbsee> bios: yes, agree.
<Hobbsee> although i've tended to find that the bios will pick to boot from cd first if it can, then look for other options
<ronc> Hobbsee:  Yes, exactly.  No warning.  Most of the time, the keyboard is just fine and doesn't deserve such special treatment.
<Hobbsee> ronc: noted.
<shmengie> I've been confused by keyboard questions.
<Hobbsee> ronc: i guess the converse problem is that it solves the language problem who don't speak english.
<Hobbsee> ronc: whereas if there's a prompt saying "press <key> for other languages", in english, you're screwedif you don't speak it.
<ronc> Hobbsee:  I agree that in most cases, the BIOS is set to boot from the CD before the hard disk because that is how you surmount problems.  However, in Dell machines, there is a second partition that runs (of all things, Linux) with a copy of Windows.  That partition is used to bring the primary partition back to "factory settings".  Hence, the need *not* to boot from a CD and go directly to the second partition on the hard drive.
<Hobbsee> ronc: oh yes, i remember deleting that.
<Hobbsee> ronc: tis a pity - not sure how much it's possible to change that.
<ronc> Hobbsee:  Yeah, it is a particular issue for one manufacturer, but Dell is a big one.
<Hobbsee> shmengie: keyboard, or language?
<shmengie> keyboard, but it's been a little while since I installed 8.10
<ronc> Hobbsee:  Just out of sheer curiosity, where are you?  I'm in Texas (U.S.A.)
<Hobbsee> ronc: sydney, australia
<Hobbsee> shmengie: yeah, there seem to be so many of them...
<shmengie> I'm wondering about the alt-tab icon issue.  Then there's an older compaq which quit working with X.
<shmengie> Recently.
<shmengie> the Compaq was working until a recent update (week ago).
 * Hobbsee heads out
<shmengie> I'm in Florida(us)
<waldenasta_> hello all
<maco> regarding bug 289319, i just have to ask: wtf?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289319 in ubuntu "Items in Places Menu open Sound Juicer ????" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289319
<maco> oops wrong one
<maco> bug 289343
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289343 in ubuntu-wallpapers "Current Intrepid Ibex Wallpaper Considered Harmful" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289343
<maco> too many tabs open :)
<mrooney> maco: haha classic.
<mrooney> I think a lot of people just honestly don't know what an Ibex is
<maco> mrooney: im going with "petting zoo goats with *really* *long* horns"
<angusthefuzz> so how many unconfirmed comments do we need for the skull bug until it becomes invalid?
<maco> angusthefuzz: *shrug* just figured i ought to see if i was the only one sane enough to not find skulls, bleeding animals (remember the heron thing?),and general death in every ubuntu wallpaper
<angusthefuzz> maco: could be the proximity to Halloween in this case
<maco> LOL
<angusthefuzz> lets try to graph # of crazy bug reports vs. days to halloween
<maco> well people claimed the heron was bleeding (rather than rather randomly and anatomically-incorrectly coloured) at the totally opposite part of the year from halloween
<maco> angusthefuzz: ^
<angusthefuzz> maco: sadly, if I look hard enough I see a skull
<angusthefuzz> that bug ruined my thoughts of the background forever
<maco> heh, one person on identi.ca said that if they stared at it for a while, they could force themself to see a skull
<maco> i'm guessing it's like that thing where you hear the devil when you play Stairway to Heaven backwards only *after* someone tells you what words to listen for
<angusthefuzz> yeah
<Czubek_> Hi, I'm looking for member of the ubuntu-release team
<Czubek_> I think I found Intrepid high importance bug which is not listed on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+bugs
<Czubek_> It's: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-trident/+bug/223774
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 223774 in xf86-video-trident "[HARDY] NoDDC option doesn't work for trident cyberblade/i1 resulting in system lockup" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<askand1> I dont think bug 3235 should be marked as a dublicate of bug 10435
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 3235 in nautilus "Install Template Documents (dup-of: 10435)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/3235
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 10435 in nautilus "Nautilus '~/Templates' folder does not exist" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/10435
<askand1> The second bug is solved but that does not solve the first bug that still exists
<askand1> So can someone please re-open the first bug? :)
<hggdh> askand1, you can re-open it yourself
<hggdh> askand1, go to the bug in question, click on "Mark as a duplicate", and clear the field. The adjust the status as needed
<hggdh> askand1, also -- add a comment on why you did it
<askand1> hggdh: thanks!
<hggdh> askand1, welcome
<lfaraone> Hey, is it just me, or does bug 289209 seem a bit silly?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289209 in ubuntu "the Linux kernel is not able to turn off the usb memory" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289209
<arno_b> lfaraone> I do think so, may be there is a real problem with its usb devise, you should give him this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingUSBStorage in order to have more info on its device.
<lfaraone> arno_b: Well, Ubuntu (and Windows AFAICT) both continue to power USB storage devices after they have been 'ejected', iirc
<lfaraone> arno_b: and until there is a problem (like short circuting, which atm is just a user fear) its a cosmetic issue.
<arno_b> i am not an expert on USB device ;) But you should ask him to give the result of mount -l before unmout and after. If his key is no more here it means that there is no problem
<lfaraone> arno_b: kk
<persia> lfaraone, I've short-circuited a USB key before.  That said, I think the lesson was that I shouldn't attach/detach USB keys in the rain, rather than that the kernel/laptop had an issue regarding power.
<lfaraone> persia: Lol.
<lfaraone> persia: In any case, I've followed arno_b 's advice and asked for info about mount -l
<lfaraone> persia: Although I just tested on OSX, and that behavior (light staying on) is completely normal on the proprietary OSs
<persia> Generally it's implemented in hardware or BIOS, rather than the OS.  Most workstations will provide power to USB when the power supply is on, even if no operating system has ever booted on the components, and the motherboard is powered down.  Laptops usually require the motherboard to be powered to provide USB power, although some will provide power when the motherboard is off if they are on AC.
<persia> That's part of why USB keyboards usually work before the OS is loaded (e.g. at the grub prompt).
<askand> is bug 3235 affecting the correct package?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 3235 in nautilus "Install Template Documents" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/3235
<persia> askand, The issue is that templates tend to be in user folders.  If you want to fix that bug, I recommend creating a blueprint for a structure by which there can be system installed templates in Nautilus (may exist already : I haven't investigated), and file bugs against packages that have document formats to have them provide templates to this system location, linked to the blueprint.
<patrickod> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=959350 I have apparently discovered a bug with my zonet PCI ethernet card
<patrickod> it shows up in ifconfig but it doesn't work
<patrickod> I know that the cable and the network are working perfectly as I have tested them with the onboard ethernet
<patrickod> any suggestions from anyone/
<patrickod> ?
<persia> patrickod, I have a USB ethernet interface like that.  Needs kernel drivers.
<patrickod> persia: have you any links?
<persia> patrickod, Sorry, no.
<hwilde> if it shows up in ifconfig doesn't it have drivers already
<persia> hwilde, but the drivers don't necessarily work completely.
<persia> hwilde, Basically, the kernel knows enough to know there is an interface there, but may not have enough information or firmware to actually send packets.
<hwilde> i've never seen an ethernet actually show up in ifconfig and not be usable
<hwilde> for me they just dont show up
<hwilde> if theres no drivers
<azimout> apart from new versions of some important core components (kernel, gnome, X, n-m), there are some new tools inside intrepid
<persia> patrickod, Best suggestion I have is to file a bug with the output of lspci -vvnn, and see if anything comes of it.
<patrickod> ok
<azimout> like the enhanced fast-user-switch applet, usb-creator and system-cleaner
<azimout> it is my opinion that we should give a higher priority into making sure these new tools (that will get a lot of publicity when intrepid comes out in 4 days) are as high-quality as possible
 * hwilde stares at azimout 
<azimout> so i invite anyone willing, to take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/system-cleaner
<azimout> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator
<azimout> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fast-user-switch-applet
<lfaraone> What's the package that automounts USB FS devices on insertion?
<persia> nautilus for Ubuntu Desktop/Ubuntu Mobile/Ubuntu Studio, thunar for Xubuntu/Ubuntu Mobile, I'm not sure for Ubuntu Server, Kubuntu, or Mythbuntu.
<persia> Err.  thunar for Xubuntu/Ubuntu MID
<lfaraone> Hey, does bug 288011 make sense to anyone?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 288011 in glibc "dns resolver does not support dnssec" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/288011
<persia> lfaraone, Looks like a refiling of another bug as a new bug in hopes that it gets more attention.  I forget to which bug it is a duplicate, but I think that if you check the log of this channel for the time that bug was filed, you will find discussion of the original bug.
<cypher1> persia, is it this one bug 242956 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242956 in openssh "Bind9 (8.04) not returning 'ad' flag when dnssec is enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/242956
<persia> Yeah.  That's it.
<d4rr3ll__> hi, this might be the wrong channel, but, I've just installed 8.10rc and it doesn't appear to have 'svk' in the package list, is this correct?
<stgraber> d4rr3ll__: svk - A Distributed Version Control System
<stgraber> it's in the package list
<d4rr3ll__> aptitude install svk tells me the package is broken
<crimsun> d4rr3ll__: note that it's in the universe component.
<crimsun> oh, due to libfile-temp-perl (> 0.17)
<d4rr3ll__> crimsun: yeah thats the error
<d4rr3ll__>   svk: Depends: libfile-temp-perl (> 0.17) which is a virtual package.
<crimsun> d4rr3ll__: please file a bug, and I'll take care of it
<d4rr3ll__> crimsun: will do
<d4rr3ll__> crimsun: svk bug filed #289623
<crimsun> d4rr3ll__: thanks
<d4rr3ll__> np
<liw> hi, could someone #285878 importance to be wishlist?
<persia> bug #285878
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285878 in system-cleaner "purge packages instead of remove" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285878
<persia> liw, done
<liw> persia, thank you
<liw> persia, could you change #285888 also to wishlist?
<persia> bug #285888
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285888 in system-cleaner "system-cleaner-gtk should just have an option to show obselete packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285888
<persia> liw, I'll encourage you to ask generally.  There's usually a lot of people here, and someone who can make that change (for whom it might be a more convenient time of day).
<liw> persia, you're right, sorry
<persia> No problems : I happen to be up anyway tonight.
<persia> What's the status for that one?
<persia> Incomplete/Confirmed/Triaged/Wontfix ?
<liw> "Triaged" sounds good to me
<persia> Done.
<liw> thanks again
<persia> On a completely different topic, did you have a chance to look at ubottu?
<liw> was that the ical parsing thing?
<persia> Yeah.
<liw> in that case, yes, I did. I did not figure out a solution (I found a minor unrelated buglet, but that's all), sorry to disappoint
<persia> No problem.  Just wanted to check because the news team asked me about it again.  Given the release pressure now, I'll probably try to find another volunteer in a few days.
<persia> stdin has the buglet hints and everything?
<liw> yeah
<persia> Thanks again for looking at it.
<liw> no problem
<tzn> hi guys
<tzn> ive got a small problem with one reported bug
<tzn> 289563
<tzn> user is suggesting adding dependency, but it should really recommend/suggest meta-package
<tzn> but there is no provides for burning software
<tzn> I think I should confirm this bug, am I right?
<azimout> bug #289563
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289563 in dvd95 "dvd95 should depend or at least recommend/suggest k3b" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289563
<azimout> yes, tzn, you did well to mark as confirmed
<azimout> i also marked as priority:low
<angusthefuzz> could someone take a look at 289621 and mark it medium, I believe it also should be triaged
<hggdh> bug 289621
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289621 in gnome-media "Sound Recorder - microphone recording regression in Intrepid Ibex" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289621
<hggdh> angusthefuzz, what led to to think it is traiged?
<hggdh> s/trai/tria/
<angusthefuzz> hggdh: I believe it is a genuine bug, judging by the number of duplicates.  Additionally, the debugging procedures specific to sound recording have been followed and I am confident it should be looked at by a dev
<hggdh> angusthefuzz, sounds good. Just checking ;-)
<hggdh> angusthefuzz, one think only -- usually is it not a good idea to provide debug data *outside* of launchpad
<angusthefuzz> hggdh: its actually nice for me to know that I am doing this correctly, as I have been pretty active triaging without much feedback
<angusthefuzz> hggdh: okay, I will pull in the attachment
<hggdh> angusthefuzz, thanks (I was preparing to do it)
<angusthefuzz> hggdh: done
<hggdh> angusthefuzz, you also checked https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems to verify all needed is in?
<angusthefuzz> hggdh: yes, this problem seems very specific and I believe it is within the gnome-sound-recording program, rather than alsa
<angusthefuzz> hggdh: and yes, the recommended info is attached
<hggdh> angusthefuzz, done. Thanks for helping
<angusthefuzz> thank you hggdh
<hggdh> my pleasure.
<RiotingPacifist> im having a problem with a usb device and  ohci_hcd , what project does it go under?
<persia> RiotingPacifist, ubuntu/linux
<RiotingPacifist> thx
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-10-19
<kamusin> How can I add a bug watch to a report like bug 183553
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 183553 in kguitar "kguitar crash when you open gp3 (guitarpro) file." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183553
<ari-tczew> hello
<ari-tczew> please review this bug #421684
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 421684 in linux "bluetooth send malformed files " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/421684
<Omar87> mzz, hi.
<Omar87> mzz, man, my problem is still refusing to go away.
<MTecknology> How can i deny a bug nomination?
<MTecknology> or reject*
<micahg> what do you mean MTecknology?
<MTecknology> like, if a bug is nominated for karmic, but it shouldn't be
<micahg> you need to be a core-dev I think
<lifeless> 'decline for'
<micahg> or some higher level than -control
<lifeless> and yes, its permission based. I think you need to be bug supervisor or driver.
<lifeless> possibly driver
<MTecknology> ok
<MTecknology> I'll just toss teh link in here
<MTecknology> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/405120
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 405120 in linux "resume from suspend doesn't work (powers off instead) for Acer Timeline 3810t/3410t" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<micahg> MTecknology: the nominate for release is for SRUs as well, so it might be valid
<MTecknology> oh, ok
<MTecknology> I need to read up on all of that more
<MTecknology> I just saw it and was curious if I could do it at all
<andre__> i installed ubuntu netbook remix 9.04 on a usb stick and booted it on a lenovo ideapad s12. when it comes to X the display goes nuts and is unreadible, when using the "Safe Graphics Mode" i end up with a blinking cursor before X starts. any ideas where to start debugging?
<andre__> (note: S12 has no cd drive, that's why)
<asac> andre__: i would suggest to try latest dailies of 9.10
<andre__> the beta? or are dailies available as img/iso files too?
<andre__> asac, ^
<asac> andre__: dailies are a better target
<asac> andre__: dailies should be available as isos
<andre__> any URL?
<andre__> problem is anyway that i have to convert them to be able to write them to a usb stick :-/
<asac> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook-remix/daily-live/
<asac> andre__: you can use usb-creator
<asac> usb-creator-gtk in karmic ... i think something like that exists for jaunty too
<andre__> thanks a lot. i will try
<davmor2> andre__: Sys->Admin->USB Startup Disk Creator
<andre__> thanks. crossing my fingers
<davmor2> andre__: if you have a windows machine also the app is on the iso
<andre__> i have a windows machine, but without a cd drive
<andre__> plus two linux machines, one with 9.10beta
<andre__> i'll try. thanks again
<MagicFab> Hi all. Can someone confirm this bug ? Rather easy to check/reproduce: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/dell/+bug/444147
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 444147 in brother-lpr-drivers-laser "Missing LPIA build of brother-* packages" [Undecided,New]
<MagicFab> (please)  :)
<bddebian> Boo
<hggdh> MagicFab: you did notice the package is not being built for LPIA, right?
<MagicFab> hggdh, yes, and that's the bug. Or if it's intended behavior, I don't get it.
<hggdh> I am guessing -- without going through the changelogs -- that LPIA was dropped. The question, I think, would be 'why'
<hggdh> hum. And we are at the same version since (at least) Hardy
<hggdh> MagicFab: it does not look like it ever was intended for LPIA
<MagicFab> hggdh, without as much as "confirmed" I don't stand much chance of getting anyone's attentio, do I ? :)
<hggdh> MagicFab: heh. I agree, will confirm
<MagicFab> that's why I want anyone to confirm it (as it's easily see they're missing, but not why)
<MagicFab> seen*
<hggdh> MagicFab: done
<MagicFab> :) tx
<hggdh> welcome
<MagicFab> I don't have high hopes but my wife does :) LPIA on her netbook is missing those drivers.
<hggdh> did you try to add LPIA, and build it?
<hggdh> (just in case it, ah, might work)
<hggdh> if it does so (against all my expectations), then you have a clear cut case
<hggdh> but then, my expectations are usually wrong ;-)
<hggdh> MagicFab: uh, this is ugly -- the package pretty much repackages a series of .debs, probably packaged elsewhere
<MagicFab> hggdh, not a builder myself, no.
<MagicFab> Yes, it's ugly but convenient non-free software repackaged. I'll probably sell the brother printer just because of that.
<MagicFab>   
<MagicFab> The HP 3035 mutlifunction seems like the perfect candidate.
<hggdh> MagicFab: no prob. But I think you will have to get to the source (brother?). I also have brother(s), but not on LPIA
<MagicFab> sorry 3055
<hggdh> yeah, just looked at the brother linux offerings, they do not say anything about LPIA
<MagicFab> I doubt they'll ever will.
<I7uoHeoka> i need a help. i'm russian. i can win iPod nano 8GB if you help me. please register and upload photo -> http://vk.com/reg1051946 . 14 users need. (sorry, my english is very bad)
<Pici> spam :(
<hggdh> heh
<chrisccoulson> can i win ipod nano too?
<chrisccoulson> oh, he left already
<micahg> no, you have to spam IRC channels to win :P
<hggdh> oh the other hand, I have a sansa fuze that does not mount on Karmic. Perhaps you might win it ;-)
<arand> I want to run apport-cli on a bug report and get out the files that are sent to launchpad without actaully sending them (no, apport unpack will not do it) Is this possible?
<MagicFab> arand, nasty but will work: file the bug report as private, then download the attachments ?
<arand> *Sigh, fair enough, petrol lights the candle...
<chrisccoulson> hggdh - could i ask a favour of you?:)
<chrisccoulson> would you mind closing gnome bug 596897 as resolved for me please?
<ubot4> Gnome bug 596897 in plugins "Ignores variants in $GDM_KEYBOARD_LAYOUT" [Major,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=596897
<chrisccoulson> i just committed pitti's patch and can't close the bug ;)
<hggdh> chrisccoulson: you commited to GIT upstream? Can I have a blurb?
<chrisccoulson> hggdh - http://git.gnome.org/cgit/gnome-settings-daemon/commit/?id=3d5189d3984980ec97d794f7bde6159bc97e1379
<hggdh> and close resolved/fixed, correct?
<chrisccoulson> hggdh - yes please:)
<hggdh> chrisccoulson: done, thank you
<chrisccoulson> hggdh - thank you!
<hggdh> yw
<arand> I am worrying about Bug #445067 Am I right in doing so? Should it be a higher prio? Should I poke maintainer?
<ubot4> arand: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<arand> Bug #284377 was the right one...
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 284377 in linux "No NET with 2.6.27: No buffer space available" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/284377
<arand> Aaargh, No it was https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/445067
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 445067 in ubiquity "ubiquity overwrites VBR of extended partition" [Undecided,New]
<Pres-Gas> I was wondering, is there a reason ubuquity no longer asks about the hardware clock and UTC in the karmic installer?
<micahg> can someone look at bug 417757 please? not quite sure what to do with it, but seems important
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 417757 in network-manager "[karmic regression] all network apps / browsers suffer from multi-second delays by default due to IPv6 DNS lookups" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/417757
<hggdh> |well, it is certainly an issue, so I would say at least confirmed
<hggdh> I am not sure, though, about the fix. Jeroen proposes a bypass that seems to work
<micahg> hggdh: you think it's kernel related?  I'm tempted to set to high...
<micahg> but would rather have it triaged by the appropriate team
<hggdh> no, I do not think it is kernel. Sounds network-related up and down
<hggdh> but a query to -kernel may clarify, just in case
<hggdh> micahg: I would say high is goof
<hggdh> good
<hggdh> micahg: jk- from -kernel does not think it is kernel-related. n-m sounds good, I think
<micahg> ok
<micahg> asac: mozilla-imagezoom ff3.0 only
<micahg> oops wrong channel :)
<hggdh> well, he got it, anyway ;-)
<bdmurray> hggdh: could you look at bug 394808?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 394808 in texinfo "info reader now chokes on tab characters in info files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/394808
<xteejx> hi all
<xteejx> bug 162579, can't find a duplicate, can someone help please :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 162579 in tracker "Eats CPU after DBus connection lost" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162579
<hggdh> bdmurray: will do
<micahg> bdmurray: I take it no meeting this month
<bdmurray> micahg: likely not is there something you wanted to discuss though?
<micahg> nah, it can wait till next month
<micahg> just want to make sure I don't miss it :)
<BUGabundo> evening
<xteejx> BUgabundo, hey
<BUGabundo> hey xteejx
<hggdh> bdmurray: bug 394808 is confirmed.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 394808 in texinfo "info reader now chokes on tab characters in info files" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/394808
<xteejx> Guys, what is pinentry used for and how do I invoke it to test bug 162585 in Karmic?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 162585 in pinentry "pinentry-gtk2 receives keystrokes even without focus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162585
<xteejx> BUGabundo: any ideas? ^ or hggdh
 * BUGabundo reads backlog
<BUGabundo> only know two
<BUGabundo> pineentry-qt and -gtk
<xteejx> pinentry-gtk2 :)
<xteejx> what does it do?
<hggdh> pineentry is used to enter passphrase for PGP/GNUpg keys
<xteejx> ahhh, is it a standard part of ubuntu?
<hggdh> it is a fallback if the seahorse interface is not working, I believe
<xteejx> oh...i'm trying to invoke it to test the above bug in karmic
<xteejx> i don't want to keep asking other people to test it if i can do it myself :)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<xteejx> i tried running pinentry-gtk-2 from terminal it basically just asks me what i want to do lol
<BUGabundo> behare!!!
<BUGabundo> you can lock access to your system
<hggdh> you can try to rename seahorse-agent, and do something that will ask for your SSH passphrase
<BUGabundo> I had a bug on kde apps, where pineentry would go into background
<BUGabundo> and I would lose control of the keyboard
<BUGabundo> luckyly it was fixed
<hggdh> sounds similar to the one xteejx is working on, BUGabundo
<xteejx> it does
<BUGabundo> humm??
<BUGabundo> but its from interpid!!
<xteejx> only this bug report says that pinentry steals window focus completely
<BUGabundo> I "fix" it temporarily by using -gtk instead
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> that is what happened to me
<BUGabundo> but on background
<xteejx> but everything you typed still went into it?
<BUGabundo> no way to TYPE into it
<xteejx> ahhhh reversed ;)
<xteejx> from bug report "If a pinentry dialog pops up, it takes all keystrokes."
<hggdh> maxb: ping
<xteejx> pong lol
<hggdh> hum. Bad DNS resulution ;-)
<xteejx> hahaha :P
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> xteejx: humm let me think
<BUGabundo> I remember it taking input, but not accepting it!!!
<BUGabundo> ohhh
<BUGabundo> one more thing
<BUGabundo> this only happen if I had ANY windows in FULL screen mode
<BUGabundo> not if the were all in regular windowed mode
<xteejx> ahh i see
<BUGabundo> but I used to get it *a lot*
<BUGabundo> causei used Kmail in full scree
<BUGabundo> since I had a 12" lcd
<BUGabundo> so when I was going to reply to an email, and pineentry asked for my PGP pass
<BUGabundo> I would loose control , and had to force reboot
<BUGabundo> since I couldn't even go to TTY to kill gdm :(
<xteejx> sounds VERY much like this bug report, total system failure
<BUGabundo> so it's a serious regression
<xteejx> definitely
<xteejx> High or critical?
<xteejx> i put high
<hggdh> yeah
<BUGabundo> depends on many users are affected by it
<BUGabundo> medium for sure, since it
<BUGabundo> takes user control
<BUGabundo> HIGH if it affects a great deal of users
<BUGabundo> plus we are on pre-RC
<BUGabundo> which would escalete it
<hggdh> it has the potential of being nasty
<xteejx> thats what i'm thinking
<BUGabundo> xteejx: mind finding my old one, and see if anything usefull is in there?
<xteejx> could easily become a MAJOR problem
<xteejx> i don't know your LP lol
<xteejx> i'm off for a minute anyway, will dc while i take laptop upstairs brb
<BUGabundo> errr
<BUGabundo> how hard can " BUGabundo " be ?!
 * hggdh refuses to bite
<xteejx> back
<BUGabundo> xteejx: (10:56:17 PM) freenode: how hard can " BUGabundo " be ?!
 * xteejx is confused
<xteejx> i read that bug report wrong, its not a potential disaster :) it just steals keystrokes, you can still esc out of it (i think) will deal with it tomorrow, am tired
<xteejx> i set it medium anyway
<BUGabundo> ESC never worked for me :(
<xteejx> hmm
<xteejx> like i say i'll leave it til tomorrow, unless you want to take it over BUGabundo, you've encoutered this before, you're probably better looking at it than me :D
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> to busy already
<BUGabundo> thanks for the offer
<xteejx> lol
<xteejx> well i'm gonna leave you guys to it must get a lot of beauty sleep in :P
<xteejx> night all
<BUGabundo> guys
<BUGabundo> anyone has the wiki pages that dtchen has been writing to help triagers and users debug PA and alsa bugs?
<BUGabundo> !audio
<BUGabundo> !PA
<ubot4> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ubot4> Factoid 'PA' not found
<BUGabundo> bah ALSA??? bad bot
<BUGabundo> !pulseaudio
<ubot4> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<BUGabundo> not that one either
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-10-20
 * BUGabundo $ rsync -av --deleteafter /home/BUGabundo /media/bed/
<jbuncher> Has anyone been affected by Bug #449888?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 449888 in network-manager-applet "[karmic] network manager gnome does not remember wpa enterprise hidden network passwords over reboot, need to re-create network profile each time." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/449888
<jjesse> yes but just updated my system and not haaving that problem
<jbuncher> jjesse, what are you running?
<jjesse> jbuncher: dell mini 9 w/ the broadcom driver
<jjesse> i was having some problems with WPA enterprise and WPA regular and now after updates it seems to be better
<jbuncher> jjesse, I meant what release, but that's my fault for not clarifying.
<thekorn> good morning
<shankhs> hi i just joined the ubuntu bug squad... and waiting for a mentor any suggestions?
<micahg> have you read the wiki page on how to triage yet, shankhs?
<shankhs> micahg: ya i read the process of triaging?
<shankhs> anybody online?
<shankhs> \quit
<maxb> hggdh: (rather delayed) pong
<d3xter> hey guys
<d3xter> my laptop hotkeys doesnt work under 9.10, should i file a bug against hal or devicekit-power?
<dns53> bulletproof x does not seem to work, where should i file a bug?
<joaopinto> dns53, is that related to /etc/gdm/failsafeXServer ?
<dns53> yes, bullet proof x is suppose to be a feature that has been in the last few releases where it will try and start x, if that fails it will start x with fail-safe options
<joaopinto> x11-common might be a good option
<dns53> in my case i did not have the nvidia kernel driver in my system (got broken somehow) and x would crash because it could not use the proprietary drivers
<joaopinto> there have been some major changes to the boot process, X is started earlier, I am not sure bulletproof was covered
<dns53> yeah it does not seem to be
<dns53> is there a way of attaching specific log files with apport instead of the previous one?
<dns53> is there a manual process to file bugs, the log files sent i need is from 2 reboots ago not the previous log file
<joaopinto> dns53, ubuntu-bug should redirect you to the link for the bug report
<dns53> yes but i will have log files where everything is working, so can i remove them when filing the bug?
<joaopinto> yes
<joaopinto> well, or at least attach the relevant ones
<d3xter> my laptop hotkeys doesnt work under 9.10, should i file a bug against hal or devicekit-power?
<joaopinto> d3xter, there is something on the release notes about hal being dropped and how it would affect hotkeys setups
<d3xter> joaopinto: ok, thx
<bddebian> Boo
<d3xter> joaopinto: in the technicaloverview it says, that laptop hotkeys has been moved to devicekit-power/disks or udev
<hggdh> maxb: re. bug 394808 -- I do not have the issue when running info GIT
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 394808 in texinfo "info reader now chokes on tab characters in info files" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/394808
<maxb> hggdh: That is excellent news
<maxb> I was attempting to debug recently, but got rather lost
<hggdh> maxb: the problem now is finding what fixed it... the version we ship is the last official version, and it is from 2008
<hggdh> there are a lot of commits in between :-(
<maxb> We could go the other way and try to find out what broke it
<hggdh> yes, git bisect could help
<hggdh> or one of the 7 patches we ship with it
<hggdh> and I specially wonder about ./patches/fix-direntry
<maxb> hggdh: It's not in series
<hggdh> duh. Should have looked at it :-(
<hggdh> well, it *may* be one to look at, or search on git...
<maxb> It seems unlikely - surely the makeinfo code isn't involved in display?
<hggdh> no, it is not -- it worked on GIT, without re-gen. So it has to be something on display/window
 * maxb sets some bisecting going, then
<hggdh> and I will have a look at changes to window.c
<shankhs> i am new to ubuntu bugs help reqd please!
<shankhs> dont know where to start there are lots of bugs which one to go for first?
<hggdh> shankhs: please read the topic -- it points to some very good links
<hggdh> shankhs: see, for starters, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<shankhs> hggdh: I have read that one and I have joined the bugsquad but if you can help me to chose any package to begin with , i will really be grateful. I am programming in c and c++ for 3 years now.
<hggdh> shankhs: the easiest way is try to find a package you are familiar with -- like something you use. Then start looking at bugs for this package
<hggdh> shankhs: please keep in mind that this is *triaging*, not (necessarily) fixing
<shankhs> hggdh: there are thousands of apps and their bugs reported can you suggest any app which is written in C so that its easy to understand and debug for a beginner like me.
<hggdh> shankhs: what do you run (Gnome, XFCE, KDE), and what version (Ubuntu 9.04, 8.10, etc)?
<hggdh> also, please keep in mind that *before* a bug can be fixed, it must be verified to be a real bug
<maxb> hggdh: Bisection results: breakage introduced by the series of 4 changesets beginning with 45badbea, which really represent a single logical changeset.
<hggdh> so before 4.1.3
 * maxb commences bisection for the fix
<shankhs> hggdh: i use Gnome ubuntu 9.04
<hggdh> maxb, I am sort of worried -- there are many updates to gnulib in between...
<hggdh> shankhs: are you familiar with Gnome programming?
<shankhs> GTK yeah a bit (never developed a huge application using GTK)
<shankhs> hggdh: only small ones
<shankhs> hggdh: fo fun
<hggdh> shankhs: please first get familiar with the bug work process -- see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/KnowledgeBase
<hggdh> shankhs: then look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures, and try one of the packages there
<hggdh> if you do not feel comfortable with one, move to another
 * hggdh booted up a Windows box that has been one year down -- amazing number of HUGE patches to be applied
<shankhs> hggdh: thanx for the help
<hggdh> shankhs: we will be here, so please ask if you have doubts
<shankhs> hggdh: yeah thanx once again
<Abhlash> hi
<Abhlash> every one busy
<Abhlash> ?
<Abhlash> I think i got a bug in the koala beta 9.10, I am not sure how to report that
<Abhlash> can any one please help me
<hggdh> Abhlash: what happens?
<hggdh> and patience helps ;-)
<Abhlash> I have enabled the root user in my system, and
<Abhlash> suppose I use the switch user and then again login as a normal user
<Abhlash> then as the normal user I am trying to shutdown the system
<Abhlash> ubuntu tells me that to do that I mus enter the admin password, as some one is already in the system
<hggdh> so?
<Abhlash> now I am pressing the cancel button instead of entering the password
<Abhlash> what i can see is i am back in my root desk
<Abhlash> did I confuse you on this?
<hggdh> not really. Just a bit. BUT...
<hggdh> (1) you should *never* *ever* log in to X under root;
<Abhlash> yes I know that
<Abhlash> but we can definitely use it, I dont want to type in sudo before every command that I execute
<hggdh> (2) so you (1) logged in as root; (2) switched over to a new login, and logged in as a normal user; (3) tried to shutdown;
<Abhlash> yes, exactly
<hggdh> (4) cancelled the authentication (due to another user logged in);l (5) was thrown back into the first login
<hggdh> correct?
<Abhlash> yes.. exactly
<hggdh> Abhlash: just a comment -- and I am a very experienced *IX person: login as root is bad. Really bad. You do not need it.
<hggdh> Abhlash: back to your issue. Please create a new user account -- call it test, for example --; try again your scenario without root (using the new user account and your user account
<Abhlash> ok.. I will disable it .. :) (experience always counts)
<Abhlash> ok.. I will try and get back..
<hggdh> and, anyway, you can always 'sudo -i'...
<Abhlash> I will be back hggdh, I am trying what you have said now
<hggdh> k
<Abhlash> Hi Hggdh
<hggdh> I am here
<Abhlash> Me just tried it, now I know why I was being logged into the root user :)
<Abhlash> I will disable root right now :P
<hggdh> Abhlash: what you mean by 'disable root right now'?
<Abhlash> hmm I will disable my root login and use normal user
<Abhlash> login to work
<hggdh> all you need is *NOT USE IT*
<shankhs> hggdh: the scenario given by Abhlash isn't bug! why?
<shankhs> please i am a noob here
<hggdh> shankhs: I do not know if it is a bug or not, not yet. cancelling the dialog should not drop to the previous session
<hggdh> I just wanted to know if being root had anything to do with it
<Abhlash> I think its x who plays the trick
<hggdh> probably, yes
<Abhlash> In X root user can never lock his screen, its some security issue(I am not sure why it do not allow..) but it will not allows
<shankhs> Abhlash: I think X does not allow lock screen being root because root login is supposed to be in case of high emergency
<Abhlash> Yup , I guess you are correct..
<shankhs> Abhlash: and X advises to get out of root login as soon as i possible.
<Abhlash> yah, I had been always using the root login..  I will not use it further..
<hggdh> this warning is due to the fact that it is a big security issue
<shankhs> Abhlash: Probhibiting lock screen in root login is X's way of telling "get the hell out of here as soon as possible" ;)
<hggdh> one important point in having normal user accounts is to minimise the risk of an user error impacting the whole system
<Abhlash> I am the only user, thas why I was using the root login..
<Abhlash> any way.. so we guess that this one is not a bug?
<hggdh> Abhlash: still shounds weird
<shankhs> Abhlash: i think it is
<hggdh> s/sho/so/
<hggdh> so it is worth opening a bug on it. Describe what happened, and your tests
<Abhlash> yah.. I tried to do it.. But i cant add a new bug in launchpad..
<shankhs> hggdh: pretty interesting one and I am sure this is going to attract a lot of moral lectures
<Abhlash> I cant find the exact links
<Abhlash> to report the bug
<hggdh> oh yes. :-)
<shankhs> Abhlash: do you have a LP account
<Abhlash> yes shanks I do have one
<shankhs> go to https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<shankhs> and please search if anyone has filed similar bug
<Abhlash> thanks doing it now :)
<shankhs> Abhlash: use apport to get system information and I think xorg conf file can also be helpful
<Abhlash> ;)
<maxb> hggdh: I have isolated the fix :-)
<Omar87> mzz, Hi
<Omar87> mzz, can you help me?
<Omar87> mzz, I just want to know how to disable kms.
<hggdh> maxb: could you add a blurb on what you found, beefing up the debdiff?
<maxb> ?
<hggdh> on the texinfo bug, I mean
<maxb> Yes, but I'm not sure what to say other than: Basic programming bug - fixed upstream - cherrypicked.
<hggdh> :-) ah well. Good enough, then
<Omar87> maxb, I have a problem with Karmic, it keeps crashing and logging out.
<Omar87> maxb, I asked for help here days ago and they told me it has to do with my Radeon card.
<hggdh> maxb: I subscribed the main sponsors
<Omar87> So the solution was to either install kernel version 2.6.32 or to disable something called radeon-kms (et. al).
<Omar87> Can you help me please?
<d3xter> hey guys
<d3xter> can someone look through my feature-request and maybe confirm it? :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-applet/+bug/456394
<ubot4> d3xter: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<hggdh> d3xter: the best place for this feature request would be http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<d3xter> hggdh: oh ok, then i will post it there :)
<hggdh> d3xter: thank you
<d3xter> hggdh: is it possible to mark this bug as invalid?
<hggdh> d3xter: yes, you yourself can do it (or I can do it, as you prefer)
<d3xter> hggdh: oh well, i found it thanks :)
<hggdh> d3xter: welcome
<del_diablo> Anybody reported any bugs the last few hours?
<Pici> I'm sure many people have.
<del_diablo> K
<del_diablo> then its my net
<jarnos> There are many bugs titled "WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.31/kernel/power/suspend_test.c:52 suspend_test_finish+0x80/0x90()" although search does not find them.
<jarnos> This finds some: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=WARNING+52+suspend_test_finish&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<zorael> Is it impossible to add to the packages a launchpad bug affects without confirming that it's been registered upstream? I get to a page that asks me to enter the upstream bug URL, and upstream bug contact, or a choice saying "I just know it's known upstream"
<zorael> an*
<micahg> hggdh: is a package not being able to be installed a critical bug?
<hggdh> micahg: no, unless it is a critical package
<micahg> ok
<hggdh> zorael: can you please re-state your question? I am not sure I follow
<zorael> hggdh: I have a launchpad bug (415023) that also affects kdebase-workspace, so I want to add that to the packages/projects the bug affects. But when I click "also affects projects" and go through the wizard, I come to a page that assumes the bug is known upstream ("enter URL of upstream bug" / "enter upstream bug contact" / "I just know it's known upstream"), but I don't know if it's known upstream. I can't find it on the upstream
<zorael> bug tracker.
<hggdh> bug 415023
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 415023 in gnome-power-manager "brightness is broken on MSI WIND U100" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/415023
<micahg> zorael: most likely just a langauge issue
<zorael> micahg: English though ; /
<micahg> you should select the last one
<zorael> micahg: roger
<micahg> and it'll open the upstream task
<micahg> zorael: you can file a bug for LP
<hggdh> zorael -- "also affects distribution"
<micahg> zorael: https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/
<hggdh> "also affects package" is for upstream, "also affects distribution/packages" is for local
<micahg> but hggdh is right, you want to select distro, not project
<zorael> hggdh, micahg: doh, I added it as a project; should I remove it?
<hggdh> but it is really confusing...
<hggdh> zorael: you cannot remove it. I marked it invalid (and you can also do the same, BTW)
<zorael> hggdh: I see it, thanks :3
<hggdh> welcome. Thank you for helping out
<BUGabundo> boas noites
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-10-21
 * BUGabundo $ echo sleep > /proc/sys/human/BUGabundo; reboot
<thekorn> good morning
<shankhs> hi referring the bug #456986, it says the bug is in gnome-terminal. How to check if its in kernel or gnome?
<shankhs> the bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/456986
<micahg> shankhs: the bug has already been converted to a question
<shankhs> yes i read it
<shankhs> i am asking how to find the real problem looking at the dependencies given in the text files?
<micahg1> shankhs: that bug has already been dealt with
<micahg1> shankhs: the dependencies are just to make sure that up-to-date versions of dependencies ar eused
<shankhs> \quit
<zul> is it possible to get a server testcase added?
<davmor2> zul: is it an official test?
<zul> davmor2: yes its UpgradeServer there is a page for it already but its not on the tracker
<zul> and the test needs to be updated
<davmor2> zul: things like that will be better asked on #ubuntu-testing where it will be seen by the right people I'll fire it off over there for you now
<zul> k thanks
<zul> ill go over there as well
<dconlon> Hi just installed Karmic and can't boot with an xorg.conf file in place. Known issue?
<davmor2> dconlon: Why do you need an xorg.conf file?
<dconlon> I don't. It is a fresh install of karmic from the beta, there is an xorg.conf there. If I delete it I can boot into X, then if I reboot it doesnt work as something has created it again.
<Omar87> Hi all.
<Omar87>  I have a problem with Karmic, it keeps crashing and logging out.
<Omar87> Can anybody please help me??
<Omar87> anyone?
<dconlon> @davmor2 I have a recovery console on the box now to help debug this issue. Three other people here in my office have the same issue. All the same hardware, Dell machines with intel onboard and ati cards in the pciexpress slots.
<davmor2> dconlon: pass, I'm afraid.  Seems very odd though.
<dconlon> @davmor2 there a better place to go to get help?
<davmor2> dconlon: Have you had a look for a bug on launchpad yet?  second to that try #ubuntu+1
<dconlon> @davmor2 looked and there are a few bugs that look the same but all are reported as closed.
<dconlon> the info in launchpad bugs is at best 'confused'
<davmor2> dconlon: The best thing to do then is try #ubuntu+1
<dconlon> @davmor2 cheers
<davmor2> dconlon: this might help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Debugging
<Omar87> Can someone help me please?
<Omar87>  I have a problem with Karmic, it keeps crashing and logging out.
<Omar87> The problem seems to be between my Radeon graphics card and Kernel 2.6.31
<Omar87> I'm not sure how to solve it, some people here told me to upgrade kernel 2.6.32, but I don't know how to do that safely.
<Omar87> Can anyone here please help me?
<dconlon> @davmor2 Ok I have exhausted ubuntu+1 and the X debugging guide; any other destinations?
<davmor2> dconlon: you have run dist-upgrade on this box I'm assuming?
<dconlon> yeah
<dconlon> logging in remotely seems to show the X-server spinning at 100% cpu
<dconlon> can't get much out of it
<dconlon> @davmor2 back to Jaunty for me, cheers for the help
<davmor2> dconlon: you could try a live desktop of the latest iso
<davmor2> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<davmor2> dconlon: try that see if live runs correctly
<dconlon> The live cd works fine, but an install doesn't
<wild_oscar> hey! does bug triage only happens on thursdays? I am the original poster of bug 456238 and want to help out in whichever way I can
<wild_oscar> (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/postfix/+bug/456238 )
<ubot4> wild_oscar: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 456238 in postfix "empty message-id, no date in Evolution MUA" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<davmor2> dconlon: there shouldn't be any difference.  Oh hang on are  you enabling the fglrx drivers?
<dconlon> @davmor2: I tried that during one reboot. Are there known issues with the fglrx drivers?
<dconlon> @davmor2 The issues seems to be independent though, but related to the fact I have the onboard intel card and an ati card
<davmor2> dconlon: Is the intel card completely disabled in the bios?
<dconlon> @davmor2: The junk-y dell bios has two options 'auto' - which says it uses the add-in card only and another option that seems to try the add-in card first then fall back
<dconlon> @davmor2 it is currently set to auto, and the output is initially coming out of the ati card. It briefly shows the ubuntu logo but then 'fades to black'
<davmor2> dconlon: Ah and then no xsplash or gdm?
<dconlon> @davmor2 Yes that would be it
<davmor2> dconlon: boot up keeping your finger on shift.  When the grub menu comes up hit e on the ubuntu entry.  Try removing the word splash and the hit ctrl-x
<dconlon> @davmor2 Ok having done this, I get the same.
<davmor2> dconlon: what shows up in the terminal now?
<dconlon> @davmor2 I'm currently looking at a blank screen, can't change to a VT either
<davmor2> dconlon: That sounds like a bug I thought was fixed.
<dconlon> @davmor2 From the recovery console earlier I did an apt-get update then apt-get upgrade, it shows no further updates
<davmor2> dconlon: in devel releases always use dist-upgrade it will mode config files that could be the issue
<dconlon> @davmor2 Shall try that, 1 sec
<davmor2> dconlon: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dconlon> @davmor2 That has no effect as there are no packages to upgrade
<davmor2> dconlon: try asking on #ubuntu-devel (they might help but are very busy).
<dconlon> @davmor2 Do you know which bug number you think this looks like?
<davmor2> dconlon: not of hand no
<ikt> loving these 90MB apport reports
<dconlon> titpoRu
<shankhs> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/457001 is a geniune bug and can be easily seen.Is anyone working on it?
<shankhs> Can I confirm it?
<ubot4> shankhs: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<shankhs> is anybody home?
<greg-g> shankhs: if A) you did not report the bug and B) you can rerpduce the issue then yes, you can confirm it
<greg-g> shankhs: and you can tell if anyone is working on the bug or not by the status of the bug, in this case, it appears not (and it was only reported 9 hours ago, btw)
<shankhs> greg-g: I was able to reproduce it . Actually the bug can be seen(!) by anybody,its a translation bug.
<greg-g> shankhs: not for me as I don't have that locale installed, but yes, it is easy to confirm
<shankhs> greg-g: I am kinda new to this business so pardon me if I am asking too much...
<greg-g> shankhs: no problem
<hggdh> shankhs: BTW, whenever you change the status of a bug, please add a comment on why you did it. This helps later on
<shankhs> hggdh: yeah I am currently writing it
<hggdh> thank you
<shankhs> there are some bugs which say the some app(say app ABC) crashes the OS.How do you reproduce such bugs?
<shankhs> do you take chances or use some another system(not the work system as it may contain important stuffs) to do such testing.
<greg-g> shankhs: you can install virtualbox, which enables you to run a "Virtual Machine" on your computer so you don't lose information/crash your real system
<shankhs> greg-g: ok tahnx
<shankhs> *thanx
<shankhs> Is requesting for a feature also considered as a bug?!
<shankhs> refer to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/456605
<ubot4> shankhs: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<greg-g> shankhs: it is a bug, and should be marked as "wishlist" if it is a feature request. Also, most importantly, it should be forwarded upstream to the actual developers of the software
<shankhs> greg-g: thats great thanx greg-g once again but how to forward to the upstream developer?
<greg-g> shankhs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Upstream/GNOME is a good example (and is applicable to empathy)
<greg-g> shankhs: also, there is a ton of documentation here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<shankhs> actually i found that bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/456605 is duplicate of  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/304889 ... so was little curious
<ubot4> shankhs: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<shankhs> well thanx i will read them
<hggdh> is LP really slow, or do I have a local issue?
<greg-g> hggdh: kinda slow. my co-worker also mentioned that ubuntu.com's keyserver was not responding
<hggdh> ugh!
<greg-g> hggdh: yeah, and yesterday ubuntu.com and LP weren't even responding
<hggdh> so we are a bit better off today, I guess ;-)
<greg-g> I hope that means there is just a ton of testing going on so people are hammering the servers updating their isos :)
<andres_> Hi, I've just intalled 9.10 beta in spanish and found some untranslated strings in the introductory slide show; where should I report them?
<greg-g> hmm, what is that package called again?
<hggdh> debian-installer?
<hggdh> pedro_: ping?
<BUGabundo> olá
<hacktick1> boa
<BUGabundo> ola hacktick1
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-10-22
<BUGabundo> boa noite. bed time
<obrowny> I would like to report a bug with my soundcard but I don't know to which package it is related to
<obrowny> Sorry I found out it is alsa-base thanks
<wild_oscar> hi
<wild_oscar> can someone close bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/postfix/+bug/456238 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 456238 in postfix "empty message-id, no date in Evolution MUA" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<wild_oscar> well, I changed it to *invalid*
<Hellgineer> hi everyone
<matti> Hi Hellgineer
<Hellgineer> I had a bug with no sound on an HP Mini 1030CA with Ubuntu 9.04
<Hellgineer> Upgraded to Karmic beta
<Hellgineer> Sound didn't work
<Hellgineer> I did the update with alsa in the update manager
<Hellgineer> Rebooted
<Hellgineer> Now it works
<Hellgineer> I'd like to thanks those who worked on this
<davmor2> Hellgineer: Probably dtchen :)
<Hellgineer> dtchen: If you are the one who work on this, seriously, thank you!
<wild_oscar> wow, hug day is working!
<Hellgineer> lol
<Hellgineer> I think not enough credit are given to those guys. When something doesn't work, the OS is a piece of garbage, when it then works, it's about time... on a free a OS... yeah right
<Laibsch> My browser crashes, apport collects the data, sends it to LP.  And then browser crashed again.  Is there a way to see what data I've uploaded under my account to LP that has not yet been made into a proper ticket?
<Laibsch> Or does apport log the URL I need to go to somewhere?
<Laibsch> brb
<ikt> looks like an easy fix for a package
<ikt> but there is no merging or syncing because rc is today?
<ikt> <Hellgineer> I think not enough credit are given to those guys. When something doesn't work, the OS is a piece of garbage, when it then works, it's about time... on a free a OS... yeah right <- that depends who you talk to
<RoadRunnR> hi, anyone here that could help with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash/+bug/453330 ???
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 453330 in bash "[Karmic] pipes are somewhat brocken" [Undecided,New]
<RoadRunnR> this really stops me from build openwrt on my karmic installation :-(
<hggdh> RoadRunnR: you may want to state what shell you are running
<RoadRunnR> bash, was filed against bash anyway
<RoadRunnR> but, thinking of it, i'll install tcsh and retest
<RoadRunnR> tcsh shows the same behavior, the "tar tvzf - < data.tar.gz ; echo $?" sample even returns with: Broken pipe
<hggdh> have you tried --to-command?
<RoadRunnR> but what is really is that "strace -o f1 -f tar tvzf - < data.tar.gz" works without the error, and all exit codes according to the trace are 0
<hggdh> RoadRunnR: also, I just ran your demo -- it worked
<RoadRunnR> like this 'tar --to-command="cat > t1" -xzf - < data.tar.gz' ?  that works ok
<RoadRunnR> hggdh: 64bit or 32bit system?
<hggdh> 64
<RoadRunnR> very strange, i have two karmic boxes, both aborting
<hggdh> RoadRunnR: yes, to-command like you show
<hggdh> CNR, sorry. If you are running up-to-date Karmic (I am), then it may be something environmental
<RoadRunnR> mhh, i'm going to install a new kvm image to see if i can reproduce it...
<hggdh> RoadRunnR: I marked it Incomplete, waiting for your tests. I wonder about the existence of an option to *pipe* output
<RoadRunnR> hggdh: not sure what you mean with '*pipe* output', but i discovered this problem in the middle of a much longer pipe, also it only works with that specific tgz archive, others are fine
<hggdh> my point is there would not be an option (--to-command) to pipe output if there were no problems -- ever -- using standard '|'
<hggdh> but, then, I am no expert on 'tar'
<RoadRunnR> --to-command only works when extracting data, for the 't' option, it actually does nothing
<hggdh> ah
<mrand> !pa
<ubot4> Factoid 'pa' not found
<mrand> !pulseaudio
<ubot4> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<bddebian> Boo
<blueglasses> while using skype, gnome has restarted, error on cups
<ccheney> anyone know how to fix https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org so that it points to the right upstream, someone thought it would be funny to break it
<ccheney> do i just need to modify the current link for karmic to fix it?
<ccheney> and is there anyway to find out who the joker was to get him reprimanded?
<ccheney> ah just deleting the link fixed it back to what it should be
<hggdh> ccheney: you can loog at the log -- but LP devel changed the way to get to it...
<ccheney> hggdh: it appears jcastro tracked it down and will be contacting the person
<hggdh> cool
<ccheney> luckily he only changed a few packages (10+)
<hggdh> yeah, so far
<jcastro> I saw one on evo and thought it was an isolated incident
<hggdh> now it is getting personal -- even evo?
<micahg> hggdh: now at 71k+ bugs
<jcastro> hggdh: ccheney: ok found the guy, he's just confused, I fixed all but one
<Ueland> *test*
<fasthans> hello. I have a feature/bug question
<hggdh> fasthans: just present your feature/bug question, and (hopefully) someone will look at it
<fasthans> ok. tks.
<fasthans> if you click on the menu and go deeper into a submenu and then right click the submenu then you have the option of adding the complete menu as a drawer.
<fasthans> this works ok, but the sorting of the icons within the drawer is exactly upside-down to the one in the menu. is this a feature or a bug?
<hggdh> fasthans: sounds like a bug
<fasthans> it got me confused the first time, because you get used to the sequence in the menu and then in the drawer it's the other way around.
<hggdh> it may even be a feature, but it would be (in my humble view) very misguided
<fasthans> ok. so I will enter it as a bug. tks for your help.
<FuturePilot> can someome maybe help me to get the ball rolling on this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/440059 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 440059 in linux "USB hard drive not remounted after resume from suspend" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> boas noites
<hggdh> BUGabundo, micahg: do you run Evo on Karmic?
<BUGabundo> no
<hggdh> ah well. Generic, then: I need some volunteers for a quick test on Evolution Karmic. Anybody willing?
<micahg> hggdh: no
<ycy_> hi there
<ycy_> I upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and screen is no longer showing the bottom bar with all the info
<ycy_> what should I do? I think it's a bug related to screen-profiles
<hggdh> ycy, IIRC, the 'byobu' package replaces screen
<hggdh> ycy_: ^^^
<ycy_> hggdh: you are right. in fact, screen is just a metapackage that I already installed with byobu
<ycy_> my problem is solved IF i launch byobu (the bottom info bar is visible)
<ycy_> however if i launch screen the bar is no longer shown
<ycy_> by the way, i'll use byobu from now on
<ycy_> :( i liked the name screen
<ycy_> byobu is so... ugly :)
<hggdh> ycy_: yes, byobu now gets the fancy profiles
<hggdh> I really do not know what it means, if any ;-)
<ycy_> the fancy profiles are cool!
<ycy_> byobu is a japanese term
<ycy_> thank you hggdh
<hggdh> welcome
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-10-23
<jolish_> Hello!
<jolish_> ô_O
<jolish_> anybody?
<micahg> jolish_: how can we help you?
<jolish_> oh hi!! I just joined the BugSquad team on launchpad
<micahg> great
<jolish_> I'd like to help... what should I do next?
<micahg> have you read the documentation on how to triagE?
<jolish_> I'm about to
<micahg> ok, why don't you read through that first
<jolish_> ok :)
<micahg> then we can talk about how you'd like to help :)
<jolish_> great
<greg-g> jolish_: welcome to the team, feel free to get started with whatever task fancies you, and ask questions here
<jolish_> thank you!
<on3_g> <0/
<jolish_> hi!
<jolish_> micahg: sorry for taking so long
<micahg> no probelm
<jolish_> so, I'd like to fix bugs... but I'm not familiar with any package nor I know which one to choose
<jolish_> maybe I should start Triaging and move later to code.
<micahg> well, triaging is gathering all the information for a problem so the developer can fix
<micahg> we don't "fix" bugs here
<micahg> we triage
<micahg> the developers fix the bugs
<micahg> I mean specifically in this channel and this team
<micahg> so, jolish_, what apps do you use?
<micahg> it helps to have a baseline understanding of the app you are triaging
<micahg> so you know what's expected and what's not
<micahg> jolish_: I hope I didn't scare you
<jolish_> lols nope, im thinking how to answer
<micahg> ok
<jolish_> I dont install a lot of software
<micahg> that's ok
<jolish_> Firefox 3.5
<micahg> ok
<jolish_> emesene as MSN client
<jolish_> Compiz config manager
<jolish_> umm google desktop
<jolish_> open office
<micahg> ok, so choose one of those and go to the bugs section in launchpad for that package
<jolish_> ok, lets say emesene
<micahg> ok
<micahg> doyou know where to find the bugs?
<jolish_> as said in the how to triage document
<jolish_> umm now I cant find it
<micahg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/emesene
<jolish_> ok, thanks
<micahg> so, you want to choose a new bug to start
<jolish_> yup
<jolish_> a "new" bug?
<micahg> yes, one with a status of new
<jolish_> ok
<jolish_> ok, its a bug about colors in nicknames
<micahg> ok which bug?
<jolish_> and I see its a suggestion
<jolish_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/emesene/+bug/291796
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 291796 in emesene "Hard to read nick colour using dark themes" [Undecided,New]
<jolish_> that one
<micahg> ok, which version of Ubuntu are you on?
<micahg> indeed
<micahg> so, suggestions are generally marked wishlist
<micahg> but you need to make sure they are valid still
<jolish_> im using Jaunty
<micahg> so you have pretty much the same version as the reporter
<micahg> the problem is that 1.5 is in karmic
<micahg> do you have virtualbox or another virtualization environment installed?
<jolish_> Well the reporter uses ubuntu 8.10
<jolish_> with emesene 1.0.1-1
<micahg> yes, but we don't release new features into old releases
<jolish_> XD
<micahg> this might be classified as a bug, idk
<jolish_> i have VMware installed
<micahg> ok, do you have a karmic desktop cd you can load up in VMWare?
<jolish_> not yet
<micahg> iso?
<jolish_> nope...
<micahg> well, you can either try to duplicate yourself on a live cd, or ask the reporter to test on a live cd
<micahg> or rather duplicate the issue, not yourself :)
<jolish_> umm why do you think its a bug?
<micahg> well, if the text isn't visible with a certain theme that might constitute a bug
<micahg> idk
<micahg> that's what I meant when I said it helps to have a baseline understanding of how the app should work (I don't in this case)
<micahg> bcurtiswx: do you use emesene?
<jolish_> yes i do
<jolish_> lols
<jolish_> sry
<micahg> jolish_: in either case, it needs to be verified if the issue still exists in Karmic
<jolish_> ok
<micahg> jolish_: if you'd like to d/l an iso to test with you can do it here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/rc/
<micahg> oops
<micahg> sorry
<micahg> http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/
<jolish_> I use a dark theme in my ubuntu and the text is perfectly visible
<micahg> oh, well that's a different story
<micahg1> maybe the theme was fixed?
<micahg> jolish_: well have you seen the responses page?
<jolish_> nope :S
<micahg> !responses
<ubot4> response is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<micahg> ugh, none of these are right
<micahg> oops
<micahg> I was wrong
<micahg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Old%20untouched%20bugs
<jolish_> oooh so how do I answer this to the reporter?
<micahg> so, that response about old, untouched bugs is appropriate
<micahg> the reporter could now be on jaunty or karmic, we don't know
<micahg> reporter could have solved the issue and never told ys
<micahg> *us
<micahg> so, you copy the text from the gray box there
<micahg> click the little arrow next to the task on top
<micahg> of the bug, paste the text and change the status to Incomplete
<micahg> You can also say you're not affected by it on jaunty
<micahg> note: the text is a guide
<micahg> you can change a few words if it makes sense
<jolish_> ok :)
<jolish_> I cant find the little arrow next to the task on top *blush*
<micahg> next to the package name under affects
<jolish_> oooh!
<jolish_> that should be more visible lol
<jolish_> so I should have a fresh Karmic version installed on a virtual machine to try further bugs
<micahg> it's a good idea at least to be able to load in a VM
<micahg> a Live CD
<micahg> if you can't ascertain the problem with your current setup
<micahg> that would be only if somethings broke for you as well as the reporter
<micahg> jolish_: nice job on the bug
<jolish_> thanx =)
<micahg> wanna try another
<jolish_> yup. something harder
<micahg> ok, grab one
<jolish_> uhmm
<jolish_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/emesene/+bug/295066
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 295066 in emesene "Traceback No hay espacio libre en el dispositivo" [Undecided,New]
<micahg> ok
<micahg> so read the bug and tell me what you think should be done
<micahg> hablas espanol?
<jolish_> sip
<micahg> ok
<jolish_> de donde eres?
<jolish_> podemos seguir en español?
<micahg> No, yo tome muchos anos en la escuela, pero yo olvide mucho
<micahg> I was commenting because part of the bug was in spanish
<micahg> just wanted to make sure you understood it :)
<jolish_> ok, english then ^^
<micahg> I grew up in Las vegas
<micahg> hence the option for Spanish
<jolish_> =)
<jolish_> should I translate it
<micahg> if you want, I usually do since most of the triagers speak english
<jolish_> ok, I notice it was changed to incomplete and then to new again
<micahg> yes, but look at the dates
<jolish_> oh same date
<micahg> no, I mean how old is it
<jolish_> yes, also that
<micahg> also, emesene isn't supporting 1.0
<micahg> so I'd say same as the last one
<micahg> and that link is to a trac instance that no longer exists
<jolish_> ok
<jolish_> same then
<micahg> jolish_: you still there?
<jolish_> im here
<jolish_> I posted the comment
<micahg> wow
<micahg> multi-lingual! awesome :)
<jolish_> lols just bi-lingual
<jolish_> Im not good at languages
<jolish_> so why does those bugs are that old?
<micahg> we have over 71k bugs
<jolish_> and how do I look for New "New" bugs?
<micahg> and not enough people to triage then all
<micahg> sort by newest first
<jolish_> ok, but then old bugs are doomed to be "new" forever XD
<ikt> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1298593 <- omg lookit, papercut!
<micahg> jolish_: yes, but triaging newer bugs is preferable since the issues are current
<micahg> ikt: probably not a papercut
<ikt> y?
<micahg> idk
<ikt> should I report as samba issue?
<jolish_> papercut??
<ikt> problem easy to fix or small issue
<micahg> ikt: I'd file against dbus
<ikt> cheers :)
<jolish_> oooh!
<micahg> ikt: wait
<micahg> which app are you browsing in?
<ikt> just standard nautilus
<micahg> hmm, maybe file against nautilus
<micahg> they'll move it to dbus if appropriate
<wgrant> Very unlikely to be dbus.
<micahg> they might not be handling the error properly at a higher level, idk
<wgrant> Probably nautilus, but otherwise devicekit-disks.
<wgrant> Oh, network share? Maybe not.
<micahg> nautilus is a good starting point
<ikt> just made a quick movie
<wgrant> Anyway, not a dbus bug.
<micahg> jolish_: more examples of why it helps to know the apps :)
 * micahg only knows firefox ;)(
<jolish_> XD
<jolish_> which IRC client do you use?
<micahg> pidgin
<jolish_> ok, cuz I think I cant post actions like you
<jolish_> with XChat
<micahg> '/me'
 * jolish_ learning to chat lol!
<jolish_> yay!
<jolish_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/emesene/+bug/456856
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 456856 in emesene "msn contact unable to add me to emesene" [Undecided,New]
<ikt> micahg: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/2161836/video/dbus
<jolish_> uhm I need karmic to reproduce that one
<ikt> jolish_: run karmic or ubuntu+1 in virtualbox :D
<micahg> ikt: ok, well, file a bug in nautilus, you can attach the moview
<micahg> *movie
<ikt> kk :)
<micahg> thanks ik
<micahg> ikt
<ikt> cheers as well, good to get it in the right spot
<jolish_> well... thank you for all the help
<jolish_> g2g
<micahg> ok jolish_, thanks for the help with bugs
<jolish_> im falling asleep
<micahg> come back anytime
 * micahg needs to do that soon
<jolish_> I will... this is fun!
<micahg> jolish_: what timezone?
<jolish_> -6 gmt XD
<jolish_> 1 am here
<micahg> ok
<micahg> same as me
<micahg> night jolish_
<jolish_> Im from Mexico by the way
<jolish_> nice to meet you, ciao
<micahg> that explains the spanish :)
<jolish_> =)
<ikt> is launchpad extremely slow for anyone else?
<micahg> seems about normal for me
<ikt> hrmm must be on my end
<micahg> ikt: normal is relative ;)
<ikt> haha
<thekorn> good morning
<thekorn> wgrant, I was wondering why there are no python bindings for XPCOM in karmic anymore, and found bug 358887, can you please tell me what you mean by 'this' in your first comment (python-xpcom or the python2.6 dependency)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 358887 in xulrunner "python-xpcom cannot be loaded on Jaunty" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/358887
<wgrant> thekorn: python-xpcom
<wgrant> I think.
<wgrant> I can't think I would have meant anything else.
<thekorn> wgrant, do you know of a reason for this, is this explained somewhere
<wgrant> But it was a long time ago.
<wgrant> thekorn: IIRC I discussed it with some mozillateam people. Let me find logs.
<thekorn> wgrant, super, thanks
<micahg> I think it became its own project
<wgrant> thekorn: Oh, right, it was part of xulrunner.
<wgrant> xulrunner was 1.8.
<wgrant> So it was always intended to be removed.
<wgrant> (superseded by xulrunner-1.9, ie. firefox 3)
<thekorn> wgrant, ah ok, thanks
<thekorn> hmm, something is looking wrong there
<wgrant> Hm?
<thekorn> there is a python-xpcom package in karmic which depends on python2.5
<wgrant> Right.
<thekorn> it comes from this old xulrunner
<wgrant> xulrunner never got removed.
<wgrant> (I hadn't checked until just now)
<thekorn> I guess there is a good reason for this ;)
<wgrant> I doubt it.
<thekorn> this multi version in the mozilla world is strage
<wgrant> Duh. It is Mozilla.
<micahg> ugh, we'll have to upgrade it for lucid
<wgrant> micahg: Upgrade it to what?
<micahg> I believe pyxpcom was broken out into its own project
<thekorn> yeah, I want python-xpcom back in lucid, no matter how ;)
<micahg> or it was replaced with something better
<micahg> I don't remember exactly
<wgrant> Something better... like WebKit?
<micahg> no :P
<micahg> http://benjamin.smedbergs.us/blog/2009-08-07/pyxpcom-welcome-todd-whitema/
<thekorn> wgrant, in my understanding webkit does not replace python-xpcom, python-xpcom allows me to write a component for a Firefox extension in python
<wgrant> thekorn: Ah. Even less useful.
<micahg> well, I think xpcom is being replaced with Jetpack
<micahg> maybe not replaced
<micahg> but there's a new extension building suite coming for firefox 4
<thekorn> micahg, ok, but this is far future
<micahg> yes
<micahg> so, we can try to package it for lucid
<bo> The Ubuntu 9.10 RC livecd fails to boot for me, and I have filed a bug, but it appears that it is not associated with the karmic release in any way, and I can not find any to add it either. What to do?
<matti> :)
<wild_oscar> hey! anyone here working on alsa bugs?
<wild_oscar> I know bug day was yesterday (though the channel was kinda dead)
<wild_oscar> but I'd like to help regarding the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/385076
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 385076 in alsa-driver "[9.10 regression] HDA NVIDIA HDMI no sound after alsa 1.0.20 update" [Undecided,New]
<wild_oscar> I found *a* solution to this issue, but I believe some improvements could be made
<hggdh> wild_oscar: I am not really familiar with sound issues, but please comment on the bug what you found
<hggdh> and this will be looked at (sound bugs are being actively pursued by some folks)
<wild_oscar> hggdh: I have (comments #5 and 6)
<wild_oscar> basically, I have found a way to solve the issue, but this isn't something john doe would do
<wild_oscar> (running alsa mixer from the shell)
<wild_oscar> and I'm not sure it can be achieve in the sound control from the tray applet)
<hggdh> wild_oscar: good work
<wild_oscar> hence the suggestion for improvement
<dooglus> hi guys
<dooglus> I found a bug which is already in the launchpad tracker, but marked as 'fix committed' from 2 years ago.  should I raise a duplicate?  or change the status of the old bug?  or what?
<greg-g> dooglus: what is the bug?
<greg-g> the bug number, rather
<dooglus> greg-g: 126148
<dooglus> I added a comment to it
<dooglus> but the status probably means nobody will see it
<greg-g> people subscribed to it will still see it
<hggdh> bug 126148
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 126148 in software-properties "GUTSY: synaptic select best server chooses repository without Gutsy packages" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/126148
<hggdh> interesting bug, this one
<dooglus> I noticed that the bug was talking about 'synaptic' and I saw it in 'software sources' - so maybe it's not a dup, I don't know
<dooglus> I added a comment to that effect
<dooglus> but didn't the 'pick best server' stuff just migrate from synaptic to 'software sources'?
<hggdh> well, both of them can update the sources
<dooglus> oh, I see
<dooglus> so perhaps I can just use synaptic and that might work...
<dooglus> I'll try that
<hggdh> and -- I guess -- they both use the same back-end for that
<dooglus> right, that's what I'm wondering
<dooglus> can't check at the moment - apt-get is installing a bunch of updates
<dooglus> but will when it's finished
<hggdh> k
<hggdh> but this one probably fell through a crack...
<dooglus> synaptic actually runs 'software sources' to update the apt repository list
<dooglus> so the bug happens there too
<ikt> they changed over from apt-daemon iirc
<joaopinto> bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Connection refused (111)
<joaopinto> is this related to bluetooth ?
<joaopinto> can someone else install and run glest and check ?
<joaopinto> it seems to affect multiple games
<hggdh> joaopinto: just running glest should show the issue?
<hggdh> I am installing glest -- but it is slow, 25kps. I will walk my dogs, and be back in ~50m
<bdmurray> mvo: I've a question about update-manager and recommends
<dragonfi> Hello, if I have a bug about stuttering "login" sounds before and after the login screen in Karmik Koala, where should I post it? (alsa, gdm, or is there a special section for beta testing?)
<joaopinto> hggdh, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=bt_audio_service_open&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_
<joaopinto> no_package=
<joaopinto> it's filed for multiple packages but it seems to be asound/pulseaudio related
<dragonfi> I would suspect the sound service too, but it actually only happens once, when I log in, every other sound works perfectley.
<dragonfi> or it wasn't for me ? heh :)
<hggdh> joaopinto: they all have PA installed?
<hggdh> interesting, espeak seems to work fine here
<joaopinto> hggdh, I believe i have disabled the bluetooth service
<joaopinto> that could be the X factor :P
<hggdh> joaopinto: bug 426437 seems to be both bad parameters and the errno=111
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 426437 in espeak "espeak outputs incomprehensible audio, perhaps just too fast." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/426437
<hggdh> the reporter forgot to pass a *string*
<joaopinto> I don't have any bt device, I don't understand this bt_audio* error
<maco> screenreaders are usually incredibly fast anyway...thatd be normal
<hggdh> I just disabled bluetooth (via right-click on the BT icon), and still no error. How did you disable it?
<hggdh> maco, the user error is running 'espeak one two' as opposed to 'espeak "one two"'
<maco> i would make the same error
<maco> unless the docs specify "put quotes around it"
<maco> if they dont specify that, doc bug
<hggdh> well... I just run it again -- now it works (with BT disabled), but only speaks the first word
<hggdh> which sounds more, er, correct
<hggdh> this is crazy
<hggdh> sometimes it works, sometimes it does not
<slacker_nl> hello, can someone invalidate the following bug? 420098. The bug is also marked duplicate.
<hggdh> slacker_nl: if it is a duplicate, it is already off the radar
<hggdh> bug 420098
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 420098 in resolvconf "[karmic] resolvconf not started at system boot (dup-of: 448095)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420098
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 448095 in resolvconf "resolvconf starts after ifupdown, does not pick the dns-nameserver and dns-search lines up from /etc/network/interfaces" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/448095
<hggdh> this is why you cannot invalidate it, even though it is still shown as "New"
<slacker_nl> mmm, k
<slacker_nl> but the duplicate status is invalid, imho
<hggdh> ah.
<hggdh> so you would like to un-duplicate it, and then mark invalid?
<micahg> status is ignores on duplicates
<slacker_nl> yes
<micahg> *ignored
<hggdh> click on "mark as duplicate", clear the field, click on OK
<hggdh> then edit the status as needed
<micahg> what's the point?
<micahg> it'll just create bug noise
<hggdh> micahg: yes, I agree. But for correcteness, it should be done
<micahg> the only bug that people see if the one that it is a dupe of
<micahg> the status of that one matters
<slacker_nl> hggdh: thnx, overlooked the edit sign next to the duplicate bug
<micahg> and there should be a flag for "All bugs reported" if a bug is a dupe
<mvo> bdmurray: sure
<mvo> bdmurray: what is the question
<bdmurray> mvo: if a package gains recommends those are install by update-manager during a dist-upgrade right?  I have a couple of systems w/o some recommended packages and I'm trying to figure out why.
<bdmurray> mvo: gains them between releases
<mvo> bdmurray: it should add them if they are new
<mvo> bdmurray: if you have a system like this, I would like to have the logs in /var/log/dist-upgrade
<bdmurray> mvo: a system missing recommended packages?
<mvo> yes
<mvo> a system that got upgrade and where the new recommends are missing afterwards
<bdmurray> Is there anyway to tell if I did an apt-get dist-upgrade instead of update-manager?  Or would that matter?
<mvo> it should not matter
<bdmurray> okay, great!
<mvo> but with update-manager the log is better
<mvo> :)
<bdmurray> I saw synaptic has a filter for missing recommends is there a good way to get a dump of that?
<mvo> bdmurray: apt-get install --fix-policy should give you a list as well
<sbeattie> mvo: why do file conflicts only seem to go one way sometimes? e.g. if you install svk on karmic, it fails to install due to a conflict with a file from bash-completion. But if you then purge bash-completion and reinstall it, everything succeeds.
<sbeattie> mvo: foh, nevermind
<sbeattie> doh, even
<sbeattie> it fails both ways, I just need afternoon coffee.
<joaopinto> what's the package containing softaware center translations ?
<joaopinto> Free Software is translated to "Gratis" Software
<joaopinto> is anyone else experiencing high cpu usage with SDL games in general ?
<BUGabundo> boas noites o/
<joaopinto> oi BUGabundo
<mvo> bdmurray: oh, and the synpatic filter should work too :)
<BUGabundo> hey look, its mvo
<BUGabundo> you are out of your time zone
<BUGabundo> or at least time habbits :)
<mvo> I am :)
<mvo> its releae time
<BUGabundo> not yet
<BUGabundo> maybe release week !
<BUGabundo> UM seems good
<BUGabundo> what other packages are you looking after?
<zorael> Should a bug report be filed if my sound chipset pops after returning from inactivity? (snd-hda-intel powersave feature)
<zorael> (as per https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2009-May/008239.html)
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-10-24
<BUGabundo> hitting the pillow. gdnuit everyone
<lfaraone> bdmurray: hey, could you comment on whether or not what's suggested in https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-sugarteam/2009-October/001237.html is a bad idea? Bugs in packages in a "proposed" PPA shouldn't be reported against Ubuntu, even if they are intended to eventually land there, right?
<MTecknology> What should I do for bug 404933?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 404933 in apt "apt-get crash at reloading sources.list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404933
<bdmurray> looks like a legitimate bug / crash to me
<bdmurray> lfaraone: generally speaking that is correct
<lfaraone> bdmurray: okay, is this an exception? Right now the sugar packages in Karmic don't work at all, and this effort is the best we'll get to having working LTS packages.
<bdmurray> lfaraone: is the person creating the ppa packages subscribed to the ubuntu packages?  if so that seems fine - but again this is generally not okay
<lfaraone> bdmurray: understood.
<MTecknology> bdmurray: what should I do for it?
<bdmurray> MTecknology: I'm trying to recreate it at the moment
<bdmurray> You could check and see if all the dependencies of apt are ubuntu packages though
<bdmurray> MTecknology: there incompleted for you.  If it stil does happen I'd leave the bug open but get the priority set to low
<bdmurray> eh, I set the priority now
<MTecknology> bdmurray: ok, thanks
<MTecknology> bdmurray: I'd like to get my bug list down to 0 :P
<MTecknology> of course there's a couple that will never be closed..
<MTecknology> like "fix all security issues"
<MTecknology> Who can I assign this to? 423930
<akio> I found my bug!
<akio> I just marked mine as a duplicate
<akio> Bug #415023
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 415023 in gnome-power-manager "brightness is broken on MSI WIND U100" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/415023
<ikt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/seamonkey/+bug/437595 <- tags:	 removed: need-amd64-retrace <- any guides/wiki on how I would do this?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 437595 in seamonkey "regchrome crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]
<james_w> ikt: hi, do what?
<ikt> retrace
<ikt> oh it's done it
<james_w> ikt: yeah, it was done, but the process failed for some reason
<james_w> so the information isn't very helpful
<ikt> does it still need it?
<james_w> is the bug reproducible?
<ikt> good question, I'll check that now
<ikt> yep
<ikt> james_w: yes :)
<ikt> I've got apport pop up in front of me
<james_w> cool
<james_w> are you up to date with all the latest packages?
<ikt> as far as I can see
<ikt> I get my updates from a local mirror, will change over to the main mirror and see
<ikt> oh damnit
<ikt> my local isp isn't updating there mirror quick enough -_-
<ikt> james_w: hrmm installing latest updates seems to fix it
<james_w> ikt: that's good
<joaopinto> there is really something seriously broken with sound on karmic
<ikt> <joaopinto> there is really something seriously broken with sound on karmic <- pulseaudio[1960]: ratelimit.c: 32 events suppressed <- plenty of these in my log files :/
<virtuald> i've got gigs of pulse fail in my logs. it doesn't get along with my alc883.
<joaopinto> well, I have attempts to communitcate with a bluetooth audio device (which I don't have), and most sdl games just use 100% cpu
<joaopinto> ALC888 here
<dtchen> joaopinto: there's always something broken with sound.
<ikt> y?
<dtchen> what's frustrating is that what's broken tends to differ for each combination of hardware.
<joaopinto> dtchen, right, except that on my case are regressions, and I see more people reporting the same problems
<joaopinto> and I am not sure how my plain desktop hw is related to an attempt to connect to a bt device :)
<dtchen> there isn't one global configuration that you can tweak and make everything better.
<dtchen> joaopinto: is the BT module for PA loaded?
<joaopinto> dtchen, how do I check that ?
<joaopinto> janito@janito-desktop:~$ espeak test
<joaopinto> bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Connection refused (111)
<dtchen> pactl list|grep 'Name: module-bluetooth'
<joaopinto> it's not
<dtchen> is the bluetooth "service" running?
<dtchen> service bluetooth stop
<joaopinto> root        29     2  0 16:01 ?        00:00:00 [bluetooth]
<joaopinto> yes, but I did disabled before
<joaopinto> and re-enabled
<dtchen> the SDL bit I'll be looking at today; don't know if bugabundo mentioned it to you
<joaopinto> anyway I have no plans to use bluetooth on my desktop
<dtchen> ikt: is rtkit still installed?
<joaopinto> ok, those are my two problems, which have been reported by other people also, and both have multiple  bug reports
<dtchen> the SDL bit is SDL's fault
<joaopinto> bt_audio_service_open and libsdl-alsa
<dtchen> I have no idea about BT & PA; I don't have any hardware to test.
<joaopinto> libsdl-pulseaudio works fine
<joaopinto> dtchen, I don't have any BT hw
<joaopinto> this is a regular desktop
<dtchen> joaopinto: if it really bothers you, try working around it by unloading the kmods
<dtchen> blacklist them if necessary in /etc/modprobe.d/foo.conf
<dtchen> virtuald: unfortunately it's quite complex; different revisions of codecs can be initialized wrong by BIOSes
<joaopinto> dtchen, it bothers me as, I would like to understand why is the sound initializaion trying to connect to a type of device which is not available, also because there are multiple bugs for this problem, and they are likely to increase :)
<dtchen> joaopinto: yes, I empathize
<dtchen> joaopinto: unfortunately I have no time to tackle every bug; at this point in Karmic, I'm tackling the egregious ones.
<joaopinto> socket(PF_FILE, SOCK_STREAM, 0)         = 3
<joaopinto> connect(3, {sa_family=AF_FILE, path=@"/org/bluez/audio"}, 110) = -1 ECONNREFUSED (Connection refused)
<joaopinto> dtchen, this is a regression
<dtchen> joaopinto: are you getting spammed in syslog or something?
<ikt> <dtchen> ikt: is rtkit still installed? <- neg
<joaopinto> no, I am checking an strace
<ikt> it's ok, it's not a big issue, I think I reported it in a bug a while ago, will check
<joaopinto> the bt_* errors are common stdout messages on application startup
<dtchen> joaopinto: well, that strace needs a bit more context. Do you have the latest dbus updates installed and have rebooted?
<joaopinto> on the strace I see an /usr/share/alsa/bluetooth.conf before the error
<dtchen> ikt: do you always receive the spam, or does it only appear after a certain operation, like after resuming from suspend-to-*?
<joaopinto> dtchen, yup, latest updates installed
<ikt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/433865
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 433865 in pulseaudio "pulseaudio logs" [Undecided,New]
<virtuald> dtchen: do you think i should flash my bios?
<virtuald> dtchen: i have an asus p5k and there is a newer bios image
<ikt> actually I don't have that issue anymore
<dtchen> virtuald: I would read the release notes first.
<virtuald> ok
<dtchen> ikt: err, which syslog spam issue are you experienciing _now_?
<ikt> pulseaudio[1960]: ratelimit.c: 32 events suppressed <- what is the error message saying? I've got too many sound events happening at once?
<joaopinto> dtchen, strace $(which espeak)
<virtuald> ikt: should be more info above
<ikt> dtchen: in regards to the launchpad bug I linked, was that fixed when rtkit was uninstalled?
<ikt> none, just cron
<dtchen> ikt: it's hard to tell without additional context?
<ikt> ah np
<dtchen> ikt: just so we're on the same page, can you make sure that you have our staging PA package installed from the ubuntu-audio-dev PPA?
<ikt> sure
<dtchen> ikt: the only functional changes are for the pm-utils bugs fixed and crappy BT patch being removed
<ikt> installed
<ikt> and updated, need restart?
<dtchen> ikt: killall pulseaudio  should suffice
<ikt> sweet :)
<dtchen> /var/log/user.log should have it, anyhow
<joaopinto> ok, this one was easy, /usr/share/alsa/bluetooth.conf is making alsa attempt to connect to a bt service when it's not available
<Tracy_P> Fresh install of Ubuntu 9.01, log in screen, username, password, I start to see the desktop, bars at top at bottom some icons appear, then back to login the again. What package might be causing my problem?
<dtchen> joaopinto: I suppose you could deinstall bluez-alsa
<dtchen> we don't really have the functionality in alsa-lib yet to selectively disable virtual device probing at init
<joaopinto> dtchen, the issue is, myself as many users are likely to disable bluetooth services on desktop systems, I don't need any blue* :)
<joaopinto> but having a work around is sufficient for now, at least I am sure the other issues are not related to this error :P
<joaopinto> dtchen, thanks for the hints, I am commeting some bugs which have incorrectly related broken sound issues to the BT error messages
<dtchen> joaopinto: thanks!
<joaopinto> can someone else test: espeak test; espeak test; espeak test; espeak test
<joaopinto> it randomly fails to play, it seems it fails during initialization or something similar
<dtchen> yes, reproducible (for the reasons outlined in -+1)
<joaopinto> -+1 P ?
<ikt> bit weird
<dtchen> (#ubuntu+1)
<dtchen> err, wait. That's this channel, not +1.
<ikt> bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Connection refused (111) <- but the sound 'test' was played correctly
<joaopinto> ikt, just purge bluez-alsa
<joaopinto> that's not part of the problem :P
<ikt> is np
<joaopinto> time to scroll on +1
<joaopinto> dtchen, could you summarize on a single line please ? there's a long text to read :P
<joaopinto> it's known, and it's being fixed ?
<dtchen> joaopinto: it's known, and it's being investigated for 10.04
<joaopinto> is it espeak sppecific or library/backend related ?
<dtchen> at the very least the latter
<dtchen> could include the former, but that's part of the to-be-investigated
<joaopinto> ok, adding to the bug report
<joaopinto> dtchen, bug 425964, are we likely to move to libsdl PA as default ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 425964 in libsdl1.2 "SDL - Prefer Pulseaudio over ALSA" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/425964
<dtchen> joaopinto: don't know. We have to mind Kubuntu and Xubuntu, who don't use PA.
<joaopinto> oh :\
<dtchen> yeah, it complicates things
<dtchen> other distros (e.g., Fedora, Mandriva) only have one audio config to worry about
<dtchen> we have two
<maco> what package do bugs in keyboard layouts go against
<maco> ??
<joaopinto> dtchen, this SDL issue is quite old, reported since May, is it likely to get fixed this weekend ?
<dtchen> joaopinto: no
<joaopinto> ouch :\
<dtchen> joaopinto: we're five days from final release; it's not a kitten-killer bug
<dtchen> that said, I'll have packages in the ubuntu-audio-dev PPA
<joaopinto> dtchen, having 50% of the games using 100% of the cpu by default, on random systems, is not a kitten-killer bug :) ?
<dtchen> IMO, no
<dtchen> "deletes files on boot" would be
<joaopinto> what is what I call very low standards for bugs :)
<joaopinto> I am considering to file a mega bug for the sdl issue, there are too many bugs filled for different packages for a backend problem
<dtchen> "mega bug"?
<joaopinto> to set all those bugs as duplicate
<dtchen> I'd argue that it's best to triage them into categories, but it's not a big deal. I can enumerate all the bugs in the changelog.
<joaopinto> most of them mention, game uses 100% cpu,blocks on exit, libsdl-pulseaudio fixes
<lfaraone> james_w: re bug 371019 , is there a reason the "remember my authorization" checkbox has disappeared in Karmic?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 371019 in policykit-kde "software updates password remember order wrong" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371019
<matti> ;]
<mirda> hi everyone
<mirda> I'm using 9.10 Karmic, and keep having trouble in regards to disabling the emulate3buttons feature of xorg. I wrote a .fdi file and placed it in /etc/hal/fdi/policy
<mirda> anyone know what might be my problem?
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-10-25
<hggdh> anyone knows of problems when booting with udev in debug mode?
<dtchen> I haven't encountered any yet; what's the issue?
<hggdh> my X started without mice or keyboard
<hggdh> I would get a mouse by unplugging (USB) and replugging, but I cannot do the same with the keyboard, its a laptop
<dtchen> interesting. What does /var/log/Xorg.0.log say?
<hggdh> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/301001/
<hggdh> the moment I rebooted with udev_log="error" set in udev.conf X was OK
<alex_mayorga> I think I'm suffering of https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/290704 can anyone help me confirm or file a proper karmic bug if needed?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 290704 in fglrx-installer "[fglrx]Computer freeze when switching user" [High,Confirmed]
<micahg> if you can't add anything, then you can just subscribe
<micahg> and mark as affecting you
<slacker_nl> someone running hardy with iwl3945?
<switchgirl> sd cards refuse to auto mount without a reboot in karmic 9.10
<switchgirl> more of an issue with sd hc
<rafferty> hi all, I have no speaker sound with Ubuntu Jaunty (or Karmic) using a Lenovo x200.... any suggestions?
<micahg> rafferty: check in #ubuntu for Jaunty or #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<greg-g> jcastro or bdmurray: can one of you extendmy bug-control membership? It is set to expire on Halloween. Thanks!
<bdmurray> only for a treat ;-)
<greg-g> bdmurray: whats your favorite? caramel apple? snickers? An excuse to go out west would be nice :)
<bdmurray> I'm partial to laffy taffy
<greg-g> duly noted
<wild_oscar> hey, is something wrong with the services management in karmic? I was having a problem with nfs-kernel-server not starting at boot, and now I am seeing that postfix doesn't start either
<wild_oscar> I've posted about the nfs-kernel-server bug on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nfs-utils/+bug/455045
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 455045 in nfs-utils "nfs-kernel-server doesn't start automatically at startup" [Undecided,New]
<wild_oscar> but there doesn't seem to be much interest about it...
<hggdh> wild_oscar: we are near release, everybody is busy. Unless it is a kitten-killer, you will not get attention right now
<wild_oscar> hggdh: hmm...having services like postfix or nfs starting at boot seems pretty important on a linux distro, though
<hggdh> I agree. On the other hand, I do not have this issue...
<wild_oscar> hggdh: alright...
<wild_oscar> hggdh: just for me to try to fix it on my own, could you tell me where, aside from syslog, I could find any error logs about services not starting
<wild_oscar> postfix, nfs-kernel and portmap (because it is because of portmap not starting that nfs doesn't start)
<hggdh> so may be the issue is with portmap
<mbt> Hi, I have found a critical bug in 9.10 Server release candidate.  I have no known fix, and I need it to be seen by people.  It is bug 460153. Any ideas on how to get that looked at ASAP?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 460153 in mountall "mountall on karmic server install fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/460153
<Armageddon> ok, I need a little help to file a bug report please
<BUGabundo> Armageddon: shoot
<Armageddon> 2 problems since Jaunty, laptop does not shutdown restarts on -h, I have to do -H and shutdown manually or it will restart, and bluetooth does not work even though it is recognized by the kernel as I can see in dmesg
<BUGabundo> Armageddon:  have you looked on launchpad?
<Armageddon> yea a long time ago
<Armageddon> they had this application that was stopped for Phoenix BIOS
<Bodsda> Hi
<nightwish> hmm nice, after upgrade to karmic, my crypted /home causes bootup trouble. i'm asked for passphrase, but before i have the chance to enter it completely and hit return, mountall throws a bunch of error messages and i get a sulogin prompt. didn't find similar reports in launchpad yet, but i remember there was some crypto-related bug mentioned in the rc announcement. not sure wether this is related
<lfaraone> If a problem in libFoo affects package bar and baz, should bar and baz be marked using "also affects" on that bug?
<greg-g> lfaraone: no, if updating libFoo is all that is needed to fix the issues in bar and baz
<lfaraone> greg-g: okay, thought so.
<greg-g> if, however, there needs to be additional changes to bar and baz, then... yeah, you get it
<VXxed> Hi!  I have a problem.
<VXxed> I don't know/think my acpi stuff is loading correctly, or at all.
<VXxed> The only indication of this that I have is that my fans on my laptop do not spin, there is nothing in /proc/acpi/thermal_zone and /proc/acpi/fanspeed/, and that after setting up lm-sensor successfully (I think), running sensor gives me nothing at all, other than mainboard temp and cpu temp being 0C
<VXxed> I'm running this on 9.10, and using Phoenix BIOS version 1.05
<VXxed> Is anyone active/available?
<micahg> VXxed: sure
<VXxed> Awesome.
<VXxed> So
<VXxed> I don't know if my acpi stuff is loading properly, if at all.
<VXxed> The fans on my laptop are not spinning
<micahg> which version of Ubunut?
<VXxed> I'm now running 9.10 on a Fujitsu T4020D with Phoenix BIOS version 1.05
<VXxed> After trying to set up lm-sensor, and running sensor, all I got was "cpu" and "mainboard" temp, both listed at 0C
<micahg> ok, I suggest checking in #ubuntu+1 for support, they can probably get you going...if you end up finding a bug, come back and we can help you file it
<VXxed> Erm, this was also a point on 9.04, which is why I even ended up on 9.10
<VXxed> All I knew at that point was though that the fans weren't spinning, and 9.10 fixed that for somebody else
<micahg> yeah, I don't know much about that, see if it's a known issue in #ubuntu+1 and if they have a fix
<VXxed> Alright, thanks
<micahg> I can help you file a bug if they either don't know or say it's an unknown bug
<VXxed> Alright, thanks.  I've been trying to fix this issue all day now
<VXxed> I started off in ubuntu+1 but nobody would respond so I went from "my fan isn't working" to "I'm pretty sure my acpi isn't loading right, I heard phoenix bios and linux don't cooperate too well"
<micahg> ok
<micahg> well, sunday is usually a slow day as most of the people are off
<VXxed> Ah, fair enough.
<VXxed> By the way
<VXxed> I've heard talk about forcing acpi to load in the kernel..something.
<VXxed> Do you know anything about that?
<micahg> no, sorry, I usually triage Firefox
<micahg> you can check in #ubuntu-kernel and see if anyone
<micahg> 's around
<VXxed> Alright
<micahg> I wish I could help more
<VXxed> Eh, don't worry about it.  At the very least, you've responded
<VXxed> More than what I've gotten for most of today :P
<micahg> that much I can do :)
<hggdh_> VXxed: look at the kernel boot parameters - /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.31/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt
<VXxed> About to do it now
<VXxed> In process of bootup
<hggdh_> there are some options dealing with ACPI there. Also, some ACPI implementations a quite hosed... but I do not deal with ACPI anymore, been out for the last 3 years
<VXxed> I don't see kernel-parameters in documentation
<hggdh> in the source tree?
<VXxed> Yeah
<VXxed> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.31-14/Documentation
<VXxed> Only file is Makefile
<hggdh> not headers
<hggdh> *source*
<VXxed> There isn't one..
<VXxed> Just linux-headers-2.6.31-14 and the same -generic
<hggdh> apt-get install linux-source && tar -xjf /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.31.tar.bz2
<hggdh> then you will have it
<VXxed> Is there a space on either side of the &&?
<ehasenle> space does not matter
<VXxed> Alright
<VXxed> Any reason why I didn't already have this?
<wild_oscar> hggdh: around? can you confirm to me you have postfix, portmap and nfs-kernel-server running?
<ehasenle> linux-source is not installed by default AFAIK
<wild_oscar> I've added a test case to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nfs-utils/+bug/455045
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 455045 in nfs-utils "nfs-kernel-server doesn't start automatically at startup" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> wild_oscar: I am here, will check
<hggdh> VXxed: you have to install linux-source
<wild_oscar> so someone can see if the issue is caused by having all these at once
<wild_oscar> (comment 4)
<hggdh> wild_oscar: I do not have nfs-kernel-server. I do not use NFS at all.
<wild_oscar> I've just tested it. postfix runs alright. if I install nfs-kernel-server, none of the 3 services will start at reboot. they will start if I start them manually (only constraint is that portmap starts before nfs-kernel-server)
<VXxed> I now have the .tar.bz2 in /usr/src/
<wild_oscar> if I remove nfs-kernel-server and reboot, postfix starts at boot without a problem
<hggdh> VXxed: cd /usr/src && tar -xjf linux-source-*.tar.bz2
<wild_oscar> hggdh: can you quickly try the test case?
<hggdh> let me look at iut
<VXxed> Un-tar-ing it now
<ehasenle> wild_oscar: is nfs available in the process listing? (ps ax|grep nfs)
<wild_oscar> ehasenle: when?
<ehasenle> upon reboot, before doing nfs restart
<wild_oscar> ehasenle: let me check
<wild_oscar> (rebooting)
<VXxed> I'm now looking at kernel parameters
<ehasenle> I have it installed karmic as a KVM image and nfsd appears to run from the beginning
<VXxed> What would you like to know?
<wild_oscar> ehasenle: I have a couple of processes, yes - http://pastebin.com/d3b36a9c5
<wild_oscar> why do I have a " /bin/sh /etc/rc2.d/S20nfs-kernel-server start" process?
<ehasenle> yep, seems to hang
<wild_oscar> does this mean the start process is stuck?
<ehasenle> at least the nfs part
<ehasenle> appears to
<wild_oscar> and how is this related to postfix not starting?
<ehasenle> maybe postfix has a dependency on nfs
<ehasenle> so it is only started after nfs starting is finished?
<wild_oscar> ehasenle: postfix? no, it doesn't start at all. only when I manually "service postfix start"
<wild_oscar> after booting
<ehasenle> does nfs start?
<wild_oscar> nfs? as in, nfs-client?
<wild_oscar> I don't have the client
<ehasenle> no, the server
<ehasenle> turbo
<wild_oscar> isn't that nfs-kernel-server?
<ehasenle> sorry, wrong window
<VXxed> hggdh: Alright, I'm looking at kernel-parameters.txt.  What would you like to know?
<wild_oscar> ehasenle: isn't nfs-kernel-server the nfs server?
<ehasenle> yep nfs-kernel-server still does not run, right?
<wild_oscar> no...
<wild_oscar> as said in the bug report, it does not start. it only start if I manually "service portmap start" and afterwards "service nfs-kernel-server start"
<wild_oscar> it starts *then*...
<wild_oscar> I don't know if nfs-kernel-server depends on portmap
<wild_oscar> ie, it seems to, as "# Required-Start:    $remote_fs nfs-common $portmap $time" is in the init.d script
<wild_oscar> if so, shouldn't nfs-kernel-server have a different priority?
<ehasenle> ah, i kicked into the discussion because I have read the bug report this morning
<ehasenle> but cannot reproduce it on my virtual machine
<wild_oscar> ehasenle: did you do the steps in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nfs-utils/+bug/455045/comments/4 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 455045 in nfs-utils "nfs-kernel-server doesn't start automatically at startup" [Undecided,New]
<ehasenle> I have already nfs-kernel-server installed, do you thing it is sufficient to deinstall first?
<hggdh> wild_oscar: yes, portmap should start before nfs-kernel-server
<wild_oscar> oh, hang on...right now I'm looking at sysv-rc-conf and portmap doesn't seem to be configured to start
<wild_oscar> just to confirm, is it " update-rc.d portmap defaults" ?
<wild_oscar> ehasenle: if you can try it...
<wild_oscar> then do an apt-get autoremove
<wild_oscar> which should autoremove portmap
<VXxed> hggdh?
<hggdh> yes?
<VXxed> I am now looking at that text file
<wild_oscar> (why on earth isn't portmap configured to start at boot when you install nfs-kernel-server??)
<VXxed> What would you like me to do now?
<ehasenle> for me it starts successfully
<hggdh> VXxed: look at the ACPI options, and start trying them to see if your boot gets better
<ehasenle> i mean portmap
<VXxed> Ah.  How do I insert them into wherever?
<hggdh> when you start/reboot your machine you should get either the GRUB or GRUB2 boot screen
<VXxed> Mine seems to shoot right past that
<VXxed> Unless I hit something
<hggdh> then hit something ;-)
<VXxed> Yar, and it'll be obvious from there?
<hggdh> you have to edit the boot command line, and add the options you are going to try
<wild_oscar> ehasenle: could you please confirm which checkboxes are checked when you run sysv-rc-conf for the line portmap, please?
<VXxed> Another command I don't know...
<hggdh> ?
<ehasenle> i need a moment (rebooting)
<VXxed> Also.  I searched for "fan" and the only thing that seems relevant was i8k.restricted, which was "Allow controlling fans only if SYS_ADMIN capability is set."  Should I try the i8k.force command to activate the i8k driver regardless of signature match?
<hggdh> VXxed: I have no idea of what i8k is. If it is hardware, no, it is really not a good idea to overload different hardware
<VXxed> Alright.
<ehasenle> wild_oscar: there are no "X" for portmap
<VXxed> How do I edit the boot command line from there?
<ehasenle> but it is started correctly upon reboot
<wild_oscar> ehasenle: even not in the "s" column?
<hggdh> VXxed: click on 'e', then use arrows to position yourself, and type/delete/backspace as needed. Then... varies, if you are running grub or grub2
<VXxed> Do you know what acpi_apic_instance= is?
<VXxed> Rather, what's the apic table
<ehasenle> no, not even there
<ehasenle> (its a capital S)
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-10-25
<drizzle> does anyone know what we do with a bug like
<drizzle> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/babl/+bug/665876
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 665876 in babl (Ubuntu) "package libbabl-0.0-0 (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: cannot access archive: No such file or directory (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<AbhiJit> hi
<AbhiJit> what is the package name to submit bug for sticky notes?
<paultag> tomboy?
<paultag> sorry, AbhiJit^
<AbhiJit> tomboy is different naa?
<AbhiJit> i mean there are two -
<AbhiJit> one is tomboy and another one is 'sticky ' notes
<paultag> AbhiJit, http://projects.gnome.org/tomboy/ <-- this is what I was talking about
<AbhiJit> i want the sticky notes
<paultag> I have not a clue
<paultag> I try not to use GNOME ;)
<AbhiJit> tomboy is different
<AbhiJit> gnome is great1
<AbhiJit> :P
<paultag> AbhiJit, all I can find is http://library.gnome.org/users/stickynotes_applet/
<AbhiJit> paultag, yah its the one. but what is the package name?
<paultag> No clue. It might be part of gnome-applets, but I dobut it
<AbhiJit> :(
<paultag> I wonder if tomboy provides the applet
<paultag> Well I'll be damned
<paultag> AbhiJit, gnome-applets is right, from bug #460592
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 460592 in gnome-applets (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "stickynotes applet: context menu doesn't work (affects: 7) (dups: 1) (heat: 25)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/460592
<AbhiJit> paultag, ok. now submitting bug. thank you.
<paultag> AbhiJit, godspeed.
<AbhiJit> godspeed?
<AbhiJit> means?
<paultag> AbhiJit, good luck
<AbhiJit> paultag, ok
<AbhiJit> bug submitted
<AbhiJit> paultag, see this
<AbhiJit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-applets/+bug/666109
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 666109 in gnome-applets (Ubuntu) "Sticky notes not focusing on new note (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<paultag> AbhiJit, thanks for the report -- wait around for someone who uses GNOME to test that and triage it :)
<paultag> AbhiJit, thanks :)
<AbhiJit> paultag, :)
<stlsaint> ohh me me me
<AbhiJit> stlsaint, ??
<stlsaint> AbhiJit: care if i triage?
<AbhiJit> stlsaint, sure! :)
<paultag> stlsaint, :P
<RedSingularity> I have a bug thats in another language.  What can I do with it?
<paultag> RedSingularity, what language?
<stlsaint> AbhiJit: poke
<AbhiJit> stlsaint, yes
<stlsaint> AbhiJit: where did you get sticky note applet from? repo package: screenlets-doc ??
<AbhiJit> stlsaint, dunno. it is inside ubuntu by default since jaunty.
<RedSingularity> paultag:  good question.  Here is a sample::: В кэше
<AbhiJit> right click on panel=>add to panel=>sticky notes
<paultag> RedSingularity, mind pasting the bug number?
<RedSingularity> sure.....bug 665087
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 665087 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "update-manager crashes on upgrade to 10.10 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/665087
<paultag> RedSingularity, thanks :)
<RedSingularity> paultag:  look at the attached files
<stlsaint> AbhiJit: aye
<AbhiJit> stlsaint, yah
<paultag> RedSingularity, looks Russian?
<RedSingularity> paultag:  lol i have no idea :)
<paultag> RedSingularity, yeah, and his LP profile looks to say he speaks both English and Russian
<stlsaint> AbhiJit: nice, well i have confirmed the bug
<RedSingularity> pailtag:  there ya go
<paultag> RedSingularity, so I'd find someone who speaks Russian to help :)
<paultag> RedSingularity, but google translate might be passable
<paultag> RedSingularity, the errors look pretty standard to me
<AbhiJit> stlsaint, thank you!
<paultag> RedSingularity, and it looks to be an internal issue with update-manager, it is getting junk data into a string and bombing -- it may be his "fault", but update-manager should know about this, looks like a valid bug to me
<stlsaint> well i didnt mark, i am unable ( i think )
<AbhiJit> :(
<stlsaint> AbhiJit: i am not bugsquad member :(
<stlsaint> i know i know
<AbhiJit> ohhhh
<stlsaint> but this will be my first bug i will be viably trying to triage
<AbhiJit> :)
<stlsaint> (i think i just made that word up)
<stlsaint> AbhiJit: alright if you dont mind i will send this bug to my mentor to continue triage :D
<stlsaint> AbhiJit: thanks a bunch :D
<AbhiJit> stlsaint, sure np
<RedSingularity> paultag:  yeah the errors look good to me....i just wish i could read them :)
<paultag> RedSingularity, hehe, yup. Run it through Google Translate and hope for the best. Worst comes to worst, try getting someone in the russian loco to help
<paultag> RedSingularity, thanks for rocking :)
<RedSingularity> paultag:  good idea...thanks a lot!
<paultag> RedSingularity, cheers, good luck!
<RedSingularity> paultag :)
<stlsaint> AbhiJit: oh, hehe, i was able to mark as confirmed
<AbhiJit> stlsaint, nice!
<AbhiJit> brb
<paultag> AbhiJit, stlsaint has fixed up your bug and is forwarding it upstream now. Be sure to give him a hug :)
 * stlsaint holds arms out for AbhiJit 
<paultag> he's afk there stlsaint :)
<AbhiJit> thank you paultag stlsaint :)
<paultag> I did nothing :P
<AbhiJit> I know! :P
<paultag> :)
<AbhiJit> paultag, what is whube?
<micahg> AbhiJit: do you mean WUBI?
<paultag> AbhiJit, it's a small bug tracker that I've been toying with for a few years now.
<AbhiJit> micahg, no
<paultag> no, sorry micahg
<paultag> micahg, it's a project that I have on the side :)
<paultag> to be fair, I was using the name before wubi ;)
<AbhiJit> paultag, oh i as confused to see that famous man's photo on their web site.
<AbhiJit> http://whube.com/
<micahg> paultag: cool
<paultag> AbhiJit, it's not stable or useful, just kinda doodling about
<paultag> AbhiJit, Che rocks :)
<AbhiJit> paultag, yah
<AbhiJit> bye
<RedSingularity> I have filed a bug against virtualbox ose.  If anyone here handles virtualbox please take a look at bug 665449 when you get a chance.  Thanks.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 665449 in virtualbox-guest-additions (Ubuntu) "Guest additions dont work in 10.10 guest (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/665449
<paultag> RedSingularity, installing a fresh image to test, I posted on the bug -- mind pasting the error log?
<paultag> Man, I have insomnia.
<RedSingularity> paultag:  Heeeey i have a case of that myself.  Got medicine recently.
<paultag> RedSingularity, sucks, hunh :)
<RedSingularity> paultag:  not doing much tho.  Yeah it sucks big time!
<paultag> RedSingularity, I got it so bad I did not sleep for about 3 to 4 days. Can't remember much about it, I started to hallucinate
<paultag> RedSingularity, it was kinda cool. For the first hour or so. Then it was lame.
<paultag> RedSingularity, I'm also going to test this on another WM just to be sure. It looks like a core issue, so hopefully we can reproduce
<RedSingularity> paultag: I never got to the hallucinations but i figure i will sooner or later.
<paultag> RedSingularity, What TZ are you in?
<RedSingularity> paultag:  New york -400
<paultag> RedSingularity, Same here
<RedSingularity> paultag:  what error log you want?
<paultag> RedSingularity, in the screenshot it mentions /var/log/vboxadd-install.log
<paultag> RedSingularity, if you could paste that, that would rock
<RedSingularity> paultag:  indeed.  Standby a moment while i boot.
<paultag> RedSingularity, roger doger
<paultag> perhaps unrelated, but I don't want a bug left un-triaged when it gets to the hackers
<RedSingularity> paultag:  true
<paultag> :)
<RedSingularity> paultag:  posted log
 * paultag hugs
<paultag> RedSingularity, I'll try and duplicate and post logs and such
<paultag> RedSingularity, Hey, I see you're in the New York LoCo, do you know Chaz?
<RedSingularity> paultag:  Chaz.....that his real name?
<paultag> RedSingularity, nah -- my main man Charles Profitt <cprofitt>
<RedSingularity> paultag:  Oh yes.  I mean online tho.  Not in person.  I never went to any local meetings before.
<paultag> aye
<paultag> Who else is over there. deejoe, right?
<paultag> I love deejoe, great guy.
<RedSingularity> paultag: Yes mr deejoe as well.  go to meetings before?
<paultag> RedSingularity, I'm in Ohio, Boston by birth
<paultag> RedSingularity, I've met a few of them, and work on a few teams with the rest
<RedSingularity> paultag:  Oh i see.  How do you know the New york loco guys then?
<paultag> RedSingularity, I run the Ohio LoCo, so I try and meet our neighbors. I am on the Ubuntu Beginners Team council with Chaz, and I've met up with deejoe in Boston, that and a lot of NY folks head to Ohio Linuxfest
<paultag> RedSingularity, you should hang out with them :)
<RedSingularity> paultag:  I have thought about attending a gathering.  I really should.
<paultag> totally, there's even an awesome hackerspace in Rochester RedSingularity -- I have one of their stickers on my netbook
<RedSingularity> paultag:  Is it a convention?
<paultag> RedSingularity, it's a building -- they have a bunch of hacking tools ( like EE / Hardware hacking, not cracking ) and some space where you can just hang out
<paultag> Interlok IIRC
<RedSingularity> paultag:  Nice.  I was looking into getting a building we can use for launch partys and such.  I told profitt i was will to look around
<paultag> Interlock *
<paultag> RedSingularity, http://www.interlockroc.org/ <-- this guy here
<RedSingularity> willing*
<RedSingularity> paultag:  Your host machine lucid?
<paultag> RedSingularity, yeah
<RedSingularity> paultag:  ok good.  You should be able to reproduce with no problem then.
<paultag> RedSingularity, but I'm getting really odd messages. I also have a very vulgar guest box name, so I might have to reproduce again
<paultag> RedSingularity, I'm getting errors about my filesystem, I'm going to need to re-install and all that
<paultag> RedSingularity, have you been able to do this on more then one guest box?
<RedSingularity> paultag:  Reproduce that error?  Yes.  I reinstalled 10.10 guest a few times.  Same error tho.
<paultag> OK
<RedSingularity> once you get it up and running you should be able to produce that bug with no problem
<RedSingularity> I kept trying over and over
<paultag> RedSingularity, yeah, I'm going to have to grab an ISO. Startting download now
<RedSingularity> I am running 32 bit 10.10 fyi
<paultag> RedSingularity, kk
<RedSingularity> as guest i mean
<paultag> I saw that :)
<RedSingularity> good lad!!
<paultag> RedSingularity, Oh, so I'm stalking your wiki -- You're on Long Island? I was dating a girl from garden city ( Hempstead in Nassau ) for a while. Glad that's over, but I got to know Long Island well enough
<RedSingularity> Yes sir!  I am in merrick!  Near bellmore and freeport
<paultag> ah, sure sure
<paultag> RedSingularity, small world :)
<RedSingularity> yes it is!
<RedSingularity> you part of "bug control"?
<paultag> RedSingularity, yessir
<paultag> RedSingularity, not too much anymore
<paultag> RedSingularity, I just do a bug now and again for fun
<RedSingularity> cool beans.  I would like to apply sooner or later for it
<paultag> RedSingularity, it's pretty cool. Remember, the whole deal with this stuff ( MOTU, Control ) is just when it becomes silly to the process
<paultag> RedSingularity, so if you're not getting work done because you have to keep asking people to do stuff, the time's right. It's not about a shiny pin for what you've done :)
<RedSingularity> I agree.  I want to build some experience with bugs first before applying.
<paultag> RedSingularity, well of course :)
<RedSingularity> paultag:  SLOWLY, mind you, I am learning.
<paultag> RedSingularity, all good things in due time, my friend
<RedSingularity> thats it
<paultag> :)
<paultag> RedSingularity, so what year in school are you?
<RedSingularity> what packages you specialize in?
<RedSingularity> paultag:  3rd year school
<paultag> RedSingularity, Senior at Uni here
<paultag> RedSingularity, I work on Fluxbox. I maintain in upstream ( Debian / fluxbox.org ) and try and keep Ubuntu's section clean as well
<paultag> RedSingularity, That's a good bit of my time, at least wrt bug / motu stuff
<RedSingularity> paultag:  All of ubuntu or any specific packages?
<paultag> RedSingularity, I usually just stick to Fluxbox and watch for issues there ( because they are usually my fault )
<RedSingularity> lol
<paultag> heh, we're all learning, y'know
<paultag> RedSingularity, like I said, I don't do much bug work these days
<paultag> RedSingularity, it's mostly loco / debian atm
<RedSingularity> paultag:  Major in programming?
<RedSingularity> at school
<paultag> RedSingularity, computer science :)
<RedSingularity> paultag:  Any sector?  I am in networking myself.
<paultag> RedSingularity, I like making the distinction because anyone can program, it is a fine art to understand how the stuff works :)
<paultag> RedSingularity, Operating Systems are my love
<paultag> RedSingularity, I wrote a kernel for fun last semester. It was awesome. Got credit for it, too
<RedSingularity> paultag:  I took a programming course.  I am no good at it tho.  I guess its a matter of interest too.  I mean I love the networking sector of computing so i find it easy.
<paultag> RedSingularity, for sure, man, for sure
<RedSingularity> paultag:  picked up a ubuntu certified pro book to study.  Want to get the certification :)
<paultag> RedSingularity, Hell yeah! :)
<RedSingularity> paultag:  I am going to try laying down again.....see if i can get an hour or two of sleep.  Tired as hell :(  Talk soon i guess?
<paultag> RedSingularity, sure thing. Ping me anytime. Well met.
<RedSingularity> paultag:  of course man.  Have a good one :)
<paultag> RedSingularity, back atcha, good luck!
 * RedSingularity is going to try for some sleep.
<njin> hello to all, i can reproduce this, but i can't imagine where it came from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/548859 it's easy to reproduce. could someone test?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 548859 in ubuntu "Can not set a background image from a mounted archive (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<njin> I'm not sure to blame nautilus because the image are substituted with a blank background
<njin> *with a withe background
<njin> Draggin image to appearance settings works
<njin> pedro_: hallo, are you at the UDS ?
<pedro_> njin, hello, yes
<njin> pedro_: wonderfull
<njin> pedro_: i just ear session on bonaire5
<xeroadmin> I am unable to unmount a drive, despite trying everything I can think of. Everything I do gives the error, umount: /media/527A6BA97A6B8895 is not in the fstab (and you are not root)
<micahg> !support | xeroadmin
<ubot2> xeroadmin: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<njin> hello, can someone explain me what mean this 'cannot set freq 16000 to exp 0x86' thanks
<pedro_> vish, hey hey, where are you?
<vish> pedro_: hey,  in the app review session..
<vish> pedro_: where are you?
<pedro_> vish, ok i'm on the gwibber one
<vish> ah!
<njin> pedro_: can i disturb ?
<pedro_> njin, disturb where? :-P
<njin> everywhere
<njin> pedro_: i can reproduce this, but i can't imagine where it came from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/548859 it's easy to reproduce.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 548859 in ubuntu "Can not set a background image from a mounted archive (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<pedro_> njin, looking
<pedro_> njin, so which part you can reproduce?
<pedro_> njin, because in the report you said you cannot
<pedro_> that's confusing
<njin> pedro_: yes i  don't follow because i want to hear your opinion
<pedro_> njin, it might be a nautilus bug, i remember something similar though so it might be a duplicate
<pedro_> njin, but i still don't understand if you can or cannot reproduce it
<pedro_> njin, could you make that clear in the bug report?
<njin> yes, is clear in the last post
<pedro_> ok thanks
<njin> pedro_: I've tried to mount a compressed image then drag it to desktop press Alt, release mouse button and select use as background, but instead the image i've got a withe background, so i'm not convinced on blaming noutilus
<pedro_> njin, i'm not 100% sure either, that's why i said it might be that
<pedro_> njin, i prefer to have the bug assigned to a package instead of being in the huge pool of bugs without a package
<njin> pedro_: sure, is better, then i assign to nautilus
<pedro_> thanks again njin
<njin> pedro_: thanks to you and sorry for my distraction
<njin> :-)
<njin> can explain this  ###cannot set freq 16000 to exp 0x86
<njin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/567565
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 567565 in ubuntu "cannot set freq 16000 to exp 0x86- Lucid Boot Failure (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<vish> bug 666508 bug bug 666510
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 666508 in launchpad-code "in code review, show changes to images (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/666508
<vish>  bug 666510
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 666510 in loggerhead "support diff of images (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/666510
<vish> !test
<ubot2> Failed!
<cupped> hello
<semperbob> sup guys
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-10-26
<cupped> euler
<cupped> whoops
<is_> Hey guys, I found what seems to be a minor security issue, but I'm not entirely sure if it is or not, and I don't really know where to report either
<drcooper> Any member of Ubuntu Bug Control please set https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/666768 to wishlist
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 666768 in unity "Make sidebar translucent (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> drcooper: this is not an Ubuntu bug (yes, it is Unity, but the *upstream* Unity. We cannot deal with it, sorry
<drcooper> hggdh: ok..
<drcooper> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/666746
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 666746 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) "Screen locked after hibernate (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<drcooper> which package should this bug be associated to
<drcooper> which package should the 666746 bug be associated to? new to bug squad pls help
<rusivi> bug 666746
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 666746 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) "Screen locked after hibernate (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/666746
<rusivi> drcooper: You nailed it for now. I'll quickly test to get it confirmed.
<drcooper> rusivi: it was not reported by me...i doubt if it should be reported as a gnome-screensaver bug
<drcooper> rusivi: i think it affects pm-utils package or something like that
<micahg> bug #?
<rusivi> bug 666746
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 666746 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) "Screen locked after hibernate (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/666746
<rusivi> micahg / drcooper: I already found?! another bug in Maverick -> System -> Admin -> Login Settings, I did not have the opportunity to auto-login as my originally created user account :D
<micahg> rusivi: I think that should stay in gnome-screensaver since the settings aren't being honored
<rusivi> micahg: Agreed.
<rusivi> micahg: What do you think about the Login Settings "bug" is that intentional or buggable?
<micahg> rusivi: the setting might have moved, maybe check in #ubuntu before filing
<drcooper> micahg: rusivi but how would hibernation be related to screensaver settings
<micahg> drcooper: I've actually been experiencing a bug where my screensaver is activated after resume as well, but I actually use the lock feature, if the setting says don't require a password ever, then that should be respected, there might be 2 bugs in fact
 * micahg seems to recall a setting for no password on resume as well
<drcooper> micahg: thats debatable as u set LOCK screen to be enabled
<drcooper> micahg: there should be some lock
<drcooper> :D
<drcooper> micahg: rusivi i think its apt to confirm the bug
 * micahg would suggest someone reproducing it :)
<drcooper> micahg: yes it does happen that way
<drcooper> micahg: i tried
<micahg> drcooper: feel free to confirm then explaining what you did
<rusivi> drcooper: you beat me to the punch :P hehe
 * micahg found an upstream bug
<drcooper> rusivi: ?
<rusivi> drcooper: jk
<drcooper> rusivi: again ?
<rusivi> drcooper: I'm a jokster don't mind me.
<micahg> are you both using the same version of gnome-screensaver as the reporter?
<drcooper> micahg: yes
<micahg> drcooper: does the gconf key mentioned in the upstream bug help?
<drcooper> micahg: sorry, did not get you
<micahg> drcooper: I linked an upstream bug to the LP bug, can you read that and see if the gconf key helps
<micahg> rusivi: can you try the gconf key?
<drcooper> micahg: setting the key fixed it !!
<drcooper> micahg: so what shud be done with the bug
<micahg> drcooper: :), well that's good news, I'll post to the upstream bug, maybe it can be fixed
<micahg> drcooper: thanks
<micahg> drcooper: this one? /desktop/gnome/lockdown/disable_lock_screen=true
<rusivi> micahg: Let me check it out
<drcooper> micahg: yaes
<micahg> rusivi: 'tis ok
<micahg> drcooper: thanks
<rusivi> micahg: Regarding /desktop/gnome/lockdown that's a little over my head, where do I go to find that file/folder?!
<micahg> rusivi: you need to use gconf-editor, it's already been confirmed, so you don't need to do it unless you want the fix
<drcooper> micahg: so thats how a bug is triaged !! :D
<micahg> drcooper: one way :)
<drcooper> micahg: turns out to be my first experience
<micahg> drcooper: cool, well thank you for confirming
<micahg> drcooper: generally, it makes it to triaged where there is enough information to reproduce and it's a confirmed bug (upstream bug link almost always makes a bug triaged)
<drcooper> micahg: ohhk..
<mreiter> Hi, I filed a bug about failing hibernation on Thinkpads in 10.10 and I think it is ready to be triaged according to the wiki (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage/). Could some Bug Control member maybe have a look and triage it? Here's the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/661711
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 661711 in linux (Ubuntu) "Hibernate fails on Thinkpads (affects: 9) (heat: 54)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mreiter> I really did everything I could to make the report as complete as possible and according to the criteria in the wiki, the report is ready to be triaged. I can't do it, because I'm not a member of Bug Control. The wiki says to ask here in this case. It would be really awesome if this get fixed and it shouldn't be difficult, because I am not able to reproduce the bug with a newer kernel version...
<micahg> drcooper: duplicate bug? bug
<micahg> bug 599783
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 599783 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "proxy capplet is not IPv6 aware (affects: 1) (heat: 32)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/599783
<sense> drcooper: Seems indeed duplicate
<drcooper> yup
<micahg> drcooper: you can mark it a duplicate, please use the response on the responses page
<sense> drcooper: Do you know how to mark a bug as a duplicate?
<drcooper> sense mark as dulicate right?
<sense> drcooper: THere is a list of stock responses at <http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses> you can use when responding to bug reports, it saves you some time.
<sense> drcooper: yes.
<micahg> drcooper: it's good to make a comment when marking as a duplicate using the response from the responses page sense gave you
<drcooper> micahg: as a comment before marking as duplicate?
<micahg> drcooper: yes
<drcooper> micahg: can i add it now
<micahg> drcooper: yes
 * micahg will be back later
<BUGa_badmood> o/
<JimmyJohn> Hey, I think this bug has been reported before but I'm not sure. I'm on a toshiba satellite e205 s1904 and can't finish installing. gives me a "child_rip" error and just halts, reading 0x0 0x20
<JimmyJohn> I got it to go farther and actually got ubuntu to boot once by turning off acpi but it won't work again
<JimmyJohn> it crashed after that anyway
<JimmyJohn> Anybody know anything about this?
<mrand> JimmyJohn: Google turns this up: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1496796, which seems to imply it isn't a bug with Ubuntu.
<JimmyJohn> but it also turns this up
<JimmyJohn> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1445892
<JimmyJohn> and the OP isn't even on a toshiba. not to mention i've checked the site, no bios updates
<mrand> Many computer vendors use the same chipsets and BIOS, so I don't think it much matters that it isn't toshiba specific.  The first thread links to a bug which then points to a work-around (kernel patch)
<JimmyJohn> would you mind telling me what I'm supposed to do with that? I'm at the link from the first thread.
<mrand> JimmyJohn: short of compiling your own kernel with that patch and/or continuing going down the  acpi route, unfortunately the answer appears to be that the bug in the BIOS is blocking your computer, and many like it, from properly using Linux.
<mrand> down the non-acpi, that is.
<JimmyJohn> I think i just got a kernel from a guy. He posted it in one of the linked threads, after compiling it, so now i have a .deb and a .patch, i just don't know what to do with them. Others are saying this fixed it though
<JimmyJohn> ?
<mrand> JimmyJohn: .deb are normally installed with dpkg.  Not sure what you would do with the .patch.  You might try asking on #Ubuntu.  this channel is more discussing the process and processing of bugs rather than debugging.
<guntbert> what is the meaning of "One Hundred Paper Cuts" ?
<BUGa_badmood> quick fixes
<guntbert> BUGa_badmood: thx -- if your nick is "true" I won't bother you any more :-)
<BUGa_badmood> guntbert: in a bad mood, cause I missed the delivery guy
<BUGa_badmood> now will have to wait another day to get my hands on my new Desire HD
<hggdh> heh
<RedSingularity> lol HATE when that happens!
<guntbert> BUGa_badmood: sorry to hear - no neighbors around to take it for you?
<BUGa_badmood> they don't do that
<BUGa_badmood> its a 500+€ piece
<BUGa_badmood> no leaving on the neibour
<guntbert> understandable
<guntbert> but back to my question: is there anyplace to read up on the "One Hundred Paper Cuts"?
<rusivi> guntbert: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PaperCut
<guntbert> rusivi: thx
<guntbert> about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/CommonTasks  : there is stated about kernel bugs that "For Hardy (8.04) - Lucid (10.04) the correct package is linux". I guess that is/will be true for current and future releases as well. I f no one objects I'm going to change that to "For Hardy (8.04) and later releases the correct ..."
<rusivi> guntbert: Sounds good.
<guntbert> rusivi: done
<njin> hello, there's a finnish here to triage this ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/431922
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 431922 in ubuntu "dead_stroke broken in some applications (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<MoLE_> Quiet in here - everyone must be at UDS
<MoLE_> any suggestions on how to advance bug 558431 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 558431 in parted (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "gparted crashes at startup - Assertion failed (affects: 20) (dups: 3) (heat: 100)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/558431
<RedSingularity> micahg:  are you going to address bug 643736 or should i move my comment about wish-listing there?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 643736 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) ""What's new in Thunderbird 3" reappears on minor upgrades (affects: 1) (heat: 102)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/643736
<micahg> RedSingularity: yes, I think I'll mark it won't fix though
<RedSingularity> micahg: for which bug?
<micahg> RedSingularity: the one you just said
<RedSingularity> micahg:  your going to handle the other one about 2.0 migration?
<micahg> RedSingularity: yes, when the user replies
<RedSingularity> micahg: ok
<micahg> RedSingularity: nm, I found an upstream bug
<micahg> RedSingularity: why did you post an apport-collect message on bug 643736?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 643736 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) ""What's new in Thunderbird 3" reappears on minor upgrades (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/643736
<RedSingularity> micahg:  get more info about the system
<micahg> RedSingularity: there is no more information
<RedSingularity> micahg:  damn, i didnt even notice he used apport to report it at first.
<RedSingularity> micahg:  telling him to disregard
<RedSingularity> micahg:  you notified mozilla team?
<micahg> RedSingularity: huh?
<RedSingularity> micahg:  it says assigned to mozilla bugs
<micahg> RedSingularity: that means it's linked to an upstream bug
<RedSingularity> micahg: alright
<RedSingularity> micahg: marking as "wont fix"?
<micahg> RedSingularity: huh?
<micahg> RedSingularity: I changed my mind as I noted above
<RedSingularity> micahg: oh you did link it....ok
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-10-27
<cupped> Hello
<cupped> How long does it usually take to be approved on the launchpad group?
<crimsun> bug 665471
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 665471 in grub2 (Debian) (and 1 other project) "[natty] GRUB no longer finds kernel with separate /boot partition (affects: 10) (dups: 2) (heat: 66)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/665471
<nyo> Hi, I never reported a bug, I found one in ubiquity install, can I write about it here? its quite simple
<RedSingularity> nyo:  Have you added the bug to launchpad?
<RedSingularity> Anyone here able to change importance for me?
<RedSingularity> If anyone sees this message can you please set bug 664265 to "Low"?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 664265 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Can't play flash videos full screen on firefox and google chrome with intel driver and compiz (affects: 3) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/664265
<nyo> RedSingularity Hi, i've just created a launchpad account
<nyo> i should post about ubiquity? it's this the name of the app?
<nyo> the installer app
<RedSingularity> nyo:  you post yet?
<nyo> no
<RedSingularity> ok, can you post from the machine with the problem?
<nyo> no, since i've got another prob with grub so now i'm reinstalling ubuntu
<nyo> anyway
<nyo> this is the text i've prepared for the bug
<nyo> Hi, i would communicate that I find a little bug in the ubiquity install gui interface.
<nyo> at the page of "personal information" in the Username field, it should make a red x if you put a Uppercase character or a number, instead now is working showing a green V. I was in a situation that all the field were "ok" with a green V but with the "go forward" button disabled.... then i figured out it was as explained above
<nyo> is it clear enough?
<RedSingularity> Yeah thats fine....you will also need to explain the steps to produce the error.
<RedSingularity> so we can try and produce it ourselves
<RedSingularity> Can you boot a live CD on the problem machine and post from the live cd to launchpad?
<nyo> just boot with the livecd and start the install
<nyo> ok i can do it
<nyo> since i have to reinstall...
<nyo> lol
<RedSingularity> ok, there is a command to run and it will lead you through the different steps as well as add essential system info to the report.  Thats why you need to report this bug on the error computer.
<RedSingularity> "from" the error computer i mean
<nyo> ok
<nyo> problem is that it requires me to put the pid
<nyo> where is the field to write it?
<RedSingularity> what is asking?
<nyo> "what kind of prob you want to report? sound - display - security - other" i choose other and it put out an error telling i need to specify pid see --help etc
<RedSingularity> launchpad is asking?
<nyo> y
<nyo> ubuntu-bug
<nyo> right?
<nyo> not launchpad
<RedSingularity> ubuntu-bug ubiquity is the command to run
<nyo> ahhhh
<nyo> ok
<RedSingularity> th3k0rn: you there?
<nyo> anyway is not a real bug is a suggested hint to add to that window
<th3k0rn> RedSingularity: yes, sort of
<RedSingularity> th3k0rn: good man!  can you mark a bug "low" for me?
<RedSingularity> nyo:  thats fine
<th3k0rn> RedSingularity: sure, bug id?
<RedSingularity> bug 664265
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 664265 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Can't play flash videos full screen on firefox and google chrome with intel driver and compiz (affects: 3) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/664265
<th3k0rn> looking
<RedSingularity> nyo:  we may be able to get "wishlist" for it
<RedSingularity> nyo maybe...
<nyo> but where should i put the text? in launchpad or in ubuntu-bug ?
<RedSingularity> ubuntu-bug should have opened a launchpad page
<nyo> ok i see now
<nyo> the pc is slow now :D ehhe
<RedSingularity> nyo old pc?
<th3k0rn> RedSingularity: done
<nyo> 1.73ghz
<RedSingularity> th3k0rn Thanks so much!!  :)
<RedSingularity> nyo: ahh i see
<th3k0rn> RedSingularity: btw, instead of requesting sth. like rm -r ~/.mozilla, you should request   mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.old
<RedSingularity> th3k0rn:  yes i discussed it with micahg.  Will do next time :)
<th3k0rn> okidoki, cool. I guess he alos told you about sudo not being neccessary there ;)
<RedSingularity> th3k0rn:  lol yes sir
<th3k0rn> super
<RedSingularity> th3k0rn:   thanks again :)
<RedSingularity> nyo:  done?
<nyo> ok, bug: 667188
<nyo> :)
<nyo> going take coffe eheh see u later (15min)
<RedSingularity> nyo:  I am headed to bed....I will take a look at the report tomorrow if no one else does.  :)
<RedSingularity> bug 667188
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 667188 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "not a real bug, I would suggest that a message is missing.. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/667188
<RedSingularity> nyo:  If there is any info still needed i will ask in the report.
 * RedSingularity saying goodnight :)
<thekorn> RedSingularity: wait
<thekorn> it's a duplicate of bug 549195
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 549195 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Ubiquity should give visual feedback that username cannot contains capital letter(s) (affects: 8) (dups: 2) (heat: 63)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/549195
<RedSingularity> thekorn:  Really?  Lets see.
<thekorn> ...as far as I understand the bugreport
<RedSingularity> thekorn:  yes.  Seems like it...
<RedSingularity> good catch so quick!
<RedSingularity> I guess I will mark as duplicate then.
<thekorn> yes please
<RedSingularity> Marking......
<RedSingularity> Done
<thekorn> RedSingularity: super. now, sleep tight
<RedSingularity> thekorn: lol  Will do!
 * RedSingularity is finally off to bed
<epos85> Hello. I have some bugs to report.
<epos85> First. Myspell(Myspell-nb) gives me many lines(bad flagvector) in terminal when:$ sudo gedit file. Logs from otrace tells me that something is wrong with myspell-nb.
<epos85> Second. Mouseproblems when using external mouse and having laptop with touchpad. Sometimes i have to click with touchpad buttons to get the other mouse-buttons working again.
<epos85> Not only that. I have tried to deactivate touchpad(cause its annoying when using mouse) in synaptics and gpointing-device-settings. But touchpad go active sometime after again.
<shankao> you should be using launchpad for filling bugs
<epos85> ?
<shankao> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<epos85> Source: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad:: IRC: Ubuntu BugSquad members can always be contacted through IRC on the #ubuntu-bugs channel on irc.freenode.org for help or collaboration.
<shankao> yes, but launchpad will make your bug permanet and accessible to a wider range of people that are not here or not now
<epos85> Feel free to update site then. I actually installed irssi to write here.
<shankao> I use to think on the irc channel as a complement to that, not the primary way to post bugs
<shankao> for reporting bugs, you should also use the command "ubuntu-bug packagename"
<shankao> that automatically takes the necessary info from your system (i.e. logs, versions installed) so devs. can actually make something about the bug
<shankao> that all is indicated in the wiki page I have told about
<epos85> And btw. I have reported error at launchpad earlier
<epos85> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/myspell/+bug/657052
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 657052 in myspell (Ubuntu) "error when i save a file (affects: 3) (heat: 244)" [Undecided,New]
<thekorn> hmm, let's see, I've seen such bug before
<thekorn> epos85: your bug is a duplicate of bug 583911
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 583911 in gedit (Ubuntu) "bad flag alias index & bad flag vector alias errors (affects: 9) (heat: 37)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/583911
<thekorn> epos85: I will mark it as such, thanks for reporting it
<epos85> Importance should be greater than low. Its affecting the distro system-wide
<thekorn> epos85: so, you see the same error for other applications?
<thekorn> or what do you mean by system-wide?
<epos85> Ooo-applications, gedit, etc.. Slow, have to be killed sometimes. Takes many seconds to close applications.
<epos85> Every applications that use myspell
<epos85> Ex. When i do: sudo gedit /etc/modules .. I get many 'bad flagvector' when opening. And same thing when saving/closing.
<epos85> Had no problems with myspell in 10.04
<thekorn> epos85: sorry, I've no time right now to look closer at this bug, but I will later today. Maybe there are even more duplicates of this issue in launchpad, which would of course result in a higher importance
<epos85> A newb ubuntu user told me that his Ubuntu was slower than Windows 7 in WmWare. He said that "Notepad didnt take forever to close".
<epos85> Thanks
<epos85> I also want to notice about gpointing-device-settings and synaptic and mouse application. Its impossible to deactivate touchpad
<epos85> Or should i post a new Bug?
<thekorn> epos85: best is to post a new bug
<epos85> Ill do.
<thekorn> that's the best way to get the attation of relevant people
<thekorn> although it might take some time ;)
<thekorn> but we are early in the release cycle, so there is a good chance
<epos85> Hehe. Ive noticed. But its actually the Myspell that kills my joy. Im using my laptop at school.
<epos85> 10.04 had no bugs like this, so i hope its a isolated error
<epos85> Thanks for now. Ping me if i can assist.
<kcj> Is there any way I can stop this happening https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/665734 It really isn't fun anymore.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 665734 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Xorg freezes when viewing website in Firefox. (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<kcj> brb
<kcj> Hello?
<pedro_> vish, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestones
<vish> pedro_: thx..
<pedro_> you're welcome
<psusi> bug #502699 for some reason is tracked in lucid... shouldn't that only be the case if it is requesting an SRU?  Since this doesn't seem to make a case for an SRU, should that task be closed?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 502699 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "upgrade to cryptsetup 1.1.0 (affects: 7) (heat: 14)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/502699
<jibel> psusi, only lucid is affected by this so the status is correct, but the dev task should be set to 'fix released'
<psusi> jibel: yea, I just set the dev task to fix released, but why is there a lucid task when this isn't apparently a request for an SRU?
<psusi> and without an SRU, it will not be fixed in lucid
<mortal> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/667336 <- weird
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 667336 in compiz (Ubuntu) "weird compiz crash, pointer on top of a long url in pidgin, compiz crashes (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<RedSingularity> micahg:  The "importance" page says to forward all triaged/confirmed bugs upstream.  Is this true?
<RedSingularity> The triage page i mean
<micahg> RedSingularity: if it's an upstream issue, yes, not everything is an upstream issue
<RedSingularity> micahg:  whats an example of an upstream issue?
<micahg> RedSingularity: generally something in the app itself, not install failures or menu issues
<RedSingularity> micahg:  Is bug 643736 forwarded upstream?  I see it has been assigned to mozilla bugs
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 643736 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) ""What's new in Thunderbird 3" reappears on minor upgrades (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 20)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/643736
<micahg> RedSingularity: yes, that's what an upstream bug link looks like
<RedSingularity> micahg:  I have another "wishlist" item.  Should bug 638744 be forwarded?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 638744 in update-manager (Ubuntu) ""Restart to complete update" should not be signaled until the update has completed (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/638744
<micahg> RedSingularity: no, we're upstream for update-manager
<micahg> RedSingularity: also, ,you might want to check for dups in that bug
<RedSingularity> micahg: Where do you see that we are upstream?
<micahg> RedSingularity: well technically we're not, there is an upstream project, but bugs for update-manager are generally kept in Ubuntu
 * micahg wonders if we ever got a list of packages where we *don't* forward bugs
<RedSingularity> micahg:  Yes that would be nice
<RedSingularity> micahg:  that bug is confirmed.  I tested it on another machine as well.  Cant it be "triaged"?
<micahg> RedSingularity: have you checked for duplicates?
<RedSingularity> micahg doing so......stand by
<njin> micahg: who blame here? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/665947 video attached (nautilus?)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 665947 in ubuntu ""Open With" section of properties dialogue starts re-adding applications (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<RedSingularity> micahg:  doesnt seem to be any dups
<micahg> njin: to find out what is running a window, run: 'xprop | grep CLASS' and click on the window
<njin> micahg: Thanks a lot
<micahg> RedSingularity: bug 409002
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 409002 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Restart prompt before update finished (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 38)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409002
<RedSingularity> micahg: I saw that....... even though its for another release tho??
<micahg> RedSingularity: same wishlist, right?
<RedSingularity> micahg:  yea
<RedSingularity> micahg:  If that release had reached EOL would it still be a dup?
<micahg> RedSingularity: yes, it's not a release specific request
<RedSingularity> micahg:  ahhhh
<RedSingularity> micahg:  so I mark my bug to the older one.  Can the older one be marked triaged then since it is connected with the more recent bug?
<micahg> RedSingularity: yes
<RedSingularity> micahg: i see, ok I will mark
<micahg> not because it's connected, but because there's enough information for a developer
<RedSingularity> micahg:  so if the original report didnt have the needed info I would have to get it even though It has been confirmed in the other bug?
<micahg> RedSingularity: or dupe the other way
<RedSingularity> mark the older as dup of the newer?
<micahg> RedSingularity: we try to dupe to the older bug, but if the newer bug has more info, you can dupe to the newer one
<RedSingularity> michag:  ok that makes sense
<micahg> RedSingularity: generally asking if someone upgrades is not a good first triage question
<RedSingularity> micahg: If they did upgrade tho i want to do it as well to reproduce....
<micahg> RedSingularity: yes, but you can try to reproduce w/out knowing that...that should not be a factor most of the time, it's something to keep in the back of your mind, but in most cases not an issue
<RedSingularity> micahg:  alright......saves me time as well :)
<RedSingularity> micahg:  I guess you can mark bug 638744 "triaged".  I linked the other two because the more recent one seems to have a better flow of information and i has all the required data for the dev's.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 638744 in update-manager (Ubuntu) ""Restart to complete update" should not be signaled until the update has completed (affects: 6) (dups: 2) (heat: 116)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/638744
<micahg> RedSingularity: the title was self explanatory in this case, but ok
<RedSingularity> micahg:  is there a team that looks at "confirmed" bugs and makes sure they are ready for triage status?  I read that on a post on another site.
<micahg> RedSingularity: well, that's for bugsquad to do, that's part of bug days
<RedSingularity> micahg:  oh cool.  Do you have to be part of bug-control to participate?
<micahg> RedSingularity: no
<RedSingularity> micahg:  great
<amastronardi> hi everyone
<amastronardi> bug #645138 is requesting to upgrade a package to a version that is currently in beta
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 645138 in spyder (Ubuntu) "update Spyder to Version 2 (affects: 1) (heat: 106)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/645138
<amastronardi> Does Ubuntu include beta software by default? Shall I consider that request valid?
<micahg> amastronardi: what's the bug #?
<amastronardi> #645138
<micahg> bug 645138
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 645138 in spyder (Ubuntu) "update Spyder to Version 2 (affects: 1) (heat: 106)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/645138
<micahg> amastronardi: hmm, I was looking into that, I think there's a request in Debian for it
<micahg> oh, there's not a request in Debian
<micahg> amastronardi: it depends on the maintainer in Debian or Ubuntu
<amastronardi> if I'm not wrong, that package comes from debian
<amastronardi> ubuntu maintainer is Ubuntu MOTU developers
<micahg> amastronardi: why did you add a math tag?
<amastronardi> because it is a math program
<micahg> amastronardi: yes, but we don't use tags like that
<amastronardi> ok, sorry... I didn't know :s
<micahg> amastronardi: you can leave it for a developer who wants to deal with it I guess, most likely nothing will happen until 2 is released, but that depends on teh Debian maintainer or if an Ubuntu dev wants to do something with it
<amastronardi> Do we have any doc about the use of tags? Or... can you explain me quickly how do we use tags here?
<micahg> !tags | amastronardi
<ubot2> amastronardi: We use some common tags for tracking bugs on Launchpad.net See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags for common usage.
<amastronardi> ok, thanks, will leave that to a dev
<amastronardi> thanks ;-)
<micahg> amastronardi: generally any bugs which are requests to updating to a new version you can leave for the devs
<amastronardi> micahg, in this case shall I use 'upgrade' tag?
<micahg> amastronardi: sure
<amastronardi> ok, just fixed that mistake
<kcj> Can someone help me with this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/665734 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 665734 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Xorg freezes when viewing website in Firefox. (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<kcj> I found this: Oct 24 11:23:05 laptop0 kernel: [ 2952.597363] *pde = 4629b067
<kcj> Here: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/58113737/messages
<kcj> Is pde an invalid pointer that's causing the crash?
<kcj> #ubuntu-x
<kcj> oops
<RedSingularity> micahg:  I deal with a lot of bugs where another user has the same problem and they post accordingly.  Should I have them make a new report or is it ok to have them posting on the other users bug?
<micahg> RedSingularity: depends on the bug
<RedSingularity> bug 666755
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 666755 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Flash player crashes (blank area) on Ubuntu 10.10 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/666755
<RedSingularity> micahg:  perilla in this case
<micahg> RedSingularity: well, this shouldn't really be happening anymore
<RedSingularity> micahg:  what?  The bug they are describing?
<micahg> RedSingularity: yes, in this case, the user should probably file a new support request
<RedSingularity> micahg:  Why shouldn't it be happening?
<micahg> RedSingularity: well, not exactly true, but it's an older issue I'll have to go into later
<micahg> I have to run now
<RedSingularity> no prob :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-10-28
<cupped> hello
<psusi> say... didn't they just say bug expiration has been fixed?
<micahg> RedSingularity: there's no need to move .mozilla out of the way, you can just ask the user to try a new profile
<RedSingularity> micahg:  This may be the bug I am stumped on.  Whats the number??
<micahg> RedSingularity: bug 666910 and I'm trying to convert to question and failing ATM
<RedSingularity> micahg:  I was going to ask you about it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 666910 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Can not install addons (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/666910
<RedSingularity> micahg:  YES thats it!  My FINAL idea is to remove all firefox related packages and reinstall.  I dont know what else to do.....
<RedSingularity> thus the last command i asked him for
<micahg> RedSingularity: not a firefox issue, connection fails from a shell
<micahg> RedSingularity: see comment #9
<RedSingularity> micahg:  yes thats what i thought....i commented as well on that
<RedSingularity> micahg:  started to second guess myself tho
<RedSingularity> micahg:  as you can see he downloaded the ICON from the other site fine
<micahg> RedSingularity: if you can convert to question, the user seems to have some issues with the network connection
<RedSingularity> micahg:  i just dont understand why it would only affect the firefox add on page.......
<micahg> RedSingularity: common problem
<RedSingularity> micahg:  It must be a local problem tho because I access and download with no problem.
<micahg> RedSingularity: right
 * RedSingularity is failing at turning it into a question as well :(
<RedSingularity> micahg:  I wonder, how about logging in under a guest account?  A temp one and trying downloading there?
<micahg> RedSingularity: if you like, try from the cli
<RedSingularity> micahg: cli?
<paultag> RedSingularity, command line interface
<paultag> also, hi
<RedSingularity> paultag:  hey buddy
<paultag> RedSingularity, :)
<RedSingularity> micahg , paultag:  I have a splitting headache.  Signing off for now.  Talk to you soon :)
<paultag> RedSingularity, cheers, great chatting :P
<RedSingularity> paultag:  later man ;)
<paultag> :)
 * RedSingularity is away
<mortal> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/667336 how should I proceed, I do not get anything in /var/crash
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 667336 in compiz (Ubuntu) "weird compiz crash, pointer on top of a long url in pidgin, compiz crashes (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Invalid]
<TLE> Hallo everyone, how do make a bugreport against the ubuntu/debian packaging
<TLE> I was looking through this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs but I could not seem to find the solutions
<bilalakhtar> TLE: File a bug in the package itself
<TLE> bilalakhtar: thank you
<om26er> can anyone please who should i ask to upload bug 636161
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 636161 in gexiv2 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "shotwell crashed with SIGSEGV in gexiv2_metadata_get_orientation() (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 18)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/636161
<om26er> read comment 9
<om26er> do i need a sponser?
<micahg> om26er: please subscribe ubuntu-sponsors or ping someone in ubuntu-devel if it's urgent
<micahg> om26er: an SRU will need a test case as well, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<BigMadWolf> hi there
<BigMadWolf> i think this bug is ready for being triaged: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rpy/+bug/667795
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 667795 in rpy (Debian) (and 1 other project) "rpy python module does not support the R shipped version (2.11.1) (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Unknown,Unknown]
<BigMadWolf> importance of bug 667795 should be set to medium
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 667795 in rpy (Debian) (and 1 other project) "rpy python module does not support the R shipped version (2.11.1) (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/667795
<drew212> any bugcontrol admins around?
<micahg> drew212: yes
<rusivi> Ubuntu bug 125003 looks ready for triage, I can upstream no big deal
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 125003 in gfax (Ubuntu) "Gfax keeps crashing right after start (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 24)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/125003
<drew212> my bugcontrol membership is due to expire =X
<micahg> drew212: oh, wait, I'm not an admin :)
<drew212> micahg: darn =X
<drew212> micahg: what are the admin's IRC's?
<rusivi> drew212: bdmurray is an admin as per topic :D
<rusivi> Just created an upstream project for gfax (Registry Maintainers, enjoy!) and attached upstream bug.
<drew212> rusivi: thanks
<drew212> bdmurray: can you renew my ubuntu bugcontrol membership when you get the chance?
<hggdh> rusivi: any relation with https://edge.launchpad.net/gfax?
<hggdh> drew212: what is your LP id?
<micahg> hggdh: that's what rusivi just registered
<drew212> mstngdrew212 i believe
<hggdh> micahg: cool :-)
<kklimonda_> where are you guys?
<micahg> kklimonda_: bonaire 8
 * kklimonda_ is pouring insane amounts of coffee into himself to restart his brain
<kklimonda_> well, I'm on the third cup already :/
<hggdh> drew212: done
<drew212> hggdh: thanks much
<hggdh> kklimonda_: antigua1
<kklimonda_> ah, canonical-wide qa
<hggdh> :-)
<rusivi> hggdh: What I registered is: https://launchpad.net/gfax
<rusivi> hggdh: cool different link, same place :D
<BigMadWolf> any free bug squad member to have a look to bug 667795 for triaging?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 667795 in rpy (Debian) (and 1 other project) "rpy python module does not support the R shipped version (2.11.1) (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/667795
<om26er> BigMadWolf, what importance should I give it?
<BigMadWolf> om26er: medium, since this piece of software is unusable
<BigMadWolf> thanks a lot om26er !
<BigMadWolf> ;)
<om26er> BigMadWolf, oh you were quick to refresh ;)
<simar> sense, hi
<sense> hey simar! How are you doing?
<simar> sense, :)) fine .. has been busy with university life .. academic and project work..
<simar> sense, but now I guess I can spare some more free time ..
<sense> ok!
<simar> sense, how are you doing?
<sense> simar: Great, but a bit tired. I'm at the Ubuntu Developer Summit right now.
<simar> sense, oh!! great..
<simar> sense, for the first time, I joined IRC, I had not found vish on IRC when I logged in, and he's there again in 5 mins now
<sense> simar: He is here as well, so he isn't always online, just as me.
<simar> sense, ok .. that y
<vish> simar: UDS!!!!!!! ;)
 * vish hides from pedro
<simar> vish, great .. ya I can see in ubuntu facebook page ..so many ideas coming  every sec .. go go!!!
<simar> nigelb, hi
<simar> nigelb, there. I need you help...
<psusi> hi, bug #263944 will not allow me to set the status of the grub task to WONTFIX to match the others.  what should I do?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 263944 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Booting OS from SD card reader(through SDIO interface) (heat: 8)" [Wishlist,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263944
<hggdh> psusi: looking
<hggdh> psusi: heh. No need, slangasek has just acted on it
<psusi> hggdh: I ended up just going with invalid
<hggdh> psusi: no, not really, please read the last comment on the bug
<psusi> I don't believe that is correct
<psusi> is he here?
<sense> Everyone, the BugSquad Roadmap session will start in Curac~ao 1+2 very soon.
<micahg> session in #ubuntu-uds-curacao12
<sense> join #ubuntu-uds-Curacao12 and lsitent o the audio stream
<hggdh> psusi: sorry for the delay, was in a presentation. But it is difficult (although possible) for Steve to be wrong here...
<atrus> bug re: plugging in usb drives, and having them open correctly. what package should this be filed against?
<atrus> maybe it's a dupe though. it's an unpartitioned, unformatted drive. needs either a FS on it, or a partition table + filesystem.
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-10-29
<psusi> bug #668050 is just a somewhat insulting rant about their system becoming unresponsive while greatly overtaxing ram... my inclination is to close it with a comment about bugs are not a place to rant... how do you think this could be handled better?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 668050 in ubuntu "Desktop completely unresponsive on low memory due to stupid swapping. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/668050
<psusi> anyone?
<RedSingularity> psusi:  I would ask him to file reports for each issue and try to work them out one by one.  Putting all you "bugs" into one report is no good.
<RedSingularity> your*
<RedSingularity> cjohnston:  you available at the moment?
<RedSingularity> Dr_Who:  Available at the moment?
<Dr_Who> yes
<RedSingularity> Can you mark a "triaged" for me?
<Dr_Who> well guess depends .. what's the bug # ?
<Dr_Who> as you might guess don't like to mark things just to mark things
<RedSingularity> bug 664265 It has a few "confirmations" from other users at the bottom as well.  :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 664265 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Can't play flash videos full screen on firefox and google chrome with intel driver and compiz (affects: 3) (heat: 22)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/664265
<RedSingularity> Dr_Who:  no no i understand :)
<psusi> RedSingularity, huh?  I only see one complaint: that the system becomes unresponsive when thrashing memory
<RedSingularity> psusi:  Looked like he had a lot of complaining but i really didnt read it through.  If thats the case and it seems like a real "bug" you could ask him to file a more "mature" report.....
<RedSingularity> psusi:  I know i wouldnt work on a "rant" and send it to the developers that way.
<psusi> oh I don't think it is suitable to be triaged and worked on... I'm just wondering what the most polite way to close it is ;)
<RedSingularity> psusi:  ohhh, heh good question ;)
<game2> hi, can a bug-controller here please revert bug #580006 to Triaged ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 580006 in linux (Ubuntu) "Headphone jack sense missing on Realtek ALC269 (affects: 7) (dups: 1) (heat: 46)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/580006
<rusivi> Late comment on bug 668050 I've had the same problem in Windows w/ Matlab, as Matlab requires one to create large swap files (I had 20GB at one point). His rant, while impasse, does have merit.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 668050 in ubuntu "Desktop completely unresponsive on low memory due to stupid swapping. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/668050
<cjohnston> RedSingularity: yes?
<game2> hi, can a bug-controller here please revert bug #580006 to Triaged ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 580006 in linux (Ubuntu) "Headphone jack sense missing on Realtek ALC269 (affects: 7) (dups: 1) (heat: 46)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/580006
<halvors> Hi
<halvors> I have really problems with GDM.
<halvors> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/668016
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 668016 in gdm (Ubuntu) "Cannot use the default Ambiance theme when installed nvidia non-free driver. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<halvors> Reported this bug.
<halvors> Someone can help me?
<halvors> Out?
<drcooper> need some guidance. There are a lots of "package failed to install/upgrade" bugs. How should I go about such bugs.
<mortal> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/667336 <- how do I get additional info
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 667336 in compiz (Ubuntu) "weird compiz crash, pointer on top of a long url in pidgin, compiz crashes (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Invalid]
<halvors> Can anyone look at this bug?
<halvors> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/668016
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 668016 in gdm (Ubuntu) "Cannot use the default Ambiance theme when installed nvidia non-free driver. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<drcooper> halvors: i could reproduce it
<drcooper> halvors: so i confirmed the bug
<halvors> drcooper: What did you mean?
<drcooper> halvors: when you hover mouse pointer over a looong link in pidgin, compiz crashes
<drcooper> halvors: it really does
<halvors> What?
<halvors> I am talking about this bug...
<drcooper> halvors: sorry i am talking of bug 667336
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 667336 in compiz (Ubuntu) "weird compiz crash, pointer on top of a long url in pidgin, compiz crashes (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/667336
<halvors> ok
<drcooper> someone else asked about it
<drcooper> sorry
<halvors> ok
<halvors> But can anyone help me with the 668016 bug?
<elleuca> anyone with 10.10 and iPod touch that could confirm this?
<elleuca> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/668336
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 668336 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "[REGRESSION] Can't reproduce MP3 transferred on iPod Touch (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<geekosopher> time to add 'lucid2maverick' in Bugs/Tags wiki page?
<j_baer> I am experiencing server errors on the Ubuntu wiki. I need some guidance on how to report this bug.
<micahg> j_baer: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website or #ubuntu-website
<j_baer> Would "website" be wik?
<micahg> j_baer: yes
<j_baer> got-it thanks!
<geekosopher> can bug 668153 be marked as duplicate of bug 668154 or vice versa?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 668153 in ubuntu "package libgnome-vfs2.0-cil 2.20.0-2ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/668153
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 668154 in gnash (Ubuntu) "package libmono-system-runtime2.0-cil (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/668154
<paultag> geekosopher, they're filed by the same person -- it could be
<geekosopher> both the bugs are reported by same person, and the error logs are almost identical. in 668154 the reporter has steps to recreate it
<paultag> geekosopher, look through the logs, if it fails because of the common dep they're dupes
<paultag> sec
<paultag> geekosopher, it should be one bug against swfdec-mozilla   <-- if what he's saying is true
<paultag> Let me check the rdeps
<geekosopher> yes, jibel already marked 668154 against gnash
<paultag> so he did
<paultag> they look related geekosopher
<paultag>  no package named `epiphany-browser' is installed, cannot configure  <-- geekosopher that's from 668153
<paultag> geekosopher, and since that's failing because of gnash, it's the same error
<paultag> rather, if that's failing
<paultag> geekosopher, yeah, I'd combine them
<paultag> geekosopher, great catch, great insight
<geekosopher> so I will mark 668153 as duplicate of 668154
<paultag> Yeah
<geekosopher> paultag: thanks... was trying to triage both of them since morning
<paultag> geekosopher, usually the first bug would be the "main" one -- but the second one looks better
<paultag> geekosopher, so I'd mark the first as a dupe of the second to cut down on spam to the gnash guys
<geekosopher> paultag: ok... here i go
<geekosopher> paultag: is there a need to keep the lucid2maverick tag? I added it when marking the bug against update-manager
<geekosopher> sorry hardy2lucid
<paultag> geekosopher, let the gnash guys sort it out :)
<geekosopher> ok
<paultag> geekosopher, it's filed against their project, it's theirs now -- you've done your work
<geekosopher> :)
<paultag> :)
<paultag> geekosopher, well done
<paultag> geekosopher, keep rocken :)
<geekosopher> always wanted to do one bug right ;)
<paultag> :)
<paultag> heyya sense
<sense> hi paultag
<paultag> sense, how's life?
<sense> paultag: At the moment very good, with ice cream and sun in Orlando.
<paultag> sense, I'm super jealous. Yell at Jorge for me, please. No reason :)
<geekosopher> i am not able to see the 'add tag' links (using firefox-lp-improvements). is it only me or everyone?
<sense> paultag :)
<paultag> sense, it's been super quiet since everyone's at UDS. I don't know what to do with myself
<sense> paultag: Awww. Well, there are enough bugs to triage if you're bored.
<paultag> sense, yeah, I picked up a few just for kicks. I ended up writing a pretty cool app for the LoCo Council. It let's us do our work from the CLI :)
<sense> yay
<geekosopher> paultag: hehe I thought I was the only one feeling lonely ;)
<paultag> heh
<paultag> Anywho. Back to cleaning the house. Long overdue. After all, it makes no sense to keep a house dirty
<paultag> ( see what I did there )
<paultag> OK, later. Much love.
<sense> I see it!
<paultag> :)
<sense> Have fun with cleaning!
<paultag> oh gee thanks :)
<sense> enjoy the dust
<roberts> Has anybody *ever* had a useful response from having reported a bug to Canonical via their launchpad system?
<Nafallo> yes
<roberts> Care to be more specific?
<roberts> I submitted bug #660864 over a week ago, which is a critical network driver bug.  No response, not even assigned yet.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 660864 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 10.10 Atheros AR9285 Wireless disconnects (affects: 3) (heat: 279)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/660864
<Nafallo> not sure how I could be. I've been involved with Ubuntu since Sept. 2004 and I've had quite a lot of my bugs fixed.
<roberts> I've been involved with Linux since Slackware v1 starting around 1993.
<Pici> The bug description states that you're running 2.6.35, but its filed against the 2.6.15 package.
<roberts> I've got code in one of the Redhat kernels.  Not a noob, in other words.  Launchpad seems completely broken.
<roberts> Getting  filed against the 2.6.15 package was done automatically by launchpad when I created the bug report.
<roberts> I'm also a write for Linux Journal, and have published part one of a story about this particular bug:  http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/ubuntu-1010-maverick-meerkat-one-hit-one-miss
<roberts> Part two, which chronicles my launchpad bug reporting experience so far should come out soon.
<roberts> I also don't type very well:  I'm a *writer* ...
<roberts> :)
<yofel> launchpad should never just choose a package for you but "I don't know" should be the default
<roberts> I agree, that is how launchpad should respond.
<simar> vish, hi
<yofel> roberts: could you file a new bug with 'ubuntu-bug linux' after you had the issue again? That will add most of the information needed by the kernel team to the report too
<simar> vish, does this bug appears for you also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/668497
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 668497 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "Cursor stucks temporarily when using certain key cominations. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<simar> vish, I guess it should be classified as a papercut
<roberts> yofel: Using launchpad?
<vish> simar: yea, i have that bug, there is another dup as well
<simar> vish, oh
<vish> simar: i think it is in 'ubuntu' and not associated with a package..
<simar> vish, its a papercut i suppose
<vish> simar: any idea what is causing it?
<yofel> roberts: first run the command on your system and apport will open the launchpad bug filing page after you follow the instructions
<vish> simar: my guess is it is not a simple change/fix
<vish> yofel: are you at the UDS?
<yofel> vish: no, no time
<vish> hmm.. ok..
<simar> vish, Surely the xserver-xorg-input-synaptics driver ... posiibly
<simar> vish, i will try removing it and then see weather the bug appears again or not
<roberts> yoful: Ok.
<paultag> roberts, you're also not filing a bug to Canonical directly
<paultag> roberts, you're sending that to the Kernel team, which has Canonical guys on it ( but not as a pre-req )
<simar> vish, The bug is occurring for everyone so I though it should be a papercut ... it must be removed to improve user experience..
<paultag> roberts, can you please add information to the bug, right now it's incomplete
<paultag> roberts, man apport-bug
<roberts> paultag: That is as it should be.  The bug almost certainly lies in the Atheros driver kernel module.  But I got to the launchpad link via the Ubuntu.com home page.
<paultag> roberts, you can have it add to it, if you would like
<paultag> roberts, I'm not sure we maintain that in Ubuntu -- have you also notified upstream, or talked with #ubuntu-kernel ?
<roberts> paultag: And this is a 10.10 release QA issue, more than anything else.
<roberts> This particular bug has been in and out of Ubuntu releases as far back as 7.04, apparenly.
<paultag> roberts, you need to add more information, if this is that big of an issue, talk with the kernel team, and also talk with the vendor of the module, so they can get a fix out and we can import it -- having contributed to the kernel before you should know the workflow :)
<paultag> roberts, #ubuntu-kernel, or the mailing lists
<roberts> paultag: Thanks, that's why I came here - to get fresh leads after launchpad dead-ended.
<paultag> roberts, roger. Let's head over to kernrel
<paultag> kernel *
<roberts> ok, on my way paultag
<BUGabundo> evening
<kklimonda_> hey BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> olá kklimonda_
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-10-30
<elleuca> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/668336
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 668336 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "[REGRESSION] Can't reproduce MP3 transferred on iPod Touch (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<AbhiJit> hi
<flipefr> hi
<Goog_Josh> when i trying to start kaffeine - display next message: "Loading of player part 'XinePart' failed. All Video Drivers failed to initialize!". does anyone know how to solve this problem?
<mrand> !support | Goog_Josh
<ubot2> Goog_Josh: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<flipefr> i have two confirmed bugs
<flipefr> can anybody look a t it
<flipefr> bug 668497
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 668497 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "Cursor stucks temporarily when using certain key cominations. (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/668497
<flipefr> bug 668512
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 668512 in gcalctool (Ubuntu) "Nonzero fractional power of zero is not undefined (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/668512
<nigelb> vish: hey, got some time?
<vish> nigelb: nope.. busy atm
<nigelb> vish: k, talk to you over the week then
<rocket16> Hello mates.
<rocket16> After I installed 10.10, I couldn't find my photo and name on the Me Menu. Is this a bug? I have Indicator-me installed, and my photo integrated.
<BUGabundo> guud evening
<BUGabundo> remember: today changes DST
<RedSingularity> BUGabundo:  you mean good afternoon :)
<RedSingularity> BUGabundo:  Can you mark triaged good sir?
<yofel> RedSingularity: I can, what do you need?
<yofel> hey BUGabundo
<RedSingularity> yofel:  Another good lad!  bug 664265  If its "worthy"
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 664265 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Can't play flash videos full screen on firefox and google chrome with intel driver and compiz (affects: 3) (heat: 406)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/664265
<BUGabundo> olá yofel
<BUGabundo> yofel: lets pick a poking stick and hit cwillu with it.... WHERE'S THE CAKE dude?
<yofel> LOL
<yofel> maybe he fainted from eating it all by himself :P
<BUGabundo> I haven't seen him in weeks
<yofel> RedSingularity: done
<RedSingularity> yofel:  Thanks much !  :)
<halvors> Can someone please look at this, need a fix soon! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/668641
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 668641 in ubuntu "GNOME does not load theme after innstalling NVIDIA non-free driver (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<halvors> Please help me :D
<cwillu> my cake.
<cwillu> MY CAKE.
<BUGabundo> CAKEEEEE
<BUGabundo> wb cwillu
<BUGabundo> how was the bday?
<BUGabundo> hope you had fun
<BUGabundo> I know I did
<cwillu> I slept mostly :p
<BUGabundo> (on mine)
<cwillu> sleep is good :)
<BUGabundo> sleeping ? LAME
<BUGabundo> sleep is for the weak and materialist
<BUGabundo> have you seen the pics of my bday(s) [I had 3 parties] and my self present ?
<cwillu> ... and those who worked 48 hours at the salt mine, followed by a 12 hour drive home :p
<BUGabundo> you don't work at a salt mine
<BUGabundo> pfff
<cwillu> I did that day
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> your boss now sells them stuff too ?
<cwillu> (broken scale :p)
<BUGabundo> AHAHAH
<BUGabundo> unluck u
<cwillu> and then we got a bit of a freak snow storm, which put a solid 2 inches of ice on the side of my car exposed to the weather
<BUGabundo> ahaha
<BUGabundo> glad you made it then
 * hggdh is surprised: ubuntu+1 is open, and BUGabundo is still here ;-)
<BUGabundo> or in both
<palhmbs> hggdh, I'm keen to get started with bug triaging - could you help assign me a mentor?
<palhmbs> :D
<hggdh> :-)
<palhmbs> I see some firefox problems in the bug list - can I start marking duplicates?
<hggdh> palhmbs: we are setting up a new approach to mentorship, and should have it set during next week. Then you should be in
<palhmbs> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-datecreated&field.status%3Alist=New&field.importance%3Alist=Undecided&assignee_option=none&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.component=1&field.component=2&field.component-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_no_package.used=&search=Search
<palhmbs> ok - np
<palhmbs> I'm not sure if I 'need' mentorship
<palhmbs> it just sounded nice
<hggdh> palhmbs: yes. You do not need to wait. Just be careful, and search for an already opened bug with teh *same* symptoms to dup against
<palhmbs> k
<hggdh> palhmbs: also, when in doubt, ask here. Someone will help out, and the question/responses may help others
<palhmbs> cool - sounds great
 * palhmbs thinks the ubuntu community is very supportive
<hggdh> we try, yes :-)
<oliver602> how do u view the server messages in empathy?
<hggdh> oliver602: I am not sure I understand. Empathy is a client.
<oliver602> I want to register my nick but don't know where to type the commands in empathy
<hggdh> oh. Then I am sorry, I pass. I do not use empathy (prefer weechat)
<oliver602> thanks :)
<penguin42> I've used empathy once for irc, it almost drive me mad
<hggdh> but I think you mean registering your nick on freenode. Usually any chat window in freenode can be used to send the server a command
<hggdh> penguin42: I am afraid I have to agree with you :-)
<penguin42> hggdh: Even getting to the point of being able to find out how to connect to irc
<palhmbs> - /msg chanserv help register
<palhmbs> - /msg nickserv help register -- sorry
<oliver602> says /msg is unknown command
<hggdh> oliver602: this may help: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<oliver602> thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-10-31
<geekosopher> good morning
<kcj> I think gnome-power-manager has a memory leek.
<kcj> In 10.10
<kcj> leak*
<RJWhite> I have just set up a Launchpad account, added my PGP and SSH keys.  I'm attempting to check out the 'hello' package and I'm getting the following error: bzr: ERROR: Connection error: while sending CONNECT xmlrpc.edge.launchpad.net:443: [Errno 111] Connection refused.  Do I need to be accepeted on the BugSquad team? My membership approval is pending.
<penguin42> I don't think you need perms to check most out
<AbhiJit> hi
<AbhiJit> where can i see the bug for linux kernel?
<AbhiJit> hi simar
<simar> hi AbhiJit
<simar> AbhiJit, linux
<yofel> AbhiJit: all kernel bugs would be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux
<simar> AbhiJit, let me tell you one and then you can open all bugs..
<yofel> *all bugs against the ubuntu kernel package
<simar> AbhiJit,  yofel did the job
<yofel> would be nice to have a page that lists all possible kernel bugs :P
<AbhiJit> yofel, thank you. this is helpful. but 'linux' kernel will be more appropriate. not the ubuntu adopted one
<AbhiJit> simar, hmm
<yofel> well, the launchpad bug listing is the ubuntu package, I think http://bugzilla.kernel.org was the upstream one
<AbhiJit> yofel, yah thats. thankyou
<dlbike76> Hi.  Is anyone from bugcontrol on?
<yofel> dlbike76: yes
<dlbike76> yofel:  So I'm looking at bug 669134 and wondering if enough info is in the report to determine whether it's a freeze issue or a crash.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 669134 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Xorg freeze (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/669134
<yofel> dlbike76: can't help you there I fear, I don't know too much about X, someone else or the guys in #ubuntu-x might be able to help you more (there's https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Freeze too)
<yofel> it would have been nice if the report had said when it froze though :/
<yofel> also refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Triaging
<njin> hello, I've reproduced this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/668926 it works in i.e. and not in firefox or chromium. can someone help me on assigning package?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 668926 in ubuntu "can't resolve domain names starting with a dash (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New]
<njin> charlie-tca: around ?
<charlie-tca> njin: around but trying to recover from UDS
<palhmbs> njin, thats a reproducable bug - wonder what causes it.... - even opera has problems with the '-'
<njin> palhmbs: bot opera in linux or in windows ?
<njin> *but
<njin> i try i n VB
<palhmbs> opera linux -
<palhmbs> I'm gonna test minefield - (firefox beta) - and google-chrome --- all linux --- I run a xubuntu 10.10 box
<palhmbs> with icewm as my main window manager
<palhmbs> must be something to do with name resolution
<njin> palhmbs: it works in FF under windows then is something related to some lib in linux
<palhmbs> njin, yep - that's what I'm thinking too
<palhmbs> we need to identify where the bug originates - which package
<njin> charlie-tca: sorry if disturb, i'm looking for an expert in browsing for a bug in a linux library that not resolve names that start with dash
<charlie-tca> ouch
<njin> *ubuntu library
<charlie-tca> not me. I have problems getting them to work without a dash
<njin> LOL
<njin> charlie: who
<charlie-tca> not sure
<palhmbs> a network pro - find the right channel -
<palhmbs> start with linux and ask everybody there to try the site
<charlie-tca> maybe asac
<palhmbs> then we will see whether it a linux problem or a ubuntu/debian only problem
<yofel> njin: what IP do you get for that IP on windows? (just curious)
<yofel> err, *for that domain
<palhmbs> http://whois.domaintools.com/-inevitablelament.tumblr.com --- ==== Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 25165824 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 16 bytes) in /usr/local/www/vhosts/www.domaintools.com/htdocs/whois-old/index.php on line 24
<yofel> I wonder if whatever lib is used as DN resolver thinks you're giving it a parameter since it starts with a dash
<palhmbs> njin, afaict -- this url is completely invalid - whatever OS you use
<yofel> palhmbs: that server is obviously using linux
<palhmbs> lol - no doubt
<yofel> just look at /usr/local/www/vhosts/www.domaintools.com/htdocs/whois-old/index.php
<yofel> hm, 'nslookup \\-inevitablelament.tumblr.com' does give me 174.120.238.130 but that only shows 'not found'
<njin> yofel: sorry, heating water problem (with wife under cool water, LOL ;-)))
<njin> i run VB again now
<yofel> ouch ^^
<palhmbs> sounds like people behind proxies on linux get it to work -- someone with a squid proxy got it to work in chromium
<njin> yofel: the ip of the site is 174.120.238.130
<yofel> ok, then at least nslookup works right
<njin> textual browser not work too
<palhmbs> wget http://174.120.238.130/ --- HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found -- 2010-11-01 08:44:40 ERROR 404: Not Found.
<palhmbs> njin, can you give us other sites for examples?
<njin> disabling ipv6 don't solve
<palhmbs> with '-' ???
<yofel> palhmbs: the IP does give me a not found page, but it gives me a PAGE, not a firefox error
<penguin42> palhmbs: A not found might be reasonable, it might be relying on http 1.1 to tell it which site to serve
<njin> Firefox and I.E. under windows resolve this, Firefox or Chromium under Ubuntu not resolve, i'm going to install opensuse and fedora to see if they resolve
<palhmbs> njin, can we argue whether that domain is a legitimate address?
<palhmbs> because according to -- http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc952 ---- The first character must be an alpha character.  The last character must not be  a minus sign or period. !!
<palhmbs> This domain IS invalid according to the specifications
<palhmbs> Tho - I can verify that your http://-inevitablelament.tumblr.com/ works on my Windows XP machine....
<palhmbs> the more recent spec == http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1123 - The syntax of a legal Internet host name was specified in RFC-952 [DNS:4].  One aspect of host name syntax is hereby changed: the restriction on the first character is relaxed to allow either a letter or a digit.  Host software MUST support this more liberal syntax.      Host software MUST handle host names of up to 63 characters and SHOULD handle host names of up to 255 charac
<palhmbs> ters.
<palhmbs> NO mention of allowing a hyphen
<virtuald> underscores in subdomains works on xp too (but not on linux)
<palhmbs> so - linux conforms more to the specification
<palhmbs> big surprise there
<palhmbs> So - what is the broken part? - the OS's DNS resolving mechanism....
<yofel> pretty much, probably
<njin> Firefox in fedora don't resolve
<yofel> micahg: hey, do you by chance know how linux domain resolving is done?
<yofel> micahg: for bug 668926
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 668926 in ubuntu "can't resolve domain names starting with a dash (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/668926
<micahg> yofel: should be a simple DNS lookup
<yofel> yeah, we're talking about invalid domain names that Windows resolves fine though (ones starting with a '-')
<hggdh> so (it seems) yet another Microsoft extension of a RFC
<palhmbs> yep - # nslookup \-inevitablelament.tumblr.com
<palhmbs> *** Invalid option: inevitablelament.tumblr.com
<yofel> palhmbs: use \\ it works then
<yofel> btw, were those UDS decisions? The first change strikes me as a bit odd.. http://blog.launchpad.net/general/new-features-for-bug-supervisors
<micahg> yofel: no, we decided on those before UDS
<yofel> ah ok, I missed that then
<hggdh> yofel: on my opnion, the 3 bugs there make absolute sense
<yofel> ack
<xelister> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-modeswitch/+bug/637948
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 637948 in usb-modeswitch (Ubuntu) "Huawei E169 3G dongle is not detected by Maverick (affects: 3) (heat: 82)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xelister> oh man, does Ubuntu make life harder for G3 modem users
<xelister> on 10.04 G3 modems where not detected because of missing usb-modeswitch
<xelister> and now in 10.10 G3 modems like E169 do not work at all and I dont see any working workaround
<xelister> can we set the prio to high? many G3 users can not at all get network
<Nafallo> that's 3G modems, just to stop the confusion...
<xelister> right. And other then that, can we set prio?
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-10-24
<lifeless> jbicha: what button ?
<stgraber> lifeless: my guess would be that jbicha was talking about the entry that most software have in their Help menu and that opens LP's answer tracker in firefox.
<lifeless> jbicha: the target page would look different, I don't see why the button would go away
<jbicha> I was thinking the lpi button could point to askubuntu, seeing as how we advertise that in the installer slideshow anyway...
<cprofitt> not to speak out of turn, but I notice most people are not posting expected and actual behaviors or steps to reproduce in the bugs
<cprofitt> I put in a blueprint about this for UDS-P so we can work to educated folks
<sillytones> hello, is there a streamlined way of testing ubuntu with the lastest kernel
<sillytones> to see if problems still exist
<bil21al> what is the name of pakage in which the keyboard bugs are filed?
<bdmurray> chrisccoulson: you might want to update the bug reporting guidelines for firefox and thunderbird too
<SwitchDK> what should I file a bug against that "resets" the theme in 11.10
<SwitchDK> gnome-panel maybe?
<SwitchDK> Hello, any BugControl staff on
<yofel> yep
<SwitchDK> Hi Yofel
<SwitchDK> sorry yofel
<SwitchDK> I am struggling with a bug report which is a question and for some reason it has been filed against Canonical SSO Provider and Ubuntu. I can't remove the SSO one
<SwitchDK> bug 876209
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 876209 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "Desktop Icons and Wallpaper Lost/ Disabled with Maverick Meerkat Upgrade in Xubuntu (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/876209
<SwitchDK> yofel: is that something you can change please?
<yofel> SwitchDK: yeah, you can't remove Projects. The only thing you can do there is to change it to the 'null' project
<SwitchDK> yofel: I wanted to change it to a question but I'm not allowed to due to the different packages that are assigned
<yofel> which exists for that reason
<SwitchDK> yofel: ok, thanks I will try that
<yofel> SwitchDK: after that set the null project task to invalid. then you might be able to convert it
<SwitchDK> yofel: actually, do you think I should turn it into a question as I have directed the submitter to the forums and askubuntu.com
<yofel> you also mentioned answers.launchpad.net - so why not
<SwitchDK> yofel: ok, thanks yofel. much appreciated
<SwitchDK> yofel: still can't convert it to a question :( not sure what is wrong
<yofel> SwitchDK: invalid - not incomplete
<SwitchDK> yofel: ok, sorry, missed that one. The launchpad pages say that I have to use New, Incomplete, Confirmed or Won't Fix (might be a doc bug) https://help.launchpad.net/TurningABugIntoAQuestion
<yofel> SwitchDK: that is true for bugs with ONE task. To be able to convert a bug only one bug task is allowed to be 'open' - all others need to be closed
<yofel> and Incomplete counts as open
<SwitchDK> youfel: aha, it all makes sense now, thanks
<SwitchDK> yofel: aha, it all makes sense now, thanks
<SwitchDK> sorry yofel I need some more help
<SwitchDK> yofel with a different bug
<SwitchDK> yofel: I assigned a problem with the sound indicator to unity-2d which apparently is not the correct package, bug 876444
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 876444 in ubuntu "[intel-hda] sound works but sound-indicator claims there is no soundcard (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/876444
<yofel> can't help there I fear. I'm familiar with neither the sound indicator nor unity
<SwitchDK> yofel: ok, thanks, somebody just bounced it so I have no idea what to assign it to
<sroecker> do i have to set the patch tag for bug 814911?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 814911 in arista (Ubuntu) "arista-gtk crashed with GError in setup_source(): Icon 'camera-video' not present in theme (affects: 16) (dups: 13) (heat: 138)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/814911
<arand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tasksel/+bug/574287 unknown user benjamin assigned himself, should one 1) unassign immediately 2) ask first 3) allow for more time ..?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 574287 in tasksel (Debian) (and 2 other projects) "tasksel: forcefully removes packages when tasks overlap (affects: 9) (dups: 1) (heat: 41)" [Unknown,New]
<bkerensa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/boinc/+bug/878571
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 878571 in boinc (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "boinc-client bad signature for URL (affects: 1) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<hggdh> arand: the user assigned himself with no comments; he does not have a history on this; so unassign & ask to please do not assign self to bugs unless working on resolveing them
<hggdh> arand: I already unassigned, will add the comment now
<arand> hggdh: Ok, I guessed that but was unsure.
<hggdh> arand: thank you for asking -- better to always ask if in doubt
 * hggdh adds one more +1 to arand's score
<arand> :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-10-25
<HansLanda> hello there
<HansLanda> can anyone help me configure my wlan without ndiswrapper? ubuntu 11.04 - dell notebook
<arand> !support | HansLanda
<ubot4> HansLanda: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<bullgard4> What does the phrase "operating gdb" nean in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport: "End users do not know how to prepare a report that is really useful for developers, like building a package with debug symbols, operating gdb, etc. "?
<bullgard4> s/nean/mean/
<HansLanda> hello there! anyone can help me? configuring wireless ubuntu notebook...thanks
<HansLanda> hello there! anyone can help me? configuring wireless ubuntu notebook...thanks
<philipballew> HansLanda, i can try
<philipballew> lets move to #ubnutu-beginners
<philipballew> i mean...
<philipballew> #ubuntu-beginners
<philipballew>  its a support channel HansLanda
<HansLanda> ok im there
<wagafo> A couple of angry users in bug 558674 , as they feel they are being asked to upgrade a LTS distribution to fix a pretty annoying bug in Lucid. Can it be that they are not getting the update to fix what is mentioned in the report, and could a good advise be to open a new bug report because they are not getting the update in Lucid?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 558674 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Open file dialog malfunctions in lucid (affects: 28) (dups: 1) (heat: 146)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/558674
<kanha>  I have ubuntu 11.04 installed in my laptop.It was working well but now its not booting>>>an error occured while mounting /var/run .How to fix it?
<erkan^> hello, is someone there ?
<arand> !support | kanha
<ubot4> kanha: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<erkan^> arand, are you there?
<erkan^> ooeps a wait
<kanha> thanks | ubot4 | argand
<kanha> how to push a modified branch of a bug to launchpad branches for sponsorship without using ssh?
<arand> kanha: https://help.launchpad.net/Code/UploadingABranch seems to indicate that you need ssh, or possibly publish the branch and mirror it in... If none are an option, I'd go wth good old debdiff.
<hggdh> bullgard4: 'operating gdb' is equivalent to 'running & using gdb'
<kanha> thanks | arand
<bullgard4> hggdh: Ah! thank you very much for explaining.
<hggdh> ym
<hggdh> yw, indeed
<ogra_> dont drive without license :)
<hggdh> heh
<davmor2> ogra_: no that is a very foolish thing to do
<kanha> I have registered a branch in launchpad and have pushed a modified branch of bug to it now i want  to apply for sponsorship how to merge it with the original branch?
<ogra_> you click on "propose this branch for merging"
<ogra_> then the owner (or the owning team) of the branch you want to merge into gets a notification and can do a review
<wagafo> Do you think it is a good idea to tell the affected users in bug 558674 to open a new bug reporting that the update of the report has not made it into Lucid?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 558674 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Open file dialog malfunctions in lucid (affects: 30) (dups: 1) (heat: 156)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/558674
<jibel> wagafo, it is not a good idea, if someone is willing to fix it in Lucid, it should be nominated for SRU in Lucid following the procedure https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<wagafo> jibel, thanks a lot
<jibel> yq
<jibel> yw even :)
<elgaton> Hi everyone, could someone please set the importance of LP bug # 877776 to "Medium"? Thanks!
<roadmr> bug 877776
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 877776 in openbve (Ubuntu) "ocelot: system not supported (affects: 2) (heat: 15)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/877776
<elgaton> Yes, that one
<roadmr> elgaton: medium you say? what's the criteria? (just so I can document this in a comment)
<elgaton> The application (a non-core one) does not start.
<roadmr> elgaton: ok, thanks
<elgaton> roadmr: Thank you
<roadmr> elgaton: done, thanks for helping triage this!
<elgaton> You're welcome :)
<teprrr> hello there. can anyone confirm that I don't do much harm if I open the bug reporting dialog from help menu and send the report?
<teprrr> from what it looks, I haven't been asked any questions as of yet.. will they show up if I send the report (and after it opens a browser)?
<teprrr> just trying to figure out here how bug reporting & triaging works on different floss projects, that's why I'd like to test it :)
<yofel> teprrr: you might find our bug reporting instructions useful then: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<teprrr> yofel, ahh, thanks. no idea how I missed that one while searching..
<teprrr> perhaps it's better not to send the report then.. just was wondering if it'll forward me directly to launchpad to report the bug or something else. but that seems to be the case :)
<yofel> teprrr: it will, but you first need to file a form before the bug actually gets filed
<yofel> *fill out
<teprrr> yofel, yup. any ideas about the workflow from user's point-of-view to reach answers.ubuntu.com and/or askubuntu? is there a quick way to get there?
<teprrr> what I'm trying to figure out is that whether those sites do work as a kind of curtain for help requests or something :p
<teprrr> ah, get help online does that trick.. neat
<yofel> teprrr: if you click on help-> get help online you'll be sent to answers.lp.net - but I'm not sure if there's any ubuntu integration for askubuntu
 * yofel is on kubuntu - which doesn't
<teprrr> yup
<teprrr> quite a nice feature indeed, and seems to be used too
<teprrr> yofel, any ideas if kubuntu also offers the same online help functionality?
<yofel> teprrr: nope, there's a report bug button that sends you to bugs.kde.org, but there's no integration for anything launchpad or ubuntu related. (At least not UI wise)
<yofel> *GUI wise
<teprrr> yofel, yup. thanks for your time, clarifies things a bit. actually working on finding about how different projects handle bug reporting, what kind of research is on that field and what could be improved (from kde's pov)
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-10-26
<semitones> does ubuntu-bug check for duplicates before submitting?
<greg-g> semitones: it sends the info to LP, LP then processes it, you put in a title, then the duplicate check is done, then you have the opportunity to submit or cancel
<greg-g> so, ubuntu-bug doesn't, but LP does before it is really submitted
<semitones> greg-g: ok thanks. I'd like to volunteer with triage maybe this summer -- I feel like marking duplicates would help a lot
<greg-g> semitones: it does, indeed. And there's no reason to not start now! ;)
<semitones> heh, maybe after I get out of the woods in terms of schoolwork
<greg-g> luckily, LP is getting pretty good at finding duplicates so most new bugs that were submitted via Apport (when a crash happens) are identified as diplicates (or not) correctly
<semitones> greg-g: does it become easy to tell when something truly is a duplicate, or when the symptoms of different bugs are the same?
<semitones> if you are looking through launchpad
<greg-g> the easy ones are easy ("XYZ doesn't have feature ABC" or "XYZ crashed with this error with this data set") but the others can take a bit of investigation
<greg-g> but mostly you can figure it out with a couple back and forths with the submitter
<micahg> ubuntu-bug does check first against stuff w/signatures
<semitones> greg-g: because when I submitted a touchpad bug with my hardware and information, LP didn't detect any duplicates, but later I saw a bunch of other people having similar problems, and wondered if they all had the same cause too
<micahg> semitones: hardware bugs are best submitting again in case the hardware is different
<greg-g> semitones: and those are tough for LP to determine as duplicates, so many variables that need to be cehcked by people
<semitones> it looked like a lot of them had to do with ALPS pointing devices
<semitones> i just grouped all the alps pointing devices bugs into this one (had the most people affected). hope that helps https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/747092
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 747092 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[FUJITSU FMVNP2PL] edge scrolling does not work (affects: 10) (dups: 4) (heat: 69)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<micahg> semitones: the Xorg team prefers separate bugs from each submitter since the hardware could be different and might need different drivers
<micahg> s/Xorg/X/
<semitones> oh :/ should i unduplicate them
<micahg> semitones: hold on, let me grab someone
<micahg> hi RAOF, so semitones duplicated some xorg bugs into bug 747092 before I mentioned that the X team prefers separate bugs for each submitter due to possible different hardware and was wondering if they should be unduped
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 747092 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[FUJITSU FMVNP2PL] edge scrolling does not work (affects: 10) (dups: 4) (heat: 69)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/747092
<RAOF> Hm.  Even more so; that's a kernel bug, and they really don't like duplicates not done by themselves.
<RAOF> Although at least some of them appear to be duplicates.
<micahg> RAOF: ah, sorry for dragging you in here then
<RAOF> No problem :)
 * micahg appears to need a caffeine boost to help with reading at this hour
<semitones> thanks :)
<semitones> I also wanted to try installing the mainline kernel and trying to replicate the bug
<semitones> does it matter that I'm using maverick and not oneiric though
<RAOF> Well, that _would_ replicate it, as the only reason it works on dell machines is that we've got a non-upstream patch fudging stuff :)
<semitones> hmm, because the bug says it will be marked for expiration soon, so I thought I had to do something to keep it valid
<semitones> it would be useful if there were a live usb image made for new development kernels, and you could zsync to get it.
<RAOF> ISTR there was such a usb at one point, but it was a lot of effort to maintain.
<Laibsch> I'd appreciate if somebody who is familiar with the maintainer scripts had a look at bug 881806 to help with triage
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 881806 in icecc (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "icecc does not remove cleanly (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/881806
<micahg> Laibsch: you should probably as in -motu
<Laibsch> micahg: what's the purpose of this channel?  it's been pretty quiet recently.
<micahg> Laibsch: to help triage/file bugs
<Laibsch> that's what I'm requesting ;-)
<micahg> right, but maintainer scripts are something you want a dev to look at
<kanha> how to mirror a branch
<alourie> hello
<alourie> is bug 26394 still relevant? I think no. Unless we still support it in older releases...
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 26394 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu) "Web browser button on top panel should open preferred application, rather than firefox/evolution" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/26394
<bil21al> what command is used in terminal to shut down the machine in oneiric?
<roadmr> bil21al: I do sudo poweroff
<bil21al> is there any command if this type for shutdown "sudo shutdown -P"
<bil21al> roadmr
<roadmr> bil21al: sudo shutdown -h should work
<bil21al> ok
<bil21al> see this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/865612
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 865612 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Unity slow at logout/shutting down (affects: 4) (heat: 28)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bil21al> and this also
<bil21al> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/882133
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 882133 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "adding a tabs in chromium cause icons of tabs dissappear (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<Laibsch> has verification-done-$release become an official tag or is the simple verification-done tag without any indication as to what release the verification was done for still the way to go?
<bullgard4> [GNOME Shell 3.2] Rather often I cannot terminate the program »system monitor« normally. Then the  process »gnome-system-monitor« persists and takes 12% of the CPU processing time. Is this worth reporting to Launchpad?
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-10-27
<alourie> יקךךם
<alourie> oops
<alourie> hello
<alourie> I have a question regarding the ISO tracker logins
<alourie> are they synced in some way with, say, LP?
<jpds> alourie: Should be all SSO.
<alourie> jpds: oh
<alourie> so, is there a way to figure if someone with an LP account is also registered on ISO tracker?
* pedro_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Today we're having a Bug Day! http://bit.ly/uWL67l Join us! | Ubuntu Bug Squad - next meeting 11/10/11 | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<phh45> A bug has come back to my Compal JFL92 in 10.04 (maybe not in the release?), 11.04 and 11.10. If there is not a  constant/continuous input (move mouse, touchpad or press keys), the system jams (in 11.10 screen is jammed: seconds in the clock, gnome-system-monitor) and the music I am listening sounds like coming from a broken CD (10.04 skipping/jumping a bit back) or a jammed phonograph/vinyl record (11.10). Is it a regression of kernel bug? In 9.04
<phh45> In syslog I'm instructed to announce ALSA-developers: snd_pcm_delay returned exceptional value. A couple of minutes ago VLC player ate all my ram and had to be killed.
<sbeattie> pedro_: FYI, empathy has a large number private crash reports
<pedro_> sbeattie, will check those in a bit, thanks for the ping :-)
<bdmurray> pedro_: bug 882009
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 882009 in banshee (Ubuntu) ""ubuntu-bug banshee" crashes (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/882009
<roadmr> haha so someone needs to run "ubuntu-bug ubuntu-bug"
<pedro_> bdmurray, thanks , i'll have a look
<pedro_> roadmr, haha yeah
<yofel> roadmr: which fails due to another bug :P
<pedro_> roadmr, are you going to UDS ?
<roadmr> yofel: awesome \o/
<roadmr> pedro_: yep
<pedro_> roadmr, cool :-) see you there then
<roadmr> pedro_: awesome, looking forward to it
<kamusin> package name is incorrect, should be banshee instead banshee-1
<bdmurray> kamusin: will that find the gconf keys though?
<bdmurray> pedro_: could you also look at / close bug 42471
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 42471 in casper (Baltix) (and 1 other project) "[Dapper LiveCD Beta2] Deleted items are not visible in Trash (dups: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/42471
<kamusin> nope bdmurray :(
<kamusin> should that line be similar to run  a  gconftool-2 -R /apps/banshee , right?
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-10-28
<zibzi> Hi, i have a creative zen XFI mp3 player, and im trying to sync it with banshee via MTP after updating to 11.10 and banshe keeps crashing...
<zibzi> from the terminal i get Device 0 (VID=041e and PID=4162) is a Creative ZEN X-Fi. PTP_ERROR_IO: failed to open session, trying again after resetting USB interface LIBMTP libusb: Attempt to reset device Stacktrace:   Native stacktrace:  Segmentation fault
<philipballew> zibzi, if your looking for support maybe #ubuntu would help
<zibzi> I asked there they sent me here.
<zibzi> :p
<bullgard4> How can I report an error in packages.ubuntu.com to Launchpad?
<micahg> bullgard4: you can't, not a launchpad system, ask rhonda in #ubuntu-motu
<jpds> bullgard4: You don't.
<bullgard4> micahg: I will turn to rhonda. Thank you.
<bil21al> why bugzilla dont uload vedios?
<dashroom> Quiet, isn't it
<dashroom> what should I mark untranslated bugs as
<hggdh> dashroom: use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Not_reported_in_English
<hggdh> dashroom: and they are kept as New. You can also ask at #ubuntu-translators, or give us the bug number, perhaps someone here speaks the language
<SwitchDK> Is anybody from the BugControl team available to have a look at bug 881216. I think it needs to be triaged (my apologies if this happens automatically, still new to the process)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 881216 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Libre Office Calc Horizontal Slide Bar (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/881216
<SwitchDK> sorry I meant the bug should be marked as "Triaged" please
<hggdh> SwitchDK: (1) can you run 'apport-collect' against it (since you reproduced)? (2) how easy is it to reproduce, and what steps should we take? (3) what Importance you think it should have?
<SwitchDK> hggdh: i tried to run apport-collect but it didn't want to collect logs saying all the necessary info was attached]
<hggdh> SwitchDK: OK. What about questions 2, 3, and 4?
<SwitchDK> hggdh: do you want me to update the bug with the steps on how to reproduce. It is by default it fails
<hggdh> cool, is it stated there (I did not look for it)?
<SwitchDK> hggdh: it could probably be more clear but it is really obvious once you open a spreadsheet
<hggdh> SwitchDK: "pretty obvious" is a dangerous concept ;-)
<SwitchDK> hggdh: sorry just checking on importance, not used being asked that question ;)
<hggdh> SwitchDK: just getting you on track for being (eventually) in Bug Control :-)
<SwitchDK> hggdh: hehe, thanks, I would think Medium since it affects core functionality, it is difficult to use Calc without the scroll bar
<hggdh> SwitchDK: and I agree...
<hggdh> SwitchDK: done, thank you
<SwitchDK> hggdh: true that obvious can be dangerous but I think my steps for reproducing the bug would be: 1. open Calc, 2, Attempt scroll :P
<SwitchDK> Many thanks hggdh
<hggdh> SwitchDK: In understand. But it is just a good practice to state it, even being obvious
<SwitchDK> hggdh: that makes sense, I will bear that in mind with the next bugs I hug
<hggdh> SwitchDK: we do appreciate your help. Please bear with an old and tired person ;-)
<SwitchDK> hggdh: hehe, no worries, I'm still trying to get to grips with the terminology
<SwitchDK> hggdh: sorry to disturb you again but I forgot to ask if the process we just went through to mark a bug Traiged is the correct way of doing it?
<SwitchDK> hggdh: or should I not raise the requests on this channel but just leave the bug and it will automatically be picked up by a BugControl member
<hggdh> SwitchDK: in your case, it is -- bug is confirmed, we know how to repeat. Now, bonus points if you check upstream for a similar bug (and open one if needed), and link it on our bug
<hggdh> SwitchDK: this is indeed what you should do -- ask here for someone to mark it triaged
<SwitchDK> hggdh: excellent, thanks again
<hggdh> yw
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-10-29
<liberskym> Is anyone available?
<decoder> suggestion for updating:
<decoder> when the user has chosen "ubuntu classic" previously
<decoder> the update should honor that
<decoder> and not force switch back to unity
<decoder> that causes major support issues because people dont know what to do when they were on gnome before by explicit setting
<decoder> (not to mention that even less people will use unity like that because it's bad UX)
<ikt> decoder: suggestion for 12.04?
<ikt> would be best making a post to ayatana
<ikt> mailing list
<ikt> another issue :(
<ikt> for some reason playing audio through my x-fi is horrible
<ikt> but on my asus it works fine
<ikt> heya penguin42 :)
<penguin42> Good Morning ikt
<ikt> penguin42: I take it by the co.uk hostname you just got up over there in the uk?
<penguin42> ikt: Yeh - it's just gone noon but hey it's the weekend!
<ikt> haha
<ikt> I was a little scared because you're in the uk
<ikt> and I just woke up 4 hours ago
<ikt> waking up at 5pm is not good :x
<penguin42> well that depends what you were up to the night before :-)
<sroecker> hi, does Launchpad recognize when I upload a fixed package to my PPA? See bug #872967
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 872967 in gdk-pixbuf (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "gdecrypt wont start: picture format unknown (affects: 3) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872967
<penguin42> sroecker: Well it can't know what you fixed in a PPA I don't think
<penguin42> sroecker: You can attach a patch to the bug, and add the tag patch
<sroecker> penguin42: ok
<penguin42> sroecker: Is your fix to gdecrypt or gdk-pixbuf?
<sroecker> penguin42: to fix gdecrypt, gdk-pixbuf is still broken
<sroecker> but at least gdecrypt works
<penguin42> sroecker: So is your patch a work around in gdecrypt to work around the gdk-pixbuf problem or does it fix a real problem in gdecrypt?
<sroecker> penguin42: it only catches the exception when the icon can't be loaded, which is missing anyway. program works without the icon
<penguin42> sroecker: Hmm, so if gdk-pixbuf was fixed would you still need your patch?
<sroecker> penguin42: I would guess it's better coding practice to not quit when an icon can't be loaded. Had a similar bug in arista
<sroecker> bug #814911
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 814911 in arista (Ubuntu) "arista-gtk crashed with GError in setup_source(): Icon 'camera-video' not present in theme (affects: 17) (dups: 13) (heat: 141)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/814911
<penguin42> sroecker: OK, so what's the gdk-pixbuf bug then?
<sroecker> penguin42: it fails to load a SVG, so maybe it's librsvg related
<sroecker> funny thing is, eog can display the SVG
<sroecker> will have a look at that later
<penguin42> sroecker: OK, I was wondering whether to change the state to triaged; but since you don't actually know why gdk-pixbuf is fighting, I'm not sure it's right to do that
<penguin42> does anyone know if there is a good signature of bug 873468 - or is anyone that moans about ubuntu-minimal to get lumped in with that?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 873468 in update-manager (Ubuntu Precise) (and 1 other project) "Update to latest Release failed for overloaded mirrors with no descriptive error message (affects: 100) (dups: 58) (heat: 524)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873468
<njin> hello, can someone triage better bug 883533 thanks
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 883533 in unity (Ubuntu) "HighContrast miss shutdown button (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/883533
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-10-30
 * Elbrus thinks that bug 872880 needs reassigning to the package which changed the scrollbar behaviour in Ubuntu. Does anybody know which package that would be.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 872880 in lazarus (Ubuntu) "Clicking on tabs does not work (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872880
<teprrr> hi there, can anyone confirm how apport works regarding to crashes? ie. in case of a crash, there's no need for user to have debugging symbols installed, but they're gathered from the dump remotely, right?
<yofel> yes, the apport-retracer on launchpad will do the retracing from the dump
<teprrr> mmkay, and will those crash reports come after validating to launchpad or some other place?
<teprrr> ahh, sorry.. was looking into launchpad bugs instead of ubuntu ones...
<elgaton> Hi everyone, could someone set the status of bug #883794 to "High" and of bug #775538 to "Low", please?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 883794 in bzr (Ubuntu) "package bzr-doc seems to be missing the User Reference (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/883794
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 775538 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Existing swap ignored, one more created when install aside other systems (affects: 2) (heat: 11)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/775538
<teprrr> hmm, weird. should there be any indicator on release versions when the application crashes? I'm not getting anything at all. not even after I did service apport start force_start=1
<elgaton> Hi everyone, could someone set the status of bug #883794 to "High" and of bug #775538 to "Low", please?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 883794 in bzr (Ubuntu) "package bzr-doc seems to be missing the User Reference (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/883794
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 775538 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Existing swap ignored, one more created when install aside other systems (affects: 2) (heat: 11)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/775538
<penguin42> elgaton: Sure
<elgaton> penguin42: Thanks
<penguin42> elgaton: I think 883794 is low according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance    - it's a cosmetic/usability issues that don't limit the functunality
<penguin42> elgaton: Arguably Medium - why do you say high
<elgaton> penguin42: I said "High" because it rendered the Bazaar documentation incomplete (the fact that the user reference was missing limited the use of the documentation considerably; it's a major feature).
<elgaton> penguin42: In fact, I must tell you I could not decide easily between "High" and "Medium" - on second thought, I think "Medium" would be more appropriate.
<penguin42> elgaton: OK, I think I agree with that
<elgaton> penguin42: OK
<penguin42> elgaton: I think I might see what's happening with bug 775538 - Ubuntu creates encrypted swap if you have an encrypted home; I wonder if it's related to that
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 775538 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Existing swap ignored, one more created when install aside other systems (affects: 2) (heat: 11)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/775538
<penguin42> done
<elgaton> penguin42: Thanks.
<penguin42> elgaton: No problem; thanks for triaging them
<Laibsch> I believe the fix for bug 620693 has introduced a serious regression for me. My computer now will frequently not recover from suspend anymore
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 620693 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "Screen not locked when turned off (affects: 5) (heat: 30)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/620693
<Laibsch> I haven't fully tested yet to make sure that it's indeed the fix for that problem that triggered this, but I wonder if I should open a new ticket or reopen the current one?
<micahg> Laibsch: please file a new one and reference the old one
<Laibsch> OK
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-10-22
<snadge> #1048059
<snadge> i thought that was meant to be a trigger :P
<snadge> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1048059
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1048059 in udisks2 (Ubuntu) "Adding ACLs to /media/$user does not work" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<snadge> oh i see.. it tries to mount in /media/$user for some reason.. which is unable to be created
<snadge> that can't be terribly difficult.. fix it ;)
<dlynes_laptop> I'm curious if when I update an expired bug report on bugs.launchpad.net, does it repopen the bug?
<dlynes_laptop> s/repopen/reopen/
<rbasak> dlynes_laptop: I don't think so. You should be able to set the status back to New yourself I think.
<dlynes_laptop> rbasak, ah...cool.  Didn't think i was special enough to be able to do that.   Thanks.
<emptythevoid> Hey guys, can someone test something for me?  I might need to file a bug report, but I'd like to see if someone can reproduce it on ubuntu 12.10
<emptythevoid> Can someone assist me with a possible bug in Ubuntu 12.10?  I think it's affecting gnome/unity, but I'm not sure what package to file against
<s9iper1> define the bug
<emptythevoid> It seems that applications that don't use the default save dialog box are saving to the /Home directory when using the "Other..." button
<emptythevoid> If the application uses the standard save dialogue, it saves as expected
<emptythevoid> For example, DeVeDe will show a simplified save dialogue showing some default directories.  Saving into these default directories is fine, but if you choose "Other..." to save *anywhere*, it always saves to the /Home directory.
<emptythevoid> I can reproduce this on DeVeDe and Openshot, both of which use the simplified save dialogue.  But Gimp or Gedit, which use the fill save dialogue, do not have this problem.
<emptythevoid> This is on a fresh install of 12.10 64-bit.  Didn't have this issue when using 12.04
<s9iper1> seb128:
<s9iper1> no idea can understand
<s9iper1> can not understand
<s9iper1> sorry
<emptythevoid> Would you like me to try to explain again?
<s9iper1> i say you seb128 is not here else he must understand your bug emptythevoid
<s9iper1> i say you talk with seb128 i dont know more about nautlius
<nerd_jones> hello everyone
<nerd_jones> i have been using linux off and on for about 10 years, over the past year i started using ubuntu, i installed xubuntu 12.10 and decided its time to start helping, but this is all very confusing to me, is anyone alive out there that could maybe answer a few quick questions for me?
<donc3> Hi!
<donc3> can somebody help me??
<nerd_jones> maybe, whats up?
<donc3> I'm getting an error with libc package and I don't know how to fix it
<nerd_jones> whats the error?
<donc3> after I do apt-get upgrade
<donc3> I have this error
<donc3>  libc6 : Depende: libc-bin (= 2.15-0ubuntu10.2) pero 2.15-0ubuntu10.3 está instalado  libc6-dev : Depende: libc6 (= 2.15-0ubuntu10.3) pero 2.15-0ubuntu10.2 está instalado E: Dependencias incumplidas. Pruebe de nuevo usando -f.
<donc3> sorry is in spanish
<donc3> and if I do apt-get -f install it gets me this:
<donc3> A copy of the C library was found in an unexpected directory:   '/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc-2.15.so' It is not safe to upgrade the C library in this situation; please remove that copy of the C library or get it out of '/lib/i386-linux-gnu' and try again.
<donc3> Can somebody help me???
<nerd_jones> ok, as a warning i am by no means a ubuntu expert, i was here for some help myself, but ill try to help you out
<donc3> ok
<donc3> thanks
<nerd_jones> did you try it with the -f ?
<nerd_jones> oh, just saw that sorry
<donc3> ;)
<nerd_jones> so what if you copy /lib/i386-linux-gnu to somewhere else for a second, long enough to try the update again?
<donc3> if I copy this file to another location doesn't works anything
<nerd_jones>  /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc-2.15.so rather, not just the /i386-linux-gnu
<micahg> nerd_jones: that's a bad idea
<donc3> yes, i know
<donc3> I have already tried
<donc3> and I have had use a livecd to recover the system
<micahg> donc3: find the libc6 deb and use dpkg to manually install (BTW, #ubuntu is for support)
<donc3> I have tried too
<nerd_jones> micahg, i dunno, it says to get it out of there so i thought it might be worth a shot, haha
<micahg> nerd_jones: moving libc out from underneath the system might make it not work at all :)
<nerd_jones> micahg, that thought crossed my mind, i need to try to be more correct and less quick to try and be helpful
<donc3> If I install libc6 form its deb i gets my this error micahg
<donc3>  A copy of the C library was found in an unexpected directory:   '/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc-2.15.so' It is not safe to upgrade the C library in this situation; please remove that copy of the C library or get it out of '/lib/i386-linux-gnu' and try again.
<micahg> donc3: did you lose power during an upgrade or somethin?
<donc3> no
<micahg> are you on am amd64 system?
<donc3> i386
<nerd_jones> would he be able to boot from the live cd and remove the libc and then upgrade the system from the livecd?
 * micahg would suggest asking in #ubuntu
<micahg> that's where the library belongs, so something's fishy
<donc3> ok i'm trying to ask there...
<nerd_jones> so how does someone without exceptional know how of linux, just many years of using it and fixing whatever problems arise, go about helping ubuntu, im looking for a way to "give back" any suggestions?
<micahg> nerd_jones: bug triage, support in IRC?
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-10-23
<phillw> hi, I'd like a bit of assistance as to where to file a bug against.
<micahg> phillw: that's what the channel is here for :)
<phillw> I seem to have http://www.codewhirl.com/2012/03/ubuntu-fail-to-login-after-upgrade-to-u12-04-lts-precise-pangolin/ in Quantal.
<micahg> Bug #1036830 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1036830 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Can't log in unless remove .Xauthority or use gdm" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1036830
<phillw> micahg: that could well be the one...
<phillw> AHHH..... now I see.... it's the ~/.Xauthority.
<phillw> micahg: So, basically, anyone upgrading who has a separate /home is going to get bitten?
<micahg> idk
 * micahg had no problem
<phillw> Mine was a clean 12.10 install, maybe upgrade goes okay.
<micahg> oh?  that sounds even worse :()
<phillw> I have /home on a separate partition. keeps it slightly safe when 'playing'.
<micahg> oh, so clean install, but old /home
<phillw> But, yes, I do recall having to reset .Xauth a cycle, or two, back....
<phillw> micahg: indeed... there is no place like 127.0.0.1
<micahg> hehe
<phillw> Reet, thanks, I can now go dig out the instructions to reset the .Xauth and it should, if behaves like last year (or 18 months ago), just work.
<phillw> I'll write it up to a FAQ for the release area, so as you people can point them to it until they actually fix the bug :P
<micahg> phillw: who is that file owned by?
<phillw> micahg: let me just get ssh into it
<phillw> micahg: it is owned by 1000
<micahg> phillw: hrm , who's 1000 on your system?
<phillw> no one, that is why it states the number and not a user.
<micahg> there's your problem :)
<micahg> if you're using an old /home, you might have to do that type of cleanup
<micahg> although, I still have no idea why you'd get a user installed by default not at 1000
<phillw> let me go mount / and have a look at the passwd file
<phillw> hmm, there is no user 1000#
<phillw> micahg: hang on a mo.... when did ubuntu change the root / admin stuff?
<phillw> as in dropping user 'root'
<micahg> well, root's not enabled by default
<phillw> micahg: it was droppeda couple of cycles ago... I'm mad at myself for forgetting that it was mentioned that an 'upgrade' could cope, but as this was a re-install it had no idea what was going on & played my the 'new' rules.
<phillw> micahg: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop#PrecisePangolin.2BAC8-ReleaseNotes.2BAC8-CommonInfrastructure.Common_Infrastructure
<phillw> I've slept since then, that is the problem.
<phillw> well, not problem, just what needs to be fixed on anyone facing the same issue.
<phillw> micahg: erm, there is a problem,
<micahg> yes?
 * micahg 's mind reading device is offline
<phillw> 1000 is phillw on ubuntu
<vibhav> Does somebody know what do I give as a cmment before closing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1070111
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1070111 in Ubuntu "Spyware coverage incomplete - limited to Dash" [Undecided,Invalid]
<vibhav> People should stop this, its enever going to benefit the project in any way :(
<vibhav> never*
<micahg> vibhav: don't feed the trolls :)
<vibhav> micahg: Yeah, commenting would make it more problematic
 * vibhav points towards http://beuno.com.ar/archives/292
<ex0a> I upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 (edited source list and dist-upgrade, don't know if that is different than the "ubuntu way") and the new dmraid broke grub
<ex0a> i was unable to update-grub or grub-install
<ex0a> eventually i ended up using a boot disk to boot the 3.5 kernel (instead of the old 3.2) and i was able to install and configure grub-pc again
<ex0a> i haven't rebooted to check but i had 0 issues installing this time
<ex0a> should i create a bug report for that?
<maxb> Hi, in Quantal I seem to have lost the "Safely Remove" option from the unity launcher right click menu for devices. What package would this be reportable against?
<Kveras> Hi. I need some advise on how to properly report a bug that has been following me for a good while now. It's probably not a bug that should be posted to the Ubuntu package, but rather upstream, since the problem is present both in Ubuntu, Arch and any other recent distribution that I have tried so far. The help I need is to figure out what package and what upstream project I should report to. The problem is that when dual booting Linux and W
<Kveras> in 7 there are severe mouse glitches in Linux. The problem is described in greater detail here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/145175/after-reboot-from-windows-mouse-click-does-not-work-properly . The problem is still present in 12.10. Can anyone have a look and help me figuring out where this bug should be posted?
<civija> hy guys!
<civija> Can a bug which is marked as 'fixed release' be changed again to something else?
<civija> I was following one bug and someone marked it as 'fix released' but it isn't fixed
<civija> a multiple users confirmed that it isn't fixed
<mitya57> civija: bug # please.
<civija> mitya57: #1048193
<mitya57> civija: done
<civija> mitya57: tnx!
<civija> mitya57: can I ask one more question?
<mitya57> please do
<civija> I have another bug #1037125 and I set it to 'fix committed'
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1037125 in linux (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth device AR3012 not working properly" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1037125
<civija> because it is changed in kernel upstream
<civija> and this kernel is not yet released with any ubuntu version
<civija> is this correct?
<yofel_> civija: not quite, the kernel team has it's own bug policies. Please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelTeamBugPolicies#Bug_Triage first before touching kernel bugs
<emptythevoid> Could someone kindly look at this bug report and see if I've filed it against the correct package?
<emptythevoid> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1070004
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1070004 in nautilus (Ubuntu) " For applications using simplified save dialogues, selecting a destionation through "Other..." saves to /HOME directory" [Undecided,New]
<mitya57> emptythevoid, no, it should be gtk+3.0 or gtk+2.0 depending on what version of gtk is your app using
<mitya57> by the way, I remember the same error was occuring for me, so I'll now confirm it
<emptythevoid> That makes me feel better.  Let me see if I can figure out which one DeVeDe uses...
<emptythevoid> Thanks mate :)
<mitya57> I got that with gnome-screenshot which uses gtk+3.0
<emptythevoid> Let me give that a go
<emptythevoid> Screenshot is working okay for me, but it is the same kind of simplified save dialogue box I'm talking about
<emptythevoid> So if a dependency says python-gtk2, then it's using gtk2, correct?
<mitya57> emptythevoid: yes, I've already assigned that to gtk+3.0, but you can add a task using "Also affects distribution" link
<emptythevoid> Ah, I see where you changed the package for me.  Thanks so much.  Had a hard time getting help for this.
<emptythevoid> Thanks again. :)
<mitya57> yw
<offed> I installed vmware workstation and windows 7 as guest OS. Most of time i need to work with vmware. (Happened two times) Recently i am getting my System(12.04.01) freeze if my laptop is continuing for more than 12 hours. I am not sure if it is a bug or it is problem my system. From Google i found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/993187 (Still i am not sure). My Laptop is Core i7, 8 GB Ram, Optimus Techno
<offed> logy.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 993187 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "ubuntu 12.04 completely freezes frequently." [Critical,Won't fix]
<offed> Oh, I installed KDE (KDE+Unity)
<offed> won't fix ??? no bot no...
<offed> !!!
<micahg> offed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/993187/comments/246
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 993187 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "ubuntu 12.04 completely freezes frequently." [Critical,Won't fix]
<offed> micahg, no enough information to find where the bug is !  Perhaps it is happening when computer is idle for a long time. I am not sure how i can debug (besides logs) when my system completely freeze. But i will try this time :). Should i try with new kernel from kernel.org or ubuntu repos?
<micahg> offed: follow the instructions in the linked wiki page in that comment
<njin> hallo fellows, is this meaning a failing HD ? ata3.00: ACPI cmd 00/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (NOP) rejected by device (Stat=0x51 Err=0x04)
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-10-24
<xrs1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-lowlatency/+bug/1068660    recommended fix has no effect. New updates installed today and now when i plug my thumbdrive in it just blinks repetitively and doesnt stop. no icon appears on desktop. gparted reports the drive as unallocated with a red triagle w/ !
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1068660 in linux-lowlatency (Ubuntu) "Unable to mount USB Mass Storage Devices" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xrs1> is it safe to unplug? i suspended the computer to try and unplug it but it continues to blink (i run from USB, the USB that runs the system stops blinking during suspend)
<xrs1> solved:   after installing latest updates i deleted /media/%user% and recreated. USB now works.
<Laibsch> can somebody confirm or disconfirm bug 1070689?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1070689 in vlc (Ubuntu) "cannot enable "enque files when in one-instance mode"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1070689
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek starting in 10 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<djlynux> Hi friends...
<djlynux> does anyone knows the status about the bug #1065919?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1065919 in thunderbird (Ubuntu Quantal) "thunderbird 16 updates broke messaging menu integration" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065919
<micahg> djlynux: I just marked it verification-failed due to bug 1070769
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1070769 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "proposed package freezes 16.0.1+build1-0ubuntu2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1070769
<djlynux> Okay micahg :)
<djlynux> Another bug, #1070699
<djlynux> I tested it in 12.10 64bit and 32 bit...I'm getting the  same error message.
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-10-25
<djlynux> Anyone know the status about this bug 1065919?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1065919 in thunderbird (Ubuntu Quantal) "thunderbird 16 updates broke messaging menu integration" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065919
<djlynux> I can see the fix is there in the proposed release.
<djlynux> any idea when this will be available in stable release?
<djlynux> any status about the testing?
<djlynux> :)
<TheLordOfTime> djlynux, fix in... which release?
<TheLordOfTime> you mean in ???-proposed?
<TheLordOfTime> djlynux, usual turn around is about a week, but the SRU team's been busy
<TheLordOfTime> esp. with UDS coming up
<djlynux> from the updates I can see the issue has been fixed when the guys enable the pre-released update in  software sources
<djlynux> and update the system
<djlynux> i dont wanna enable it in my laptop now :D
<djlynux> may be give the vm a try
<djlynux> ;)
<TheLordOfTime> djlynux, if it has verification-done just wait
<TheLordOfTime> the SRU team will eventually release it to -updates
<TheLordOfTime> they usually give it 7 days
<TheLordOfTime> unless there's a damned good reason, like segfaults, to expedite the push
<djlynux> oh yeah..gotcha..thanks bro :)
<djlynux> hunting down another bug related to usb-creator
<TheLordOfTime> djlynux, i spoke with my contact on the SRU team, he confirmed the ~1 week after uploading to -proposed, after verifications are done and complete, before it ends up in -updates
<TheLordOfTime> djlynux, patience is all you need on that bug :)
<djlynux> ha ha ha ha...ofcourse...
<djlynux> im not in a hurry....
<djlynux> tryin my best to make our dear ubuntu to the best
<TheLordOfTime> as am I
<TheLordOfTime> djlynux, you can relax some more, read the last comment on that bug.
<djlynux> buhaaaaaa
<djlynux> that was so quick
<TheLordOfTime> actually, its just courtesy of some pointed stabbing of the guy that just pushed an unrelated SRU I filed into -updates for precise :P
<TheLordOfTime> i poked them about that one to get a general timeframe, and apparently the week ended about "nowish"
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<djlynux> ha ha ha
<TheLordOfTime> give it 30 minutes, it'll end up in the mirrors
<djlynux> yay yay
<djlynux> fingers crossed ;)
<djlynux> updating system :)
<djlynux> and lets see how it goes.
<djlynux>  #1065919 updated the patch
<djlynux> started showing unread emails in messaging menu
<djlynux> but no color changes.
<djlynux> #TheLordOfTime I've updated the new bug fix..undread messages are showing correctly
<djlynux> sadly , color change in the messaging menu is not happening.
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-10-26
<djlynux> hey guys one quick question
<djlynux> do we have any guys from cannonical here?
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-10-27
<penguin42> I am right to move Linux oops's reported against nfs-utils to Linux aren't I? There isn't a rule somewhere to special case them?
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-10-28
<djlynux> hi guys..Do you have any update about the bug #35223
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 35223 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu Lucid) "Laptop TFT monitor - brightness level is not saved" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/35223
<djlynux> the issue still persists in most of the laptop models...
<penguin42> yofel: bug 1071037 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1071037 in apport (Ubuntu) "when apport-kde crashes, it wants to send email to kubuntu-devel, but that bounces" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1071037
<yofel> penguin42: I'm not sure how well tested apport-kde is, as it's not used much. As for the mail: I would have to ask someone whether kubuntu-devel is moderated. (does mailman tell you that?)
<yofel> penguin42: I'll look at it in detail later
<penguin42> yofel: Nod, I thought you were most likely to know about kubuntu-devel
<yofel> well, I didn't know yet that drkonqi tells you to send a mail there...
<penguin42> the number affected by bug 1040557 is depressing
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1040557 in Ubuntu CD Images "UEFI boot live-usb bricks SAMSUNG 530U3C,np700z5c laptop" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1040557
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-10-21
<gaben> hi, a very quick question
<gaben> my brightness controls stopped workin in 13.10
<gaben> they worked fine ever since 12.04
<gaben> which package do you think i should file a bug against?
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, around?
<JMichaelX> is it likely that a bug like this one will get addressed in the near future?
<JMichaelX> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/librcc/+bug/1183580
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1183580 in librcc (Ubuntu) "librcc segfaults on latest saucy" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<JMichaelX> (apologies, if this is an inappropriate question for this channel)
<brainwash> JMichaelX: try to contact the package maintainer
<JMichaelX> brainwash: ok, i may well do that. thanks.
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-10-22
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh: ping, if you're around, no rush, though.
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: I am back, was AFK with no connection
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh: ouch, i feel sorry for ya
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh: was about something on the bugcontrol mailing list
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: I am still to look at all emails for the last week, just got back in
<TheLordOfTime> ah okay :)
<TheLordOfTime> no rush :)
<hggdh> :-)
<TheLordOfTime> well, no rush from my point of view, anyways.
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<hggdh> well, whatever it is, it can wait a bit more, having waited up to a week by now
<TheLordOfTime> well, it's not much, just that someone who applied has +2 approvals
<hggdh> will get it squared out
<TheLordOfTime> awesome.
<TheLordOfTime> good luck!  :P
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-10-23
<gdos> so this is the proper place to report bugs?
<gdos> !bug 1243839
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1243839 in dwww (Ubuntu) "does not install completely. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1243839
<gdos> !bug 1243859
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1243859 in dhelp (Ubuntu) "does not install completely (similar to #1243839)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1243859
<hggdh> gdos: no, the channel is to discuss/clear questions on how to triage a bug
<gdos> hggdh: ok, thanks. :)
 * balloons waves to hggdh 
 * hggdh waves back at balloons
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-10-24
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, got the latest message?
<TheLordOfTime> on the mailing list
<TheLordOfTime> bdmurray, same question ^
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: from balloons? Yes, will answer as soon as possible. I think it is a good idea
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, yeah there's continued discussion on it, i put in my two cents, but i've lurked the QA team's area for a while now, since occasionally bug triage questions come out outside the scope of ISOtesting
<TheLordOfTime> of course i put in my two-cents in #ubuntu-quality since GMail's not sending my emails today for some reason
<TheLordOfTime> but meh
<asd> hi i would like to assign a bug to a particular package but am not able to find which package the bug belongs too
<asd> can someone please help
<TheLordOfTime> asd, which bug
<asd> TheLordOfTimes it is Bug #1242907
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1242907 in Ubuntu "The Shutdown button does not work" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1242907
<asd> this bug also affects me
<penguin42> fun - I'd file that against pm-utils or linux
<penguin42> asd: So it stops working but doesn't actually turn the power off ?
<TheLordOfTime> asd, ^
<asd> for me the case is when i press the top right button and shutdown a window pops up with two huge buttons restart and shutdown
<asd> clicking on wither does nothing
<asd> and clicking on some where else in the screen dismisses the window
<TheLordOfTime> asd, do me a favor and test this in the command line: `sudo shutdown -r now`  (tests restart)   or  `sudo shutdown -h now`  (tests full shutdown and halt)
<TheLordOfTime> of course, assuming you aren't on your system right now :)
<TheLordOfTime> but if you are just test
<TheLordOfTime> (because if it's just those buttons not working that might be a more specific issue)
<asd> TheLordOfTime: I have tested these two commands and they work from a user who is sudoers list
<asimionov> asd: have you checked the logs? do you have something in the system log?
<asd> asimionov: could you please direct me to where I can find the logs, sry but I am new to ubuntu
<asimionov> do this: open a new console, type: tail -f /var/log/syslog
<asimionov> asd: and type some ENTERs
<asimionov> asd: then do you stuff and see what you get in the logs
<asimionov> asd: *your
<asd> asimionov: Oct 24 22:54:58 c490100005 gnome-session[1984]: WARNING: Unable to inhibit system: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied: Operation not permitted
<asd> TheLordOfTime: it seems to be the buttons, i did what asimionov asked and in the logs i see ^
<TheLordOfTime> wait, wasn't this a bug in 13.04?  And 12.10, too?
<TheLordOfTime> i could've sworn i've seen this crop up in **every single release*
<asd> I have not used 13.04 or 12.10, I was using 12.04 and i updated to 13.10 a few days back
<TheLordOfTime> i was addressing everyone else, not just you
<TheLordOfTime> i've seen questions about this issue since 12.10
<TheLordOfTime> on Ask Ubuntu and stuff
<asd> oh ok
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: So this is a permission/session permission thing where it's not allowing the shutdown?
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, dunno, i've only seen the people complaining on Ask Ubuntu about it, i haven't seen any bug resolutions for it
<TheLordOfTime> i mean, i could go digging, but... meh
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, i'm also not a dev, and I personally have never had the bug
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: Yeh I'm sure I hit it a few releases ago but can't remember how it resolved
<TheLordOfTime> (it works fine in my systems xD)
<penguin42> asd: The problem you are hitting sounds different to the bug you linked to - that bug sounds like it starts shutting down just never actually manages to turn the power off
<TheLordOfTime> ... be right back, I need to wage war against sbuild right now... (it's FTBFSing only on my system)
<penguin42> asd: But there again it's not too clear from the wording of that bug if it is that he's seeing
<asd> penguin42: okay i searched for my issue and found this bug, should i create a new one instead, thanks
<penguin42> asd: Yes, create a new one - if the shutdown -h now works then I suggest  filing the bug against either unity or pm-utils
<penguin42> asd: (unity assuming you're running unity that is)
<asd> penguin42: how do i find if i am running unity, thanks
<penguin42> asd: Is it the 'normal' Ubuntu gui - with the ubuntu symbol at the top left that when you click it pops up a search box and buttons down the left side?
<brainwash> could be gnome-session, systemd/logind or policykit
<penguin42> brainwash: Indeed, but very non-trivial to track down
<penguin42> certainly I wouldn't know where to go from that point - feel free to suggest
<asd> penguin42: yes that is what I have.
<penguin42> asd: OK, Unless brainwash has some better ideas of package to pick then I'd file against   pm-utils  and see what happens
<penguin42> asd: AS long as you pick something reasonable then the guys who own it might be able to point in a better direction
<asd> penguin42: ok thanks I will do so
<brainwash> pm-utils is kinda wrong
<TheLordOfTime> ... and I'm back, apparently sbuild didn't take into account the PPA i told its schroots to add into it for the nginx builds...
<penguin42> brainwash: Ok, make a better suggestion
 * penguin42 has to disappear for a while
<asd> brainwash: shall i choose unity then, thank you
<brainwash> well, gnome-session is throwing the waring
<brainwash> warning
<asd> well the thing is that is same warning being thrown every few seconds
<asd> i just realized this
<brainwash> what does "dbus-send --print-reply --system --dest=org.freedesktop.login1 /org/freedesktop/login1 org.freedesktop.login1.Manager.CanPowerOff" return?
<brainwash> yes, no or challenge
<asd> brainwash: dbus-send --print-reply --system --dest=org.freedesktop.login1 /org/freedesktop/login1 org.freedesktop.login1.Manager.CanPowerOff
<asd> returns method return sender=:1.3 -> dest=:1.77 reply_serial=2    string "challenge"
<brainwash> that means that there is are other active user session running at the moment, right?
<asd> yes i ran the command from a sudoer user
<asd> from my user i see this method return sender=:1.3 -> dest=:1.78 reply_serial=2    string "challenge"
<brainwash> mmh, how many sessions does "loginctl list-sessions" list?
<asd> it says o sessions listed
<asd> *0
<brainwash> that is odd
<asd> brainwash: the sudoer user I have logged in only from the terminal using su
<asd> my user is the one currenty logged in physically
<asd> dont know if that makes a difference
<asd> again i am pretty new to ubuntu and linux in general so sry if it sounds silly :)
<brainwash> using su?
<brainwash> why that?
<asd> yes from the terminal i say su <sudoerUserName>
<TheLordOfTime> why would your user that you're logged in as not already be in sudoers?
<asd> TheLordOfTime: that is the configuration from my office
<asd> my user is not in the sudoers list
<asd> i just know a user in the sudoers list that i am currently using to issue the shutdown command when i want to shutdown
<brainwash> so did you run the mentioned commands as normal user (your user account)?
<asd> yes the first one from my user account gives method return sender=:1.3 -> dest=:1.81 reply_serial=2    string "challenge"
<asd> and the loginctl list gives 0 sessions also run from my user
<brainwash> right, and that's a bit odd
<brainwash> it should at least list your current session
<brainwash> what does "cat /etc/pam.d/common-session | grep systemd" return?
<asd> brainwash: it returns nothing
<brainwash> oh
<brainwash> mmmmmh
<brainwash> it should return something
<brainwash> I'm looking for an existing bug report
<asd> it would maybe help to add that my user is linked to a kerberos account
<brainwash> asd: so, the entry for systemd is missing in your pam conf file
<asd> brainwash: yes it looks like that is the case
<brainwash> it's "session optional        pam_systemd.so"
<brainwash> there is pam-auth-update to manage the modules, well, but I'm not that familiar with pam
<asd> brainwash: i have session optional with couple of other stuff
<brainwash> add it below the the pam_unix.so line
<asd> pam_unmask.so, pam_krb5.so minimum_uid=1000, pam_ldap.so and pam_ck_connector.so nox11 these are what i have
<brainwash> so add "session optional        pam_systemd.so"
<brainwash> the block on the bottom is called "Additional" block
<brainwash> and the line belongs there
<brainwash> It's the only hint we got so far, maybe it does solve your issue
<brainwash> if no, you should file a bug report against gnome-session I guess and attach all the information we gathered
<asd> ok will add and see what happens
<asd> thank you for yout time
<asd> *your
<brainwash> hopefully the mystery gets solved now or soon :)
<asd> brainwash: i have added the line i guess i will have to restart for the changes to take effect
<brainwash> right, maybe a relog would be enough
<brainwash> but a restart won't hurt
<asd> ok doing a restart now
<asd> brainwash: it worked
<brainwash> great
<asd> thank you, the results of the command now are, method return sender=:1.3 -> dest=:1.77 reply_serial=2    string "yes"
<asd>    SESSION        UID USER             SEAT                     c2      20006 abduljabbar.gulam seat0             1 sessions listed.
<brainwash> you should file a report, but against system and pam
<asd> and i can do a restart and shutdown
<asd> where can i do this report, thank you
<brainwash> on launchpad
<brainwash> to inform the devs about this issue, it might affect more people
<brainwash> people who upgraded to 13.10
<brainwash> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+filebug
<brainwash> afterwards you can also add pam to the list of affected packages
<TheLordOfTime> brainwash, might be better for him to do `ubuntu-bug systemd` in the command line
<TheLordOfTime> then apport grabs things about it
<brainwash> right
<brainwash> asd: use `ubuntu-bug systemd` in the command line
<TheLordOfTime> without the ` characters
<asd> TheLordOfTime and brainwash from command line i get a message saysing Package systemd does not exist
<asd> a window pops up displaing this message
<asd> displaying
<TheLordOfTime> bleh
<TheLordOfTime> hmm
<TheLordOfTime> brainwash, systemd != in saucy
<asd> from the link brainwash sent i find "libpam-systemd" shall i choose this
<brainwash> yes
<brainwash> systemd is the meta build package name I assume
<asd> ok i did ubuntu-bug libpam-systemd
<penguin42> brainwash: Nice bit of debug
<asd> yes brainwash, thank you
<brainwash> penguin42: thanks, sadly 13.10 isn't fully compatible with systemd/logind yet
<brainwash> asd: you're welcome :)
<brainwash> penguin42: and on top o that, not well tested regarding systemd/logind
<penguin42> brainwash: But that is the default install isn't it?
<brainwash> yes, logind is now the default, it replaced consolekit (deprecated)
<brainwash> currently I'm trying to debug and understand bug 1184262
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1184262 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "[logind] stuck in PrepareForSleep, causing network and other services to not resume" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1184262
<penguin42> brainwash: OK, interesting - I hadn't noticed consolekit went away
<TheLordOfTime> asd, what's the bug number on your bug that you filed (it should give you a link after its filed)
<asd> TheLordOfTime it is Bug #1244463
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1244463 in systemd (Ubuntu) "session optional pam_systemd.so missing from /etc/pam.d common-session file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1244463
<penguin42> asd: Did you go straight from 12.04 to 13.10 ?
<asd> penguin42: no i ran update-manager -d and it updated to 12.10, 13.04 and finally to 13.10
<brainwash> o.o
<asd> i did this however one after the other immediately without changing anything in betweem
<asd> between
<brainwash> clean install would have saved you some time
<asd> well i did not want to lose my kerberos settings
<asd> but it looks like a clean install would have been better :)
<penguin42> asd: Hmm ok, that's interesting - could you add the detail about how you upgraded to your report please
<asd> penguin42 yes sure
<penguin42> brainwash: Really something somewhere should have done a lot of that session debug automagically rather than the thing just sulking
 * penguin42 gulps at the loginctl kill-user  parameter
<brainwash> I really dislike ubuntu's systemd abomination :/
<penguin42> what have they done - picked just one part of it?
<brainwash> the parts which are needed like logind, udev,..
<brainwash> and we ship systemd-shim, a simple wrapper for dbus calls
<penguin42> brainwash: In which direction do you dislike it, for going too far or not far enough?
<brainwash> and the usual ubuntu custom patches :D
<brainwash> going further would mean to replace upstart with systemd
<penguin42> well you said you disliked it - but I wondered what your preferred route was
<brainwash> the current one is the "right" one
<brainwash> we had to replace consolekit
<penguin42> brainwash: is this the same as bug 1243837 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1243837 in xfce4 (Ubuntu) "Restart in the main menu does a logout instead" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1243837
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, i think this is a different bug, looks like the user here is hitting shutdown or restart but then nothing happens, at least by their description...
<brainwash> it is related to bug 1184262
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1184262 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "[logind] stuck in PrepareForSleep, causing network and other services to not resume" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1184262
<penguin42> ok
<brainwash> ^ this report is driving me mad anyway, people keep bumping it with "useless" comments or simply confirm the workaround over and over again
<brainwash> still no real debugging information
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-10-25
<penguin42> build a package that prints some debug?
<brainwash> I'll have to
<brainwash> any idea what should be done to get a working package for bug 1183580 ? the package maintainer is inactive or simply ignores this issue, the people in #ubntu-devel do not react, although I've already asked 3 times
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1183580 in librcc (Ubuntu) "librcc segfaults on latest saucy" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1183580
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-10-27
<sh1ngo> ?help
<penguin42> state the nature of the help required
<sh1ngo> Hello, i'm trying to install ubuntu 13.10 with full encryption (+LVM) on my laptop. I live in Belgium and my keyboard is Azerty (be-latin1 I suppose). i give in my passphrase (contains a "!"), but on boot it says i entered a wrong passphrase. I googled the issue and I found it's a bug (Ubuntu 11.04...) which only accepts US keyboard layout on startup (which is a critical bug if u ask me), can't find a solution. Is there a fix to
<penguin42> oh that is a bit nasty
<sh1ngo> :(
<sh1ngo> on windows with truecrypt, it always worked
<sh1ngo> same passphrase
<penguin42> sh1ngo: When you log in, do you get the right keyboard layout on the text console?
<sh1ngo> yes, I select "dutch" language and it auto-detects my keyboard layout (belgian)
<sh1ngo> of do you mean tty1 ?
<sh1ngo> or*
<penguin42> yeh I mean tty1
<sh1ngo> sec
<penguin42> if you type on tty1 is the keyboard layout correct?
<sh1ngo> i'm on Live CD now, and tty is qwerty
<sh1ngo> gui is azerty
<penguin42> sh1ngo: OK, but do you think you can type your passphrase in so it will let you login for real?
<sh1ngo> i googled qwerty layout and tried to enter it accordingly but it failed, so i don't know
<sh1ngo> but the problem is the "!"
<penguin42> I'm wondering if you're seeing bug 1235104 - although that's filed against mint
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1235104 in Linux Mint "Passphrase for LVM & HDD Encryption is based on QWERTY Keyboard" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1235104
 * penguin42 looks up azerty keyboard - yeuch!
<brainwash> this one 1047384
<brainwash> bug 1047384
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1047384 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "System Encryption Password set before setting keyboard locale" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1047384
<penguin42> sh1ngo: Try shift-1
<sh1ngo> that's what I did at boot... here in tty Live it works, but not after install :S
<penguin42> sh1ngo: Actually, reading that bug, the problem is the other way around
<sh1ngo> isn't there a way to just set keyboard layout to be-latin1 in tty so installer accepts it?
<penguin42> sh1ngo: It suggests that the passphrase entry used qwerty but perhaps the boot process used it correctly
<penguin42> sh1ngo: if your text console is in qwerty at the moment, then I'd try typing your passphrase like you think you did and see what comes out on the terminal; then try entering what it says
<sh1ngo> maybe i should just try and  type my passphrase "qwerty-style" in installer so i can type it in azerty at boot :p but tats not rly a  real solution
<sh1ngo> ye probably
<sh1ngo> but still, it should  be fixed tbh :(
<penguin42> yeh, I agree
<penguin42> sh1ngo: Reading that bug it turns out to be non-trivial for the installer to fix because it means they have to change the order around
<sh1ngo> why don't they do it? ^^
<penguin42> sh1ngo: The other thing is that you can change your luks passphrase post install, so maybe use a simple passphrase during install and then change it later
<sh1ngo> i'm just going to install now, typing the passphrase "qwerty-style", should work, thanks for your time ! it's a painful bug :/
<sh1ngo> cya !
<penguin42> yeh agreed
<penguin42> that's a depressingly bad, understood bug to be left so broken for so long
<hjd> Could someone please mark bug 1245143 as Triaged/High? (It's an editor, so opening files is a rather essential feature).
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1245143 in python-defaults (Ubuntu) "Idle does not open .py files" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1245143
 * penguin42 looks
<penguin42> hjd: Why is that against python-defaults ?
<hjd> penguin42: I wondered about that too, but when I checked the overview page (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-defaults) it looks like it offers the idle binary. So I assume that is actually correct.
<penguin42> ah yeh you're right
<penguin42> done
<hjd> penguin42: Thank you :)
<penguin42> no problem
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-10-23
<stas_> Hello World
<j_f-f> Hi, can someone set the Importance of the bugs https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-oauth2/+bug/1384815 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-oauth2/+bug/1384816 to Critical
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1384815 not found
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1384816 not found
<j_f-f> Thanks
<rbasak> j_f-f: the security team do their own triaging, since Importance has a different meaning there. Marking every security bug as Critical only hampers them, since all they deal with are security bugs. Best to set it to Public Security and leave it to them.
<j_f-f> rbasak: ok and thanks
<rbasak> j_f-f: I've linked the CVEs and set the bugs as Public Security.
<rbasak> If the bugs need immediate security team attention, you can find them in #ubuntu-hardened
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-10-24
<blairfancy> bonjour
<blairfancy> j ai besoin d aide pour identifier un paquet pour completer un bug repport
<blairfancy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1385163
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1385163 in Ubuntu "keyboard return to us back from standby" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-10-26
<glitchd> hello all
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-10-20
<octoquad> evening, is there a java or jdk package I can re-assign this bug to? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1507848
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1507848 in Ubuntu GNOME "java crashed with SIGABRT in pango_glyph_item_apply_attrs()" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-10-21
<Twirl> Hello, anyone here? i need to submit a bug
<Twirl> i typed ubuntu-bug -w and clicked on the window
<Twirl> how do i know if the problem has been submited correctly?
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-10-23
<rickardve> Any info on bugs/problem with preseed / debian-installer?
<rickardve> I'm trying to get this bug sorted: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1505839
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1505839 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Unable to install from text mode interface" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<eliasps> Hey everyone. I need some help to report a bug about a package that could be SRU'ed in wily.
<rbasak> eliasps: what do you need?
<eliasps> rbasak bare with me because I'm totally lost in this process. I need to propose clutter's latest upstream version 1.24.2 to be SRU'ed into wily. 1.22.4 is in the repositories. How exactly do I report it? What steps should I follow and what work is required from my part?
<rbasak> eliasps: are you familiar with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates?
<eliasps> rbasal, I read the content of this link. I think this falls into "other safe cases" or "new upstream microreleases", but I think I still lack information. I read a bunch of bugs that sru-verification team is subscribed and noticed those two: bug 1470120 and bug 1467533 . But I'm still unclear on how to do this.
<ubot5> bug 1470120 in openvswitch (Ubuntu Wily) "[SRU] openvswitch 2.3.2" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1470120
<ubot5> bug 1467533 in nova (Ubuntu Trusty) "[SRU] icehouse 2014.1.5 point release" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1467533
<eliasps> rbasak *
<rbasak> eliasps: first I want to save you time if an SRU is not the correct path. Please can you explain why the bump from 1.22.4 from 1.24.2 is necessary in Wily as opposed to users waiting for Xenial or using the -backports pocket?
<teward|live> rbasak: you just ninja'd me lol
<teward|live> i was going to state something just like that xD
<rbasak> :)
<eliasps> There have been a lot of upstream bug fixes and improvements of clutter from the version in ubuntu and the latest one: https://git.gnome.org/browse/clutter/tree/NEWS
<rbasak> It looks like there are behaviour changes there, like switching the default backend.
<rbasak> I can't make a decision (it's up to the SRU team) but it looks to me that this isn't suitable for SRU.
<rbasak> Oh, I'm sorry. That's prior to the version in Wily.
<eliasps> rbasak so you think I should move on with this?
<rbasak> I'm still not sure though, eg. line 143.
<teward|live> rbasak: there may be subsequent handling changes
<teward|live> not to mention additional depends
<rbasak> eliasps: what's your background here? Are you the Debian maintainer, a member of the upstream project or a third party?
<teward|live> (the further you go up on that changelog)
<teward|live> (just observations)
<eliasps> rbasak, no background. I just update packages for the gnome3-staging PPA lately and did so for clutter. And the developer that I'm sending those to for upload mentioned that clutter could be sru'ed into wily and asked me if I could prepare a bug, so I'm trying to for that and get more familiar with such processes.
<rbasak> OK, thanks. Well, whichever way we do appreicate your work in making the experience better for Ubuntu users.
<rbasak> I'm just not sure this qualifies for an SRU.
<rbasak> The first step in an SRU is to update the development release anyway, so you could create a bug to track that.
<rbasak> Call it "Please update libclutter-1.0 to 1.24.2" or something
<rbasak> Tag it "upgrade-software-version"
<eliasps> rbasak thank you, any documentation on how I should that?
<eliasps> What should I mention in the description and such things.
<rbasak> eliasps: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clutter-1.0/+filebug
<rbasak> eliasps: just pointing to the upstream release notes will do.
<rbasak> Though, clutter-1.0 is in sync with Debian
<rbasak> So we would prefer you to work with Debian to have it updated, and then it will autosync to Ubuntu for xenial
<rbasak> And, in fact, I see that 1.24.2-1 is in Debian already
<eliasps> Yes, no ubuntu-specific changes I recall.
<eliasps> The latest version is in debian already
<rbasak> So you don't need to do anything. It will auto-sync to Xenial when autosync is turned on
<eliasps> yes.
<eliasps> But you think I shouldn't propose it for wily too.
<rbasak> I don't want to stop you from asking the SRU team, as it's not my decision.
<rbasak> If you wish, create a bug. It's fine to just call it "Backport clutter-1.24.2 to Wily" if you like.
<eliasps> Again, pointing to the upstream notes?
<rbasak> Yes, and explain that it will autosync from Debian as soon as autosync is turned on.
<rbasak> Point out what version is in Debian.
<rbasak> And justify the backport request against the documented SRU policy
<eliasps> rbasak, ok. You've been very helpful, thank you very much!!
<rbasak> In particular the concern is to make sure that users expecting a stable release are not inconvienced by behaviour changes or regressions
<rbasak> eliasps: once done, you will need to follow up with an SRU team member - the bug will probably languish otherwise.
<eliasps> rbasak will do. I'll re-read the documentation and create the report based on that and your pointers!
<eliasps> rbasak after researching everything about clutter-1.0 and the SRU policy, I found out that a dependency of its latest version isn't met in wily, specifically this package: libcogl-dev, which has a lower than the required version of the latest clutter in wily. Is it a dealbreaker?
<teward> eliasps: most likely
<teward> (i'm not on the SRU team, i'm just saying that it'll likely factor in hugely)
<eliasps> teward, thank you! So I'll just wait for Xenial and work on clutter in PPAs.
<rbasak> eliasps: yeah so that's where it starts getting painful. You need to work out everything you need to add or bump. It isn't technically impossible but the further you go down this route the more care needs to be taken with regards to the SRU.
<teward> ^ that
 * teward was being lazy with his response :)
<rbasak> eliasps: and so that's points against doing the SRU at all, if you see what I mean. But I still don't want to stop you from asking the SRU team. Just describe what would be required in the bug, justify it as best as you can and then they can make an informed decision.
<rbasak> eliasps: and of course the same SRU policy applies to bumping libcogl-dev as well.
<eliasps> rbasak thank you. So I'll give it a shot, and if it gets rejected, so be it. I just hope I won't find any other dependency issues or otherwise with libcogl-dev and result in a chain or something.
<rbasak> eliasps: for bonus points you could set up a PPA with your proposed backport. That's often a good way to test things when things get complicated with dependencies being updated too.
<rbasak> eliasps: for example we do this with the Docker backport that involves bumping about 20 dependencies.
<eliasps> rbasak that's great! I have set up a PPA just for that, testing the packages and any dependency bumps that aren't met in wily or gnome3-staging before I sent them for uploads. So I'll do exactly that! Thank you once more! You've been extremely helpful.
<rbasak> eliasps: no problem. Thank you for looking after Ubuntu users!
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-10-25
<hjd> Question about tags: there's this bug concerning a regression. It was introduced in a newer package version, so some newer Ubuntu releases are affected. However, before it was discovered the patch which causes it was applied to 14.04 as part of an SRU. So both regression-release and regression-update applies right? (Bug 1508562 for those interested)
<ubot5> bug 1508562 in jetty (Ubuntu) "Broken symlinks for JSP support in libjetty-extra-java version 6.1.26-1ubuntu1.1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508562
<rbasak> hjd: I'd say so, yes. It would be helpful if you identified the versions involved: which SRU version introduced the regression, which Ubuntu releases and package versions contain the regression, which upstream commit and release fixes the regression, etc.
<hjd> The information on version numbers is sorta there, but I can organize it a bit better.
<hjd> "which upstream commit and release fixes the regression" None so far :( Well, except reverting/rolling back. I've reported a bug in Debian though, since the issue will anyways need to be resolved for the latest version of the package.
<hjd> rbasak: ^
<MegaBrutal> Hi all!
<MegaBrutal> I reported bug #1509717. Has anyone else encountered it or does anyone have a workaround?
<ubot5> bug 1509717 in linux (Ubuntu) "Wily LVM-RAID1 – md: personality for level 1 is not loaded" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1509717
<jtaylor> I also get md errors, though my raid is not the boot device and everything works
<MegaBrutal> It doesn't work for me. I get dropped to initrd shell, because LVM can't activate the mirrors.
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-10-26
<psusi> could someone please activate the Xenial task in bug #1611010?  Seems this was fixed during the yakkety cycle but now the same mistake has made it into 16.04.1.
<ubot5`> bug 1611010 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "yakkety desktop - non-english installation crashes with /plugininstall.py: ValueError: invalid literal for int() with base 10: ''" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1611010
<ogra_> psusi, request approved
<psusi> ogra_: ty
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-10-27
<tdaitx> hi there! could someone please set the priority of LP: #1637239 to whishlist?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1637239 in ncurses (Ubuntu) "Please merge ncurses 6.0+20160917-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1637239
<tdaitx> s/priority/importance/
<rbasak> tdaitx: done, and I added an update-software-version tag.
<tdaitx> rbasak, thanks! I was trying to figure out which tag I had to add, note taken =)
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-10-24
<anibic> I am facing freezing in 17.10 64 bit desktop
<anibic> I upgraded from 16.04 to 17.04 and then to 17.10
<anibic> If I run two P2P clients Tixati and Fopnu  my machine freezes.
<anibic> It also freezes while browsing through the shared files of a user of a channel
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-10-25
<TLE> Hi. I have a problem where, leaving the PC for some time, will kill my session and leave me at the login screen of a new session. I have collected logs from the incident and am wondering if anyone can help me parse them, so I know what to search google for or bug report
<TLE> Paste is at: https://github.com/KennethNielsen/pastes/blob/master/all_program_crash_pastebin (which had to be a github due to the size)
<TLE> I made a terminal program record the time it was shut down, and that timestamp is at the top, followed by the journal and syslog around that time stamp
<TLE> If it is too much trouble, I can also try and report it with apport, which I cannot do this time, because a single package was out of date
<TLE> brb
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-10-26
<redandblack> hi, I'm new to launchpad.
<redandblack> I'm wondering, if a package isn't hosted on launchpad, is there any point to submitting a debdiff or patch to a bug for the stable xenial release? From what I understand it won't be included
<tsimonq2> redandblack: Hey :)
<tsimonq2> redandblack: So is the package in the archive?
<tsimonq2> redandblack: If it is and it follows the requirements outlined here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates then file a bug, attach your debdiff, subscribe ~ubuntu-sponsors, and we can help from there :)
<redandblack> thx
<redandblack> I think I've done that. is it necessary to dput it in my own ppa?
<aqua__123_> issue upgrading posfix on Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<aqua__123_> file master.cf, line submission=
<aqua__123_> the upgrade changed the field chroot to 'y', but it was '-'. 'y' is wrong
<aqua__123_> http://www.postfix.org/master.5.html sais Chroot (default: Postfix >= 3.0: n, Postfix <3.0: y)
<aqua__123_> and worst.. I didn't find a way to write this issue in launchpad
<aqua__123_> ok, I have found the way https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/postfix/+bug/1727699
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1727699 in postfix (Ubuntu) "SSL issue upgrading postfix" [Undecided,New]
